# Over 40's Current Cyclers



## Chandlerino

I'm currently on day 10 of D/r just wondered if there is any other golden oldies cycling at the moment? The other threads don't seem to have anyone over 40 on them so i feel like a geriatric!


----------



## chrisgib

Hi there,

I'm not a first timer, but my dates are quite similar to yours if you'd like a buddy. 
My dates are:
Tablets start - 30th Dec
Buserilin injections start - 1st Jan
Blood test - 16th Jan 
If all OK, Gonal F (450iu) start 18th Jan
1st Scan 25th Jan

No pressure if you'd prefer to chat to a first timer, alternatively the OE thread has lots of 'geriatrics' going through treatment too if you prefer. Feel free to PM me if that's preferable.

Whatever you decide - good luck!

Christine
x


----------



## TheYankee

I'm definitely a golden oldie at 43.  I'm just starting the process..did my bold work at one clinic and have an appointment at another.  Best of luck to both of you!


----------



## Chandlerino

Hi Christine and Yankee!

Af showed ths morning so I'm guessing d/r has worked. Have to wait another 12 days for baseline scan  - I think that was because fo staffing at the clinic over xmas.


----------



## Mish3434

Hi Ladies,

I've changed the name of the thread so the girls can see you are currently cycling.  Good luck with your tx journey       


Shelley xx


----------



## Chandlerino

Thanks Shelley - confused me for a bit when I looked at my bookmarks!


----------



## Chandlerino

which clinics have you tried Yankee?


----------



## TheYankee

I got most of my blood work done at the Harley Street Fertility Clinic, but have an appointment in two weeks at CRGH.


----------



## AmandaJC

Hi girls

Can i join you ?
I'm definitely a golden oldie at 44 and will be having my first attempt at the drugs in April 2012. Currently taking DHEA as my AMH is at 1.5. 

Am very new here so hopefully my information has attached itself to the bottom of this post!

Cheers
Ax


----------



## Chandlerino

Hi Amanda - do you live in Wales? I looked at London women's clinic [Cardiff] but cons referred me to Oxford in the end. I live in Gloucestershire so Cardiff and Oxford are about the same distance. LWC were offering 3 cycles for the price of 2 if you paid up front but feedback about them wasn't favourable on some of the forums I looked at. I don't tend to look at stats because I think they are flawed - the success of your cycle is dependant on so many things - its a lottery. xx

Thought Af had showed but it looks like she's gone - very weird. I thought that it would be heavy and loger so maybe it hasn't started properly yet!


----------



## chrisgib

Hello all,

Chandlerino - as you'll see from my signature, I had a very lucky cycle at Oxford. As much as I think Bristol is good, I'd go back to Oxford in a shot if the logistics weren't so awkward.  I always think my thoughts are a bit mad in that respect though, given that so many people have treatment abroad. Hey ho, horses for courses i guess.

Amanda - really interested in the DHEA. I asked my consultant about it, but wasn't encouraged - but then he was going on my performance in recent cycles.

Yankee - sounds like you're being really thorough with the tests. Hope you get some answers.

I've just done my first jab tonight (I don't do sniffing). Thankfully DH prepares it all for me - well, he has to do something.   

Good luck to you all.

Christine
xx


----------



## Chandlerino

Hi Chris,

That's good to know that you had success at Oxford - I'm at the Oxford Fertility Unit so don't know if there are any other places. I have looked at Serum in Greece too - might look into more if this cycle is unsuccessful. I have friends who had used BCRM in Bristol - they said it was a bit impersonal and a production line. They had 4 cycles there and have two daughters. 

AFM: Af showed up a couple of days ago and man is it painful and heavy so not like my normal Af. Getting bored with it now so can't wait for it to go and get to my scan next week.


----------



## AmandaJC

Happy New Year girls....2012 is going the best for us all  

Chandlerino - Yes I do live in Wales - Monmouthshire. When I began my journey my GP suggested Bristol but I was unimpressed with the consultant I saw who gave me the bad news first and said I had no chance of conceiving with my own eggs...I've been determined at proving him wrong since!! CRGW have only been set up for just over one year - all their consultants / nurses etc used to work at the IVF Wales and other NHS hospitals but became so dispirited by the NHS they set up a new clinic. I was really impressed when I went along for an open evening. 

Christine - Re the DHEA. One of the consultants Amanda O'leary at CRGW suggested I try DHEA first as I have nothing to lose. If I tried the drugs first she only gave me 1% chance of them working. What I like about the DHEA on reading about it is the improvement to all systems of the body especially the immune system.  I have had chronic infection for years and subsequently my zinc levels are very low.  

I have been on a mission over the last couple of years improving my own health knowing that until i was strong enough my body probably wouldn't be able to cope with a pregnancy. And recently (in the last 3 months) my partner has finally agreed to trying for a baby. This was my final obstacle holding tension in my body. I have been guns blazing since then!! 

Good luck girls...

XX


----------



## TheYankee

Best of luck Amanda.  Sounds like you are in a good place right now.


----------



## AmandaJC

Thanks Yankee.
Good luck to you too. 
xx


----------



## TheYankee

I have to say that going back to work today was rough...and without caffeine to bolster me!!!  How's everyone else doing?


----------



## Chandlerino

day 14 of sniffing for me - getting boring now - just want to start next stage and get on with it.

Any decisions on a clinic yet Yankee? Are you really a Yankee? I lived in the USA 2004-2007 near Washington DC, loved it and didn't want to come back to the UK.

Chandlerino xx


----------



## TheYankee

Yup, really a Yankee...I'm from Pennsylvania, though I've lived along the east coast from just south of DC (Alexandria) to Boston.  I moved here almost 7-1/2 years ago and I think I'll be around for a good long while.

We have an initial consultation with ***********, which, if they'll have me, we'll probably go with - they seem to have good results.  But if not them, then we'll explore a bit more.

I am in a bad mood today though...I've been spotting a bit and more today...I'm on day 24 and usually have a 29-30 day cycle so I'm just not ready for AF to show.  Argh.  And a bunch of people around me just announced their pregnancies and they were all "surprised cause we weren't even trying".  I wanted to punch something, but as a therapist, didn't think that would go over well.    So lots of deep breathing!

Hope everyone is well!


----------



## AmandaJC

Hi Yankee

Hope you are in a better mood now, the first day back is always hard anyway but worse when other people give their good news. I'm a therapist too and really feel like i've been kicked in the teeth when my patients come in announcing their pregnancies. I'm ok treating them through the pregnancy and the babies after but its that initial news!! 

I'm off home now thankfully, its been a long day!!

Have a good evening everyone

XX


----------



## TheYankee

Definitely in a better mood today...I think my body is getting used to no coffee and wine, plus I got a bit more sleep.  I'm so lucky that I have some serious support from some local friends (one of whom has twins) and let me vent to them about my frustrations.  

Hope everyone else is doing well today!


----------



## chrisgib

Hi all,

Glad the mood's improved Yankee - it's awful when you can feel yourself snapping at people. Down regging seems to give me extreme PMT - not sure if it's drug related or just psychological - poor DH really gets it in the neck. Just out of interest, were your friend's twins IVF ones? I'm glad she gives you good support regardless, it makes the whole process more tolerable.

Chandlerino - still down regging?  I hate this phase too, seems to go on for ever, particularly in the slots after xmas. Are you getting any side effects? 

Amanda - hope you're having a good day. So glad your DP is now with you on the whole baby making thing. Does this mean there's a chance it could happen naturally (sorry I can't see your signature at the moment). Either way, it really does take two, no matter how you do it!!

As for me, I'm still down regging - although I always struggle to remember to do in the injection, despite thinking about treatment all the time, brain like a sieve. Apart from the PMT I'm OK. Another couple of weeks to go though - so tedious. This is definitely our last go, so the pressure is on.

Lashing down with rain here now, hope it's better where you are. Where are you all - I'm in Bristol, Amanda in Monmouthshire, did I read one of you are in Gloucestershire, and Yankee are you in London? 

Better go.

Christine
xx


----------



## Chandlerino

Hi Chris

I'm in Gloucester, near to jct 14a of M5 so about 30-40 mins from Brisol! Still down regging and got another week to go until my scan & bloodtest. Had loads of side effects tears & tantrums, vivid dream, hot flushes and waking up in the night! Poor DH has had his head snapped off on numerous occasions - but its the least he can do to put up with it lol


----------



## chrisgib

Lol - so glad it's not just me then!  

I hate the waking in the night thing, I find it impossible to go back to sleep. Saying that, I do now use my Zita West CD and that seems to work - although it's not exactly appropriate for this time of the tx cycle - I'd recommend it for ET and the 2WW though - there are often used ones available on the sale boards of FF if you're interested.

It's funny how the clinics differ - I just have a bloodtest on the 16th then go straight to stimming if that comes back OK - do you get a scan aswell? I think Oxford have gone all post since we were there - it was in the John Radcliffe hospital for us. Sorry just realised I'd changed my signature so it doesn't mention the clinic anymore - but my cycle that created Holly was in Oxford when I was 38.

Let's hope we all get lucky however they do it. 

Christine
xx


----------



## ajw

Hello
I'd like to join in too on Chandlerino's recommendation   This is my first ivf cycle. I'm 41.
Been stimming since 30th Dec. Had no drugs prior to that, so was a bit confused by all the comments about d/r etc.
Had a disappointing scan result this week, but trying to stay positive and willing those follies to grow!
Good luck to everyone else. Looking forward to following your news.
AJW
x


----------



## chrisgib

Welcome ajw. You've confused me with where you're at - have you started stimming already?  Are you on the short protocol. I think it might be the different protocols that confuses us all.

People like me, and obviously chandlerino have to down reg for about 2-3 weeks before stimming, but if you're on the short protocol you start almost straight after your period I think. 

When you say you were disappinted with the scan - what did you see? Remember it's about quality, not quantity - especially at our age. I don't respond brilliantly in terms of numbers but I've still got BFP's somehow. I'm happy to post my stats if you're interested, but it's not pretty reading!

Good luck - I hope it all goes smoothly for you and you get a lovely BFP at the end. 

Christine
xx


----------



## TheYankee

Chris...I am in London, which is convenient for a lot of clinics.  One more week and I have my first appointment!

Welcome ajw!  All the terminology is confusing.  I'm still learning it all.

Chander...thanks for listing all the lovely things I have to look forward to!  Not!  JK...it's good to have a general understanding of what my poor DH might have to go through.  Think I won't warn him though - too much fun to go from mild mannered me to growling she*****!


----------



## Chandlerino

when we had our consultation and the Dr was explaining each stage - she turned directly to DH and told HIM what the side effects would be lol. I have to admit I have been terrible but funnily enough I feel very calm the last few days although very tired!

Does sound like short protocol to me ajw. My neighbour did that and only got 1 egg - she is 9wks pregnant so you only need one!

Chris - is that the same as the Oxford Fertility Unit as I know it moved from the JR? Its very swanky looking and on a business park. We only go there for EC and ET as we have a satelitte clinic in Cheltenham. Frankly, I don't care as long as it works - this is a one time chance as we haven't really got the finances to do anymore and after 5 yrs of ttc and 3 mcs I've had enough!

Yankee and ajw wtc - you wil pick up the terminology - took me ages to figure AFm and PUPO


----------



## Claralicious

Good evening  ,

I've had a look through and this seems like an AMAZING website!

This is my first time on this and I hope I'm in the right place - I'm 42 and will be starting ivf imminently I'm 43 at the end of the march and the clinic won't treat me after that...   ... Anyone out there?? Also what do you say to people at work? 

Thank you


----------



## AmandaJC

Hi everyone

Welcome to the group AJW and Claralicious!

Yes I'm very confused with all the terminology too!! Can I just check my understanding  with you all - D/r = down regulation of normal cycle to induce a period ? Baseline scan will show what ? Sniffing is confusing me ? Is that the same as down-regs ? And Stimmimg ?

Chandlerino - what on earth is PUPO

Chrisgib - Yes I'm glad he is finally on board now...i have been emotionally through the roof over the last three years and finally got to a point where I gave him an ultimatum in Oct... I like to think that it may happen naturally but unfortunately I have not had periods for 2 years and based on all my hormone results the medics seem to think I may be post menopausal although my GP is on my side and thinks i'm perimenopausal. Over the last two years I've been sorting my health out, clearing stress levels and changing my diet. Now this emotional stress has cleared and I am taking DHEA to improve my body further who knows what may happen!!!  

Amanda xx


----------



## Chandlerino

Welcome Claralicious - I'm 42 in mid feb - eek!

Amanda - PUPO is pregnant until proven otherwise - ladies seem to use this after egg transfer [ET] whilst in their two week wait until testing [2WW].

D/R, down regging or down regulation is shutting off the ovaries before stimulation. Can be nasal spray [sniffing] or injections.

Baseline scan is a vaginal scan to check the ovaries are flat/asleep. Blood tests are also done to test estradiol/E2 levels - not sure on this but I think thats what they test.

Stimms or stimming is stimulating the follicles in the ovary in order to provide loads of eggs. Usually injections - mine is gonal -f but have seen others mentioned.

There must be a list on this website somewhere

Yankee - its a pleasure to able to share my symptoms with you


----------



## AmandaJC

Chandlerino thank you....now i understand  

xx


----------



## AmandaJC

Found the list....thought I'd post it here!


2WW = 2 Week Wait (the nailbiting period between embryo transfer/ovulation/basting and pregnancy testing)
AF / Aunt Flo = Menstrual cycle
AFM = As for me
BFN /  = Big Fat Negative 
BFP /  = Big Fat Positive
BMS = Baby Making Sex
DE = Donor Egg 
DH = Dear/Darling Husband 
DN = Dear Neice/ Nephew
DP = Dear Partner 
DW = Dear Wife 
DD = Dear Daughter
DS = Dear Son 
DX =Diagnosis
D/R = Down Regulation (the first stage of long protocol IVF)
DPT or DPO = Days past transfer or Days past ovulation.
EC = Egg collection
ET = Embryo Transfer 
FET = Frozen Embryo Transfer
FSH = Follicle Stimulating Hormone
HPT = Home Pregnancy Test.
IF = Infertility  
M/C = Miscarriage
OPK = Ovulation Predictor kit
OTD = Official test day
Pee stick = Home Pregnancy Test 
PG  = Pregnant
PM = personal message (sometimes IM is used)
PUPO = Pregnant Until Proven Otherwise (i.e. on the 2ww)
SA = Semen Analysis  
TTC = Trying To Conceive  
TX = Treatment


----------



## Mish3434

Was just about to post a link to the list, thanks Amanda, saved me a job


----------



## Chandlerino

see I knew some bright spark would know where the list was


----------



## AmandaJC

Don't feel terribly bright at the moment....have a streaming cold!!  
Also feeling bored and wondering how I'm going to last waiting for 3 months before I can start tx!


----------



## AmandaJC

Hi Claralicious

Re telling people at work...I've started telling everyone....the more I talk about it the more real it becomes for me...and the more positive I am that something amazing is going to happen this year...I am very much into positive thinking  

xx


----------



## TheYankee

Thanks for the list Amanda!  

I'm getting excited as my first consultation is less than a week away (11th).    Not so happy about the major spotting I'm having though...five frickin days of it.  I figure my period is going to come a bit early (tomorrow, day 26 versus day 28 or 29).    Oh, well.  Have a good one ladies!


----------



## Chandlerino

yay your appointment is the same day as my baseline scan!

re spotting - I had it for a couple of cycles and my progesterone was low. I took vit b6 and it stopped.


----------



## TheYankee

Thanks Chand...I'll try that.  Off to buy B6!


----------



## ajw

Ahhhh, it's so good to hear everyone else seems as confused as me   Thanks for the list Amanda!

Yes, Chandlerino / Chrisgib I guess I'm on what they call the short protocol then. No d/r. Just started stimming straight away using gonal-f starting on day 2 of cycle (30th Dec).
Been getting awful headaches, don't know about anyone else? Also tummy ache like period pain.

They increased my dose and I've just been for my 3rd scan this morning and things are looking much better. Still only 4 follicles, (but you've all eased my mind about quality v quantity)   and they've grown to 15 and 17mm. I have to phone this afternoon for the blood test results and to find out the next step. Getting nervous as EC gets closer...

How often do / will you ladies have scans / blood tests? Mine are every 2 days starting from day 5 of the cycle, but I've heard some people have them every day!

Claralicious - Personally I haven't told anyone at work. It's not too bad at the moment, as my company is still closed for holidays this week, but if I have to do another cycle it will start to get tricky! I think if you can tell them without fearing prejudice it would significantly ease the stress. 

AJWx


----------



## TheYankee

After I go to my consultation, I'll have a conversation with the Head (I work in a high school).  He has to know that I'll be having to take some time to go to appointments and may need days off.  But I don't want to say anything until I confirm that this is actually happening.  I know he'll be fine with it as long as I do what I need to do while I'm here.  I may have to take unpaid leave for a few things, but we budgeted for that.


----------



## ajw

Ahhh! I've just called the doctor and I have to go in for EC on Monday! Please say a little one for me at midday  

Ax


----------



## AmandaJC

Good luck ajw

I'll be sending positive thoughts and prayers to you on monday.     

amanda xx


----------



## chrisgib

Wow - AJW - I'm always so jealous of you short protocollers!  EC already - brilliant news. It's no small achievement just to have got that far - you're doing brilliantly.  Do you know what kind of sedation they'll give you?

I'll have everything crossed for you on Monday.

Christine
xxx


----------



## Chandlerino

yaya good luck for Monday ajw!     

 for lots of eggies!


----------



## TheYankee

AJW- will be thinking about you on Monday!  Fingers crossed!!!


----------



## BluMariposa

Hi Amanda,
where did you buy your DHEA from and how much are you taking daily? 

Thanksxx


----------



## AmandaJC

Hi BluMariposa

I ordered my DHEA mircronised from www.dhea.com and i take 75mg a day. I started off with 50mg for two weeks to allow my body to get used to it and then upped the dose.

Hope this helps

Amanda xx

/links


----------



## Vittoria

Hi there! Just wanted to introduce myself. Will turn 41 this April and have been trying for 18 months. Got pregnant after 9 months but lost the baby at 9wks and nothing has happened since.  So I am now starting a flare protocol with CGRM. Just did the prostap injection this past Friday and the first Gonal-F injection today. Next appointment this coming Friday for blood and scan, then Monday. Given my AMH they have given me a 21% chance, which I thought was not bad! Fingers crossed! 

Vic


----------



## Chandlerino

hi Vic

I'm 42 next month - eek! I think there is still hope for us yet. When's your EC?

AJW - how did it go for you today?

C x


----------



## ajw

Thanks everyone for all the positive thoughts and encouragement. It wasn't at all frightening. I had a general. That's the norm here, I didn't really get the choice. So I didn't know anything until it was all over anyway. They even gave me a happy pill first to calm my nerves   Afterwards I was in no pain. Didn't use any of the pain killers they gave me.
I was a bit upset when I woke up to hear they'd only managed to get one egg from the four follicles  
Apparently the drugs not only made my follies grow, but my endometriosis too, so it's all over my tubes...
Dr assured me I only need one for it to work, so tried to stay positive  
Anyway, the good news is that the one and only has fertilised  , so I'm going in Wednesday for transfer!
More positive thoughts please  
Every little hurdle makes you feel better but there still seems so far to go...
AJW x


----------



## chrisgib

Wow ajw, you must have had a really stressful couple of days waiting to hear if it had fertilised - I'd have been pulling my hair out!  But great news - one is really all you need, and saves any headaches about freezing/choosing which go back etc.   

Wednesday transfer - do you mean today?  or have i got my days muddled?

Wishing you all the luck in the world - keep in touch during your 2ww, although you sound a lot more level headed than some people I know!  

Christine
xxx


----------



## ajw

Thanks Chrisgib
Yes it was today. All done now. My one little embryo has been transferred!   Doc didn't say if it was a good one or not and I didn't ask. Figured it's less stressful if you don't know... 
Feeling very excited at the moment, but I'm sure by tomorrow that'll have worn off and I'll start getting impatient. Two weeks seems so long to wait!
Got antibiotics and progesterone to look forward to now. 
How is everyone else getting on? Anyone close to EC or are you all on long protocols?
I'll stay on during the 2ww and keep track of how you're doing anyway. I'm going to need something to keep me occupied for the next two weeks.  
AJW


----------



## SamJ

hi Ladies
hope you dont mind me joining in,will be nice to chat to you. Was lurking in the jan/feb cycle board, but cant see anyone else cycling over 40.

In the middle of a DEFET and hoping that frozen blasts are all still in one piece at thaw. Hopefully trf will be monday.

sam


----------



## chrisgib

Welcome SamJ - so sorry you've had such a tough time.  I hope this will be the lucky cycle for you. Good luck for Monday. How many are they defrosting?  How many do you want put back? 

AJW - congratulations - you've made it. It's now all down to luck. Good luck, try not to go too mad in the next 2 weeks, and above all try not to test early (I'm a dreadful early tester, and it's really not good for your head!!)   

Chandlerino - how are you doing?  Still down regging?  Can't be too long now til your blood test etc.

Hi Vittoria - hope everything's going well with you too. Good luck with the scan on Friday.

 to all the rest of you. Sorry, there's so many of us now - difficult to keep up. Who would have though that there were so many over 40's at it.   

I'm still down regging - yawn yawn - another week to go. Very jealous of all your short protocolers.

Christine
xxx


----------



## Chandlerino

welcome Sam!

ajw - awesome! praying that your little one is get snuggled!

AFM: baseline today and I start stimms tomorrow! OMG the sniffing was a breeze but the injections look nasty!

Glad there is a few of us golden oldies xx


----------



## TheYankee

Welcome Sam and best of luck ajw!

Had my first appointment today. Was there waiting for over an hour which was a pain but ok.  Despite having our results from our other clinic, we still have to do the ORT and SA...plus I have to get more blood tests, like TsH, Ty, etc.  I hope that my GP will refer me to the NHS to do these!  Our GP doesn't do chlamydia testing any longer so have to figure out where to go for both husband and me.   Anyway...we'll see what is suggested after this round of tests.


----------



## Claralicious

Hello lovely ladies  ,

I can't express how comforting and supportive I find this thread - I'm still not sure what I'm doing and what all the abbreviations and terms mean but I'm sure I'll get there!

AJW - I send you all my good thoughts for Wednesday - everything is crossed x 

Hello Vic - Good luck for Friday x  

Chandelerino hope the Stimms go well (think I know what that is ) x  

Chrisgib - what is downregging?? (sorry I'm a bit slow) hope it goes well x 

TheYankee - hello   are you based in the uk? What did you say to school? ( I teach)  

I'm off to King's tomorrow to meet a consultant who will let me and my DP (is that right for my man?) know if we're allowed to do IVF - I've been scanned on day 4 of my period and was told I had 4 "good" cysts on one ovary and 2 "good" cysts on the right.  Anyone got a clue what that means

Well mesdames have a good evening and thank you once again   x


----------



## ajw

Hello Sam,
Glad you've joined us oldies. It does seem like you've had a really rough time. Let's hope the time's come for your luck to change.  

AJW


----------



## Claralicious

Good news - we're starting the IVF procedure for the first time at the end of the month - any advice?? X


----------



## TheYankee

Hi Clara...I am in London.  I told my head that I would be having a lot of medical appointments in the near future and that I would keep him informed.  We're relatively close so I did let him know it was for fertility treatments.  Good luck to you...I'm still on the exploratory stage.


----------



## Chandlerino

Hi ladies!

First injection done - piece of cake  

Clara - I had some good advice from a friend of a friend who did IVF. She said take every stage one step at a time. This is what I've done - tried not to think about what's coming next or how much its costing!

xx


----------



## Poupeefee

Hello,

Can I join in the chat. I'm 41 and started my second cycle d/r on Friday 30th December. Scan is scheduled for 19th Jan. Good luck everybody.

Fiona x


----------



## SamJ

Hi ladies
Thanks for the welcome.
Chandlerino - remembered my first inj, couldn't stop shaking. Good luck
Clara - that's good advice, case of taking nothing for granted, we got 8 eggs in a egg share but only two trf.we were thinking great got sum frosties , able to have another go, yards yadda yah, it was at trf they told us the news.
The yankee . It helps when work understand. We have a fertility policy at our place.
ajw and Chris thanks for that, just the one back.


Sam


----------



## AmandaJC

Hello girlies

Gosh its been busy on here!

Welcome Fiona - good luck for your scan on the 19th.

AJW - Hope you your little one is snuggling in lovely and tight  

Sam - Good luck for Monday

Vic - Good luck for Friday (tomorrow)

Yankee - Re Chlamydia testing - used to be able to get this done free of charge at Guys Hospital, London Bridge. 

Chandler - Good to hear injections are a piece of cake!  I'm not looking forward to that in April!

Chrisgib - Hows the D/r going ? Soon be the next stage for you.

I'm still plugging away at the DHEA - have noticed though I'm much more premenstrual than i'm used to and my breasts have been getting sore so feels like its doing something. I thought A/F was trying to appear then realised it was the beetroot I ate the day before!! 

I have another blood test at the docs on Monday to test my immune levels so hopefully they have settled back down again....and I'm going to ask about a DHEA blood test. Is this worth doing ? Or a spit test ? 

Also consultant at IVF clinic suggested I take progesterone tablets to see if this brings on a bleed.... any thoughts anyone on this ? Haven't managed to catch up with my GP on this one yet. 

Nite nite lovely ladies  xx


----------



## Vittoria

Hi there! 

Just had my first scan today (I am on flare-up protocol and had prostap injection and I have been on Gonal F for 6 days). Not bad. At least I did respond: 1 follicle of 15, one of 12, and 4 of 8-9. Not sure what this means, really, beyond the fact that yes, they have a chance of collecting something! I guess I should be happy with this. I just do not want to raise my hopes too much as they are not that many. What they all say, though, is that you only need one and some luck. Next scan on Monday 16/1. At that point they may be able to tell me when I go into theatre.

Any advice on taking time off after EF? Things are a bit stressful at work, and my boss wants me to take on more (I did not tell him I am undergoing IVF but I told him I had to take a few days off for minor surgery, but he is still not backing off).

Good luck everybody! Hope we will all be sharing happy stories a year from now!

Vittoria


----------



## Tangie dream

Hi all - may I join you? Sorry haven't quite got the hang of how to find my way round everything yet but trying....
I'm 44 and just started my first IVF cycle. I'm at the Lister in London. We've been trying naturally for a while. I'm on day 14 of down drugs. No major side effects mercifully so far. Looks like period may have just started, so probably scan next week.
Good luck to you all.


----------



## Chandlerino

welcome Tangie

I've just finished D/R and am stimming now. My period was heavier than usual and clotty but I think it differs person to person. Not having one is when you start worrying!

@nd injection went well tonight - the gonal f pens are really easy - not sure how I wouldget on with a normal needle and syringe!

hope everyone is ok xx


----------



## Mish3434

Hi Ladies, Lots of luck to all cycling at them moment looking forward to a run of BFP's        


I've set your topic as a sticky so it will always appear near the top of the page for you


Shelley xx


----------



## TheYankee

Vit - Not sure what to tell you.  I ended up letting th eHead know we were probably doing IVF and that I'd most likely have to take time off..and he was cool with that.

Tangie - welcome!


----------



## Chandlerino

Hey Yankee - have you picked the clinic yet and got the ball rolling?

Day 4 of stimming and feel like a right porker! Bloated and some twinges going on in the ovary area. Presume that is normal


----------



## Chandlerino

Ladies - I am feeling lonely  have you all gone on your hols?  

Hope everyone is ok - any news?

Day 5 of stimms today - is anyone else on gonal-f?


----------



## SamJ

hiya ladies
Chandlerino - i wish - somewhere warm and sunny lol.  I did any ivf cycle on gonal F. i was the other way, better with the syringe than the pen. had lots of practice though.  
theyankee - glad everything went well at work
Poupeefee good luck with your scan
ajc loving the beetroot story   
tangie dont worry you will pick it up - good luck with your treatment.
Vittoria - hope your scan went well. your boss ummm, in this your tx is of optimum importance to you,if you have to take it off as sick esp after egg collection,yuo have to take it off as sick, or can you use any hols, i think i went back to work day after transfer.just to take my mind of it really, everyone is different, take it easy, its stressfull enough.
Clara good luck - good advice ummmm, just take one day at a time when you start your cycle.  you never know whats round that corner, so up till then just deal what you know. Our first IVF, never dreamt that it wouldnt work, just take it easy. At the end of the day mother nature will have the final say.!
afm 1 blast on board, thawed perfect - no 2 WW for me, its a 1 week wait, by the way im a serial poas     - sorry ladies not a good example i know
sam


----------



## chrisgib

Well done SamJ - a 1ww sounds much more bearable - glad I'm on the only early tester   .  Good luck - when is your OTD?

Chandlerino - I use Gonal F too, and like using the pens - much less hassle than a syringe. I have a monster dose of 450iu though, so get through the pens pretty quickly!  

I'm due to start stimming tomorrow, and then will have first scan next week. This is, in my view, when it starts to get interesting/stressful!

Good luck to everyone - sorry can't keep up with you all. Will try and have a proper read back soon.  I hope we'll all be celebrating BFP's soon.      

Christine
xxx


----------



## Chandlerino

Iwas thinking that about stimming & whether its more stressful once you get to that stage. For me I think it will be just before egg collection as I'll be panicking about how many eggs, will they fertilise and the what happens next stuff. I feel pretty calm and in control of whats going on at the mo - once it goes out of my control I will start freaking I'm sure.

Had acupuncture last night and got reflexology tonight so its keeping me chilled - this time next week I'll be totallly different I'm sure.


----------



## chrisgib

The way I look at it is that every hurdle is a step closer to the prize. But try and stay focused on the hurdle directly in front of you. 

Saying that, so much is out of our control. You can't make yourself respond differently to the drugs, you can't affect how many fertilise etc etc - but that's why you're paying lots of money to experts in the lab who do the clever stuff.  You have to have faith in them.

Weirdly, I like it once the scans start and you can see what's happening. Until then, just feels like endless jabs and no outcome.

Fingers crossed for everyone.     

Christine
xx


----------



## nevergiveup1

Hi Ladies, Please can I join you, I am due to start cycling tomorrow... again!!  

Lots of luck to everyone for this cycle!!


----------



## SamJ

nevergiveup1    and welcome

Chandlerino - we can do all we can, the docs can do all they can, but final say comes from mother nature !

chrisgib 27 Jan  - ridiculous with it being a 5day trf - but they are masocists at the clinic. Good luck with the stimming.

at work so rushing - well rushing to get home on day off.

hope everyone is ok - catch up later
s


----------



## Claralicious

Hello everyone  ,

Just got back from the pharmacy and am in a complete state of shock - the drugs I've been prescribed cost over £3000 - but with a discount from Sainsburys comes in at a bargain basement price of £2000 !!!!  Just thought I'd share that....need to go and sit down from the shock....!

X x


----------



## chrisgib

Wow Clarilicious - that's a huge bill. What drugs are you on?  They are just fertility ones aren't they?!   
Good discount at Sainsbury's though - well done you on sorting all that out.

SamJ - tested yet?   

Nevergiveup - welcome. You're really living up to your name - fingers crossed for you this time.   

Chandlerino - how was the reflexology? Hope you're nice and chilled out.

Did my first Gonal F tonight - bit of an anti climax really, but roll on next week.

Hi to you all.   

Christine
xx


----------



## Chandlerino

reflexology was blemmin lovely thanks - I'm addicted and to acupuncture. Never been one for the holistic approach but have to say I am well chilled and am usually a right stress head!

clara - what is your prescription? gold plated horse pills?? 

I know Asda sell IVF drugs at cost but mine were through the clinic via healthcare at home @ 701 quid which I thought wasn't bad. I'm on 150iu of gonal F so not a huge dose tho.


----------



## AmandaJC

Girls I need advice

Period Pains....OMG I'd forgotten how awful they are....seeing as how I haven't had AF for 2.5 years....DHEA is obviously working...but my god....I'm in agony!!!! Just a little bit of brown blood and spotting....have tried s.e.x but nothing....HELP!!!!....any advice truly grateful  

We had some sad news last weekend...my DP sister died of breast cancer  ....makes me think my little bit of pain is quite insignificant. 

xx


----------



## chrisgib

Oh poor you Amanda, don't know what to suggest other than ringing the clinic. Is this the first AF you've had since starting taking it? Shows it must be doing something. Don't look at Dr Google too much!   

I see you're planning to start tx in April - any reason not to go off this AF? Just worried if you might not get another AF for ages. 

I really hope the pain gets better - but do phone someone to put your mind at rest.

Christine
xx


----------



## AmandaJC

Hi Christine

Yes this is the first AF, I hadn't thought about ringing the clinic...thanks for that. I'll call them soon and also find out whether tx could be brought forward...Oo..err!

xx


----------



## AmandaJC

Just rang docs - immune levels are now back to normal....Hurray!!
Waiting for Amanda at CRGW to call back....

Hope everyone else is ok xx


----------



## Chandlerino

thats great news Amanda x

I've got a scan in the morning to see whats going on in the ovaries and hopefully find out what day next week egg collection will be.... stressing now that there won't be any follicles! xx


----------



## chrisgib

How are you feeling Chandlerino - are you feeling bloated at all?

Whatever the outcome tomorrow, keep in mind that you don't need loads - it's quality over quantity. I  know we all want lots of brilliant ones ideally, but if there are just a few brilliant ones, then that's fine too.

Have you thought about how many you'll have put back?  I've had 3 put back the last 2 times - spent the 2ww stressing about triplets!!  Good luck at the scan tomorrow, keep us posted.   

Amanda - how are you now - I hope the pain has gone away. So glad the immunes are all Ok now. I've never been brave enough to have any of those tests.   

Christine
x


----------



## nevergiveup1

OMG I have been typing forever and the page just renewed and lost it all!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!   

SOOOOO RUDE!!!


----------



## Vittoria

Hey girls, 

Sorry for dropping off the radar. Rather busy at work! Home from EC today--They got 6 eggs, 4 of which very good, two maybe not quite as ripe as they hoped. Not bad for an over 40, I think.  Sperm looked good so we hope something exciting happens overnight. Fingers super-crossed.  

As this was my first time I didn't quite know what to expect. Well, a bit crampy when I came out but took paracetamol and have had no pain at all since. (Just by boobs *very* tender since Monday this week!). Taking it easy today--staying in bed watching movies and sleeping!

Thanks for your advice about work, Sam J and TheYankee. I have decided to take a few days off between now and ET, as when I am at work I tend to overdo it and these days we are putting in 10-12 hours a day. Luckily next week should be calmer, at least the first part of the week, so hopefully it will be ok. ET will either be Saturday or Tuesday (day 2 or day 5) depending on how things go. Trying to take it all one step at the time. 

Acupuncture tomorrow, and if transfer is moved to Tue, also next week!

Will keep you posted!
M


----------



## Vittoria

Good luck with the scan tomorrow--Chandlerino! I found acupuncture really helpful to relax, among other things. And having the first scan and being told the follicles are growing nicely is always a relief! I will keep my fingers crossed for you!  

Vic


----------



## nevergiveup1

So I will start over....

Chris B we are going to be on the same days!! cycling together YAY!!!
Amanda are you hopeing to start soon?? So sorry to hear about DP sister!!  

Chandlerino... do not stress about looking at that screen and hoping for follys!! Nothing ever really shows on the screen for me and I even had CRGH in London threatening to cancel my cycle as I had no follys and on that round they collected 11 eggs!!
Leave it in the hands of destiny. Stress will not help in anyway.
Also most time I have collected an average of 9 eggs.... untill recently, numbers seem to be dwindling....     But on the time we had my precious AK we only collected 4 eggs and on the last cycle we collected 2 eggs and we got a BFP, so further than most rounds, even if it didnt stay at least we got to a BFP and then at 5 weeks it was gone     I thought ONLY 2 what do you do with 2!!! But one stayed around.

Also my friend had just one IVF cycle, the collected 2 eggs, only put one back with SET and all that and she fell pregnant and had a beautiful boy!! Also when I was cycling at ARGC there was a lady called fran and she had collected one little egg on her first round of IVF and fell pregnant had the baby and on her next round, the round she cycled with me... she got 3 eggs... she was SUPER STOKED! I collected like 10 eggs and she fell pregnant AGAIN!! So numbers mean nothing and please please dont fret over the scans especially early ones in the first week of stims!!   

Chanlerino I was also sooooo sceptical about the whiole acu thing and for the forst like 8 fresh rounds of IVF was just     then I noticed that IN GENERAL most of the girls that did acu always seemed to get a BFP, so I crept into London Acu clinic and did acu, and chinese herbs and the next round got my first BFP ever!! With my 3 beautiful beautiful hatching blasts!! I had never seen those before... one is still frozen waiting for me at CRGH    I loved acu, it was soooo relaxing and AMAIZING! Then the following round we used a surrogate and she fell preggers with twins and gave birth to my beautiful AK who I love and adore.... I am now living in durban in SA and havent got good acu here just people that are self taught and it doesnt feel the same!! 

Claricious, shop around for the drugs every time!! There are a few places on this site where people have listed the best places to buy the drugs cheap! and can save you lots of dollars!!!!  

AFM... ist day of injectables today... so nothing really happenning. Then went on the treadmill for 60 minutes to try and fool my eggs into thinking I was a spring chicken!!!!!


----------



## nevergiveup1

Vitoria 6 eggs is a BLAST        a spring chicken!!!!!!!!!


----------



## chrisgib

Vittoria - That's brilliant - I'd be very happy with that outcome. It's a nervous time waiting for that phone call about fertilisation though - will they phone tomorrow? My clinic always make me wait 48 hours which does my head in - I'm not the patient sort.   Same question to you - are you planning to have 3 put back if you can?
Some R&R will do you no harm at all, I think the main thing with all this is not to do anything that might make you feel guilty if it doesn't go to plan. If that means taking 2 weeks off work sick, then so be it.

Nevergiveup - your post just snuck in as I pressed post, and you've just done it again! Wow - you retyped all that?  When you say Chris B do you mean me - are we cycling on the same days - or do you mean someone else. I did have a quick look back, but there's pages and pages of us now! Sorry if I got it all wrong. I started my Gonal F last night, first scan is next Wednesday. 

Right better go - DH just got home.

Good luck with the call Vittoria.    

Christine
xxx


----------



## nevergiveup1

yes christine, sorry not chrisb... dont know where I got that.... I was so busy typing away!!

I starting injects this AM... 5AM...!!    1st scan is monday, but I will tell you now it is far far too early for me to see anything. I am praying for 3 eggs!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! at the end!! Just 3 and I will be over the moon. The clinic that I am at have had 100% fertilisation rate for me with every cycle to date. Dont know if the can have another go at the 100%!! Three goes in a row, can I expect four times at 100% fertilisation    Last round we only got 2 eggs! Im getting a bit long in the tooth and have done FAR too many rounds.

I will have everyone know that  this is either the last round on me or the second last! I think I only have 1 or 2 more goes in me .... with MY eggs that is. Then I would have a break!! .... and maybe move onto PLAN B!! 

But I am really hoping that WE GET TWINS!!


----------



## chrisgib

Great - your cycle all sounds very precise - I just get given a date to jab on, no specific time, although advised to do the same time every day so we do between 7 and 8pm. 

This is my last time too - but then so was the last one!  This really is my last go though - no more money, time to get on with life etc. I need it to finish on either a baby, or a BFN, I couldn't bring myself to finish on a m/c - just doesn't seem right to have got so close...

I normally had to stimm for about a fortnight when I was on the clinic's maximum dose of 300iu Gonal F, but then saw a consultant who threw the rule book out of the window and put me on 450iu - just made it happen quicker, didn't get me any more eggs. I always seem to get one huge one which we normally have to sacrifice, and then a cluster of little ones that take ages to grow. Feels a bit of a gamble to lose one or two of the biggies to get a few more at the right size together. I just wish they grew evenly all together. Maybe this time?!   

Let's both have twins this time then.    (I'd be very happy with just one healthy baby I hasten to add!)

Roll on next week.

Christine
xx


----------



## nevergiveup1

Christine I will say a little prayer everynight and ask for just one or 2 babies for you too


----------



## justone

Hi folks! 
Do you mind if I join you? I'm 41 and DH is 42. I'm currently injecting as part of my DRegging for my 3rd ICSI tx cycle. Previous 2 cycles ended in  unfortunately!    We don't have any LO.  I haven't had a chance to read back yet  so don't know where you are all at in terms of your tx. I'll do that now! In the meantime I just want to send you all lots of


----------



## Chandlerino

Hi ladies

am trying not to stress - honest. Just have those few moments of doubt!

I would love twins as DD says she hates being an only child and it would have been nice to have someone to play with. My clinic will only put 2 back but I am going to ask about 3 - when I went to the clinics opene evening they said it wouldn't improve your chances but I'm happy to sign a disclaimer and take the risk.

welcome justone - my tx is all in my ticker xx


----------



## AmandaJC

Gosh, its been busy on here tonight!

Chandler - Good Luck for tomorrow, I'll be sending lots of prayers your way     

Brilliant news Vit...Fingers, toes, arms, legs all crossed for you  

Christine, I didn't really have an option with the immune tests - I had an overzealous locum doctor who decided to run them after I'd had shingles and damn they threw a cureveball in the air...scared the living daylights out of me when they followed up with cancer tests....but its all good now...Phew! Also pains have reduced lots - just a slight ache now.

Nevergiveup1 and Christine - spoke to Amanda at the clinic in Wales and she said great that I've had AF but to still keep taking the DHEA for another 3 months before tx starts so I'm still on target for April but she is pleased to know that its starting to work and she said I sound full of Joy   Thanks for your hugs Nevergiveup1. x

Welcome Justone x

Thanks for the reminder to have acupuncture - haven't had it for 3 months...although I prefer Morrell Reflexology....I get wrapped up in blankets and left to sleep for 15mins after...Zzzz  

XX


----------



## Chandlerino

Hi ladies

Back from scan - bit disappointed with my response  

5 follies on the right @ 17, 13, 11 & 2 @ below 10mm

2 follies on left @ 17 & 14 & 1 very tiny one

Think they have to be 20 or something?

Another scan on Monday and waiting to hear if Dr thinks I should up my dose. Was really hoping for more xx


----------



## AmandaJC

Hi Chandlerino

I'm sorry to hear you are disappointed with your results. I don't know much about the correct sizes but 2 at 17mm is good though...not far to reach 20mm. I have read on another post that the follies were similar to your readings and by the next scan they had grown further. Sending you lots of      that by monday the two 17's, 14 and 13 will be over 20. 

XXX


----------



## chrisgib

Oh Chandlerino    Whilst you may be disappointed with the number of follicles, the good thing is that they're all quite close in size. My clinic says they want anything between 17 and 24, so assuming yours all grow quite evenly you should have 5 good ones by the time they do EC. In my experience they can sometimes find more eggs than you thought you had too when they actually do EC - the scan is really just a guide. 

Did they increase your dose of Gonal F in the end?

Remember - quality not quantity. At our age we have to keep focused on that. Good luck for the next scan on Monday.    

I respond similarly to you and I've had 3 BFP's - so don't give up just yet.   

Christine
xx


----------



## Chandlerino

thanks ladies - i needed some PMA - ok with it now - whatever will be and all that!

Didn't hear anything from the clinic so presume I have to stay at the same dose.......

Did anyone use a hot water bottle/heat packs when stimming - have seen a lot on here about that but someone told me that it can affect egg quality?

The other thing i didn't know until I got another info sheet from the clinic is that you cannot drive or cook for 48 hrs after EC. I can understand the driving but the cooking - seriously thats strange!


----------



## chrisgib

Only 48 hours? - I reckon the cooking bit applies for 48 days!

Weird though.   

Don't know about the heat packs - although I know once pregnant you should avoid them. My acupuncturist has been applying warmth to my belly though - surely it's all the same thing...? Warm but not hot maybe.

CG


----------



## Chandlerino

I know I thought it was weird! Dh went white when he read it - he's a crap cook - he suggested take away


----------



## ajw

Are you having a general anaesthetic? If so, that explains it. After a general you can't do anything that would be dangerous if you went dizzy, eg driving / boiling water / cooking etc. Enjoy the time off


----------



## Claralicious

Hello lovely ladies  ,

I have finally picked myself up from the floor after the shock of the cost of the drugs and feel ready to roll.

Can I say hello to Tangie and Nevergiveup1   

Chandlerino - as little as I know about the size of follies it sounds like you've had a really good response - don't lose heart  .  I've been told I need 450 gonal- f which is 3 x your dose - do you know if this is the maximum?

Chrisgib - you're on 450 too - did you get your fsh level done too? Mine was 13.4 which apparently is quite high 

AFM I've got a ton of stuff to do so better be off in a min but I'm really trying to keep positive (which can be a bit of a challenge for an old misery guts like me!) - I'm avoiding people who "vex my spirit" and trying to make my home really welcoming - just going to try and change my small room into my "creative room" for painting (badly  ), sewing (slowly and badly  ) and a little oasis to escape to. I'm also going to start reflexology (what is Morrell reflexology AmandaJC?).

Ladies I wish you all a wonderful weekend and may you be sprinkled liberally with the baby dust  

X x x


----------



## AmandaJC

Hi Clara

From what I remember Morrel reflexologists have a better understanding of the body and and a lighter touch. I know I always feel more with Morrel in comparison to normal. I'm starting back with my reflexologist next week now I've had a period!

I'm looking forward to EC now to get out of cooking...bliss!! On a course tomorrow and just spent all day today making sure food is sorted for me and DP...me especially as I have so many intolerances and cannot just pop to the corner shop!! 

Have a great weekend all 
Xx


----------



## SamJ

Chrisgib


Heat is ok only up to egg collection.  After et keep away from any heat sources applied to your tum. 


Sam


----------



## Claralicious

Hello again,

sorry forgot to say hello to Justone  

SamJ + Ajw- how are you feeling? waiting must be agonising - sending you     (by the way SamJ what is a POAS?)

Ajw - what is DHEA - what does it do?

Vittoria congratulations - you must be made up!

AmandaJC - I looked for the Morrell reflexology but there doesn't seem to be any in my area - will keep looking though!

Can anyone tell me if it's worth a man taking supplements for 2 months rather than the recommended 3 months? Do you think it'll make any difference?

thank you   and good night x


----------



## ajw

Hi Claralicious
Yes, waiting is awful! I'm feeling quite down today, as I've started to get period pains, so I'm pretty sure my dreams are over. For this cycle anyhow...  
AF hasn't arrived yet but I can feel her coming. I have my blood test tomorrow, but fear I might not get that far. So disappointed. 
Really crossing my fingers for the rest of you! 
Ajw


----------



## chrisgib

AJW - I so feel your pain. Nothing worse. Have you POAS?  Don't give up, not until they tell you, the drugs can give loads of odd symptoms that make you feel like it's all over when it isn't. On one of my cycles the HPT was negative the day before OTD, then positive on OTD - talk about messing with your head.   
(Someone was asking - POAS is pee on a stick;  HPT is home pregnancy test; OTD is official test day)
Good luck for tomorrow - really hope you get the right answer.   

Clarilicious - I'd say getting your man taking supplements for 2 months rather than 3 is definitely worth it - can't do any harm and will make him feel more part of the process. Will also give him a minor level of inconvenience which is good too, given what you're having to do - but that's just my vindictive streak coming out!  

Vittoria - how are you - was fertilisation OK, sorry if I've missed that news.

Hi to you all - will try and catch up later.

Christine
xx


----------



## Vittoria

Hi Ladies, 

Chandlerino, your scan was not too bad at all. Chrisgib is right: quality over quantity! New research has shown that too many follies is not great as the quality is often compromised. When before they wanted quantity, now they go for quality, so many clinics go a bit easy with massive stimulation (which in any case can create side effects, plus you do not want to deplete your ovarian reserve by being aggressive with stimulation every time). A the last scan they saw 6 good follicles, with 2 smaller one that were almost there (sometimes they 'hide' behind one another, so the scan is just indicative). When I went for EC they got 8 follies, and 6 good eggs, and all 6 eggs, amazingly, fertilised. So the quality must have been good. I got 3 very good embies (one was near-perfect, the other two very good) and 2 good ones. We were told we could transfer up to three, but we did not want to tempt fate first time and went for two. We froze the rest hoping some will survive the thawing process should we need them! 

As people said, you just need a good one! Do not lose hope! 

For us now it is just a matter of waiting....uhhhhh.

Have  a lovely weekend, ladies. I am taking mine very easy!

Vic


----------



## Claralicious

Ajw - so sorry you're feeling down           Let's hope AF keeps her distance and Chrisgib knows what she is talking about (unlike me  ) so listen to her.  I'll say a prayer for you   and will keep everything tightly crossed for tomorrow x

Christine - going to buy some more supplements this afternoon for DP hee hee (I take 20+ a day) last time he gave up because they made him sick (they did with me at first but you do get used to them - eventually!) 

Chrisgib how are you doing? Does the 450 gonalf make you feel I'll when you inject as it seems like a big dose?

Vic - congratulations - fabulous news and crossing everything for you too!   
X x x


----------



## SamJ

ajw - can sympathise how your feeling, im due my af tuesday, otd Friday   .  Trying not to think about the dragging im getting which normally accompanies af. Might think about grabbing a test today for the morning, least will know one way or another.
will keep fingers crossed for you
monday tomorrow - dam work!
sam


----------



## nevergiveup1

Hi Ladies,

Loved the weekend, now it is Sunday night!!! Ahhh a whole week ahead   

AJW and SamJ          I hate the 2ww, It drives me demented!! So lots of luck, it is nearly there and lets hope for 2 big BFPs!!

Clara, I started at 150 gonalf and have had up to nearly 600ius and the injection is the same! doesnt feel any different!currently on 450 too!

Vitoria weell done, when is transfer?? how many are you putting back??

Chanlerino, never ever heard no cooking in all my rounds      good excuse now!! Demand take aways for a week at least!
I always cook! and chandlerino, I think your scan was a blast!!!!!!!! WELL DONE!!!!!!! i agree with vitoria, they often find more at the scan!!

I am still injecting away. doc appointment tomorrow but wont see anything so wont have anything to report!!


----------



## Vittoria

Hey there, 

Nevergiveup1, I had my transfer on Saturday. We went for 2 (good ones) and froze 3 (one very good and two ok). Now it is onto the dreadful 2ww for me, too. I am already impatient!  

Spent the weekend laughing a lot--apparenty clown therapy helps with conception (not jockin'!)

Will work from home today and maybe tomorrow. As I can do that for a couple of days it will reduce stress. 

Have a good week, ladies!

Vic


----------



## ajw

Thanks for the support everyone.
Had my blood test this morning. Get the results at 6pm...
Not hopeful, as still have pains and noticed a tiny bit of blood when I went to the loo, so I'm pretty sure that AF is well and truly on her way  

Thinking of you too Sam. Hope work is taking your mind off it.

Vittoria, congrats on such a good result! My gyn told me that at our age it's rare to get eggs of good enough quality to freeze, so you've done amazingly well! Goof luck with the 2ww.

ajw


----------



## nevergiveup1

AWJ...... who makes you wait till 6pm     that should be illegal!! I am praying that you are wrong !!!!       

Vitoria.... that is EXCELLENT!!!!!   2 back and 3 frozen out of 6 is outstanding result. I have done LOADS of rounds. I think Im on my 14th fresh round and I have only ever frozen 2 or 3 embryos out of all those rounds. Even at 36 when I was still a chicken with a spring............... (the good old days when I make 10 - 14 eggs a go) I rekon this will be it for you!!!

Nothing much on my 1st scan as always, i squinted, doc squinted.... we both squinted again, but we agreed that something may happen on Thursday, so we wait till then.


----------



## SamJ

hi ladies

just a quickie for ajw - GOOD LUCK - for 6pm - thats ridicolous having to wait till that time.  

will catch up with you all later after i have left this god foresaken place they call work.

sam


----------



## chrisgib

AJW -      - really hope you get the right answer.

This waiting is horrendous. 

       

Christine
x


----------



## Claralicious

AJW - only 20 mins left - really thinking of you and kept you in my thoughts when I was chanting this morning    

X x


----------



## Vittoria

AJW--good luck for the phone call at 6pm!   

Nevergiveup!--we do feel like hens, don't we?? I remember my grandma sending me to count the eggs in the chicken coop when I was little...I found the whole thing fascinating. A bit less now!   

We just need one good egg and I have read amazing stories on this forum...nothing could have predicted the pregnancies that some people have described on fertility.friends (check the frozen embryo thread for some amazing ones)...we need to stay positive. Most women succeed after 4-5 cycles (I know, if only was it cheaper!).

Fingers crossed everyone!

Vic


----------



## Chandlerino

ajw   you got a good result....

AFM: scan went well. I now have 10 follies 6 on right between 10 and 19mm + 2 tiny ones, 2 @ 19 & 15 on left plus a tiny one. Lining is 11.8 which nurse said was lovely!

Got my call at 3.30 and Ec is Thurs at 12 with ovitrelle shot at 1.30am on weds! OMG!!!!!!!


----------



## chrisgib

Chandlerino - that's really brilliant - well done you.    It's all go go go now - you've done the hard part, now the clever people at the lab will do the rest.  You must be so relieved.  Now on to the next hurdle......!   

Ajw - hoping that no news is good news.   

Christine
x


----------



## TheYankee

AJW - hoping that you got some good news!

Chanderlino - wow...that's fabulous!  

Sorry I haven't been on in a few days - mid-term testing time at my school and as a counsellor and teacher, it's a bit manic.
I've had a problem with mid-cycle bleeding so I have a scan for Thursday (I'm on day 17 and have to wear a napkin...argh).  I'm hoping that it's nothing that will get in the way of my fertility as I am meant to do ORT when my period comes next (which should have been in about 10 - 12 days).


----------



## ajw

Negative test result last night and AF arrived this morning  

Hope yours will be good news Chandlerino. I need cheering up. Will be thinking of you on Thursday.


----------



## SamJ

ajw im soooo sorry - its just so bloody unfair.been checking in to see if you had posted.
sending you   

TheYankee have only experienced mid cycle bleeding once and hope you can get some answers from your scan.

chrisgib    hows things

Chandlerino    for thursday


Vittoria Hows the   going?

nevergiveup1  hope the scan goes ok on thursday

Claralicious hows the force feeding of vitamins for DP going ?

AmandaJC how did the EC go - i love the reflex.

Me - I will be testing on thursday - Friday is OTD, but dh will be away from mid morning Fri still sunday, so would rather deal with what we know on thursday, than have to deal with it before he goes away.  I have a feeling it hasnt worked, had some af pains.
Im supposed to be out at friends on fri night so cant make any arrangements until tested, regarding wheter im will be driving coz of bfp or getting horrendously leathered and relying on a taxi! 

bye for now


----------



## twinter12

Is it to late to join this board and do I count as not 40 till Monday?

This will be our 2nd ICSI cycle last one in Oct BFN.  I am now waiting for AF to show but I have a cyst on one ovary so waiting for that is disappear and AF to show properly before can start Flare Protocal.


----------



## Mish3434

Ajw, So sorry to see your BFN      take care of yourself xx


Sam, lots of       for your test day hun xx


----------



## chrisgib

Oh Ajw - so sorry. You're bound to feel rubbish and upset. Don't rush in to thoughts about the next steps, give yourselves time to recover from this one.   

Welcome Twinter12 and happy birthday for Monday! Are you celebrating, or burying your head in the sand?   
I'll be really interested to see how you respond to a different protocol this time.

SamJ - can't believe you haven't tested yet - you have my full respect! Good luck.   

Hi to you all -   

I have my first scan tomorrow to see if this monster dose of Gonal F is having any effect!  I don't feel anything, not bloated or anything so don't have high hopes. Just need one, just need one, just need one.....   

Christine
xx


----------



## Chandlerino

AJW I'm so sorry hun  

Its an awful feeling when Af arrives - sending you loads of cyber hugs xx


----------



## SamJ

chrisgib 
tested on monday(Neg) and got a telling off from the hossie. Far to early. just thought as my af would have been due on tuesday that it would have shown up on monday.  Beggar it i will try tomorrow morning. Really cant see it changing though.
I feel bubbly down there like af is ready to make an appearance.
s


----------



## Vittoria

Oh, so sorry to hear this time it did not work out, AJW. Hang in there, though. Every cycle is different and I hope your next one will be a BFP  

Chrisgib, good luck with your scan tomorrow. I hope it is great news. 

And SamJ, the 2ww sucks as it is too long!!!!   I am already tired of it and it is day 3!   I do not know if it is the Hcg injections (did my second one this morning as pregnancy support), but my boobs are exploding (and I do not have big ones!) and are so tender I cannot sleep comfortably!   Things will be busy at work, so that should distract me. Ah, and my new resolution is...no stress, no matter what!!

Take care, ladies! 

Vic


----------



## SamJ

Hiya


Tested this mornin, neg, so it's pretty much conclusive that it ain't worked, it is day14, so think its accurate enough.
S


----------



## TheYankee

Chrisgib - best of luck with the scan

SamJ - it ain't over until it's over...or until AF shows!  Still hoping for you!


----------



## chrisgib

Oh SamJ - I so hope it's a late implanter and you get a nice surprise on OTD. Until then though just spoil yourself, but don't hit the wine just yet, just in case.      Take care though.   

Thanks for asking Yankee, Vittoria. I had my scan this morning - not great, but not (quite) disastrous. Just 4 follicles, measuring 22,17,15 and 8. Think they're going to go ahead with EC on Friday, so that means last jabs tonight and trigger shot tonight too. It's my worst response so far, so guess it's the writing on the wall - must be running out of eggs. (Although did respond similarly in Feb 2011 which ended in a BFP (Ectopic), so maybe not all is lost yet. 

All feels a bit quick now - having gone weeks with jabs, then it's all go go go. Guess there's a chance they might say Monday, but worried the big one will get too big in that time. They're phoning later to tell me what's what.

Christine
xx


----------



## Chandlerino

quality over quantity Chris xx

Sam sending you positve vibes - with my previous BFPs I always had BFN 13dpo then BFP 14/15dpo so there's still hope.

just had the shock of my life ..... I have put on 8lbs during treatment! Anyone else had this?

AFM: trigger shot early hours of this morning. Drug free today and absolutely cacking myself about tomorrow. All sorts of things going through my head - will I get ANY eggs & will I have any fertilize. OMG this really is the stressful bit - have been fine to this point.


----------



## nevergiveup1

AJW - so so sorry!   take your time and I always think it helps to come up with your next plan of action.

Sam... sorry at your BFN this morning! It is so so hard to see that start white test and so heart breaking  

Chris... My positive rounds have been on the ones I got the lowest amount of eggs. Last round we only got 2 eggs but it was a bfp and the round that we got beautiful AK we only got 4 eggs. I also have 4 follies at the moment. Last round was the first time I have ever had an empty folly so _I am soooo hoping that they are full with juicy eggs!! My biggest is like 12, i am on injections every second day, so we should do Ec monday or tuesday._

_Chandlerino - have a wonderful drug free day, relax and enjoy and you will gets lots of juicy eggs!!_

_The yankee - hello!!_

_Vittoria, I know you must be going mental. I always feel like a posessed women on the 2ww_


----------



## TheYankee

Hi NGU1!

Chanderlino - best of luck to you!

Chris - sounds reasonably positive...hoping the best for you!

Sam - hope that your next test is a POSTIVE!!

I'm on Day 19 of this cycle (had a bleed just after ovulation which freaked me out but it stopped after one day), so just waiting for my period to start (probably 4 Feb) to get my ORT done at CRHG...really hoping that I can do it during the week rather than the weekend (it's easier to get off work than to deal with my hockey club on Saturdays...as a goalie I can't take off at the last minutes).  And then we see what's next!


----------



## Chandlerino

Hi ladies - just got home and we got 7 eggs and all look good according to embryologist. Really pleased as Dr said beforehand that looking at scan results he thought we would get 4!

Off to lie on sofa now as feeling a bit sore xx


----------



## chrisgib

Chandlerino - that's great news, well done. Now the nailbiting bit - when will they phone you about fertilisation? Make the most of the sofa - and remember, no cooking!!   

Sam - How are you hun?  Done more tests? I'm so hoping it turns to the right answer for you.   

Nevergiveup - thanks for your positive words. I'll be over the moon if we get 3 eggs tomorrow - but my biggest fear is fertilisation. Seems such a waste if our precious eggs don't turn in to embryos - all that effort....! I've lost track with you - where are you up to?

Yankee - hope the waiting isn't driving you mad. Hockey sounds good, but you're feeling the team pressure - they would understand though if it came to it. Just make sure they're playing a weaker team!

Vittoria - when is your OTD? Are you going to wait before testing (all advice is to, or is really plays with your head!)

AJW - thinking of you   .

Clarilicious, Amanda, Twinter - hello, hope you're OK.

As for me, no more news really - egg collection is at 9am tomorrow so praying they get some good ones. In a fairly calm mood though, nothing more I can do now, so just down to fate.  My niece (she is 10 years younger than me) had a baby girl today (her 2nd) - obviously pleased for her, but can't help but be a bit envious.   

Sorry if I've missed people. 

Christine
xxx


----------



## Claralicious

Flippin' Nora! Just managed to delete a whole long message - let's try again......

AJW - so sorry about your result   hope you are trying to relax and look after yourself 

Twinter12 - hello and welcome  

Chrisgib good luck for tomorrow - got everything crossed  

Vittoria how is the 2ww going? How do you keep occupied? How's the no-stress rule going? (got any tips?  )

Chandlerino - congratulations - 7 sounds amazing - you must be over the moon  

SamJ - good luck for your next test   (vitamins are actually being taken every day by DP!! )

TheYankee - how are you going to deal with the stress of school and ivf? What is ORT? When are you actually starting?

AFM - just waiting for AF so I can start the pill for 3 weeks - what's that all about? Does everyone do this? 

Hugs to all X x x


----------



## Chandlerino

yes am over the moon - really pleased -   for fertilisation now they will call in the morning. The embryologist said she didnt see a prob with fertilization given my history but I guess there is no guarantees.

In a lot of pain tho - wonder if that is normal. 

Good luck tomorrow Chris xx


----------



## twinter12

Chris -   for this morning you must be there by now so   for you and your eggs.

Chandlerion -   your fertilisation over night and that eggs and   have been getting it on.

Best wishes to everyone else.


----------



## SamJ

Hi Ladies


Chris - good luck for EC - hope it goes well for you....
Chandlerino - brill numbers - hope you get 100% fertilisation
twinter12 - hope your af arrives soon and you can get cracking
Clara - best wishes for your tx as well, hope you can start soon as well
Yankee hope your tx goes well to. 
Vittoria good luck for your test date . fingers crossed
Mish3434 - thanks for your good luck wishes

thank you all for your good luck wishes and your commisserations. We will probably have another FET in a couple of months. it is an official BFN for us today. And of course now waiting for the call re the meds that im taking, but being cynical here, after leaving a 'neg' test result this morning at 7.30, nobody has bothered to phone back. because they really dont give a stuff once they know youve blackened their stats!

     - good luck ladies and sending    to you all.
x


----------



## Chandlerino

Out of 7 only 2 fertilised so having 2 day transfer tomorrow. Bit disappointed but hope that my 2 embryos stay ok overnight. 3 didnt fertilise but they are going to watch them for the rest of today.


----------



## chrisgib

Hi all,

Chandlerino - gutted for you that more didn't fertilise, but logically 2 is plenty. I know logic doesn't always come in to it though. Good luck.       

Thanks so much for your good wishes for egg collection this morning - it went quite well really.

We got 3 eggs, 2 of which are mature enough for ICSI, and 1 is being nurtured in the lab overnight to see if it will be good enough by tomorrow. They will phone me on Sunday morning between 9 and 10 to confirm if any have fertilised. If the slow one is progressing then I reckon transfer will be Monday, but otherwise it could be Sunday.

I'm now vegging on the sofa, cuddling my DD watching Toy Story - bliss!

Will be back on again later.

Christine
xxx


----------



## Claralicious

SamJ - which clinic were you with? Sorry that they're not being more supportive.  I like your positivity about the next time   

Chandlerino - two eggs - well done - it only takes one   will be crossing everything  

Chris - sounds like a fab afternoon and congratulations on your eggs woo hoo  

I'm really rather happy as my fabulous sister has managed to find my drugs at HALF the price quoted. Yippee   AND it's le weekend.......x


----------



## nevergiveup1

Claralicious... meds at half the  price, that sounds good!!

Chris, enjoy vegging on the sofa. You have done well and need to prepare for the transfer!

Chandlerino, it only takes one to make a baby, rest well till transfer.

SAMJ so sorry about your result. t is always gutting. I find it better to go on with the next plans as soon as to get over the negative. Hope the frozen cycle works!


I am seeing doc tomorrow to scan and wonder at the great wonderous things happenning with my follys. Maybe 4 follys at last scan. I would be over the moon with 4 full follys. I recon egg collection will be monday or tuesday or wednesday. Will update tomorrow.

Sooo excited.... its another weekend!!


----------



## Mish3434

Sam, Your welcome hun I'm only sorry they didn't work for you    


Shelley x


----------



## Vittoria

Good Morning, Ladies!

Thank God for the weekend! I had a horrible week at work and I was so close to quitting and going on sick leave! This is what happens when you are managed by a bunch of testosterone driven men with the emotional intelligence of a midget! 

Caralicious, I have tried to apply the no-stress rule, but when you are bullied it is hard! If only men listened! I am probably more fragile than normal, but without going into details I told my boss (who knows of my recent mc) I was already working at my limit, and he completely ignored anything I said and damped more stuff on me!    
I try to breath to calm down and listen to my favourite music. And teaching my students helps. They cheer me up and make me feel good. But it is hard not to get upset. OTD is next Friday, and I will wait until then, or at least that's the plan! I worry about compromising everything because of stress--and that makes this two weeks a bit hard, but I know I am not the only one to go through this. 

Yesterday CGRM gave me a courtesy call to see how I was doing. I thought it was very nice of them. 

Chandlerino, you have two good eggs, and that's what most people transfer, so try to stay positive. There are women who only got one and that one sticked. You never know. 

chrisgib--well done you. it is good that your clinic does transfers also on Sundays. Some don't. I will keep my fingers crossed for you!

We have to hang in there and do not lose hope!   

Vic


----------



## SamJ

Vic  how nice of the clinic to do that.  It's like pulling teeth getting the clinic to call me back. Good luck for OTd.
Nevergiveup.  Hope you did get yr four.   

Mish   


Sam


----------



## Chandlerino

Hi ladies

thats me PUPO! 2 x embryos. A perfect 1 x4 cell and 1 x2 cell no fragmentation. Don't think they grade them at my clinic. As the Dr said who did the transfer its all up to nature now!

sorry for no personals - still a bit sore from EC!

xxxx


----------



## Claralicious

Nevergiveup - crossing it all for four for you     

Chandlerino congratulations - how exciting - good luck for the 2ww -   

Vittoria - your boss sounds horrendous - yes I teach (I'm guessing you do?) and stress is such an integral part of this job that I'm wondering how you can seriously cut it out?  Good luck with him! (you could try sticking your fingers in your ears every time he talks to you  )

X


----------



## chrisgib

Chandlerino - congratulations.   Is your OTD 2 weeks today?  With a bit of luck   I might be joining you on the 2ww soon. 

Nevergiveup - how are you doing?  Had another scan today? Hope it went well.

Clarilicious - hope you're having a good weekend. Great news on the drugs - well done sis. 

Vittoria - well impressed with your clinic.   

Hi to all of you.

I'm just in limbo til the dreaded phone call tomorrow morning to see if any of my lovely eggies have fertilised - I can't bare the waiting. Saying that, I'm going to treat myself to a glass of wine this evening - feels highly illegal.   

Christine
xx


----------



## Vittoria

Chandlerino--well done! You should truly put your feet up and relax. They say laughing and being relaxed soon after implantation helps. Make the most of the weekend!

Clarilicious--somebody remarked how many teachers are on this forum! Maybe there is a connection. We certainly get a lot of stress and grief, often because we are poorly managed, in my view. My boss will only learn the lesson if I go on sick leave and he will have to organise my cover. Then he will figure out how much I do and how silly he was to push me over the edge.   He really deserves to be treated like this, but I care too much about the students, that's my problem (and I think he knows, as when I mc last year I went back as soon as I could to get my students though with min disruption). 

chrisgib--I distracted myself with a good movie. But a glass of wine seems a very nice addition!  

Sam--I have to say I am very happy with my clinic and the nurses. They have been very caring and supportive.  Hang in there Sam. Every cycle is different and you have a lot of frosties. Are you going for another FET soon?

Nevergiveup1--how was your scan?

Have a lovely, relaxing weekend ladies. I think we all deserve it!  

Vic


----------



## chrisgib

I should have drunk a bottle of wine - never mind a glass!

I've just had my phone call from the lab - none have fertilised, and the little one didn't progress in the lab. So that's the end of the road for us. I'm very lucky to have the most perfect DD, and it's time for the three of us to get on and enjoy life together. As my DH said, at least this BFN isn't as cruel as the others.   

Thanks to you all for your support. Good luck in your cycles.

Christine
xxx


----------



## Chandlerino

Chris - sending you a


----------



## nevergiveup1

Hi Ladies,

Ahhh Chris, I am so so so sorry.     I know excatly what your DH means, I once had nothing to transfer and also felt the same way. You are spared the 2 ww. But still you feel so sad!!     Have a bottle today and some more for me!!

Vittoria, your clinic sounds fab, how are you hanging in there?? When is your test day?

Chandlerino, well done!!! It is such a relief when they are inside and you know it is just a waiting game!!

Claralitious - Well scan went okay, looked like we may have 5 follys. Another scan on monday morning. Very excited as surromom surprised me and we ended up having our scan together. I love my surromom, she is so so wonderful and gave birth to my dd who is 18 months. this cycle our appointments havent seemed to work out together and so we had such fun having our bloods together and chatting etcetc... as you do at an IVF clinic LOL!!! She is ready and waiting and prepped for transfer! Shhhh, so I am not personally doing the 2ww! We are going to put back however many embryos we make, I dont like freezing or discarding. So they are all going back.  and with my history I think the risk of multiples is lowish!! But I did warn surromom that with all the fruit Ive been eating, she better be ready for sextuplets!!! LOL!!LOL!!


----------



## Claralicious

Chris - so sorry - but you are truly blessed with a DD - good luck with everything  

Nevergiveup - good luck for tomorrow!

Vittoria you sound very kind and caring - I feel a bit jaded having taught for so long and feel that having cared for the youth of London for 20 years it's now my turn! 


X


----------



## SamJ

Chris, sorry to read your post,I sometimes don't quite know why this happens, it's a sod . Thinking about you and wonder sometimes why this road is so bloody difficult.   


Clara great news on the drugs , what a fab sister.


Ngu  know your not doing the 2ww but bet you will be on tenterhooks.


Victoria hoping around Mar/April. Now just need to find £1k for it.

Chandlerino hi      . When is OTd.
Night for ,now af turned up this afternoon, and feeling pretty rotten.


Sj


----------



## nevergiveup1

Hello loverly over 40 ladies!!

SamJ - you are lucky to have so many frosties!! Mar/ April is just around the corner. You just never know when you embark on a cycle if this is it!!  If only we could see into the future. I look at my darling daughter who came on the 10th round of IVF and cannot believe she was once in a dish!! Did I know that round what was in store.... HELL NO! I thought it would be another negative!

Claralityious,    your turn will come and you will have lots of babas in your home!!

Chandlerino, how are you feeling? and vitoria, when is the test date??

AFM, scan went well. looks like we may have 6follies shhhh....I am only hoping for 3 eggs, anything above that will be a bonus.
Have another scan tomorrow but doc thinks we look good to go for thursday egg collection. and so saturday for transfer I think. Surromom likes saturday as she doesnt have to take off work. We are putting all embryos back, so no need to select and AK was a day 2 transfer, so I like day 2 transfers!!


----------



## pinkposey

Hiya all, I'm new to this forum, but would like to join you.  I am 40, started an IVF cycle on Friday, and will go for my first scan tomorrow.  I have one son who was an IVF baby born in December 2010, and I'm hoping hoping we can be successful again.  I'm British but we live overseas so I'm here just with my son at the moment.  My husband will be here on Wednesday and until he does his bit then he'll go back and we'll stay here for the two week wait... I haven't read through the whole forum yet to get to know everyone...


----------



## nevergiveup1

Hello Pinkposey.. welcome... does the pink part mean you are hoping for a girl??
Where abouts are you living? Are you cycling in Britian??
We moved to South africa a few years ago as the surrogacy laws we easier for us if we were living here.
So we are currently doing treatment in South africa. We work remotely, so it was easyu for us to move here.
I am british and south african and husband is british and irish. Dont like the heat tho!!! YUK!!! much prefer britians lovely mild weather!!

Scan today, all looking good! Egg collection on thursday! and sonce we are putting all embryos back, transfer is on saturday.
very excited!!

Vitoria, how is the 2ww going and when is the test day??


----------



## nevergiveup1

trigger done and on time for once    last few cycles I forgot to trigger and did it an hour later!!   
Today I was determined not to forget.


chandlerino - how you feeling?      are you doing the 2ww     ,


----------



## Chandlerino

going nuts already     

GP signed me off for 2 weeks.

Have sore boobs and cramping although not sure if its wind  

All side effects of the progesterone pessaries or so I found out when reading the instructions last night tho! Sore boobs has always been the first sign of pregnancy for me but I know not to take any notice of this yet........ hasn't stopped me consulting google though lol!


----------



## pinkposey

Hiya, at the moment, we live in DR Congo, we work in relief / development.  I'm British and am in London for treatment, I'll be here for a month, and my husband will be here for a couple of weeks, he is on a plane right now and arrives tomorrow  .  I had my scan today and I think it went ok, the doctor talked about follicles, but I wasn't too sure what it meant - she read out sizes of ones she noticed though I have no idea what would be optimum at this point, but anyhow, she said all was ok so far.  I will return on Thursday for my next scan....

Pink was a nickname when I was at school because of some shocking pink trousers I wore once mistakenly which no-one forgot , and my surname in real life is posey, but yes actually I'd love a girl, but of course, I'd love a boy too....

Interesting, what are the differences between surrogacy laws in UK and South Africa?


----------



## Vittoria

Hi Chandlerino--you have done well to take time off. I regret not having done so and when I get upset about things at work then I get more worried about damaging my chances.   A vicious circle. I should have taken time off! 

As to boobs, yes, the progesterone probably triggered that (I have had the same), but who knows, if the symptoms stay maybe it is a very good sign??

My (.)(.) were very sore just before and after EC, then mildly sore, and they are now getting a bit more sore. I had very tender breasts when I got pregnant a year ago, so I am hopeful this is a good sign! 

Nevergiveup1--my test day is this Friday...only two more days before the big day. They said they will let me know in the afternoon....all fingers crossed! Good luck with EC on Thursday. Will be thinking of you.  

Goodnight, Ladies! Early start for me tomorrow!
Vic


----------



## nevergiveup1

Vitoria     can you believe only 2 days left. 

Surromom and I are avid POAS people, so there is no waiting or surprizez for us. We always know well before OTD. We have also told doctor that we want to test from anyday that we get a positive pee stick every second day we are going to do a blood test. We nearly always have a bfp, so we are very hopeful but we need it to stay. surromom cannot have a false positive as she doesnt have an hcg shot!

Chandlerino, time off work!! You must be going totally      

Pink - in south africa if you are domociled here you can get a court order saying the baby is yours from birth. But in the uk if you are domociles, even if you go abraod then the surromom and if she is married her husband are the parents and you need to go to court to apply for a court order after the baby is born and it is far more complicated when you go abroad as you also need to look into how to bring a child that is not legally yours and therefore not british into britain to apply for this court order.

It was just more simple to move to sa permanently and work wise it worked out well. DH never wanted to live here, but I think he is starting to enjoy it and maybe we will be here a lot longer than planned. 

soooooo tomorrow is EC and my favourite day. I love the drugs they give you to sleep.... mmmmmmmmm
and I am interested to see if my treadmill has worked in tricking my eggs into thinking they are spring chickens!! and the eating of loads of fresh fruit and cashews and lots of thai fish soups!! Lets see if I get more eggs!!


 
well tomorrow is nearly here and i LOVE EC day!!


----------



## nevergiveup1

on my way... let you know how i went!!


----------



## AmandaJC

Good luck nevergiveup  X

Hi everyone, been too busy the last couple of weeks with courses and work.
Need to read back and see where everyone is at 

Hope all you lovely ladies are ok 

Xx


----------



## nevergiveup1

Hi everyone, very happy, got 5 eggs, all 5 fertilised and tomorrow we transfer all 5 into surromom!


----------



## Chandlerino

Fabo nevergiveup!

Hola to everyone else!

On a downward spiral today as been having a bit of brown discharge. Feel really disheartened - this 2ww is like torture....


----------



## SamJ

Chandlerino could be implantation - keep the faith as bon jovi says.
NGU - Brill news - your heading to the nervous 2WW then.
AJC wouldnt it be nice if we didnt have to work but still got the salary
Vittoria - Good luck for this afternoon
Hi Pinkposey

to everybody have a nice weekend ladies

sam


----------



## nevergiveup1

chandlerino, it is way too early to be AF! So it could be implantation bleeding.     I know what you mean, I hate the 2ww!

Doc just called and said we should rather transfer 3 into surromom and 2 into me! So we have agreed on 4 into surromom and 1 into me! So I am also having a transfer tomorrow! Been a long time since we tried on me!!

Vitoria, how are you feeling?

How is everyone else getting on?


----------



## TheYankee

Wow NGU...that's some news!  Best to you and surro!

I'm off in a bit to CRGH for scans/bloodwork (Day 3) in hopes of beginning IVF soon...hope they find a bunch of follies & that my numbers are okay for them!


----------



## nevergiveup1

Good luck yankee, how did it go.

CRGH dont have the best scan machines, so dont get down if there are few follys. When I cycled with them they couldnt see anything but we still collected 11 at the end.   

I hope you start soon!!


----------



## TheYankee

They found 4 on the left and EIGHT on the right side (go right side!)...quite pleased with my innards to be honest!


----------



## nevergiveup1

that is excellent!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## nevergiveup1

In crgh scan machine terms that means you have at least 20 in there!!     Must say those embryologists at crgh are brilliant!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Chandlerino

thats brill Yankee - antral follicle counts are a good indication of what your response will be! Think mine was 5-6 on either side and I got 7 eggs from 10 follicles. That was low dose stimms too.

 2WW is driving me cuckoo!


----------



## Vittoria

Dear all, there is hope! I got a BFP!!!!!           

I am afraid I am rather jaded as this week I worked 55 hours and I am still in the office, but I wanted to let you know the good news as you have been so supportive and such a great source of strength. Thank you SO much!!  

If anybody wants to know what symptoms I had these are: 

tender breasts
two bouts of nausea (one very strong and short on Sunday, another one this morning)
some pressure in the pelvic area
bloated and in general put on weight a little bit around my belly button area

(I had all of these with my first pregnancy as well, but the breasts were worst then, and so was the pelvic pressure.)

I hope this helps those on the 2ww to stay strong, and the others to believe that one only needs a handful of eggs to get a good result. 
Scan at the end of the month! (and I will now try to take it easy at work--don't want to screw up this one)

Vic


----------



## SamJ

Vittoria. Congratulations on your         . Look after yourself......


TY good luck and great news from your innards   


Sam


----------



## Madasatruck

Vittoria       Brilliant news......Congrats!!!

Whoop whoop ....that's given so many people a lift I'm sure! It's good to hear that GCRM have worked their magic, hope the Flare works as well for me next month!


----------



## Vittoria

Thanks Ladies!!  I am trying not to get too excited but we are so pleased not just with the result but also with how things went all along and how GCRM looked after us. 

Madasatruck--we chose GCRM for many reasons, but one was that they have better results than most centres for women over 40. They must be getting something right, clearly!

The flare protocol gave me no real side effects and was very easy (and short) to manage (I was on 250 Gonal-F injections for 10 days). I will keep all my fingers crossed for you next month!

Vic


----------



## Chandlerino

Fab news Vic 

AFM: red/pink spotting this morning doesn't fill me with any positive thoughts on the outcome of this cycle.


----------



## Claralicious

Vittoria - congratulations - so pleased for you.     let us know how you go - you must be so excited!

Yankee - you go girl!!!!!! You must be so pleased with your amazing reproductive organs    

Nevergiveup - you could end up with a football team!! Reallybrilliant news    

Chandlerino - it ain't over till the fat lady sings (and I ain't singing!) so keep positive and sending you lots of   and  

Hi AmandaJC - how are things?  

Hello pink posey and madasatruck     - I'm Claralicious - 43 in 2 months so it's all last chance salon at the mo for me!

Sorry if I missed anyone  

AFM I'm one week into the pill (seem very behind everyone! Story ofmy life ) and been exercising like a demon to try and get down to a bettter weight (everywhere it says it makes a difference) - have managed to lose 12lbs of Christmas fat in January so quite pleased about that. Am now waiting for the delivery of my bargain £1000 gonal-f pens today.

Good luck to all you lovely ladies out there X x x


----------



## Madasatruck

Vittoria, been prescribed same Gonal F dose as you 250, was a bit concerned as my last attempt (LP) I was on 450 but it seems to have done the trick for you. I think you need more stimms following a down reg which you don't do in flare, plus they told me any more than 250 and you pee it out! 

I am just keen to get on with it, and your news is making me keener!  

Claralicious, I feel your pain, I am 42 in 4 months! One last throw of the dice. How much was your bargain Gonal F, and can I ask where it was from as I will be getting mine in a few weeks.


----------



## nevergiveup1

Hi Ladies,

Vitoria, that is so so exciting!!

Chanlerino, lots of people especially IVF cycles blled and spot. Dont worry, it is way way tooo early for AF!!


mdasatruck, good luck with your cycle

claralicious, i am also excersizing like a demon to get my weight done, you have done really well!!  


Well transfer went well 4X4cell into surromom and decided to wait with the remaining embryo and see how long it makes it. It was a 2 cell at day2, so we will see how it is doing on monday or maybe tuesday for transfer.


----------



## Claralicious

Morning - snow - yippee  

Madasatruck I paid £73 for 450iu gonal-f pen from Healthcare at Home - literally a third of the price from some places - very efficient service as well.  Where are you up to with the ivf process?

Thank you nevergiveup - it's such a struggle losing weight!! Keep going and keep your mind on the reason you're doing it. For once this weight loss isn't about vanity for me! Good luck with the last embryo  

Off for a snowball fight .......  x


----------



## TheYankee

Yay Vit!!
Still hoping Chanerlino!
Go NGU1!


----------



## Madasatruck

Thanks for info Claralicious....I paid privately at an NHS clinic last time and seems I got my drugs very cheap. Moved to a private clinic now (with better results for O40's) but they gets meds from an external pharmacy..no prices given but will be looking in to it. I previously paid £48 fro 300 gonal f so on a par with yours! Will check on my clinics board to see what ladies are paying.

Waiting for AF next week some time then day 21 on the pill to I start my second ICSI cycle, so a few weeks behind you.Was on LP last time but Flare this time so no down reg, just stimms. Been waiting since last July to go again and now I am scared....it's the end of the road if it doesn't work.

Good luck to all the ladies on the 2ww, been following from afar and crossing fingers


----------



## nevergiveup1

Hello ladies, sorry no personals as I am in a rush.

Just called the clinic and the remaining embryo is a beautiful day 4 morula and they want it to go back today!
So after a very very long time since I last had a transfer on me!!! Nov 2009 is the last time we did a transfer to me.
Maybe my hostile environment will have become a welcoming haven for embryos!!
      

Surromom is feeling very good and her 4 are thriving in her tummy!!

Have a wonderful day everyone, !!


----------



## Chandlerino

Think its over for me ladies - proper red bleeding with tiny clots but not full flow like AF. 9dp2dt and tested this morning BFN.

nevergiveup -thats great news x


----------



## nevergiveup1

chandlerino, it still should not be AF. On our last cycle surromom was pregnant and she tested am on day 11 after EC ie today for you and it was negative. She tested PM and a very faint line. Test later and tomorrow and wednesday before thinking it is over!!

a lot of ladies bleed and get a positive.


----------



## TheYankee

Great news NGU1!

Still hoping for you Chanderlino!


----------



## Sweets_D

Sounds very positive Nevergiveup   

Hope you're doing ok Chandlerino    

I'm hoping to start flare protocol just under 2 weeks, fingers crossed

Hi to everyone else  

Sweets x


----------



## nevergiveup1

Hi Sweets, good luck!!

Chandlerino, how are you feeling??


----------



## Chandlerino

feeling s#$t to be honest. I know this cycle is a bust  

42 in 2 weeks and not even sure if my clinic treats people over that. Going to ring them later. Think you have to wait 3 months between cycles which is pants.

  to everyone xx


----------



## chrisgib

Chandlerino - really hope you're wrong. But if you do cycle again, I was advised to 'crack on' last time so just went with the next cycle. i.e. not this bleed but the next one.  You might have to be quiet assertive.   
NGU1 - you could have your hands full - are you researching quad buggies on ebay?!  Fingers crossed for you.   

 and    to you all.

Christine
xx


----------



## AmandaJC

Morning lovely ladies
Finally had time to sit and read back on all the posts - only took an hour!

I'm really sad to read so many BFN's  

AJW, Sam and Chrisgb - so so sorry for you all. Sending you all lots of hugs    

Sam - know what you mean re work but I'm self-employed so if I don't work I really don't get paid!!

Chandlerino - really hope your feelings / symptoms are wrong and you have a Positive result.  

Vitoria - congratulations - absolutely brilliant news..am thrilled for you  

For fear I'm going to lose this message - I will cont on another post!


----------



## AmandaJC

Currently on a train heading to London and keep losing reception! It's much whiter in Reading than at home!! 

NGU - Woo...hoo go girl, 4 in surromom and 1 in you. Hope you have plenty of hands to help out!! 

Yankee - great news on follies...good luck on your cycle 

Claralicious and madastrruck - you are mere spring chickens...I am 45 in two months and don't feel old at all except of course when I've been out partying and not in bed by 10!! 

Madastrruck and pink posey - good luck with your cycles.

AFM - still on DHEA, thought my immune levels had returned to normal but doc said no - she thinks it's just me and is not worried about it!...thanks doc!! Currently heading to an appointment in London to see an osteopath who specialises in pregnancy...recently seen him at a conference where he was presenting a study on positions of the cervix in relation to infertility - I know mine is hooked off the left and wondering if there is anything he can do to straighten me out.

Have a good day all - just arriving into London now 
Xxx


----------



## Chandlerino

All over for me girls - clinic advised stopping pessaries and test in the morning just in case. Follow up appointment in 6-8 weeks but thinking about possibly going abroad now.

thanks for your support & wishing you all the very best xx


----------



## nevergiveup1

Chandlerino - what day of your cycle are you?
I thought you were only on 12 days past egg collection?? Surley that cannot be right for them to tell you to go off meds before 14days!!!
I would definately double check as in all my rounds I have never ever heard of a clinic telling someone to go off meds at 12 days past egg collection.

Have you done a beta?

And definately you can do a round after your next period.!!


----------



## TheYankee

So sad Chanderlino...hugs to you & keep us informed as to what you end up doing.

I have good news!  My numbers ALL improved!  My AMH, which previously tested at 3.4 came in at a whopping 10.15!!!  And my FSH which was at 10.3 came in at 8!!!  For my husband, his numbers also improved, most importantly the ones regarding the anti-sperm antibodies had lowered dramatically!  So we're going forward!

I have my dummy ET and 3D SIS on Thursday...and it goes from there!  Woo hoo!


----------



## nevergiveup1

Yankee, you must be OVER THE MOON!!    Excellent news!!


----------



## TheYankee

I am!  Giving up booze and caffeine as well as eating tons of protein and taking more pills than I ever imagined as really paid off!  Huh...guess that healthy living thing really is important!


----------



## AmandaJC

Yankee that's brilliant news  what a difference in AMH levels!! What have you been doing ? What pills have you been taking ? 

Chandlerino - so sorry it didn't work for you :-( sending you big hugs


----------



## TheYankee

I think giving up alcohol and caffeine has helped.  I've been doing a lot of stress reduction stuff (exercise, visualisations).  I have been taking the Conception (Wellwoman one) as well as B6, B12,  l-arginine, l-carnitine and acetyl cysteine (I think that's how you spell them).  I've recently added royal jelly, bee propilin (?) and one other that I can remember.  I'll have to check to see if any of them ought to be stopped at any point.  And I'm planning on adding accupuncture into the mix if I can fit it in (can't believe how much work I'm going to miss already).


----------



## Chandlerino

great news Yankee!

NGU - yes I thought it was strange but hey ho will test in the morning and will ber very assertive about cycling again soon - if not OFU we might try somewhere abroad. Not that we can afford it tho lol!


----------



## nevergiveup1

chandlerino - dont go off meds, the clinic MUST have made a mistake. Only go off it on morning of day 15 after a BFN is you still have nothing. LOTS of people get a bfp on day 12, not always am and day 13 am by day 14 tho it isnt looking good if it isnt a positive.

It could very well be that it is a negative cycle but I really think the person at the clinic has misunderstood you. I have always been told NEVER go off the meds till day 14 is over.

This treatment is so crippling financially! But going abroad is usually a lot cheaper and if you chose a place that will put back more than 3 embryos then you can have a better chance too. 

     Chandlerino I tested every cycle everyday twice or three times a day and I know the feeling of seeing thise start white lines, I buy tests in bulk online ... and really think you should give it another full day at the very least!!!


----------



## Chandlerino

nevergiveup you sound like my DH! I'm 10 days past transfer and it did seem a bit weird what the nurse said but then I found her quite negative when she did my follie scans......

we were supposed to be doing their sperm sharing programme so that we could get 2k off our treatment but they cocked that up and it never got off the ground! Even tho at their info evening they said they didn't have enough donors! I think I might change clinics too.


----------



## SamJ

hi ladies

will catch up with you all when we next cycle again 

good luck with all your treatments and hope 2012 will be lucky for you all.

 
sj


----------



## Vittoria

Chandlerino, I think it is quite early to get a positive. The levels of the hormone increase dramatically in the last couple of days and it is true that some women bleed. If the bleeding does not get worst, I would try to wait and test on the day before your OTD.  It seems you are not happy with your clinic--there is no shortage of other good ones, so I think you are right in thinking about changing and getting more support. It is very important. (I had one injection for pregnancy support, no pessaries, so I cannot speak for that). 

nevergiveup, it must be exciting to have one transferred, and such a beautiful one, too! It looks all excellent, doesn't it?

The Yankee, I had no idea AMH value could improve that much--I thought it was more or less a set 'reserve'. How exciting this must be. Really encouraging results. Ah, and I can only recommend acupuncture!

I am doing ok, but after the excitement anxiety is kicking in as today most of the symptoms disappeared (one other symptom I have started having the past couple of days was palpitations if a walked a bit--anybody has ever had this). I called the clinic--they must be used to worriers and I apologised profusely for bothering them--and they offered another blood test tomorrow to check the hormones are going up, which is so good of them (not sure if they will charge but I do not really care too much). I am sure the next 8 weeks will be a bit stressful as I did not really expect to mc last time and now I worry this will happen again. I am thinking of continuing acupuncture to help me relax. 

Back to work for me! 

Lots of  

Vic


----------



## Vittoria

Chandlerino, I think it is quite early to get a positive. The levels of the hormone increase dramatically in the last couple of days and it is true that some women bleed. If the bleeding does not get worst, I would try to wait and test on the day before your OTD.  It seems you are not happy with your clinic--there is no shortage of other good ones, so I think you are right in thinking about changing and getting more support. It is very important. (I had one injection for pregnancy support, no pessaries, so I cannot speak for that). 

nevergiveup, it must be exciting to have one transferred, and such a beautiful one, too! It looks all excellent, doesn't it?

The Yankee, I had no idea AMH value could improve that much--I thought it was more or less a set 'reserve'. How exciting this must be. Really encouraging results. Ah, and I can only recommend acupuncture!

I am doing ok, but after the excitement anxiety is kicking in as today most of the symptoms disappeared (one other symptom I have started having the past couple of days was palpitations if a walked a bit--anybody has ever had this). I called the clinic--they must be used to worriers and I apologised profusely for bothering them--and they offered another blood test tomorrow to check the hormones are going up, which is so good of them (not sure if they will charge but I do not really care too much). I am sure the next 8 weeks will be a bit stressful as I did not really expect to mc last time and now I worry this will happen again. I am thinking of continuing acupuncture to help me relax. 

Back to work for me! 

Lots of  

Vic


----------



## nevergiveup1

Sam, till we meet again   

Vitoria - what was the last bloods and what day did you draw on. I know exactly how you  feel, you just dont feel safe till 13 weeks is gone. I am PUPO     now that I did not expect! and I am a avid poas queen!! and I would be getting blood draws as often as I could to see the numbers are going up. It is just soooo stressfull!!!And your waits for each step are much worse that the 2ww as it goes on for 13 weeks from one step to the next!!     But you are PREGNANT!! YAY YAY YAY!!!!

Chandlerino - i agree with Vitoria!! and I think a change in clinic might be in order. It ios really hard when you have a negative clinic!! or person at the clinic. it can make you want to cry!!My clinic is sooooo positive, they make me smile. I love going there and all the staff are wonderful. I also LOVED all the staff at the argc, they were soooo positive and I felt at home in the clinic. It is so so important.


----------



## Vittoria

Hi nevergiveup--you are so right, it is hard not to worry even when it all went well. But the clinic was great--I called and explained and they scheduled another blood test for the day after (which was today). They fitted me in and did not charge me extra and the nurse was super-nice. She said my values on Friday last week were very healthy and high, and today they called to say that all looks normal and they are as to be expected (not sure I got this right but she may have said the HCG was 6000--could this be??). In any case it was such a relief to hear it. This is also telling me that I should really stop worrying too much--clearly the symptoms go up and down and I cannot stay there monitoring every little sign in my body!! 

I am going back for more acupuncture and I will try to work out some relaxation techniques and ways to tell myself that all will be fine this time. My partner is being a real sweetie since finding out--more than usual. What a treat!

Chandlerino--any positive news? How are you feeling, my dear? I tested on day 14 and day 16 (that was home test). 

Vic


----------



## Chandlerino

Def think we are going to change clinics - prob BCRM in Bristol so that we can use the same satelitte clinic.  Chris aren't you at that one, think I saw you on their thread? If you are I'd really value your opinion as their success rates are better than the clinic I have just cycled at.

Still bleeding although still not heavy flow - have stopped progesterone now so will expect Af in full force soon. Haven't bothered testing but if she doesn't show up in full force I might test in the morning.

Sorry for no personals xx


----------



## nevergiveup1

chandlerino, do a test anyway.       
A new plan equals new hope! I always feel better when I get a bfn when I start making plans for the next cycle.
Like you I also start at the meerest hint of a negative.
This is such a hard journey to go on.... I hope your new clinic gives you your dream!!


----------



## nevergiveup1

chanlerino other thing I noticed about your clinic is only 2 fertilising out of 7.
Not good! I believe fertilisation rates also say a lot about the clinic and embryologist.

I used to think .... in the good old days when I was naive that ferilisation was more the persons fault but look at my back ground.

I started IVF at 36 year old. This may not match my signature as i am trying to remember out of the top of my head. This makes me think. I find it very strage that my current clinic ALWAYS gets 100% fertilisation with me and also the embryos always grow at the best rate. as in on day 2 they have nearly always been all 4 cell and 6 cell or when a day 3 transfer, always all embryos above 8 cell and this time I grew one till day 4 and it was a beautiful morula.

If I had to go through below and say on the day 2 what was the cell count of each embryo, Only 20% were at the top end of cell counts for the number of days they were supposed to be at. So my clinic has surprized me with both fertilisation and theexcellent rate that my embryos grow compared to all the other clinics that I have been to. (and there have been a few)

This is just something to think about when looking for a new clinic. I dont know how one would quantify it. But it is worth some major thought when looking at clinics!!

My first cycle was 10 fertilised out of 11

second 11 out of 14

third 9 out of 11
forth 0 out of 1 natural cycle
fifth 5 out of 5
sixth 1 out of 10!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! and the clinic who had just moved facilities blamed me!!!
seventh  7 out of 9
8th cant remember but usually 80%
9th cycle 8 out of 11
10th cycle at my current clinic 100% AK was born, only collected 4 eggs tho and had been sooooo dissappointed before we got the bfn!!
11th at current clinic 6 eggs - 100%
12th at current clinic 2 eggs - 100%
13th at current clinic 5 eggs - 100%

How can my cu


----------



## nevergiveup1

Sorry, just read back. and remembered the 8th cycle was my first ICSI cycle, due to the previous clinic telling me I now had a problem with fertilisation and the it was like 60% fertilisation rate and the embryos werent doing well at all.

My current clinic always ICSI my eggs. at first I wasnt keen but now I just let my embryologist there decide as he is so brilliant to achieve what he always does with my embryos.

Reading back on my last post... on the 10th round was a bfp and my dd was born from my first round at my current clinic.

Anyway, dont know what happenned at the end of my last message!!


----------



## Chandlerino

Thanks NGU. Funnily enough I was saying to DH last night about the 3 that didnt fertilize maybe we need icsi because me eggs have hard shells - I read that happens when you get over 40? Seems weird doesn't it that DH has such a high sperm count and when the embryologist spoke to us after collection she said given that I have been pregnant 4 times she couldn't see that there would be a fertilisation issue so what happened?

My other question is that my Af is still not full flow and I've been expecting it to be horrendous due to the lining being thick. Stopped progesterone on tuesday when should I expect the flood gates to open?

Also OFU say you have to have 3 Afs before starting treatment again is this the same at every clinic. I think I'd like to try short protocol on a higher dose of stimms next time? I don't know tho as I'm a bit of a novice about these things?


----------



## chrisgib

Hi there,

Chandlerino - I'll PM you about BCRM - my views are mixed, but can only judge on my own experience.

On the ivf vs icsi thing though - BCRM told me they don't often do IVF these days as the success is so much higher with icsi. 

I've also asked about going on the short protocol but was talked out of it. I've read lots of success stories with it though.

Right - sorry to be so brief, in a bit of a rush. 

love and luck to you all,

Christine
xx


----------



## TheYankee

Wish I could be of more help to y'all but I'm so new to this.  Getting my body ready for my dummy ET and 3D SIS...drinking loads of water & trying to hold it now so that later in the afternoon it won't be so hard.  And brought pain killers so I can take them 1 hr before.  Of course on this day my teaching/meeting schedule is heaviest in the afternoon, but hopefully that will keep my mind off of things.


----------



## nevergiveup1

Chandlerino, you do not need to wait 3 cycles. You can cycle after your next period. so ivf cycle , period, period again and next ivf cycle. I have nearly always done a short protocol and insist on it. I dont want to down regulate at all. No clinic has ever insisted that I do a long protocol. I did do long very long time ago at argc in the beginning of my treatment.


My clinic also always do ICSI. I always did IVF till I got one fertilise out of 10 then the next cycle I did ICSI at the argc and I didnt think my embryos responded well to it at all and didnt ever want to do it again. Then my current clinic were insisting, I was like... no way, please half and half!! But now I just trust them as they have always done so so well with my embryos! They can do what they like. I think the skill of ICSI is definately in the embryologist!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I think there is a lot of things that we dont get to see, that could affect our success that has to do with embryologists and fertilisation and growth of embryos in the lab!! Because of my history I cannot ignore this , it is like a glaring red light!! 

For the hard shells you can have assisted hatching and when we did assisted hatching my embryos did very very well too. I ended up for only once ever having 3 hatching blasts at time of transfer, 2 put back and one frozen. That was the cycle I got a short lived one and only bfp. so I LORVE assisted hatching. I even got to see 2 lines on a preggy test!!

Pls pls do a test, you must do one am and pm!! I think your clinic are      But by day 13 if there is no line then usually u are toast as I think if it comes on day 14 then it could be a chemical BUT there are some who have done it!!. But you really need to test and check!!!! 

Hi Chrisgib, how are you??

Vitoria, I only read your reply today dont know why. 6000 sounds very good, strong baba in there. When is the scan?? i know it always feels like a lifetime away!!


----------



## Vittoria

Chandlerino--you are taking actions and planning for the next one, and that's good. You are not giving up (and you shouldn't). You may want to do a bit of comparative shopping at the HFEA website (http://www.hfea.gov.uk/) and look at statistics for your age bracket. Stats do not tell the whole story, especially when the numbers are not huge, but you can see if they are above or below the national average and how many people they treat. The embryologist is the most important person on the team and the more times they have done this, generally, the better they are at it.

My clinic decided on the flare protocol as my AMH was 8.4 and I was on the cusp of their cut-off line, and I have to say I was very pleased with it. It is shorter, gives you fewer side effects, and you get to the key part quicker, so you agonise less. But the bottom line is each of us is different and you have to trust your clinic. That's essential, I think.

We chose a clinic that was further away from where we live but had better results for 40+. They have a satellite clinic for scans in the town where we live and this made it easier as we had to go there only four times. But the trips (and the money) were all worth it.

Don't lose hope, but make sure you find a place that makes you feel that, no matter the result, they know they want a positive result as much as you do!

Take care, Vic 

PS. Nevergiveup1--first scan is 29/2. Trying not to think about this too much, but it is hard!!! I certainly feel more tired than usual--I am ready for bed at 9pm. Partner is super-nice and caring: he even does the dishes now! 

/links


----------



## Madasatruck

Vittoria, are you not on the GCRM thread? I told them all there of your BFP as I couldn't see your name anywhere, there's been another 2 since yours!! That's 3 in 3 weeks...one other over 40 

Did you do AH? I have requested it for next cycle....


----------



## seaforth

Hi Ladies,

Wow I wish I had found you last year when I started down this route....would have helped me through all those down times !!!

I am going in for ET tomorrow and have been told to think about AH (assisted hatching) Anyone have any thoughts as I am not sure what to do.

xx 

Reply
Quote


----------



## felicity0288

Hello
I was hoping that somebody could give me some advice on genetic embryo testing. If it has worked for them?
I would really appreciate any advice.

Thanks 
Felicity


----------



## nevergiveup1

Felicity, hello, I asked at ARGC about genetic testing and they said it really depends on numbers. If you get loads of embryos and cannot select which to go back on day5, then it could be beneficial. But most ladies dont get many extra good embryos as most clinics only freeze 10% of embryos. How many cycles have you done and did you freeze any would be the first question. ((unless of course you are testing fro something else?)

and being in our over 40 group, there are not many of us that ever get to freeze! So it might be better to save that money for the next round or for the pregnancy!!

Seaforth, welcome!! I loved my round with assisted hatching, my embryos did better than any other round. I prefer to do assisted hatching for this reason. How many rounds have you done before, have you had a failed round? Hope ET goes well!!

Vitoria- that seems sooooooooo far away!!! You must be going   

The yankee, how did the dummy ET go?

Today I am 6dp4dt and no symptoms at all!!!! I have been testing, always do and negative. Surromom has loads of symptoms and dont know if she has tested. I think she starts from today or tomorrow so I am bound to hear soon!! cannot wait for this week to be over!!


----------



## TheYankee

Hey NGU1 - whatcha doing testing so soon?  You want to drive yourself mad?  .  

As for the dummy - had to wait an extra HOUR from my appointment time.  Thought I'd burst!  But it went ok.  They did discover that I have to have a Dilapan inserted as the way wasn't smooth enough.  Oh well.  I start Primulot on Wed and sniffing on the 22nd...estimated ET is between 16 - 19 March!


----------



## TheYankee

Has anyone been on either Heparin or Prednisolone during their past treatments?  Any thoughts on them?


----------



## Chandlerino

Yankee - whats the primulot for? AF? I ask because its really weird but Mum had a stillbirth before me and she took primulot with me and my brother but I thought it was odd as when I googled it said no to take it if pregnant....... we were talking about it yesterday!


----------



## nevergiveup1

chanlerino, i always take primolut before a cycle since I cycled at crgh. It disolves any cycts and I think they use it for timing .

So you can get the right timing to start the cycle. I used to get loads of cysts, everytime I did a cycle there was a friendly cyst. Since I started taking primolut before I started stims, I have never had one since.

In fact when they told me at crgh that the primolut would dislove the cyst that had been there for 3 cycles running, I really didnt think it would, but it had gone by the time we started as they told me.

how you feeling? im still testing negative. I have no symptoms at all.


----------



## seaforth

Hi NGU1
Decided to have AH this morning 3 put back 544 hopefully will give us the best chance. 
This is our 3rd ICSI TX and this time I had intrilipid infusion on day 8 and taking claxine and prednisolone. 
Think we have everything covered !!! 

Theyankee - started prednisolone this cycle day 6 as part of immune treatment with claxine/cetrotide/menopur/gonalf....will let you know if it helps this time.

On previous ECSI cycles after ET have had BFN at the end of 2WW no explaination

3rd time lucky we hope !!!!


----------



## TheYankee

Thanks for the answer...I haven't had any immuno issues so it's interesting that I'm being given this stuff.  Best of luck to you seaforth!


----------



## Vittoria

Madasatruck--I posted on the GCRM early on but then I posted the good news in a couple of other threads and must have forgot that one!! How bad of me! I will check it out now, but so pleased to hear of another 2 positive, and one over 40 like me!   They are really good. I will have my scan there at the end of this months (it feels so far away!)...

I did not do AH as they said the shell did not look particularly hard, but I was guided by the embryologist. They often recommend it, and I was certainly open to the idea. I would feel free to ask their advice. The decision is yours, but you want to know if they have a strong opinion one way or another. I trusted them 100%.  

Good luck with your next ICSI! I will keep my fingers crossed!

Vic


----------



## seaforth

We have great confidence in the clinic we have been using so went with what they thought would give us the best chance....it's a lottery so leaving in the steady hands of the expert!!!

Congrats on BFP and I bet you can't wait til scan date.

Del
Xx


----------



## AmandaJC

Hi everyone...good luck to everyone waiting for your various news.
Feeling a bit fed up - after my AF arriving last month I've not had a hint of anything- no ovulation, nothing! My old cycles were 28 days and that's tomorrow!


----------



## nevergiveup1

amanda    

today is 12 days past egg collection. surromom has been testing positive since sunday, so she went in for hcg test today and I was hoping for it to be 50! But it was 75 so very happy with that. Next test is friday    

I am testing negative as always!!


----------



## chrisgib

Wow - NGU - congratulations on your Surromum BFP - that's fantastic news.  It's not too late for yours to turn too of course.  Fingers crossed it all goes smoothly for Surromum  - what figure would you be hoping for next week?

Amanda -   Hopefully it's just your body readjusting and your body will soon get back to normal.

Vittoria - Congratulations. Waiting for the scan is a killer - but hope all goes well for you. Your post got me thinking whether I can get my fee for AH back as they said my eggs were rubbish so had very little resistance - maybe they did it anyway -   . Another question for the follow up!

Chandlerino - how are you doing hun?   

As for me - most of the time I'm strangely fine, feel somewhat liberated from the treadmill of treatment. For now anyway - never say never!    Booked a couple of holidays so now need to focus on getting 'beach fit' -   .

Good luck to you all that are still cycling, and of course to those in the dreaded 2ww.

Christine
xx


----------



## Chandlerino

Hi Chris - decided against Bristol in the end - talked to some friends and read stuff on various forums - think we will stick with Oxford. At the moment we are hoping to cycle again but have to wait 6 weeks for a follow up - we'll try au naturale in the meantime.

Think the feeling of failure has hit me the last few days - have been getting really upset. Back to work tomorrow after 3 weeks off so that'll probably tip me over the edge!

love and   to all


----------



## TheYankee

Chanderino - hope that Oxford works for you!  Remember, you are not a failure.  A failure occurred, but YOU are never a failure!  

Chrisg - a beach holiday sounds fab!  I can't wait for the summer for mine (in the States)

NGU - yay about the surromum!!!  Woo hoo!

Vitt - another yay!  

I'm off to buy my meds in a bit and then start it all tomorrow.  The journey is beginning to feel real!


----------



## Chandlerino

Finally some good news - heard from Oxford today DH has first appointments for their sperm sharing programme [counsellor & cons] on Friday. They were supposed to sort this out for our 1st cycle but hey ho - hopefully he will pass the tests and in 6 mths we will get a refund of 2k towards cycle 2! It did take a ****ty email to the medical Director to get some action on this tho! Sometimes you just got to point out rubbish processes and if they are so short of donors then they need coordinate the programme properly 

hopefully we'll be able to start round 2 in April.


----------



## TheYankee

Chand - good on you for pushing this.  Hope it works out and you get your refund.


Just back from picking up my meds though they didn't get the Menipur or pregnyl so will have to get that from somewhere else.  The mightily expensive gonalF is taking up a large part of my fridge.  I just texted my DH about the cost of the prescriptions.  I think he had a heart attack on the other end.  I knew what to expect and I thought he did, but clearly not.  Poor guy.


----------



## Sweets_D

Hi Ladies,

Here's hoping that I now qualify to post in this thread properly (still getting to grips with the lingo)? Kick me off if I shouldn't be here 

My big box of meds arrived with me an hour ago & I have my drug run through tomorrow morning. It's then waiting for AF to arrive to start it all off (which could be anythime over the next 4 days)!!! Been desperate to open the box, but as i'm at work I've had to settle with putting in my car until I get home - apparently the temperature controlled bit that needs to go in the fridge will be ok until midnight. 

Just wondering how the hell I keep all of this a secret from everyone as now the little white lies of why i'm going to be off or disappearing early from work starts.  

So nervous now as this all suddenly seems so real - got all the "what if's" running through my mind. Wondering what on earth to expect... will I cope with taking the meds, will I do it properly, will DH cope with me taking them, what if I don't respond, what if I do respond, blah, blah, blah 

I'm trying to keep myself clam & my feet firmly on the ground where reality is, but I'm flipping up & down so much. My concentration is terrible, my mind is wandering all over the place. Am I ready for this... eeek?

Just need some friendly words of wisdom & encouragement, but basically I pooping myself    

Love to everyone  

Sweets


----------



## Sweets_D

I now know what drugs I've been sent:      

Suprecur Injection
Fostimon
Cyclogest pessaries
Ovitrelle
Burserlin

Just need to find out what I have to do with all these things now! Roll on tomorrow - it's seeming very real now


----------



## nevergiveup1

Welcome sweets!! Good luck for your appointment tomorrow!!


----------



## TheYankee

Welcome sweets!  I'll start injections after you as AF isn't due for 12days yet.  Best of luck!


----------



## seaforth

Hello sweet  

Just so you know I never thought I would be able to do the injections and keep up with all the medication. Didnt want to mucked it up!   Soon got the nak and you will to.
When I started tx I could not talk about it without crying but then it got to much to put a brave face on it so just had to tell them at work. Still cried all the time and was very depressed over Xmas but mood has lifted since I started this cycle  

It's been 4det (sorry about the abbrev) 4 days since ET! I wonder how the 3 little ones are doing ?!?!
Bloated from cyclogest and bruised belly cos of clexane   been told drinking milk, protein and dairy can help with the bloating which has helped today. Nothing to be done about bruising   won't be wearing my bikini anytime soon !

 BFP 24th Feb

Good luck

Del xx


----------



## TheYankee

Seaforth - ill be crossing everything possible for you on the 24th!


----------



## Sweets_D

Del, I've got everything crossed for you  

Yankee, it will soon be time for you to start too - my tummy is already doing butterflys 

Had my drug run through appointment yesterday... started out really bad at first. Nurse sat me down & said "so you are on the long treatment!". Panic set through me as I was told I was going to be on the short programme. I was then told that's what the doctor had written me up for so I must mistaken & instead of the process taking around 2 weeks, it was going to be at least 5! Explained that he had personally rang me to tell me that the short programme would be better for me & exactly the time scales he had told me. Nurse scratched her head, agreed there must be some mistake for me to know what I did, but the problem now was that I had the wrong meds & with AF being imminent I would have to go with what had been written up for me or wait for yet another month. By now I had lost all faith in the communication between doctor & nurses, started collected my things together & virtually said that we were pulling out, that we wanted a full refund & that we were off to find another clinic... guess by now it was very obvious to anyone listening that i was pre-menstural  

Anyway, director of the unit was ushered in, apologies made & assurances that I would be leaving there with all the right meds as she was personally taking charge of my case & that she would liase with everyone to ensure they were all singing from the same sheet. I was handed her business card with all her direct telephone numbers, including her home one & told me that if I have any concerns whatsoever, I was to call her anytime! She even escorted us down to pharmacy to collect the meds. I've got a feeling some butt kicking had gone on somewhere.   

So after the initial OMG it's all going wrong panic, I'm now feeling quite confident that there isn't likely to be any more issues.

So now i'm waiting the start of AF (i've never looked forward to it starting so much in my whole life), then we arrange base line scan & start the injections.

My drugs are now Fostimon, Cetrotide, Ovitrelle & Cyclogest.

Just could have done without all the upset yesterday, but thank goodness it now appears to have been sorted - and all this before we start the treatment  

Hope everyone else is having a good Saturday morning?

Sweets x


----------



## TheYankee

Jeez Sweets!  Glad they sorted it out nd that you were pushy about it...ridiculous.  I had a hockey match this morning, which was a draw (boo) and about to take a bath while I still can (love my baths). I start sniffing on Monday and just got my Menipur today so only one drug missing, but the clinic said they have an alternative if need be (I still have time anyway).  

Hope everyone has a relaxing weekend!


----------



## Sweets_D

AF arrive this morning as scheduled, base line scan booked for Wednesday... then it's go, go, go...  

Yankee, guessing we are on different protocols then or is it just different drugs? (still learning) - how's the "sniffing" going??

How's things Seaforth? Hope everyone's doing OK?

Sweets x


----------



## TheYankee

Hey Sweets - actually start on Weds (was jumping the gun) with sniffing.  I don't know anything about protocols...I guess I sniff until I get my period and then will have the scans and injections thing (probably in 1-1/2 weeks or so).


----------



## Chandlerino

good luck sweets and yankee with your cycles.

Clinic just rang to tell me I have to wait for 2 more AFs before I can start again! Looking at April if AF plays ball - but was really hoping that it would be 2 and not 3 and I could start earlier. I was 42 yesterday and its really making me panic so I am giving myself until the end of the year to get pregnant. If it doesn't happen by then it will be time to stop.


----------



## Sweets_D

Hey Chandlerino, happy birthday for yesterday - lots of hugs  

So sorry you've had the disappointment of not being able to try again as quickly as you would have liked, but please don't be so dispondent.

Take the next couple of months to be kind to yourself for what you've been through. If you can, do things for you simply because you're worth it. Lick those wounds, pick yourself back up & try again. April will be here quicker than you think.   

Sweets x


----------



## TheYankee

Happy 42nd...it was a good one for me, though 43 seems to be quite good overall too (I don't have a cut-off yet...).


----------



## seaforth

Firstly, a happy birthday to Chandlerino   

Hi Sweets you didn't need all that Argo...glad its all sorted...BIG   to all !!

Was all going swimmingly at the weekend until I checked when I usually start to get cramping and the signs of AF. With that on Sunday I start to get slight cramps and the wave of disappointment that things are not going to work again!!! No sleep last night thinking about it and getting upset ....what a night.
More confused and stressed today and I start jury service !!! 
Next couple of days are going to be the worst...wondering what every twinge, ache and emotion is going to come out of me next.....    
Am always hopeful and aware that others have AF symptoms and still get BFP   

BIG thanks to my DH who has been a rock...

Del xxx


----------



## Sweets_D

Loads of    and   for you - hang in there,     

Sweets x


----------



## Claralicious

Hello ladies  

Hello to Seaforth and Sweets   

Sorry been off the post for a while but just had a divine week in the sun - relaxing, sunbathing and reading - bliss!  But had to take my buserelin injections with me and started injecting on friday - I was a bit freaked out and shaking but luckily barely felt the (really quite long) needle going in.  I am feeling fine but maybe a little more sensitive than normal - a bit teary at strange things and I think I had a hot flush in the classroom today (either that or the heating got turned up!)

Anyway nice to be back on line with you all and let's hope this is a fabulous february followed by a marvellous march. amazing april etc....


----------



## pinkposey

Hi all.  I have been reading from afar, but haven't properly got involved in the forum until now...  

I did my IVF cycle this month started bleeding this morning, and then my pregnancy test (scheduled for today) was negative .  I had two eggs put back at two days and there were none frozen as they were not good quality enough.  I produced six eggs in total and five fertilized.  

Obviously I was and am gutted.  Anyway, we're going to give it another go, and I've been following all your message trails on here with your advice.  We live overseas (Africa - Congo) so trips to the UK are expensive and quite difficult to get time off to come here for, so I want to get far more involved and serious about this next time.  I am British but we work in Relief / Development.  I have no idea whether getting more involved and serious will help, but I've been reading suggestions from you through this, and I thought I would make some changes next time to give it a better go.  

First, I am considering changing clinics (currently I am at LFC), and have read your positive comments on ARGC and CRGH.  I think I'm going to call them up and see if I can go meet them.  Second, to try economize with buying the drugs myself (I read the suggestion of Healthcare at Home - are there any others?) and third investigating / taking some of Yankees vitamin suggestions (Conception - Wellwoman, B6, B12,  l-arginine, l-carnitine and acetyl cysteine, royal jelly, bee propilin).

Does anyone else have any comments on any of the above changes, or additional advice for things to improve chances please??  

Thank you!!!!  

Heather


----------



## TheYankee

Sending hugs Seaforth!

Clara - glad to hear that the injections aren't so bad.  I'm freaking out about them.

Pink - I'm really liking CRGH right now - feel like I'm getting very personalized service and that I have someone to talk to if I have questions.  They are certainly thorough!  I also am taking all of the suppliments you mentioned and they seemed to have helped bring up my AMH, FSH and follical count - we'll see how it helps with IVF!

I started sniffing today - and I'm hating it.  I have never done nasal sprays cause they skeeve me out and now I know why - dripping, taste in the bad of my throat...ick!  Glad it's only about a week or so of doing this!


----------



## Muddyslippers

Hello everyone.  
Its been ages since I've been on here.  History - 3 cancelled cycles (2 under response, 1 with 44 eggs so not allowed to HCG) and a pretty average one- 8 eggs, 2 embys transferred day 3 (only 2) and then a negative test.... so stopped all drugs and went on holiday.  Drank, had coffee etc... and then had a miscarriage...  Moral - Don't trust urine pregnancy tests... 

Injections.... Well, I'm just doing an amazing cycle where I regularly forgot to take my injections at 6.30 and sometimes took them at 10 at night.  All was OK however - very OK - 17 eggs.  In my previous cycles I had been worried, het up, felt guilty about being late etc, and didn't respond very well.  This cycle I had excellent nutrition (a consultation over the phone with Zita West Clinic sorted that out amazingly well - I feel better now than I have for 10 years - and its just vitamins and supplements, nothing expensive or weird). 

Anyway.  Back now and very very happy at Zita West (which started doing IVF last September).  I'm in the middle of a cycle - just heard that 12 eggs have fertilised, but now have some thinking to do about what to do.  I hear that blastocysts don't freeze as well as cleved embryos.  So if I leave them all to go to day 5 I'll only have what I choose to put back.  And how many should I put back.  These are nice problems to have but I'm in completely new territory - is there any wisdom out there?  Its so hard to tell from internet trawls.


----------



## Sweets_D

Hi ladies,

Had my base line scan this morning & all is good in there so tonight I start my stimming injections (Fostimon)    

Next scan booked for next Monday (day 8 of cycle, day 6 of drugs) & then again the following Friday... so everythings crossed to see if i do respond (got a terribly low AMH). There's nothing more I can do now as it's all in the hands of fate & luck. I'm drinking a glass of milk each day (ok i cheat & put Nesquick in it), taking a whole host of vitamins & supplements (i'm sure i can hear them rattling as i move), cut right down on drinks of tea, cut out the wine, started with the hot water bottle on my tummy last night & i'm having reflexology once a week.

Muddyslippers - sorry to hear about your miscarriage  . Nice to "meet" you though. Re your question about how many embryos to put back, i can't help you - i can only dare to hope i get to that dilema some day myself.

Yankee - yaaay you're on your way now you've started. Hope it gets easier for you  

Pinkposey - hello. Sorry about your negative. Hope you get the answers you're looking for about possibly changing clinics. 

Clara - how's the injecting going? Any more hot flushes?  

Seaforth - how are you 

Sorry if i've missed anyone - have a good evening everyone. Wish me luck for my first attempt at jabbing myself later - no doubt i will be back on here soon after complaining or worrying i've done it wrong.

Hugs to everyone     

Sweets x


----------



## mejulie40

Hi ladies, 

can i join your thread?
just started stims on 2nd ivf cycle, feeling positive but need some friends to help me along another crazy journey.

Lots of babydust to us all

julie x


----------



## Sweets_D

Hi there Mejulie & welcome  Lots of    to us all

Sweets x


----------



## mejulie40

Sweets - many thanks for the lovely welcome - best of luck with your injection tonight. just did mine & its given me a lovely bruise. finding them easier this time :-} what date is your ec? x


----------



## pinkposey

Hi all - I'm looking for information about doing an IVF cycle overseas.  I can't find any threads on FF with information on this - does anyone know where I might find advice on good clinics to go to??  Thanks!!!


----------



## Claralicious

Hello lovely ladies,

Pink posey - I did the whole hair analysis with Foresight conception - they check vitamin levels/toxic metals etc and then recommend supplements - I'm hoping that all the 20+ tablets I take a day will help??!! 

TheYankee - I reckon the jabs don't hurt (or bruise Mejulie - hello  ) because I've got a fine layer of subcutaneous fat   (got ofsted in today and tomorrow - no stress during ivf?? Yeah right!!) the sniffing sounds horrid! Good luck and keep thinking of "the bigger picture"!!

Muddy slippers - what a lovely dilemma - so pleased for you - you must be really chuffed! What is a cleved embryo by the way? ? Do Zita West worry about age? Do they treat you after 43? 

Sweets - good luck with the jabs - I really don't find it hard now but was terribly nervous about the first time. My hot flushes have also been accompanied by bouts of fury - you really do have to laugh - is this what I have waiting round the corner in the not too distant future!!!  

Keep strong, keep jabbing, keep sniffing, keep chucking the pills in and keep happy  

P.s. thank you for my first bubble whoever you are


----------



## Dawn C A

I am even older (just had my 50th Birthday) I have just finished my 7th Treatment in Madrid it did not work I am having Egg Donation doing it on my own this time, but I do have 2 frozen embies back in Madrid and I am going out again in May or my 8th treatment.  I started with 4 treatments with my own eggs did not work then 2 with an egg sharing programme (Did nor work but my egg sharer went on to have a baby) this was all with my husband, we are getting divorced now as he already has 2 daughters nearly 21 & 24 I have no children.  I have now got a new partner who is supporting me totally he also has a son of 17 who lives with his Mother in Germany (Not met him yet) This partner had a second child with his wife that was still born and that was the beginning of the end of their marriage.  I am now hoping and praying that my 8th treatment is a success but if not I have already decided I will go on and do some fostering.  Ladies do not give up keep going especially as you can see I am a lot older best of luck to everyone xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## seaforth

Really gutted AF arrived yesterday and BFN !!!

This week has been a nightmare so will be back on soon once I can get my head round where I go from here.

Thanks for all your encouragement and support it really has helped.

Good luck to all of you.

Del  
Xx


----------



## TheYankee

So sorry Seaforth! Hugs!

Welcome Dawn and best to you!

PinkPosie - there are a bunch of threads on FF about overseas IVF. http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=261.0 Serum is the one I hear about a lot.

Mejulie - welcome as well...hope you stop bruising!

I had a lovely effect of downregging - woke up at 1am and 4am with the hot sweats...oh, the things to look forward to when in menopause. Now I'm tired and have the busiest day of the week...I'm going to sound like an idiot in front of the 15 years olds (I'm subbing for the Health teacher today). Oh, well. Life continues.


----------



## Sweets_D

Seaforth, so so very sorry hun     

Hello Dawn - good luck with your next try  

Yankee - eeek about the flushes. Feel even worse for you that you have to deal with more than one 15 year old. Now that is torture. Best of luck   (by the way, all 15 year olds think we sound stupid so i wouldn't worry)

MeJulie - first injection went fine actually. No bruise as yet but I've had a headache since I woke up that just isn't shifting today. I assume it's just a normal headache as I suppose I can't be experiencing any side effects after just one dose. I am guessing my EC (if i get that far) will be week commencing 5th March  

How are you Muddyslippers, Clara & Pink? (really hope I haven't missed anyone off - sorry if I have)

Sweets x


----------



## Chandlerino

So sorry Seaforth  

I took my BFN quite well until today when I had a complete meltdown at work and thought my head would explode with the stress! I feel like a complete looney now  

2 people being welcomed back off maternity leave and a few other bumps tipped me over the edge!

Good luck to all those stimming or down regging xx


----------



## Sweets_D

Poor Chandlerino, that must have been so hard for you - do work know what you've been through?   

Seaforth - how are you feeling today?   

Yankee - how's the sniffing going? How are you feeling overall? Did you survive the teenagers?  

MeJulie - how are you doing? You managing the injections ok?   

Clara - how are you doing? Where are you upto now with your injections?   

Hello to Muddyslippers, Pinkposey & Dawn   

AFM - second injection last night... went ok although i do find it the actual drugs sting a little as they go in (the needle doesn't sting at all). A little irritable this morning for some reason 

Hope everyone has a good morning. Hugs all round     

Sweets x


----------



## TheYankee

Hi all.  I'm still not sleeping through the night, darn it, and tired, but I kinda hope that this is something I just have to get used to (as a baby won't let me sleep through the night).  I get to stop the Pimulot on Sunday then wait for AF to do the baseline scan and start injections...Sweets - I did survive the teens.  I was able to pull myself together and actually do a great job teaching about depression and suicide prevention (yup, an uplifting talk).  Luckily I do like teenagers and have a good relationship with quite a few of them.

Sweets - hope the injections continue to go reasonably smoothly

Chanderlino - I would have lost it too!

Best to everyone else!  Hope that your planning, drug taking, "injectioning", scanning, ECing and ETing all go well!


----------



## AmandaJC

Hi all

Welcome to all newcomers since my last post.

Hope everyone is doing ok in their various stages, I'm a bit behind with all the news.

Work has really taken over and left me with little time for anything else but I've just had a moment of horror! Peering in the mirror I can see a faint moustache line appearing!!!! Did anyone else get this whilst taking DHEA ? My doc is going to check out my testosterone levels but I'm wondering if I need to be taking something else? A friend has suggested using immac whilst laughin - cheek! I'm laughing at the moment but I don't want it to get too bad!! I've been on it for two and half months now. One and half months left to go.

I was doing all the foresight supplements but I kept forgetting to take them past the morning lot! Maybe I should go back onto them ? Or speak to them about the DHEA maybe? 

Xx


----------



## AmandaJC

So sorry it did not work for you this time seaforth    to you

Life is really a bummer - it's so unfair  

Xx


----------



## seaforth

Hello ladies,
I have been soooooooooooo up and down the last few days since AF arrived. Life has a habit of throwing a whole bucket load of crap at you when you really don't need it!  
Monday - had to change timings of meds due to jury service service starting. A stressful day being put on a case day 1!
Tuesday - KILLER MIGRAINE deep down knew AF was probably on its way. Sick for day 2 of JS not good!!!!
Wednesday - AF with a vengeance arrived. Had to go in and face JS. Soooo embarrassed, emotional and a wreck all day. Then had to find a vet at 9pm at night for friends cat. Ever had to call friends who are on day 3 of hols on safari to say cat only 50/50 chance!!! Such a late night had no time to think about me.
Thursday - decision day of JS....big responsibility. Tired from late night...guilty or not guilty!!! Oh and then the cat died....  
Friday - staying in bed....what else can possibly go wrong !!! 
Weekend DH and I had nice time to talk about what to do next.
Plan to keep trying ourselves for next few months. Book a fab holiday somewhere nice. Get on with our lives!!

Good luck to everyone 
I don't think it was meant to be for us !

Del
Xxx


----------



## TheYankee

Seaforth - sending huge hugs.  You've had a seriously rough one.  I do hope you take care of yourself!

Amanda - go for threading!    Actually as I've gotten older it seems as if my 'stach has gotten worse.  Hope you can figure it all out!

I'm awaiting AF with bated breath...come on baby, this is the first time I've really wanted you to come!


----------



## piesie

Hi ladies,

Can I join you please?  I've been posting on the first time thread but have stumbled on this one too 

I started d/r (buserelin) on 17th February and have been waiting for af to arrive.  Well, she arrived today with avengence so... my baseline scan is Thursday and I then start stimming on Gonal f.  Eeeeek! it all seems even more real now.  I'm having tx at Spire Harpenden and then EC and ET will be at the London Fertility Centre.  Is anyone else at Spire or LFC?


----------



## TheYankee

Hi Piesie...I'm probably a day or so behind you as I'm waiting for AF to arrive (hoping for today or tomorrow).  Welcome!  I'm at CRGH.  (I'm also on the first timers thread, so...)


----------



## Claralicious

Hello The Yankie and Piesie  - I think we're more or less doing this at the same time.  On Friday I will have been injecting buserelin for two weeks and will have a scan.  Gosh it's a strange time isn't it? So many emotions! Good luck to us all


----------



## piesie

Thanks Yankee and Clara!

It is a strange time indeed.  Since I started the Buserelin, my arms, shoulders and neck are all aching, they feel like lead   I've also had a muzzy head for  a few days but today it's worse... don't know if af is making is worse or not?

I'm trying to keep positive though.  One minute I'm thinking this will work as there's no reason why it won't but then I think if there's no reason why it won't work, why hasn't it worked naturally IYKWIM?  We're 'unexplained' but think it's probably our ages - I'm 41 and DH is 44.  We met 7 years ago and married in February 2009 and have been ttc ever since.  Before we got married we were like 'if it happens, it happens' but all of a sudden at Christmas we thought if we want little 'uns we're going to have to take action because it's obviously not going to happen naturally.

I know it all depends on how we react to these injections but I'm now wondering when EC will be.  My fertility nurse originally said between 8th and 15th March.  When I spoke to her yesterday she said I was being 'Mrs Average' on timings at the moment so maybe it will be the end of next week.  Wouldn't it be great to get a BFP on or around Mother's Day?!

Sorry for the waffle... I've got so many random thoughts going round in my head at the moment!  

    to everyone! x


----------



## Claralicious

Hi Piesie,

I just checked and I started on buserelin on the 17th feb as well!  I've been having ht flushes at night - flinging the covers off - a la hot summer! Muzzy head too.  Yes it's all a bit strange this process isn't it?

Yes imagine a BFP on mother's day - not thought of that! Anyway must scoot   x


----------



## Sweets_D

Hi ladies & a new hello to Piesie, 

Jeez Seaforth, you really had a terrible week to contend with   I hope you've given some more thought to booking a holiday. You certainly deserve one after all you've been through 

Claralicious, Yankee & Piesie - seems your meds give you different side effects than mine. Tonight will be my 7th injection of Fostimon and the side effect from that is an uncomfortable bloating from around mid afternoon. Had another scan yesterday & the good news is that I am responding to the injections & my follicles are growing (the doctor wasn't sure if I would respond). Can't remember how many, but I think they said I had 5 on side & 2 on the other. One is 11.5 mm & the next biggest is 10.5 mm so they seem optimistic that I will reach their desired 17-18mm. I've got to start my next injection tomorrow morning of Cetrotide (& continue with the evening Fostimon) & then they will re-scan this Friday. Fingers crossed I will have reached the optimum size, then it will be a probable EC next Monday  

Bouncing backwards & forwards between being optimistic back to pessimistic. Under an awful lot of stress at work at the moment which isn't helping a great deal - and i've also had to tell a whole host of white lies of why I may have to have next week off (not knowing _if_ nevermind _when_ i might be having EC makes it difficult). Needed the opportunity to be able to cancel the week off I don't respond enough & we get advised to cancel treatment, to hedging my bets in case treatment continues. 

Sorry for just coming on here to moan ladies  

Please lady luck, shine on us all      

Sweets x


----------



## Muddyslippers

Hello everyone. 

Sorry I've been offline, I was staying at a house who where changing phone lines in London so were cut off for a while. 

DHEA - there is mention of extra hair growth on an internet page I read - and rather alarmingly they say it doesn't go down when you stop DHEA!  However, that was for "long term" taking of DHEA  (what does long term mean?) I was really worried about that, but it didn't seem to affect me too badly.  I was on it for 4 months which is what they did in the Isreli trials which had such good results.  

Someone asked about ZW clinic seeing over 43s - I don't know.  George (who used to be at Nottingham Care) has had the most amazing rates at our age - 60% - but every time he mentions is he says "but that surely must go down, its only a few people".  I just think his drug regimen is great - tailored to the body - it changes through the cycle very often so you have to be with it - I got it wrong a couple of times and still produced 17 eggs 10 of which went to day 3.  Ah, I had also done DHEA - if I need to do a next time I'll ask about melatonin (is that it?) too. 

In the end I didn't neet to make a choice about embryos... the embryologist came in and said to the consultant - "we're putting back three today"  (Both men).  It was the right and in fact only decision because on day 5 none had reached true blastocyst - 2 were almost blastocysts and one was a morula and the rest were behind.    So they put 3 back - I'm not sure what quality they were (so many things one forgets to ask when lying with ones legs up... )

On day 3 I had 2 8 cells embies of grade 3 (out of four where four is best).  They said that was OK.  I suppose those are the ones which went on to divide well but who knows what happens in that petri dish!  

They called me the next day to tell me how the other embies had fared - not great 2 had reached blastocyst but the quality wasn't good enough to freeze.  So out of 17 eggs I only have 3 that were Ok to put back - all of which were "behind" in development possibly.  So difficult to tell - some internet sites say blastocyst is reached at day 4-5, some at 5-6... 

Anyway, I was gutted I had nothing to put back after such a promising cycle where I'd done everything I could in terms of nutrition, avoiding alcolhol, caffine and aspartme for months and was generally feeling more healthy than ever....  Very discouraged by the health of my eggs.. 

And yet I need to feel positive for the three little embies in my tummy.... worried about feeling negative... trying to talk to them.  

Who was it that mentioned the sweats?  I'm still doing that. waking up now only twice a night - was 4-5 times - needing to pee and yet really dry.  I was going to call the clinic today to see if that is normal at this stage.  I was worrying that after 5 cycles of drugs I may have given myself diabetes!  Dunno if there is a link, but that symptom is the same - and the size of my tummy!

This 2 week wait is going to be difficult for me.  If this doesn't work I really need to consider whether I have any good eggs left... I'm not sure how many need to be tried to come to that conclusion?  And also trying to stay positive for the current embies... eek. 

Best wishes to everyone 

ali


----------



## TheYankee

Hey Muddy - hope that the three will be the ones that give you that BFP!  Will be crossing my fingers for you.  It's scary to think that our bodies are no longer producing viable eggs...but hoping that you won't have to worry about it.

Sweets - we're not in the stimming phase yet...we're all down regging (they have injections and I'm sniffing).  Last night I woke up a bunch of times...totally out of it today.  What I wouldn't give for caffeine right now!  Glad to hear that the stimming meds are working and hope you get a whole lot of lovely embies at EC.

Piesie - we were like you.  We got married in '07, figured it'd happen or not, then got to the autumn of last year and decided it was worth investing some money in trying to 'force the issue'.  If it doesn't work, we'll be sad, but we've both realised that we do love our lives together and can go forward w/o a little one.  We just hope we don't have to.  (I'll buy a bunch of dogs instead if need be...little furbabies).

Clara - usually my DH is the furnace, but I'm definitely outpacing him now...like you I've been flinging the covers off.  I definitely have to change the sheets way more often now!

Still waiting for AF.  If it was a normal cycle, it would have come on Tuesday...and my body is rarely late and more often early, so this is slightly annoying.  I have the same cramps and feelings I get right before AF arrives, but it just hasn't yet.  If it doesn't come today, then I'd really like it to come on Friday so I can get my scan on Monday.  I have to check and see if I can call in on weekends to make appoinments in case it comes on Sat or Sun.


----------



## TheYankee

Happy to report that AF has appeared!


----------



## piesie

Yay Yankee!  It's a good feeling when she arrives isn't it IYKWIM!!!   I was two days late - usually as regular as clockwork but when I wanted her she was late!  I'm going for my scan tomorrow and then start stimming   I'll try and get an idea of EC date but I guess it depends on how I respond to the Gonal f?

How many embies are you all hoping to have at ET?  The consultant suggested 3 due to my age, I'm 41.  Apparently my face was a picture... I know she said it because we'd have a greater chance of 1 out of 3 sticking but now all I have in the back of my mind is what happens if all 3 stick!!!  DH doesn't want us to do anything that puts me at risk, bless him, so I really don't know how many we're going to go for... if we're lucky enough to get more than one good embie.

Sorry, I'm waffling  ... I'll be off to do my jab now  x


----------



## mejulie40

Hi Ladies,

I had night sweats & h'aches with down reg both cycles not very nice, drinking lots of water does help. 

Had my 2nd scan today, have 5 good sized follies on right but no response from left side but i shouldnt be surprised as had many ops on that one!
doc said she is pleased as responding better this cycle but i'm gutted the left side is empty :'-{ pray i get to continue for ec next mon.

luv, hugs & babydust to us all xxxx


----------



## Teoroy

Hello ladies, is any of you undergoing a natural cycle IVF?thank you


----------



## TheYankee

Hi piesie - at 43, I'll do 3 if offered.  I figure this MIT be the only chance I'll have for children, so if I end up with multiples then so be it.  I have a fab friend with twins so I know who to chat with if I'm scared about it.

Mejulie - hope those five keep growing! Go embies go!

Teoroy - I think we're all on drugs here

I'm off to bed in a bit...sleepy!


----------



## AmandaJC

Hi ladies

Good luck to everyone on their various drugs

How are you doing muddy with your 2ww ? Went a bit eek when i read your post on facial hair - I was hoping it would disappear when I stop taking DHEA as have another month and half to go. AF def hasn't arrived so god knows what's going on with my body! Although am seeing Renzo Molinari in London who is releasing a lot of tension around my uterus so he could have messed up my body cycles too!! 

Jokingly to test the waters proposed to my partner in a card and when asked him for an answer got no reply! Even though kinda knew what would happen feel a bit deflated!! 

Amanda x


----------



## Sweets_D

piesie said:


> How many embies are you all hoping to have at ET? The consultant suggested 3 due to my age, I'm 41. Apparently my face was a picture... I know she said it because we'd have a greater chance of 1 out of 3 sticking but now all I have in the back of my mind is what happens if all 3 stick!!! DH doesn't want us to do anything that puts me at risk, bless him, so I really don't know how many we're going to go for... if we're lucky enough to get more than one good embie.


Eeeeek this is a question that has been burning in the back of my mind,but i've far too scared to ask.

1) my consultant was quite negative about whether i would respond all that well, so to dare think I might have to consider this is something I didn't want to tempt fate with (if that makes sense?).

2) i've naturally had identical twins before...

So i'm caught in a huge dilema _if_ any eggs are collected from me & _if_ they fertilise, how many should I go for?

Common sense, says go for one, but that reduces my chances. If I have 2 or 3 put back, there is the possibilty one or more could split 

Having multiples carries huge risks for the babies & for the mother - and having been through what i've been through previously with my twins, I am terrified of risking having twins (or more) again.

On the other hand, there is a tiny part of me that would love to have twins again - possibly for the wrong reasons, but probably just to prove to myself that I could do it.

I've probably not made any sense at all here have I?

Having a hormonal/very emotional day today in case you hadn't guessed


----------



## TheYankee

Gosh Sweets - that would be a dilemma!

Awww...Amanda...boys can be stupid sometimes!  Don't take it too much to heart.  As my DH said, he would have hated it if I had proposed, even though he took his G_D D_ _ M time doing it!  I told him that he is an example of boys being stupid.

So my baseline scan and insertion of the dilapan is tomorrow - which means I start stimming soon!  Yay and ahhhhhhh! (we need a buring your face in the sand smiley).

Hope everyone else's journey is going well!!!


----------



## Sweets_D

AmandaJC said:


> AF def hasn't arrived so god knows what's going on with my body! Although am seeing Renzo Molinari in London who is releasing a lot of tension around my uterus so he could have messed up my body cycles too!


Hey Amanda, this has just reminded me of something my reflexologist said a couple of weeks ago... she was explaining where on my feet related to my uterus & ovaries & how she was manipulating those areas, as well as the pituary gland area to help release my hormones. She then said that on a couple of occasions she had women to see her who had never had a period - she reckons that any clinical reflexologist will normally get periods to start within 28 days of their last session.

Don't know if this helps at all

Sweets x


----------



## seaforth

Hello ladies,

TheYankee / Piesie - like you DH and I TTC naturally for a couple of years after we got married then when that didn't work we thought we would need to try getting help. Been able to have 3 goes of IVF but now wondering whether to carry on anymore. We have put all our emotions into trying to start a family and it gets to a point when you have to decide if you want to carry on down that path.
I will be 43 this year and my eggs have not been at the best stage when it comes to ET. We have talked about a egg donor but can't see me being able to handle that so we are going to try naturally for a few months and book a holiday. 
TheYankee/Claralicious - Good luck with stimming. 
We went for 3 eggs to be put back to give us the best chance....was a worry if we had multiple preg but us girls can handle it...bring it on !! If it is meant to be then give yourself the best chance cos you have been through a lot to get to that stage.
Sweets - hope scan ok today and all goes well for EC on Monday. It's a real emotional roller coaster and trying to keep work in the dark is hard...if you are off next week at least you can forget work and relax. 
Muddy slippers - your not alone I talked to my embies!  
Mejulie40 - my right ovary responded alot more than the left but I got 15 eggs last time so I was not overly worried as its the quality of them that counts...fingers crossed when it comes to EC.
AmandaJC - I hope your partner has apologised for not giving you an answer after leaving you hanging like that!!! They really have the knack of being insensitive sometimes  

Good luck and lots of baby dust to you all.
Del xxxx


----------



## Sweets_D

Hi ladies 

Just had another scan this morning & it's quite positive. 

My linning is at 14mm & i've got 4 follicles in one ovary & 5 in the other (1 x 19.5mm, 1 x 18.5mm, 4 x 14.5 mm, 1 x 14mm & 2 x 10mm's. DH said he waved at them all 

Egg collection is now scheduled for Wednesday 7th. Because of my twin history, they will try to go to Blasto-something-or-other so depending how (_if_) they fertilise, ET will either be the Friday, Saturday or Monday... can anyone else fill me in or point me in the right direction of where to find out about embryo grading & stages?

Hope Friday is turning out to be a good day for everyone else.

Love, Sweets x


----------



## mejulie40

Hi ladies,

just had my final scan & all go for ec mon plus left one finally shown up with 2 follies :-} pray they get lots of eggs from them 
I had 3 embies trans last cycle & stressed way too much about having triplets or more!! but i will def put 3 back again if good grades. you just have to give it the best chance.

Sweets - have you had your scan yet? pray you join me for ec mon xxxx

Hello everyone else xxxx

luv, hugs & babydust to us all 

julie xxxx


----------



## TheYankee

Wish I was having your Friday Sweets!  That's great news.  Unfortunately my lining was too thick to do the dilapan and start stimming so I have to go back on Monday and do it all over again...and I have to start sniffing again as well until Monday afternoon.  So crossing my fingers that this all works out and that I don't have to repeat a cycle.

Totally get you seaforth...neither DH nor I really want to do donor anything - we do love our lives, so if this doesn't work out, then we'll love our furbabies and have money to go on good holidays.  Sending hugs!

Good news mejulie!


----------



## Sweets_D

Morning ladies 

MeJulie - brilliant news. Everything crossed for your EC on Monday. My egg collection will be on Wednesday.   you get lots of lovely eggies

Yankee - sorry lining wasn't playing ball yesterday & that your back to sniffing  ... hope by Monday's scan it's sorted itself out.

Amanda, Muddyslippers, Piesie, Claralicious - how are you all doing Seaforth, have you booked a holiday yet?



TheYankee said:


> I think we're all on drugs here


 - this made me giggle 

Love, hugs & lots of    to everyone 

Sweets x


----------



## Claralicious

Morning lovely ladies  ,

Good luck to Sweets and Mejulie - may your eggs be perfectly formed and many!! Even got my eyes crossed for you  

Sorry Yankee - you must be a bit peed off - I'm sure You'll getaway better result on Monday 

Sea forth - yes the disappointments can be hard to take - a lovely break is always good - nice to have a good DH to support you. 

Hello to Piesie and AmandaJC  

AFM I went to the clinic yesterday and my lining is nice and thin - 3mm and my ovaries are now "quiet" - all of which is apparently good and I start on the Gonal F today and continue with the buserelin - two injections a day - oh good! My hot flushes continue and my DP is not getting a full night's sleep as I keep stripping, flinging off all my clothes, doing the reverse, duvet on, duvet off - I even slept upside down last night  .  The nurse said it should stop in three days...... 

The nurse said ET could possibly happen within 2 weeks - feel slightly freaked out, excited, nervous etc 

Big love to you all - thank you for all your support from the bottom of my heart xxxxxxx


----------



## stelpo

Hi ladies

Been reading all your posts with interest and i have a question - are all your clinics willing to transfer 3 embies ( if you have them!) if you want? I am in the midst of an ICSI cycle and they have said they will only transfer one, at a push two. I was really disappointed with this as I know the HFEA regs allow 3. Just interested what other clinics are doing as routine before I argue my case! This is my one and only attempt so obviously we want to throw everything at it. I'm 41, getting closer to 42....

Any info much appreciated

S x


----------



## Madasatruck

Stelpo, my clinic GCRM in Glasgow willing to transfer 3. This is my 2nd ICSI, 1st attempt, clinic in Aberdeen would have transferred 3 but persuaded me to settle for 2 on the day as those 2 looked top quality and they feared multiples...got BFN!!!


----------



## seaforth

Mejulie and sweets - everything crossed for your EC next week...here's hoping for loads of great eggs  

Theyankee - hope you get the result you want on Monday.

Claraliciius - Wow what a night you had...lol !! Feels like we are human pin cushions.

Stelpo - welcome. I have had TX at Newlife clinic and had ICSI 3 times and had the option to have up to 3 eggs no problem. There once over 40 they will put 3 eggs back to give better chance. 

No holiday booked yet but getting some ideas together and hope to book something soon !!

Have a good week ladies. 

Del
Xxx


----------



## AmandaJC

Good afternoon Ladies

Hope you are all enjoying your weekend  
I'm currently getting quietly sozzled on cider whilst watching the rugby   
Having a defiant time with food...already munched through a box of maltesers and a slice or two of real bread....neither of which have passed my lips for at least a year!! Oh what we do to achieve our dreams!) 

Good luck to Mejulie and Sweets on your EC tomorrow and wednesday...fingers crossed for you both xx

Seaforth - jealous of your holiday plans...It usually takes me half a year to persuade my DP to take a holiday and then he gives me about 1 weeks notice!! Hope you go somewhere very very nice and when you get there send some relaxation back this way!!   Lol

Claralicious - I remember those hot flushes well when I was taking Clomid - not sure I'm looking forward to that again! The end product will be very worth it though   xx

Sweets - Thanks for the info on reflexology. I've tried that a few times, but I'm going to give it another go now. I feel that this guy Renzo is making a difference too. 

Yankee - sending you big hugs    Hope you get the answer you are looking for on monday xx

Hi Piesie, mudddyslippers, stelpo and anyone I've missed. 

AFM - So apart from getting currently sozzled, I'm still taking my DHEA - getting a few more hairs above my top lip (lovely look!!), my Ferritin levels have dropped again - so back on the ferrous sulphate, seeing Renzo, have cleared some of the stuff that was stressing me at work, doing more yoga, am going to go back to my foresight supplements and will probably take some more, will have some reflexoology and am going to try hypno-pregnancy or something like that! (one of my patients says its great for relaxation - i need some of that!) and then persuade my partner to holiday in cornwall for my 45th in April. May is when I intend to start IVF / ICSI

Baby dust, hugs and lovve to everyone.
I''m so glad we can support each other through this site  

lots love
Axx


----------



## AmandaJC

Just found lots more icons so thought i'd send you all some 

    

Lots love 

xx


----------



## TheYankee

Hi all.  Bad news on my part.  My lining didn't this out, so I have to go back on Primulot for 20 days and will start up sniffing again in 16.  No go on this cycle.  If it doesn't work on the next, then Inwill have to have a D & C to get rid of the endometrial lining.  Really hoping my frickin ovaries get quiet this month.  I'm really upset, cause every day longer is another day older.  And now. My best due date would be after my 44th birthday....which just freaks me out a bit (why one month does this I don't know).  Anyway, I might take a breather from FF for a bit and come back when I'm closer to potentially going to start stimming.  Thanks for all your support!


----------



## mejulie40

Just a quick update from me.
we got 5 eggs  just have to pray at least 3 fertilise to put back on thurs. will let you know tomo. xx


----------



## AmandaJC

Oh Yankee I'm sorry to hear your news - sending you big hugs  .
Remember age is just a number - its how you feel inside. Take care xxx


----------



## AmandaJC

Congrats mejulie...praying that they all fertilise for you   
Good luck for Thursday
Axx


----------



## Claralicious

So sorry TheYankee - just hope it all goes well for next time  

Congratulations Mejulie - you must be over the moon  

AmandaJC - how's your head??  

AFM had horrendous headache all day - can only guess it's all the drugs (man)!!!!!
Xx


----------



## Sweets_D

MeJulie, what brilliant news - I am made up for you   Lots of love,   & luck that they all get jiggie tonight & you get some lovely embryo's for Thursday    Will you find out tomorrow how they've done overnight? xx

Claralicious, I really hope your head is feeling much better by now xx

Amanda, hope you enjoyed the cider. Bet it went straight to your head after so long away from booze xx 

Yankee, so very sorry to hear that it wasn't the news you wanted today... perhaps the previous month hasn't been a waste - maybe your body just needed that extra little bit to kick it into action & next month you will be well on your way?    Have you tried or thought about reflexology at all? I was very pessimistic at first, but after a few sessions she honestly believes she was getting better reactions from me (and I definitely felt more sensitive to her touch). I found mine on the Association of Reflexologists, then contacted her directly to find out if she had experience with fertility/IVF issues. Please don't be too disheartened    xx

AFM, had my last Fostimon last night & my last Cetrotide this morning - got to do my trigger shot of Ovitrelle at 10pm tonight. So bloomin worried that I might screw it up. I'm feeling like a pin cushion now, hehe. Has anyone else had "boob" issues? Mine suddenly seem huge (DH isn't complaining, the perv ) & are very, very tender. One poor nipp inparticular feels like it's permanently hard. Worried I'm going to end up with joggers nipple (ironic as jogging is alien to me)- sorry for tmi   

Hello to Stelpo, Seaforth, Muddyslippers, Piesie, Madasatruck & anyone I may have missed - hope you're all doing ok today? xx

With love, Sweets xxx


----------



## piesie

Evening ladies,

Yankee - sorry it hasn't worked out for you this time but   for next time.

Congratulations Mejulie - fingers crossed you get the three you want   Are you having 3 put back if you get them?

AFM, I'm on day 5 of stimms (Gonal f) and have another scan on Thursday to see how I'm doing.  I also had a blood test this morning and the fertility nurse is quite happy with how I'm going so we're hoping to see some follies on Thursday.  I may have to go back for another scan on Saturday or, if not, Monday with EC next week sometime.  Not got a date yet but hope to know by the end of the week.

I'm drinking at least 2 litres of water a day and a litre of milk.  I've also started chomping through a big bag of brazil nuts!  I'm getting the odd shooting pain which I assume (or am hoping!) is a good sign something's happening down there!  I've also gone back to wearing my 'fat' trousers (kept them when I lost weight last year!) as my normal work ones are a bit tight round my bloated tummy!

Does anyone know if sparkling water is OK to drink?  I assume so but had a major freak out earlier about it!   I know we're not supposed to be having fizzy drinks because of the sugars etc but I'm not sure about fizzy water now


----------



## stelpo

well..... second scan today and all looking good - 7 follicles growing nicely, so I'm quite pleased with that. Looking at EC prob next Mon - I can't believe how quick this has all been, sooooo glad i'm on short protocol! Minor hiccup at clinic today when it became clear I wasn't who the sonographer thought I was, she had the wrong persons notes out which was a bit worrying - I now know quite a lot about the other persons cycle which isn't ideal to say the least.
Thank you for all your replies re transferring 3 embies, especially Madasatruck, as I am also at Aberdeen - v interesting and will def push for it now, surely its our decision??

Yankee, so sorry you're out for a bit, positive thoughts to everyone else still on the hamster wheel 

S x


----------



## Mish3434

Piesie, sparkling water is fine to drink, no sugar in there xx


----------



## yazz

Hi ladies I can now be officially here was 40 last week and Im having baseline line scan in the morning, ec scheduled for wk commencing 19th march if all goes well, hope you don't mind me gate crashing you all
Lots of luck to everyone 


Yazz x


----------



## Madasatruck

Stelpo....scan results good  nice one! What a mix up re patients! I couldn't really fault Aberdeen but as we are self funding and on our last attempt we opted for GCRM due to success rates over 40's.  Altho A'deen have you on short protocol which is what GCRM have me on now but A'deen did long with me? Wondering if outcome would have been different had they gone for SP.  Fingers xd for you tho   and go with your instinct re transfer. As I said they thought my 2 were very good and the 3rd ok ish so I agreed 2, they did say I would have final call on it though so they won;t pressure you in any way.

Good luck mejulie.......  for 100% fertilisation..

Sweets...joggers nipple    made me laugh, imagine jogging at this time? Ovaries swollen, boobs bursting..no thanks!

Yankee.... My cycle was cancelled last month and nearly this month when I bled on day 18 so I know how hung up you can get on what is only 4 weeks delay.....but better that everything is 100% ready for getting your BFP.

Hi Yazz....good luck with scan in the morning.x


----------



## AmandaJC

Hi Claralicious....hope your head is feeling better now. I didn't have a headached this morning but i've been feeling zonked all day!! Can you take probiotics to help with the drugs?

Sweets.... the cider was delicious   but i'm back to being a good girl again now!! Hope your trigger shot went ok ? I don't understand all these terms / drugs / protocol that you are all on. Another 2 months and I'll be joining you all....

nite nite all you lovely ladies
xx


----------



## mejulie40

Clinic just called  "All 5 eggs " Fertilised whoooo hooooo! 
me so happy    
et booked for thurs pm, not sure if we will put back 2 or 3 as my clinic will only freeze 3 grade 1 embies. just soooo pleased we are at this stage.

luv to u all xxx


----------



## AmandaJC

Congrats Mejulie thats brilliant news   You must be very chuffed!   xx


----------



## yazz

Thanks madasatruck, scan went well lining 2.7 ovaries nice and quiet start injecting tomorrow morning, 
Sorry I don't know the rest of you ladies yet but 


Mejulie congrats that's great news   


Yazz x


----------



## Claralicious

Really pleased for you Mad   really great news.

Amanda - good luck for the two month wait - so exciting. All the possibilities ahead  

Hi Yazz - good luck with the jabs - you feel like a pin cushion after a while don't you?  

Stelpo - congrats on the 7 - you must be made up  

Sweets how did the ovitrelle go? What happens now? How are your nipples? (if I'm not being over familiar   hee hee)

AFM still getting hot flushes, still sobbing over complete nonsense and getting so excited about what could happen and then bracing myself if it doesn't - so many emotions!! Also skin is super blotchy, belly is HUGE and my asthma seems bad??  Becoming a dab hand at injecting though   

Night all x


----------



## Sweets_D

Good morning - hope everyone's ok?

Claralicious, how much longer have you got left with the injecting? I've not had the hot flushes, but totally get you about the emotions being all over the place. What's your clinic said about your asthma feeling worse? Might be because your tummy is bloated?

Yazz, hello & welcome  Best of luck with the injecting... you'll soon get into a routine with it. 

MeJulie, well done - that is fantastic news. I bet you're made up. So excited for you & your ET tomorrow  

Stelpo, good news on the 7.   They'll keep growing nicely now 

Piesie, how's it all going? 

Madasatruck, what stage are you up to? 

AFM, trigger shot on Monday went fine. Leaving here soon as we've got to get to the clinic for 9, with EC scheduled in at 10. To say i'm nervous is an understatement. Fingers crossed though we'll get some eggs.



Claralicious said:


> How are your nipples? (if I'm not being over familiar  hee hee)


 Lol, you could hang coats off them  

Hope I haven't missed anyone off - sorry if I have. Will let you know later if we get any eggs 

Have a good morning everyone!

Lots of love, Sweets x


----------



## nevergiveup1

Hi Ladies,

Just wanted to pop in and say hello and wish everyone cycling lots and lots of luck.
I was here everyday when I was cycling and everyone was such great support.

I had a scan today 6w6d and we have two beautiful heartbeats!!

Taking one day at a time and hoping they stay for the long haul.

I wanted to let you know that even at nearly 41 - I am 41 in 3 weeks, we can still have some life in our old eggs!
At the start of the cycle my fsh was 14.68 or 14 . something high. Very close to 15. So to have 2 heartbeats is very unexpected!

Very excited and wish you all the best on your cycles!!


----------



## Sweets_D

Hi ladies,

Quick update, EC all done with now - we got 6 eggs!!!     

   they all get jiggy now 

Nevergiveup, thanks for sharing such fantastic news - many congratulations   

Off to bed as I am totally zonked - catch you all later

Lots of love, Sweets xxx


----------



## julesbfd

Evening
First time of posting on this thread, have only been on the Leeds one.

I turned 40 on New Years Eve and am having my IVF treatment as a single lady.  My ex partner is my donor.
I have a number of things wrong with me, eptopic, PCOS, endrometriosis, had both fallopian tibes and I'm sure there is more.

I had my prostap injection a couple of weeks ago and have been waiting for some fluid in my uterus to go.  Had another scan today, still some fluid but decision to let me go ahead, phew, first injection tomorrow, am quite nervous about it, do I do top of my leg or my stomach, decisions decisions.

I will be taking 225 menopur, is this a very low dose, I know they said due to the things I have wrong, my dose would be lower than they would like to give me due to my age but just hoping it's not much lower than others.

Give it a week and hopefully I will have the hang of my injections.

I have to go for a scan next Thursday, how long do you normally do stimming for, trying to have some days at work when I can either have a couple of days off or lighter days in my diary.

I feel I am very green to all this, so many of you appear to know so much.  Is there anything I should or shouldn't be doing?

Thanks
Jules


----------



## Claralicious

Good evening all  ,

Hello Jules - good luck with the jabbing - I recommend pinching quite hard (mind you I have a lot to pinch!) and it doesn't seem to hurt at all   - I've only ever done my belly as I feel that my leg could be more tender?? I found it really doesn't hurt - although I am a bit bruised!

Sweets - SOOOO pleased for you   you must be sooooo happy - congratulations - when's the ET?? Let us know how it all goes.  Did the EC hurt? What did they give you? Details please  !!

Nevergiveup - OH MY GOODNESS!! You are an inspiration - how wonderful       so very, very happy for you!!!

Night night   nanoo nanoo x


----------



## memebaby

Hello.
Im not sure if im in the right place her becasue im currently undergoing iui. I had my insemination on Monday just gone and get the result on 19th March.

I am however 42 (boo hoo) . Not that i dislike being 42 but in the reproductive sense. I get such support from reading the over 40's board. I just feel i know so much how so many of the ladies feel.

I have a fair bit going against me but a few positives too. I have low fsh (yeah) and good antrafollicle count (1 yeaha again but i didnt respond particulalry well to the menopur (boo) so only got one follicle this cycle which brings may chances down to about 1% ha ha.

Added to this my dp had a low sperm count this time (2 and half million after wash)  and added to that he has sperm antibodies at 95% when last tested that puts my chances of success in the minus numbers I fear.!!!!!!!!!!!!

I have a dd who we conceived naturally when i was 37 but that feels like a long time ago . I know i am blessed by that.

Cant really afford all this treatment. My hospital are encouraging 3 cycles of iui but then i read so mucgh how others of my age are told to not even bother with iui. 

I hate this 2ww. I cant help but imagine the positive but fear that nature may be playing one of her jokes and i probably didnt even produce an egg in my one follicle this time and so im praying to no avail. If you know what i mean.

Anyway hello to all and big positive well wishes to you all. It is a comfort to join you.

Susan


----------



## Sweets_D

Hi & welcome Jules & Susan   You will love this little group - loads of support here

Jules, I did my injections in my tummy & it didn't hurt at all. You will soon be a pro at self jabbing within no time at all. I'm almost missing doing my injections now in a way. Felt if I was doing something really positive towards helping our journey along, if that makes sense. As Claralicious says, just pinch your tummy first, then stop pinching once the neddle is in. You'll be just fine  

Susan, don't know anything about iui, but please don't get all disheartened - my consultant was very, very negative about my AMH result, but upto now we're doing Ok. I'm sure they need you to know "worse case". Hang in there  

Claralicious, the EC was fine. I was put to sleep under sedation & never felt a thing. Had a little bleeding yesterday afternoon & some cramping, but I'm now back to the old familar bloated, achy ovaries feelings I had before EC. Yes, nipples still as sensitive, the damn things! As soon as they woke me up, I was trying to ask if they'd retrieved any eggs, but I my words wouldn't come out correctly & just made them laugh by slurring 

Embryologist called me this morning to tell me that 4 of the 6 eggs collected yesterday have fertilised - yippppeeeee    Embryo transplant is pencilled in for Saturday lunch time. If one looks like it will go to blastocyst, then ET will be put off until Monday. I am so happy, as you can imagine. That's another huge step completed  

Had a very teary morning all in all... today is the 17th anniversary of my baby daughter's death - think my little angel must have been looking down on the lab overnight. So strange, yet re-assuring in a way too. Let's hope fate is smiling on us in a nice way    

How's everyone else doing today? 

MeJulie, good luck for ET later today     please let us know asap how you. I'm thinking of you & your little embryos xx

Yazz, how's the injecting going? Are you a pro yet? How are you feeling? xx

Claralicious, Stelp, Piesie, Madasatruck, Amanda - how are you ladies?  xx

Love, hugs & lots of    to everyone - hope you're all having a good day

Sweets x


----------



## mejulie40

Hi ladies,

Sweets - fantastic news that 4 fertilised bet you are so happy. its such a relief when you get that call & its good news  shame its also a sad day for you. sending a big hug your way xxxx

Susan - i find the 2ww is the hardest part of tx. after all the injections, scans & fuss you are suddenly left alone to just wait & see what happens. its going to drive me crazy!!  

Claralicious - i had hot flushes & emotional melt downs but it only lasted a week. my poor dh just kept away from me. except at night when he said i was his human heater  xxx

Jules - i always inject in the top of my leg as just couldnt imagine sticking anything in my tum. always numb it 1st with ice cube & pinch. you will be fine whatever way you decide to do them xxx

Hello everyone else xxxx

Afm - had et today & now have my 3 maybe babies back with their mummy. other 2 poor grades so no frosties but me happy  transfer was a little bit uncomfortable as bladder too full but no pain. now we have the dreaded 2ww ahead which drives me nuts but if we get that magical BFP it will be worth it all...

luv, hugs & babydust to us all xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## memebaby

oh mejulie.........if i had 3 maybe babies in me now i dont know how i would contain myself. So exciting but such anxiety.  am sending so many positive thoughts for a bfp. 

This is really wierd but i feel really quite detached from this proccess folowing on from the insemination. Its like i cant cope anymore with the constant thinking about it, analysing symptoms etc. i think ive just done it too many times. I feel like i dont want to get to testing day because i cant cope with actually doing the test. I wonder if it is becasue i know the odds of success whereas before i started reading up on things i didnt.....................A little knowledge can be a dangerous thing.

take it nice and easy.
Susan


----------



## yazz

Evening ladies sorry I'm a bit behind with the posts had dh grans funeral today not an enexpected death but she actually passed away on my 40th birthday last week, 


Sweets, injections going ok once first one done easy now I should be an expert now considering how many I've done in the last 4 years. Good news on fertilisation so pleased for you


Jules, I always do mine in my thigh I found the tummy hurts like hell but everybody is different


Nevergiveup, big big congratulations 


Anybody else I've missed lots of luck 


Yazz xxx


----------



## piesie

Evening ladies!

I'm just home from my scan.  I'm on day 8 of stimms and have 10 follies, 6 above 11mm (largest 14mm) with another 4 around 10mm.  The nurse seemed very pleased with that and said that the consultant had said to her that it'd be good if I had 4 so I'm happy with it.  I wasn't sure how many to expect really.  I just hope they keep growing!  How quickly do they grow?  Do they carry on at the same rate or slow down/speed up?... these are all questions I should have asked!

My next scan is Monday when I am hoping to do my trigger shot with EC on Wednesday - eeeeeek!  If it goes to 5 day transfer does that include the day of EC?  If so, that may mean ET on Mother's day... double eeeeeek!    There are a lot of ifs at the moment but I'm trying to think positively!

I've been injecting in my tummy... got a good inch to pinch there although at the moment it's quite bloated but I guess that's a good thing!  Had a few 'bleeders' which have resulted in some attractive bruises but you do get used to it... just think of the end result 

Sorry it's not a longer post but I've got to get something to eat, drink a pint of milk and chomp through a handful of brazil nuts! lol!


----------



## yazz

Hi piesie 10 follies is great news may they continue to grow, I've never had that many even when I started Ivf at 36 so fingers crossed for lots of lovely mature eggies 


Yazz x


----------



## piesie

Really Yazz?  Thank you - I'm very happy now then!  I really didn't know how many to expect considering my age.  It wasn't until after she found some that the nurse had told me the consultant would have been happy with 4!  I just hope they continue to grow 

 to everyone x


----------



## yazz

Hi piesie yeh wow that's a great number you should be so pleased with that it's awesome Let's    That they continue to grow got everything crossed for you 


Yazz xxx


----------



## Ellie blue

Dear Ladies,

Hope its OK but I've been desperate to join you all, reading for weeks now but not brave enough to join in  

I am on day 5 of Stims and have a head full of mud.  I wanted to ask if any of you are exercising while injecting?  I have been going to a personal trainer for past 2 years, to get my weight down and don't want to stop as I love it.  But scared it will hurt the follices?  

Any advice??

Thanks L


----------



## Sweets_D

Morning ladies, hope all are well? 

MeJulie, congratulations on having your 3 maybe babies on board - amazing news.  When is your test date? How are you feeling? Is there anything you're doing specifically now in helping them along?  Thanks for the hug  -       all coming your way xx

Piesie, well done on your 10 follies - here's   they keep getting bigger & bigger. Good luck for next scan on Monday & hopefully EC Wednesday     xx

Yazz, happy 40th for last week      Sorry to hear about DH's gran though  How are you doing with everything? xx

Memebaby, how are you doing/feeling?    xx

Claralicious, Stelpo, Piesie, Madasatruck, Amanda, Jules - how are you all doing?   xx

AFM, started on the cyclogest pessories last night... DH found it funny as anything whilst I was trying to figure out which position would be best to use them  Still bloated as anything around the tummy area, but boobs getting less sensitive now. Not heard anything different from the lab so ET still planned for tomorrow I guess  Anyway, back on planet earth, must get on with the housework otherwise I will never be able to indulge myself with a few days of doing nothing after ET  

Love & hugs to all - hope you're all having a good Friday

Sweets xxx


----------



## Sweets_D

Hi & welcome LailaW   What's this foreign term "exercising" you use As you can guess, the only exercise I do is walking to the car   I'm sure someone will be along soon to answer your question, but I should imagine that as long as it's not too strenuous, especially around the tummy area (i have heard of some weird thing called sit-ups) then you should be ok? Perhaps your trainer good alter your regime for a while to accomodate your treatment? Good luck xx

Sweets xx


----------



## Mish3434

LailaW said:


> Dear Ladies,
> 
> Hope its OK but I've been desperate to join you all, reading for weeks now but not brave enough to join in
> 
> I am on day 5 of Stims and have a head full of mud. I wanted to ask if any of you are exercising while injecting? I have been going to a personal trainer for past 2 years, to get my weight down and don't want to stop as I love it. But scared it will hurt the follices?
> 
> Any advice??
> 
> Thanks L


Hi,

I carried on exercising right up to a few days before EC and I only stopped then because I'd been in a RTA and had bruising on my legs which was quite sore. As long as you feel comfortable carry on with your exercising, you sound like you are already fit and healthy so it won't do you any harm

Good luck with your TX

Shelley x


----------



## yazz

Evening ladies
Thanks for birthday wishes Sweeets d, the day started off grim with dh gran passing away had a party all organised and the dj didn't turn up luckily the manager of the hotel managed to get one for us at a price of course but all turned out well, you made me laugh with your contoranist attempts at inserting the bum bullets there is no dignified way is there lol. And exercise what is that gives me a stitch even writing it.


Welcome lailaW lots of luck with your treatment   


Hi to everybody else 


Yazz x


----------



## Maybethistime

Hello all


Hope I can join had three eggs added today all grade one. Keeping all crossed.....


----------



## yazz

Hiya and welcome elainemce got everything crossed for you and lots of    


Yazz x


----------



## Maybethistime

Thank you Yazz.


How are you?


----------



## yazz

Hi Elainemce I'm good thanks started injections Wednesday for the fourth time ( well fifth really had an abandoned cycle) getting lots of headaches this time think its the buserilin but still excited can't wait for scan on Tuesday to see how many follies I've got as this cycle been taking dhea for the last 6 months and lots of other vits to boot, you said you had 3 eggs or is that embies ? 


Yazz x


----------



## Maybethistime

Yes I do mean embies, one six cell and two five cell. God imagine if they all implanted. Triplets! My doctor said as a gyne who has been working for twenty odd years he has only ever encountered triplets twice.


E


----------



## yazz

Imagine if they all divided into twins it would be sextuplets jeez, I'm having 3 put back if I'm luckily enough to have that many eggies that's why I waited until I was 40, are you using own eggs I am even though I got a low Amh, my step auntie had triplets with Ivf she was 27 one embryo divided into identicals so she had a pair and a spare with 2 embies 


Yazz xxx


----------



## Maybethistime

Donor eggs. Twenty year old donor. Six babies. Your poor aunt was it hard work for her?


----------



## stelpo

hey ladies, 

Scan today went OK, 9 follies growing and EC set for Monday - woop whoop! The 3 embryo transfer debate goes on, nurse at the clinic at baseline scan started off saying they just don't do it, then today, when I mentioned it again (same nurse but i didn't realise!) said again they don't do it, certainly not on a first attempt. When I reminded her this is our ONLY attempt and I am nearly 42, she said the decision would be up to the senior consultant - so I'm guessing from this that they do do it sometimes? Was a bit difficult as the nurse was getting annoyed at me, but if everywhere else is doing it, why are they not? I'm also a bit worried that I have never had any bloods done since starting tx, only one was for the screening bloods at the first appointment, nothing else just a couple of scans, baseline, one on day 6 of stimms and one today day 10, with EC set for mon - is this normal not to have any hormone levels checked?  

Aaargh, maybe I'm just stressing having read about other peoples experiences!

S x


----------



## yazz

Hi stelpo Good news on the follies, as for the debate with 3 embryos being put back I thought it was normal over 40 that's why I waited until I was 40 this time, my clinic fine with returning 3 embryos, but some clinics have their own guidelines, As for bloods all clinics work differently my first Ivf I was screened for the basics HIV hepatitis etc on my 3rd attempt they did bloods for Amh, fsh etc I'm sorry Hun can't help too much but I'm sure there will be some other ladies that can help, 
  Your follies will grow and grow and mature nicely for you good luck for ec on Monday 


Yazz xxx


----------



## yazz

Hi Elaine I did post a reply to you It appears It hasn't  posted blooming I pad so sorry, I put something like 20 year old donor eggs you got a really good chance got everything crossed for you, and yeh step auntie coped ok  manic but good 


Yazz xxx


----------



## julesbfd

Evening

Claralicious - I have still not done my own injection, only day 2 though, my friend has done it for me when we have been to the gym, stings a little but ok so far.

Sweet - I have to get the guts to inject mysekf, once I get past doing one for myself, I am sure I will be ok, it's just doing it.

mejulie - They said I could do the top of my leg but have chosen my stomach as def have more to pinch there.  I will try your tip of using an ice cube.

Yazz - Am thinking of giving the top of leg/thigh a go but have more excess fat on my stomach, wil wait and see how brave I am.

I have looked at a few sites about exercising and all contradict themselves.  I go to the gym, I don't do too much as I have a bad back, some time on the exercise bike, even less on the cross trainer and a walk on the machine and at times a little swim, def not anything vigarous, don't really do vigarous.
Ideally I would like to carry on with this, I have not long got back into it and think it gives me the feel good factor.  I am def not going over the top with it.
What are people's thoughts, some people seem to say do nothing at all, no form of exercise.  I would have thought as long as I don't exert myself and take it easyish I would be ok, your thoughts please.

I m on 225 menopur due to my problems, is this a low amount and are others of my age on more.

I am so new to this, I don't have the knowledge to be telling the clinic what I want and am just going along with it and being told very little.

Thanks
Jules


----------



## stelpo

Jules, 
My clinic told me just to carry on with what you normally do, just don't start marathon running right now! I think what you are doing would be fine as its not too strenuous - I don't do much except walk the dog every day, but thats usually 2-3 mile walk, I haven't really changed anything except to give up on my (poor) attempt to start running.

Good luck with everything!

S x


----------



## mejulie40

Evening ladies, 

Sweets - hope you are feeling ok after ec & ready for your maybe babies to be trans back to you tomo 
i'm feeling good, although my neck has hurt since ec maybe they twisted it or dropped me hee hee. have been signed off work as post op for 2wks & still eating high protein diet, lots milk & water got to help my little ones grow & implant. xxx

ElaineMcE - hello  i had 3 embies transfered on thurs, we can go crazy during this 2ww together. xxx

Stelpo - i was lucky as my clinic gives all 40+ the option to have 3 embies trans. maybe you should call your consultant. best of luck xxx

Yazz - hope you have lots of lovely follies at your next scan xxx

Lailaw - i exercised until ec but only gentle walks since et xxxx

Piesie - 10 follies is a good number. i only had 7 follies, at ec 5 eggs collected & all fertilised. now in 2ww with my 3 little maybe babies  xxxx

Luv, hugs & babydust to us all x


----------



## Ellie blue

Thanks everyone for the advise about exercise, I do feel a bit silly   asking but I am made to do almost an hours worth of core work twice a week so I was starting to worry and feel it as injecting Menopur, Gonal F and Buserlin in tummy!

ElaineMcE and Mejulie40 - you must both be soo excited 3 each is amazing  

Sweets-D - good luck with your ET if its today, hope it doesn't hurt too much 

Stelpo - push for 3 on Monday, they are just thinking of their stats, not you as an individual.  Good luck.

Laila x


----------



## yazz

Hi everyone 


Sweets d hope et went well today    That they stay just where they are put xxx


Stelpo defiantly push for 3 on Monday it's your body your choice hope you get your wish xx


Elainemce and mejulie hope everything going well for you both xxx


Hi to everyone else got to dash got to go to work my last week then annual leave for 2 weeks yayyyy 


Yazz xxx


----------



## Sweets_D

Hi everyone 

Hi & welcome ElaineMce   Congratulations on your 3 on-board embies. Lots of   &   xx

Big hello's to Claralicious, Stelpo, Piesie, Madasatruck, Amanda, Jules, Yazz, LailaW, MeJulie - hope you're all doing well??    xx

AFM, just back from ET - now got 2 x 8 cell embies on board    they stick with us. Been given a test date of 25th. Spent the journey there discussing how many we were going to transfer & settled on having one (as i've had identical twins previously). The embryologist then spoke to us & said she wanted to try the 2 because of my age, blah, blah so we went with her advice  The other 2 aren't suitable for freezing, but never mind. We even got to see our 2 little embies on screen before they transplanted them - sure they waved back at us. DH started to get all emotional when he saw them - I held it together until the doctor wished the little embies good luck as she got them into the right place  

Frightened to death of even going for a wee now in case they fall out  . Off work until Thursday so it's feet up all the way (good job the olympic selectors can't see me with the wonderful bum bullets as I would be entered into the freestyle floor gymnastics display team)  

Anyway, off to catch up with all the rubbish I've recorded on sky+ & to munch my way through my brazil nuts... would have grapes but there's no one here at the moment to peel them for me. God am I going to milk this    

Hope all you wonderful ladies are having a great day. Love,  ,   &   to you all.

Sweets xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Sweets_D

Hi again ladies 

   Don't laugh at me asking so soon after today's ET, but has anyone been advised to do/avoid intercourse during the 2ww? A question I completely forgot to ask when I was at the hospital. Obviously bloated tummy from the meds & EC means I'm not feeling up to bedroom acrobatics just yet, but just wondered what the general consensus was?    

Sweets xxx


----------



## mejulie40

Sweets - my clinic told me not to as could stop implantation so me & dh are being good. but two ladies from my last cycle were told it was fine by diff clinics & both got pregnant!!


----------



## yazz

Evening all or is it good morning 
Sweets    Those little embies stick for you happy that it all went well for you, are you still practising being a contortionist inserting them bum bullets it's so not dignified lol,


Hi to mejulie, claraliscious, stelpo, megastruck, piesie, lailaW, any sorry if I've forgotten anyone x


I've got a question if anyone can help me with after taking the pill for 2 months last pill Thursday march the 1st expected bleed within a day or 2, well I started to bleed last Monday, went for scan Tuesday everything ok started injections Wednesday I'm on 0.3 ml buserilin am and 225ml puregon morning and night my problem is I'm now meant to be building a nice big squishy womb lining but am still bleeding it stopped for a couple of days but it's back has anybody else had this I'm on 4th cycle (5th if I count an abandoned one) never had this before so concerned that have follies growing but a thin womb lining any advice much appreciated 


Lots of luck to everyone 


Yazz xxxx


----------



## yazz

Ps sweets I've always been told at et separate bedrooms for a fortnight xxxx


----------



## Claralicious

Had a huge argument with DP and don't know if he'll be around for EC.  Feel devastated.  

I've waited so long for this.


----------



## Sweets_D

Oh Claralicious, i'm so sorry    It's such a huge stress all of this, what with hormones, injections, scans & seeing what hoop you're needed to jump through next, things can & do get tense. I hope you can talk through whatever caused the argument & sort this out. You've both come so far already. I hope &   it all comes out in the wash.   

You know where we are if you want to talk.

Lots of love,  , kisses & luck xxx


----------



## Sweets_D

yazz said:


> Ps sweets I've always been told at et separate bedrooms for a fortnight xxxx


Jeez, there are some terrible side effetcs to IVF - what if it's not in the bedroom then, will that be ok?


----------



## urbangirl

Hi ladies, I'm following you all but not posting really because I find it too harrowing when my cycles go wrong.

Claralicious- I just wanted to say, IVF is so stressful but it's much better to have a huge row before EC rather than after ET which I did, because then you end up worrying you're harmed your embies with all the stress hormones running through you.   Get any rows over with now so you can keep the peace and concentrate on feeling more positive on the 2ww.  Good luck!!


----------



## Claralicious

Sweets and Urbangirl - thank you for your really kind comments and support. It really means a lot to me. We're just about speaking now and he has agreed to go through with it all.  Underneath I'm really angry but I'm just going to have to suck it up because I can't have another weekend like this one. 

I'm off to the clinic to get my scan tomorrow to see if the gonal-f has helped make any eggs - cross fingers! Thank you once again for your kindness xxxx

Sweets - hope the 2ww isn't too stressful (how exciting for you!)  Urbangirl thank you for your advice - by hell or high water I won't argue for the next couple of weeks - I feel drained!   hope yur treatments are going well and are successful


----------



## Sweets_D

Good morning beautiful ladies 

Claralicious, so pleased you are talking again now & he's agreed to go ahead   - just wanted to wish you the very best of luck with your scan today. I have everything crossed for you   . Please let us know how you get on  xx

Hi to Urbangirl - hope you're doing ok? xx

Yazz, did you manage to find answer to your pill question? When are you next having a scan? xx

ElaineMce & MeJulie - how are you bearing up on the 2ww? Can I ask, are you both on pessaries at the moment? If so, how do you feel with them? I keep getting an upset tummy & i'm breaking out in spots, but this morning I feel quite nauseous. xx

Stelpo, is it your EC today? The very best of luck to you for some lovely eggies - let us know how it went xx

Piesie, Madasatruck, Amanda, Jules, LailaW - how are the rest of you wonderful girls doing today? 

Love to everyone 

Sweets xxx


----------



## stelpo

So....just back from EC, 8 follicles aspirated and 7 eggs! I am SO happy with that   On top of that DP sample was still low, only 2.6 mil, BUT motility is 76% when both previous samples have both shown 0 so massive improvement there. Go Wellman! Now just hoping and praying we get some fertilisation from that - dreading embryologist call already.

Claralicious - I so feel for you, years ago when I was going through this with ex-dh, he bailed on me a week before starting IVF meds, I still haven't forgiven him for that, and I don't think I ever will. He went on to have (at least) 2 children with someone else fairly quickly which was not easy for me to deal with at all - that was for unexplained IF, where he had super swimmers, now many many years later I am back on the roller coaster with (much nicer) DP, so we were knocked for six when his first sample came back with only 6 sperm - not 6 mil, just 6! So not only dealing with my unexplained issue, but also with MF too....hey ho, nothing ventured, nothing gained.

Chin up, hopefully he will be there for you when it comes down to it, I think we all understand how stressful this can be on both partners - we're all rooting for you  

S x


----------



## mejulie40

Hi ladies,

Hope you can all enjoy the sunshine today 

Sweets - my clinic told me to insert pesseries in vagina not rectum but i have constipation, tender (.)(.),bloated & bad wind dh is not amused ha ha.
how are you feeling otherwise? have you started symptom spotting yet. xxx

Stelpo - many congrats on your ec "8" eggs is great  pray they all fertilise for you xxx

Claralicious - stay strong. tx is so tough for us ladies & the guys just dont really get how important their role is. my dh has been fab, even read my ivf books but even we lost each other during my last cycle due to all the pressure of tx, at one point i could have left him, but here we are again on our 2nd cycle & its been much easier. hope you can work it out & all goes well. sending you a big hug xxx

Hello everyone else xxxx

Afm - beem taking it easy but finding it so strange not being at work, running around after my team & stressed out by the workload. pray implantation happens soon & my body gives me signs it has happened. they had triplets on gmtv this morn & it made me smile but also think oh man if all 3 implant i would be a very busy mum lol...

luv, hugs & babydust to us all 
xxxx


----------



## Sweets_D

Stelpo, well done on your 7 eggs. What a clever girl you are   And what a fantastic turnaround on DP's motility  . I have everything crossed for you that they all get jiggy tonight       Now get some rest! xx 

MeJulie, Mine said it was up to me which route, but they feel absorption works best rectally as you get no leakage that way     Been bloated with tender boobs since just after I started the stimmulating injections, but I was on a very high dose so assume it's that? No other symptoms such as spotting yet - have you? xx

Love to everyone     

Sweets x


----------



## stelpo

SweetsD - random question, what are the pessaries you are on? They gave me Utrogestan to start on wednesday, 2 x twice a day, and I swear they said pessaries, but on the instruction in the box it says for oral use only! Just checking I have the right thing and take them the right way  

S x


----------



## mejulie40

stelpo - i would give your clinic a call tomorrow & check how to take them. you don't want to swallow them if its meant to be tbe other end lol xx


----------



## yazz

Morning everyone just a quickie am off for my scan to see how many lovely follies I might have    The dhea and other cocktail of vitamins etc I've been taking for 6 months have worked....


Will catch up with personals later


Have a lovely day everybody 


Yazz xxxx


----------



## Sweets_D

Morning ladies 

Stelpo, as MeJulie says, ring your clinic. My pessaries are Cyclogest & the instructions definietely say for _"vaginal or rectal use only - do not swallow". _ They may have given you the wrong meds, or it could just be that your doctor decided to prescribe you an oral version? Either way, plenty of time to get it resolved before tomorrow. When the embrologist calls you later with your news, they will probably go over again what you're supposed to do from now to ET. Which reminds me, please let us know your eggs have got on overnight   

Threatened DH last night that if he dare smirk when it was time for me to "pessarise" again, he would be having the joy of knowing how it felt to have one inserted... 

Hope everyone else is having a good moring 

Lots of love, Sweets xxx


----------



## Sweets_D

Yaaay Yazz, brilliant news - good luck with the scan. Can't wait to hear      ... "the only way is up" (sorry about that, but I can't get that song out of my head each time I think of you!  )

Stelpo, Just did a quick search on Utrogestan & one American forum suggests it can be used either orally or as a pessary, but that as a pessary it's quite fiddly as it's so small & that you need to lie flat for around 30 minutes On the plus side, they seemed to be raving over Utrogestan being better than Cyclogest    

Catch you all later - hope everyones ok?

Sweets xxx


----------



## Muddyslippers

Hello 

I hope things are going well for you all. 

Its been ages since I've been on but now have a question.  You know when we talk about "testing" do people do urine pregnancy tests?  I've had 2 positive ones using the digital one from Boots, but the bloods are not coming back good at all.  Does anybody know of a urine test which is less likely to give a false positive due to the HGC we have injected?  

Confused.... and as we know, unhelpful tests torture our emotions!  Any help would be great!


----------



## Muddyslippers

Stelpo

I'm In utrogestan too - definitely vaginal pessaries - they are taken up by the body quicker that way.  (nasty waxy thing - I wouldn't like to swallow it!


----------



## stelpo

haha, thank you! I just called the clinic and they confirmed that - but it definitely says oral use only on the box, doesn't take much to confuse me, wouldn't want to be taking them the wrong way  

Wish the embryologist would call, the suspense is killing me!

S x


----------



## yazz

Hi all just got back from my scan I'm totally crushed and defeated, right ovary 1 follie 4mm, left ovary 3 follies 5mm, 7mm and a 10mm way too small, poor responder yet again but much worse than last year, waiting for Fone call from consultant to see if cycle abandoned, which is the outcome I'm expecting as the nurse spoke to me about using donor eggs 


Will update later I'm going to bed until its wine o clock time 


Yazz x


----------



## Sweets_D

Oh Yazz, I'm so sorry     What an awful disappointment for you. It's not over yet, see what the consultant says later. I  it's not news to abandon. Thinking of you. Come back & talk later when you feel up to it. Hope you get some rest   

With love & huge hugs, Sweets xx


----------



## stelpo

Yazz, so sorry, keep fingers crossed you get some good news  

AFM, 5 out of our 7 fertilised, better than I could ever have hoped for, EC now set for thurs - one step at at a time x


----------



## Sweets_D

Muddyslippers, I've been told to specifically use the Clearblue test  - clinic reckoned it was the best on the market. xx

Thinking about it, I'm a bit peed off that with the amount of money we've shelled out for treatment with them, they couldn't provide me with one to bring home 

Stelpo, many congratulations on your 5 little embies. What a result!!!    xx

With love, Sweets x


----------



## yazz

Hi all well the consultant has rang they want me to continue until scan on Friday if there is a big ish improvement in follie size they want to coast me over the weekend and have re-scan on Monday, feeling slightly more optimistic now...


Sweets thank you for replying, hope everything going ok with you xxx


Stelpo great news on Your 5 little embies will keep everything crossed for you xxx


Hi to everyone else Xxx


Yazz xxx


----------



## mejulie40

Hi ladies,

Stelpo - many congrats "5" embies is great bet you have a huge smile on your face  xxx

Yazz - so glad clinic has said ok to continue, you must be so happy. my 1st cycle was a nightmare, every scan told may cancel as follies too small, wait for call, it was sooo stressful but in the end i got 5 eggs & 3 embies. stay strong sometimes it just takes a bit longer for some of us. xxx

Sweets - how are you today? hope you are staying sane, although it is early days  xxx

Afm - Spent the day watching rubbish tv & running to the loo as drinking so much water. no symptoms yet but pray i get some by end of the wk. 

Hello everyone else xxxx


----------



## bluebell68

hi ladies hope you dont mind me joining your thread, im 43 and have just started my treatment at clinica vistahermosa in alicante. my af started on sat so i am just taking the pill, i have tried ed before with imfer murcia but didnt receive the care that was promised and was put off trying again that was in 2010 however so far i could not fault clinicavistahermosa, they have been lovely and very professional. my husband is spanish so we dont have to wait for a blue eyed donor! (im blonde and blue eyed) and to me it is not important, as they say they will try to match height, weight etc. good luck to everybody who is pupo or just starting out, and if anybody has any questions please ask xxx love jay


----------



## Maybethistime

Hello all, i hope you are well.


I am in meltown.. was under the impression that frosties were as good as the fresh item. however have just found out tht your changes with DE go from 65% with fresh embies to only 35%. am wondering if it was worth it... Help!!!!


----------



## piesie

Evening ladies!

Sorry I haven't had a chance to read back as I haven't been on since Friday.

I had my second scan since stimming last night and my 10 follies had grown quite well in the last 4 days  The largest 24mm and smallest 17mm so I'm quite pleased really.  The fertility nurse seemed very happy and kept saying 'someone of your age' this, that and the other.  Apparently the consultant had told her she would be happy if I got 4 eggs.  Did my trigger shot at 10pm last night and I'm booked in for EC tomorrow morning - eeeeek!  Have to be in London by 9am so we're leaving home at 6.30 to get the train - I knew I couldn't eat after midnight but I didn't realise I can't even drink water for 4 hours before  

I've never been sedated before so don't know how what to expect really   and I'm REALLY not looking forward to the pessaries - I'd rather inject myself


----------



## Claralicious

Hello to everyone and thank you so much for your kind comments and thoughts,

Yazz - I too have had a poor response (sub-optimal was the phrase the doctor used) - no response on my left ovary and only 3 on my right - one of 12 and two of 8.5.  I literally spent the whole day crying.  They are keeping me on gonal-f till Friday and re-scanning me.  Then we can decide.  I'm 43 in two weeks and can't afford to do this again physically or emotionally - it really does feel like last chance saloon. I'm applying for a new job (!) which is actually quite a good distraction technique - but I feel like I have to brace myself for the worst.  Everywhere I looked today there were prams and babies.  Anyway - who knows what Friday will bring??  

Love to you all and will let you know what happens on Friday x


----------



## yazz

Hiya everyone thanks for the messages I'm in a bigger quandary now a very good friend of mine has offered to donate her eggs for me she's a lot younger than me she's done her homework for a while as she knows what I've been through and she's prepared to do this wonderful thing for me, the big question is ( I'm not after answers just some advice) do I continue and be devasted again or cancel this round and go for egg donation any replies would be helpful 


Yazz xxxx


----------



## mejulie40

Yazz - only you know in your heart what you should do, maybe wait until next scan & see how much they have grown. my sister also offered me her eggs but i just had to try using my own first. its important to me that its our baby (my eggs/ dh sperm) not sure i could use other eggs but thats just me xx


----------



## atom

Hi guys
I am new to the forum, hope you don't mind me jumping in .
Starting down reg on Sunday.  Two boxes of meds arrived yesterday and I have already had a good pity cry. Along with a letter saying 'Utrogestan - we know it says you can take in by mouth but we would like you to take it vaginally' so at least they spelt it out for me, I would also have been confused.
It is nice to know there are so many other 'oldies' like me - I must admit the way the specialist made me feel, I considered offering them my drivers license just in case they thought I was that old 
Good luck everyone.
Good luck Piesie hope all went well.
Hang in there ClaraLicious.
Chat soon


----------



## stelpo

Good luck for EC today Piesie, fingers crossed for some juicy eggies  

I'm now just waiting for ET tomorrow, just started the dreaded pessaries (in the correct place!) The 2WW is going to be a nightmare...i think I have to stop using Dr Google...

Babydust to all

S x


----------



## mejulie40

Piesie - best of luck at your ec today xxx

Stelpo - et tomorrow bet you are getting excited xxx

hello everyone else xxx


----------



## Sweets_D

Morning everyone 

Yazz, so pleased the clinic's said to continue - keep ploughing on, it's not over yet so hang in there & keep on taking the drugs man. File your friends wonderful offer away for if it's needed     xx

Atom,   & welcome - the meds are a bit daunting when you first get them... you'll soon be making your way through them. xx

Claralicious, glad you're also still plodding on.    you get some good news on Friday xx

Piesie, so nice to see you posting again  Wow what amazingly big follies you have  . Best of luck with your EC, you'll be fine - the sedation is a nice break away from it all for 30 minutes or so xx

ElaineMce, of course it's worth it... any little chance we have it worth a shot isn't it. Try to keep clam & positive    xx

Jay2311,  & welcome - the very best of luck with your treatment  xx

Muddyslippers, MeJulie, Stelpo & Urbangirl - how are you doing? xx xx xx Hello to anyone else there in the background 

Afm, I'm plodding along. Getting bored & think I have too much time on my hands to mull over the if's, what's & maybe's   so i'm heading back into the office tomorrow (with the current stress going there, I will be soon wishing for Friday afternoon to come along, but at least it's stress over something else & not me going slowly 2ww crazy). I know i've still got another 11 days until I test, but I'm dreading Sunday/Monday when AF would normally make an appearance... no symptoms of her as yet. Don't think these pessaries are agreeing with me too much as I keep feeling a little queazy on them - good excuse to graze more often (another reason I need to go back to work, to stop eating).

Anyway,    &  to you all 

With love, Sweets xxx


----------



## memebaby

Hi ladies

just wanted to send good wishes. Am feeling wierdly detached from this whole process at the moment I read and say prayers for everyone to have sucess but i am almost ignoring my own situation. Im now 9 days post insemination. Think i can test next mon. Not sure i want to . too scared, Have had some crampy twingys last few days, funny indigestion and the odd sore boob feeling, but who knows if any of that means anything 

Stelpo, i had to smile at your comment on dr Google. why oh why do we do it. the other night i found myself doing it. typing "cramps and twinges 8 days post iui" What do i expect to read. There should be a standard answer that pops up.".now look woman it could be a pregnancy sign, it equally could be a sign of an imminent period.now stop it !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!"

I said to my dp "this indigstion is wierd." He looked at me , smiled and said.......susan youve just thrown a man size portion of spicy faitas down your neck . Do you think it could be anything to do with that........had to laugh. certainly not anything wrong with my appetite ha ha . But i literally had to sit on my hands to stop me entering something about indegestion and early pregnancy symptoms into the google search engine. Oh the joy of all of this.

Welcome Atom. It feels horrible to have your age pointed out time and time again. I was sitting in the waiting room at my hospital waiting for my insemination last week and a woman was having a real go at the receptionist becasue they had cancelled her hycosy scan. She kept repeating in a very loud voince how sorry she felt for the old ladies trying to get pregnant there, and went into a huge speech about how little chance they had when they didnt have time on their side. She looked about early 30's !! I didnt know whether to feel comforted that maybe I looked so young she didnt think i was in that group (so not true) or just be amazed by her insensitivity. Mind you when the nurse went on later to tell me how there was very little chance of success with my one tired old follicle i did rather feel like getting up and booking in for a tight perm and subscribing to saga.

All i know is that us more mature ladies can have success and reading these boards are testament to that. Sending all my friends showers of baby dust. Piesie good luck at your ec. Deep breaths, soon be over.

Good luck to everyone at various stages in this process. Keep smiling xxxxxx


----------



## piesie

Hi everyone!  Thanks for all your good wishes.

I'm home after EC this morning and I have to say I was getting worked up about nothing!   The sedation was fine.  I went in at 9.50 and was out and fairly with it again by 10.30!  They gave me coffee and biscuits and I was told to take as long as I liked getting ready.  It's a lovely place and the staff were all fantastic.  We were at Nando's when they opened at 11.30 as I was starving by then   I'd never been sedated before but thought it was great - it's amazing how quickly you go out and come round again.  So far I've had no other effects but am expecting a few cramps later once the painkiller wears off.
Anyway, they got 8 eggs which I am very pleased about and am secretly quite proud of myself, I just hope they get jiggy    with hubby's swimmers overnight and we have some embies tomorrow 

I hope everyone is keeping positive and jabs/scans/tests etc are all going well


----------



## mejulie40

Piesie - you should be pleased with yourself as 8 eggs is a great result. pray they get jiggy with it over night & all fertilise. xxx


----------



## yazz

Hi everyone I'm back I've got my head together now


Sweets.. Thanks for reply and yes I'm continuing with the drugs I did think last night what's the point but yes there is still hope, and my lovely friends offer is filed for future use if needed, but I don't need it my follies are going to grow and have lovely eggies and then some tip top embryos I've got my pma back yayyy xxxx


Mejulie .. I know exactly how you feel I have always been against egg donor I want it to be mine and dh I was just so desperate and destroyed yesterday and along came an angel but I will have my own baby it will happen hope your well xxxx


Claraliscious ...     For you for Friday xxx


Piesie ... 8 eggs is awesome    They all get jiggy tonight and you have some lovely embies xxxx


Stelpo... Good luck for et tomorrow will be thinking of you xxx




Hi to urban girl, muddy slippers and Elainemce and anybody else I've forgotten xxx


Welcome atom and Jay 2311 lots of luck with your treatment xxx


Yazz xxxx


----------



## Sweets_D

Afternoon 

Piesie, well done  - 8 eggs is amazing. Have you heard yet about how they've partied overnight?   xx

Stelpo, hope you're soon back from your ET & that you got some lovely little embies on board   xx

Yazz, thank heavens that PMA is back - way to go girl  - fingers crossed & lot's of   in prep for tomorrow's scan   xx

Claralicious, how you doing?     xx

MeJulie, how are you doing - any symptoms? Are you still sane?   xx

Memebaby,


memebaby said:


> ".now look woman it could be a pregnancy sign, it equally could be a sign of an imminent period.now stop it !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!"


 this made me laugh - i think it might be best if I was banned completely from the internet until this is over with one way or the other!

 to Muddyslippers, ElaineMce, Urbangirl, Atom, Jay2311 - hope you girls are all doing good

Afm, back at work this morning & straight into a mess that i'm not sure how to get out of.  One good thing though is that I've not really had as much time to think about this  hell, so every cloud & all that  I'm analysing everything thing my body is doing & it's driving me mad ... i've got 10 days left until OTD, but AF would normally be due the Sunday/Monday - arrrggghhh. Someone slap me please as I need to pull myself together   

Anyway, hope you're all having a good day 

Love &  to you all 

Sweets xxx


----------



## Maybethistime

hello everyone i hope you are all well

Piesie, well done - 8 eggs is amazing. i hope you get your hearts desire. twins or triplets?

Yazz, good luck for tomorrow.

To all that are having et or testing today the best of luck

To my fellow 2ww ers, I hope you are keeing Dr Google to a minimum (I'm not)

Am trying to get some work done but not doing very well thanks to this man and others of his kind at youtube... 




Still at least when I am watching him I'm not googling every twinge and pang.....

Silly thing I found myself asking a magic 8 ball if i was PRG today, the lowest i have sunk so far. I am probably the only person ver the age of 13 to ever use it..

E

/links


----------



## julesbfd

Hi all

Just jumping on to join this thread.
I am 40, single and having my first IVF attempt.
I have PCOS, endrometriosis, no fallopian tubes, fibroid which has been removed and sure there are other things but that will do for now.

I am now on day 8 of stimming and am on 225 menopur which I believe isn't alot due to the things wrong with me.
I have been for my scan today and they say I have 8 follicles on one side and six on the other.  The largest at the moment is only 11mm.
I have to go back again on Saturday for another scan and have to start using Dalicin cream from tonight.

Any thoughts on if that is a low number of eggs? and with my largesst follicle being at 11 at the moment, do I have good enough odds for them to grow, they ideally want to look at EC on Monday or Tuesday.
Be as harsh as you like about how I am doing as I am a newbie to this.

I am trying to stay as realistic as poss whilst being postitive.  My chances of IVF working are very low (under 10% apparently) but have said I will have 3 attempts and what will be, will be.

Any thoughts or advice please.

Thanks
Jules


----------



## stelpo

Back from ET with *3* embies on board! Clinic were sticking with transferring 2, but allowed us to go with 3 if we signed "against medical advice" consent forms - they are sticking with their opinion that going with 3 has no benefit over 2....hey ho, hopefully we have made the right decision   Apparently 2 were very good, and one was just a few hours behind, while the other 2 arrested at the 4cell stage yesterday. Can't help but worry about triplets though   Embryologist made my day by telling me my eggs were like a 35 year olds - probably the oddest compliment I will ever be paid lol.

Julesbfd - I don't think 14 is a low number of follicles at all - I had only 8 and I was quite happy with that. At our age freezing is unlikely to work, so a quality over quantity approach applies, and hopefully they will have grown significantly by your next scan. good luck!

Everybody else, thank you so much for all your positive thoughts and help - now just have to wait it out  

S x


----------



## stelpo

PS - Elaine McE - can I borrow your Magic 8 ball


----------



## Maybethistime

stelpo.

feet up and let those little blighters bed in for the next nine months. I too have 3 on board and am hoping for the best. we have to take our compliments where we find them, the eggs of a 35 year old!!!!!! next thing you know your egs will be getting ID'd in bars and shopping in the kids department..


----------



## Maybethistime

its on the tinternet... http://www.magic8.co.uk/index.php

/links


----------



## stelpo

It said i may rely on it......


----------



## Maybethistime

well if the magic 8 ball says it........


----------



## piesie

Hi everyone, thanks for your kind thoughts.

I got the call this morning and it's not as good as we were hoping but it's still good.  Two fertilised normally, 1 abnormally and 1 was not mature enough... she didn't tell me about the other 4 so I'm not sure what happened to them and stupidly I didn't ask!  At first I thought 'only two' and was a bit upset but now it's sunk in I'm over the moon that it worked.  As there are only 2 I have to go back for transfer tomorrow which is quicker than I though but apparently they do that if there are only 2?  Anyway, still trying to keep positive and hoping they continue growing and the clinic doesn't call me tomorrow morning to cancel!  

Sorry there's no personals, I'm just on my way out for a takeaway (last one for a while lol!) but will be back later to read back through x


----------



## yazz

Evening ladies


Stelpo... That's great news    They are extra sticky little ones xx


Elainemce... Thank you and the magic ball did make me laugh the things we do xx


Sweets.. Pma is still good I think my follies have grown lots and it's all going to be ok hope your well xx


Mejulie ... Hope your keeping well xx


Piesie... 2 is good it only takes one good luck for transfer tomorrow, hope you enjoyed your takeaway xx


Claraliscious ... Good luck for tomorrow too xxx


Hi juliebfb and welcome... 8 follies and 6 follies is amazing the size is quite good if they are not at the correct size before ec they will coast you a few more days, if you read back through the posts mine is a lot worse I was destroyed but I have 4 with potential I have another scan in the morning to see if they have grown much since Tuesday I am silently optimistic, if they are still behind will be coasting into next week, lots of pma needed, let us know how it goes for you lots and lots of luck xx


To anyone I've missed sorry and hope your all well 


Yazz xxx


----------



## yazz

Can't sleep so worried about about tomorrow have my follies grown enough please please just a few more mm


----------



## Maybethistime

Good luck for today Yazz.. I hope you follies are big for thier age, that that kid in ever school photo who look like he'd wandered into the wrong shot...


----------



## stelpo

Morning everyone!

Yazz, Claralicious, Piesie - wishing all the very best for your scans/transfers today, will be thinking of you all xxx

S x


----------



## Jammy J

Morning ladies, can I jump aboard this lovely thread. Have only just found it!

I had 8 eggs collected, 7 fertilised using icsi, 2 blastos on board since weds, we were offered to have 3 put back but we decided on 2. I'm now wishing we went with 3 but oh was worried. Clinic advised me yesterday that 3rd one stopped developing and the other 4 had stopped developing at stage 4. 
So no frosties either but reading all of your posts that doesn't sound unusual. 
Good luck all xx


----------



## julesbfd

Just a quick one if anyone can help as I am a little worried

I had my scan yesterday to se ehow my follies were getting on, day 8 and I have abit of pain on my left side since.  I had eight on one side, 6 on the other, just need to grow abit more and going for further scna tomorrow.
Sorry if this is TMI but I have just been to the loo and there is a little bit of blood on the tissue, is this normal when then have scanned you and for the pain.
I started my pessary last night as well.

Thanks
Jules


----------



## Maybethistime

jules, dont worry about that. egg transfer has nt hapened yet so i dont think its anything to worry about. could be a tiny bit of breakthrough bleeding or you may have scratched yourself.


----------



## Sweets_D

Good afternoon ladies 

Piesie, well done on the 2 embies - let us know how you are when you get back from ET, hoping it went really well for you    xx

Stelpo, 3 embies on board now!    they're extra sticky. What OTD have they given you? xx

Yazz, how did your scan go this morning? Fingers crossed you got good news    xx

Claralicious, was you having a scan this morning too? How are you doing?    xx

MeJulie, How you feeling? Are you still sane or has the 2ww sent you    xx

ElaineMce, at least its not just me... i did on-line tarot yesterday   xx

Julesbfd, That sounds like a great amount of follies  Fingers crossed that they've all grown lovely & big for you tomorrow   . Don't worry about a little blood - they probably just scratched you slightly with the dildocam   xx

Jah1234, Hello & congratulations on the 2 embies on board     xx

Memebaby, Muddyslippers, Urbangirl, Atom, Jay2311 - how are you all doing?   xx

Afm, going rond the twist... had some cramping last night (well more of a pulling sensation), but that went after a couple of hours. Today i am super emotional & fed up of needing a wee so often (but that's because i'm drinking loads). Bloating has now gone & boobs no where near as sensitive as they were. Feel lost & bloody useless... why can't they give you something to do to make us feel we are doing something to help on this 2ww   

Thank heavens it's P.O.E.T.S day - Love to everyone, hope you're all having a good day  

Sweets xxx


----------



## memebaby

the magic 8 ball and on line tarot..... iwas actually shaking with laughter .......not least becasue i know its something i would sneekily do given half the chance.

Given the stresses we are all under is it any wonder we all succumb to the madness at times.

there is some really positive news today on this board. I would give my grannies jewels to have 3 embies on board now rather than the one tired old follicle that i ended up with on iui. Am praying for all of us xxx

i have been having period pain symptoms today. it doesnt matter how i smack it up or what I ask Dr Google to tell me, it is exactly like the same old pre period pain i get every month. evey time I get that dragging/burninig sensation i want to cry. Im due to test on Monday. I know period type pains can be a sympton of pregnancy but in my heart i feel i just know it isnt the case here.

Maybe its natural to have a big attack of negativity as your testing day approaches. My dp is going away this weekend and im on my own with dd which feels a tad unsupportive of him !!!!!! Its mothering sunday on sunday. I know in my heart i could test then and get a proper result be it positive or negative but im just so scared. Im very rambly so will sign off now. 

am i losing the plot her .............


----------



## piesie

Hi ladies,

Well after a stressful start to the day - I was still home at 9.20 waiting for the call from LFC so I called them as it takes us 2 hours to get to central London so we were cutting it a bit fine.  They told me it was still on for 11.30 so off we went.  I was reduced to tears when 'our song' came on the radio just as we'd parked up at the station - 'that's a good sign' DH said  

We're back home now and I'm pleased to say I have two embies onboard!    Apparently they are above average so we're really happy and   they're sticky ones!  I have to say though, it hurt!! I have a dull ache now but I guess it's to be expected after being prodded and poked around twice in 3 days   

I'll read back now to see how everyone else is doing.

   to us all!


----------



## Maybethistime

as my doctor put it, the irony is that implantation can feel exactly like AF, ain't nature a cruel mistress! So it ain't over till the lady who likes cake sings... So try and do some visualisation techniques and imagine your uterus closing in on your follie like a closed fist (possible splitting into two for twins). If you can take it easy this weekend, lay off the caffeine and think happy thoughts. There are two stars in the sky Venus and Pluto, that apparently are only visible once in a lifetime, you can catch them in the very early evening, so go out and make a wish on them

Mothers day is going  to be a difficult one for all of us. Saturday is Paddy's day and as I'm Irish i will be having my first sober paddies day since i was 18. 

How is everyone, any news?


----------



## Maybethistime

pesie. get those feet up and start eating pineapple for implantation and no housework.... two, imagine twins...


----------



## yazz

Hi everyone just a quickie will do personals later


I had my scan and we have 3 follies now that are 15mm, 14mm and a 12mm, one follie has not grown at all, I'm coasting over the weekend and having another scan on Monday with ec collection scheduled for Wednesday or Thursday, I know it's not a lot but it's the best I can expect so I'm happy with this at least it's not abandoned there is hope and I only need one I'm hoping the dhea and everything else has worked its magic on the quality of the eggs...


Yazz xxx


----------



## stelpo

mememe - i think what you are feeling is probably very normal, I would have thought everybody gets negative thoughts coming up to testing? Fingers crossed for a good result  

Yazz, thats great news, the wee blighters are getting there!!

Piesie - 2!! woop woop, welcome to the dreaded 2ww club  

Jah1234 - welcome! If its any consolation, dp and I agonised about transferring 2 or 3 and went for 3, now wondering if we did the right thing, so i don't think it matters what you decided, you will always stress that the other option was the better one!

Claralicious, how did scan go??

AFM, clinic called and said grin and bear cystitis, no medication allowed, so back on the water   

Have a lovely weekend folks!

S x


----------



## Sweets_D

Piesie, many congratulations on having your 2 embies on board   Now rest, rest & do some more resting!!!     xx

Yazz, that is fantastic news   Keep growing follies, you can do it    xx

Stelpo, sorry to hear about cystitis... get plenty of water down you to flush it out. Hope it's not giving you too much grief   xx

ElainMce, going to try that visualisation of yours. It's got to do me better than that eight ball thing of yours as that gave me the wrong answer 

Memebaby, i'm losing the plot with you   

How's everyone else? Hoping you're all ok      xx

Love to all 

Sweets xxx


----------



## Maybethistime

Keep asking the eight ball and you will eventually get the answer you want... Thats the beauty of the ball!


----------



## Jammy J

Ah thanks Stelpo - that makes me feel better.  Such a hard decision which I wasnt expecting to make as they told us two all along, so I never realised 3 would even have been an option.  Clinic called the next day and it had stopped developing, makes me wonder if it would have survived if transfered but it's too late now, I need to be positive for the 2 that I have on board. 
Please stick little ones as you are so special


----------



## Claralicious

good evening  

now after my THIRD attempt let's see if I can manage not to delete this - I may burst into tears (seems to be my default position at the mo!)....anyway....

JAH1234 - Hello and well done with your two embies - you must be really happy   

PIESIE and SWEETS and MEMEBABY and MEJULIE - hope the 2WW isn't driving you crazy - you must be soooo excited      

STELPO - three - wowsers - you'll have a whole football team soon!    

YAZZ - what a lovely friend you and have and crossing everything that those follies will grow  (in the same position myself - see below)

ATOM, MUDDYSLIPPERS, URBANGIRL, ELAINEMCE and JULESFD   hope your journeys are all going well.

AFM - went to the clinic today and my follies have grown to 20mm, 14mm and 14mm and a cheeky new one has grown as well (only 12mm).  I'm amazed at how much they've grown in such a short time.  .  I'm so relieved that I'm still in with a chance (just!).  I have to take an extra gonal-f on saturday eve and then it's EC on Monday at 09.45. Eek!!
I can't believe how stressful every step is!

Anyway have a great weekend - I'm off to surprise my mum (she's the best!) so really looking forward to that - just imagine how many of us will be celebrating mother's day next year woo hoo! 

p.s. anyone got any final advice - what's this about pineapple


----------



## julesbfd

Evening all

Well the pain has subsided abit and no more blood so must of just been after the scan yesterday.  Now I am feeling I should feel more bloated than I do if my follies are growing properly.
Back to Leeds in the morning to see how they are doing, fingers crossed and praying they have grown.

Stelpo - Thanks for your works,fingers crossed it's good news tomorroa and they are growing.

Yazz - Good to hear people think it is a good amoutn of follies.  Just read your post, your are growing now, congrats with that and fingers crossed they carry on.  What is DHEA, is this something I could have taken to try andincrease the size?

Elaine - I am feeling better about things now, the pain isn't as bad and no more bleeding, must of just been from the nurse prodding yesterday (I hope)

Sweets - I am crossing my fingers and toes that tomorrow my follies will have grown and be over 18mm.

When I go to bed, its my pessary and a wheat bag for the stomach and pray for good size follies.  Hope everyone is doing ok this evening, I'm still to get to grips with everything.
Been a stressful week, lot's of my cases at work not going well and today my boiler has broken, £900 for the repair, not what I need or can afford when any money I have tried to save is meant to be for my IVF, not a happy bunny and a little stressed out this eveing.

Jules


----------



## Sweets_D

Good morning ladies 

Julesbfd, the very best of luck for your scan this morning - i have everything crossed for you   Let us know later how you are   xx

Claralicious, that is just brilliant news . I'm so made up for you  . Regarding pineapple, the selenium in it is supposed to be really good at helping implantation... Brazil nuts has the highest amount of selenium so get a big bag to munch through. Again, so happy for you    xx

Piesie, Stelpo, ElaineMce, Memebaby, Mejulie & Jah1234, how are you all doing?      xx

Yazz, Atom, Muddyslippers & Urbangirl - how's things going for you ladies? xx

Afm, I've lost the plot & have hit total meltdown  Really believe AF is on her way. Getting cramps & some pulling underneath like just before AF. However the biggest giveaway is my unreasonable & foul temper    Went off at DH last night like a banshee unleashed from a bottle of pop for no real reason. Said some terrible things (which I knew as I was saying them that I was being unreasonable) & really let myself down & shown myself to be the immature one in our marriage! Worried about it through out the night, then still gave him a fairly hard time this morning before he left for work   I'm such an evil cow  

Anyway, on a brighter note... it's Saturday, yaaayyy 

Hope everyone's doing ok - love, hugs &    to you all 

Sweets xx


----------



## Jammy J

Hi sweets. I'm like you. Felt last night like AF was on it's way. I worked out it would be this weekend that would be due on. Also I rarely got spots, only just before cycle and I have woken up to 2!!! 
Just praying it's not on it's way, I'm only on day 3 after 5 day transfer. What day are you on?? X


----------



## Sweets_D

Hi Jah1234, I'm 7 days past by ET... perhaps the spots are implantation bleed   that's a good sign for you   xx


----------



## Claralicious

Hello everyone,

Just a quickie (!)  SWEETS - just apologise and do something really lovely with your DH - it's SUCH a hard time and I really don't think they get it as much as us. Don't be hard on yourself - you're human and you're going through such a stressful time - it's completely understandable.  Now go and find him, put your arms around him and tell him you love him.......good luck  


X


----------



## Jammy J

Sorry sweets I should have said the spots are on my face and not anywhere else. Ha ha. I woulndt be complaining if they were any where else. This has made me chuckle this morning. Hope put a smile on your face too xx


----------



## Sweets_D

jah1234 said:


> Sorry sweets I should have said the spots are on my face and not anywhere else. Ha ha. I woulndt be complaining if they were any where else. This has made me chuckle this morning. Hope put a smile on your face too xx


   That's cheered me up no end - what an idiot I am??   xx

Claralicious, thanks for the being the voice of reason  I've spoken to him & apologised so all good there  Hopefully he won't be working too late today & it will soon be time to be cuddled up & to forget the world for a bit  Thank you xx

Bad tempered old cow signing off for now  

Hope everyone's having a bright day    & 

With love, Sweets xxx


----------



## memebaby

hi every one

i am feeling lower than a snakes belly. For the last 2 days i have had horrible dragging crampy period pains and if my period isnt coming then im a monkeys uncle as they say in these parts.

Im just winding myself up getting upset and angry, like if you are coming then just bring it on and stop torturing me. I know its becasue i didnt do the magic 8 ball !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I am 11 days post insemination and have been told to test on monday. my sympathetic and caring sharing partner has gone away for the weekend on the guise of doing some work for a friend but he was down the pub last night quicker than a whippet out of the traps and its the rugby thing tonight so i am left alone to agonise over all of this . I feel like does he even care. 

whats getting to me now in the land of irrational people is that i took my temperature this morning because i remember reading somewhere that your temp goes up when you are pregnant () my temp was 36.4 which is lower than normal so i have now convinced myself that is another sign that im not with child. Ridiculous really as i never knew what it was before and i dont even know how much it is meant to increase. I think in a former life i did used to be quite an intelligent level headed person ha ha

please for all those with period pain symptoms , are they bad like dragging, burning real period type pains. My tiny bit of positivity wants to say if i started having these pains friday morning and theyve been pretty constant since then wouldnt i have come on by now.

Ok im officially boring myself now so my apologies fellow friends. But for now i will sign off with "if im pregnant ill show my bum in woolworths window"

best of wished to the rest of you. You are all lovely and your posts make me smile and fel so much better,

Susan


----------



## yazz

Hiya everyone flying visit again today not long got in for work now got to get ready to take mother in law for an early mothers day meal, it's all go...


Sweets... Where has your pma gone Hunni it's not over till its over, I've read lots ( most ladies) get af type pains and the dragging feeling it can go either way BFP or bfn, lots of    For you xxx


Julesbfd... Thank you for reply x DHEA is supposed to increase egg quality and sometimes quantity, you need to take it for at least 4 mths before treatment, it's not licensed in this country I get it from dhea.com in America, there is lots on here about it sorry haven't got time to find the link right now will do later xxx


Claraliscious.. Ditch that fresh pineapple Hunni don't go near it just the juices, and lots of brazil nuts(yuk) thank you for message will pm you later xxx


Hi to everyone else hope your all doing ok and not going   


Afm.. I'm doing good very positive haven't really had time to think just leaving it in the hands of fate now


Will catch up with everyone later have a good evening whatever your all doing 


Yazz xxxx


----------



## Sweets_D

memebaby said:


> please for all those with period pain symptoms , are they bad like dragging, burning real period type pains. My tiny bit of positivity wants to say if i started having these pains friday morning and theyve been pretty constant since then wouldnt i have come on by now.
> 
> Ok im officially boring myself now so my apologies fellow friends. But for now i will sign off with "if im pregnant ill show my bum in woolworths window"


Hi Susan, how are you feeling this morning?  I can so relate to how you're feeling right now... I'm constantly flipping between rational & damn irrational. On & off I keep getting the dragging feeling down below and often a stitch like pain just below my belly button. I'm very warm too like i usually am before AF makes her pressence known. And of course i'm extremley tetchy at the moment. Rational side of me says it's stress & i'm examining every sign way too much... you know what the irrational side of me says 

With regards to "Woolsworths window" though, take the fact that there aint any to show your bum in anymore so that's got to be a positive sign. You are 12 days past now so that's a huge way into the journey. Hang on in there for tomorrow. Me and all the rest of us here are   that you get the result you so deserve. I hope DP is back home with you soon to give you some support. Heaven knows what goes on in their minds, but as my DH told me last night, he's scared too but he's terrified on putting his stress onto mine & risk me getting even more anxious about things.   Come on, we've got to be more positive. Yes it's in the hands of fate, but nothing we can do can alter what the outcome is going to be. Step by step xx

Yazz, thank you  Glad to hear you are feeling positive. Hope your meal last night was yummy  xx

Hello's to Claralicious, Jules, Jah1234, Piesie, Stelpo, ElaineMce, Mejulie - how are you ladies all doing? Sorry if I missed anyone xx

Have a lovely day everyone.

Love, hugs & lots of 

Sweets x


----------



## memebaby

thanks for the lovely response sweets.

My friend on these boards who had her insemination same day as me got a bfn yesterday. sigh .......


and as for today i can honestly say i am literally going from wee to wee and on each one i take a great big breath look down and my heart lurches.

nothing yet...let the torture continue. 

positive thoughts to all. Sweets..feel for you so much and want the absolute best for you. keep going my dear. xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Claralicious

SWEETS + MEMEBABY -  sound like you are both going super crazy - meme - your test is tomorrow here's hoping it's a BFP   keep positive and cross everything    

JAH1234  keep strong and keep positive    

JULESBFD - how are you feeling - any news  

YAZZ - keeping everything triple crossed for you tomorrow   

AFM - been eating brazil nuts and drinking pineapple juice like they're going out of fashion!   Did my Ovitrelle last night but a few drops dripped out at the end and spent all morning worrying about it and then couldn't be arsed to worry any more!  Got my EC tomorrow at 09.45 tomorrow......oh my goodness!! I sometimes have to keep reminding myself that this is all real and this is happening because it can seem so unreal at times.  Anyway will let you know if they manage to get any eggs out of my follies tomorrow (I'd like three/four big strong ones please  

Have a great week everyone   and sorry for so few personals   but in a bit of a rush.....x


----------



## memebaby

hey all

never even got to test. got af this afternoon, mothers day !!!!!!!!!!!

gutted.absolutely and completely gutted.

Good luck for ec tomorrow Clara and to my friends on teh 2ww, still keepin them crossed for you and will watch in the wings cheering you on 

but goodness me ,,,,this really hurts

Susan


----------



## yazz

Hiya all


What a sad evening ... So sorry Memebaby    My thoughts are with you Hunni nothing I can say to make you feel better but sending you big big hugs xxxx


Thanks sweets tomorrow is d-day I'm dreading it want to know but don't xxx


Clarililiscous (sp) doh ... Lots of pma and luck for tomorrow sweetie, I'll be thinking of you xxx


For everyone else thinking of you and lots of love and luck xxx


Sorry it's short and sweet but another busy day work has a lot to answer for, now on annual leave for two weeks woop woop, will be able to catch up good and proper now yayyy 


Yazz xxx


----------



## stelpo

Morning all!

Claralicious, been thinking about you, hope EC went good, waiting on tenterhooks to hear how many lovely eggs you got  

Yazz, good luck for scan, I hope the blighters have had a growth spurt over the weekend!

Mememe, so sorry hun, I think we ALL hate Mothers day a little bit - hope you're doing OK, and you are in my thoughts. Tamsin, if you're still reading, your in there too. 

Everyone else - sorry terrible memory - hope you all had a good weekend and babydust to all 

S x


----------



## Sweets_D

Memebaby, Susan I am so terribly sorry for you     Sorry I couldn't reply last night when I read your post, but I was breaking my heart for you. I am sending you so much love & hugs right now. I don't know what else to say, but I would like to think that we are all here for each other no matter what. We might be strangers in the real world, but here we understand & can relate to what each other is going through    

Sweets xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Sweets_D

Hi everyone,

Claralicious, how did your ET go this morning? Hope you're doing ok & that you got some lovely eggies    xx

Yazz, how did your scan go - I've had everything crossed for you that follies have grown    xx

How is everyone else doing? Stelpo, Jah1234, Julesbfd, ElainMce, MeJulie & anyone else I might have missed. Good or crap, come & talk about it!    xx

Afm, AF is on her way for sure. Bad pains & a tinge of colour when i wipe... even wearing a towel so i'm prepared... never mind eh? Can't wait to get out of the office & into my car 

Love to everyone & plenty of      &  

Sweets xx


----------



## Claralicious

Hello  ,


SWEETS - I am gutted for you   I really am - are you SURE it's your AF?? Sending you a cyber hug   and lots of love. Really feel for you xxxxxxxxxxx

YAZZ - any news?? How did it go? Can't wait to hear   

STELPO - thank you for your kind thoughts. Hope all is well in Stelpo world  

AFM - got 3 eggs and I am made up   - was so worried there would be non.  Belly is tender and been asleep all day. Just got to wait to know what's happened to them tomorrow......

It's so up and downy this IVF thing isn't it? Thrilled one minute and in the pit of despair the next.  Really sending all my good wishes to you SWEETS. 

Sorry for no more personals but need to sleep some more, love and baby dust to all.....zzzzzzzz.....xxx


----------



## memebaby

Sweets...big sigh. seems early bearing in mind your otd ??        am still keeping fingers and toes crossed for you. I know how hard it is to function at work and have to behave like everything is normal. ONe step at a time eh XXXXXXXXX Will wait to hear more

I dont know where im at . im so down but feel like ironically i dont have time to be down as i must plan my next move.but i dont want to, i kind of want to stare at the wall.!!!

Spent last night flicking between the adoption threads and the treatment abroad thread and have no idea really what to do. feel like iui is a big fat waste of time for me taking into account age and sperm issues but we just dont really have the money to dive headlong into ivf.  

I could go straight onto round 2 of iui but cant this month as we have a holiday arranged that would fall slap bang in middle of cycle at insemination time .so now im resenting the holiday but cant cancel it becasue everyone is excited to go......but when you are 42 it just feels like tic toc tic toc, if you know what i mean.

oh well enough about me, Clara you must be relieved to have had sucess at ec, praying everything gets jiggy as it should.

We need some good happy news on this board.

best to all

Susan


----------



## Maybethistime

message for Meme baby.


People are seeing amazing results with DHEA combined with a GI diet leading up to fertility treatments using own eggs. Do a bit of homework on it. For now it's important to grieve then dust yourself off and as the song says try again.....


----------



## mejulie40

Hi ladies,

Sweets - pray its not your af, could just be a bleed with a bfp  lots of ladies get them. have you had any other symptoms. sending you a big hug xxx

Memebaby - sending you a huge hug. tx is so frustrating xxx

Yazz - Thinking of you today hope those follies have grown xxx

Claralicious - "3" eggs is fab pray they get jiggy tonight xxx

Piesie - how are you getting on, any symptoms yet? xxx

Stelpo - hope you are well? xxx

Hello to everyone else xxx

Afm - where do i start.... had some spotting on fri which got heavier & i panicked!!! told dh it was over but wanted to test anyway.... got a BFP.... bleed went away but left me in no mans land... could it be trigger shot still in system, implantation bleed or a true positive result? i am now resting & will retest wed..aarrghh tx really can mess with your head. pls do not test early as it just makes it worse xxx

luv, hugs & babydust to us all 

julie xxx


----------



## stelpo

Meme - I so feel for you, and you have put me right off testing early lol! Try and be positive until Wed - its not THAT long.....just feels like three blooming weeks not days   

My OTD is 15dp3dt - does that not seem quite long to you guys? See, now I'm trying to get you to tell me it would be OK to test early  

Love to all

S x


----------



## mejulie40

Stelpo - you made me laugh  most clinics seem to test 14 days from ec. my clinic said they test later to make sure trigger out of your system but checking on web links (like we do lol) it says trigger takes 9-14 days to leave so i have no idea why they really test later!!  xxx


----------



## stelpo

Glad I made you laugh lol! 

See, thats what i thought, 14 days from EC, however they have told me 15 days from ET, which is actually 19 days from EC.....aaarghhh!

S x


----------



## Sweets_D

Hi there,

Claralicious, 3 is just amazing!!! I bet you can't believe it  Well done lady, I am really made up for you. Hoping &   that they all get jiggy with the   tonight  xx 

mejulie  . When is your otd?   that you still get your bfp. What a frustrating up/down time this is xx

Memebaby, i'm 9 days past ET & was told not to test for 15 days. I know you're desperate to make you next move, but use that holiday to get some "me" time. The rest before trying again will do you a lot more good than harm. You deserve it!   xx

Thanks for the good wishes everyone... seems pretty damn conclusive now this evening. Red with clots so I would say that a certain large lady is singing! Do I carry on with the pessaries? Do I carry on with my vitamins? Is there any point testing next Sunday? Suggestions would be gratefully received xx

Dreading DH coming home & seeing his disappointment. Did warn him this morning that it was on it's way, but I bet he's still hoping 

Anyway, love,     & lots of   to everyone

Sweets xx


----------



## mejulie40

Sweets - please keep taking vits & pessaries just in case you still have little one in there. seem many posts where they have had bleeds with clots & still got bfp. how many days ago did you have et? wish i could make it all ok for you, tx is such a tough journey for us ladies x


----------



## Sweets_D

Hi mejulie, thank you   It was 9 days ago that i had ET - 12 days since EC. 6 days until testing day xx


----------



## mejulie40

Sweets - your et was 2 days after me so it could just be implantation as very early for af, if you can rest tomorrow, eat lots of protein & drink tons of water xxx


----------



## Sweets_D

I would have been due AF today... I thought implantation bleeding was normally 4, 5 or 6 days after ET & usually brown?

Thank you for replying - i'm a pain in the bum  

Sweets xx


----------



## mejulie40

Sweets - how are you feeling today? have you called your clinic. xxx


----------



## yazz

Morning everyone


Sweets... Don't stop the pessaries etc it seems very early for bleeding if it's not worked, I have read that some woman have bleeding early and are in fact pregnant I'm not trying to mess with your head but don't give up yet,    And    For you xxx


Claraliscious... That's great news I hope they were busy overnight xxx


Stelpo, mejulie, piesie, Memebaby and everyone else hope your all ok 


Afm... Had my scan yesterday they are now 14mm and 2 at 16mm so still not there yet, re-scan tomorrow morning and looking at Friday now for ec if they are all a minimum of 18mm tomorrow, grow you buggers grow I've done 2 weeks of 3 injections daily now and my legs are so sore...  


Yazz xxx


----------



## Sweets_D

Hi Mejulie   The clinic has just called me back & told me to basically hang in there & see how it's goes. Rest as much as I can & monitor the loss (which is very heavy now sadly), continue with the pessaries and test on Friday (not Sunday as I was originally told at ET). With having 2 embies on board, there is a slim chance that one is hanging on. But being relaistic, I'm not going to build my hopes up at all. As far as i'm concerned this wasn't our time, we will lick our wounds for a while & then see what we decide to do. Bit weepy & feeling a little sorry for myself, but i'll be ok. Thank you for asking. Anyway, how are you doing - are you still sane? When's your test date?      xx

And how are my other lovely ladies doing today? 

Claralicious, good luck & lots of   vibes that you hear real soon about your eggs. It's horrible waiting for that call    xx

Stelpo, Piesie, Yazz, ElaineMce - how are you      that you're all doing good xx

Memebaby, how are you beairng up now? When & where is this holiday? Room for another      xx

Have a good day whatever you're doing - love & hugs 

Sweets xxx


----------



## Sweets_D

Hi Yazz, those follies are being naughty, but they're getting there   - I bet you feel like you've been dragged through the mill with all this backwards & forwards lark. Come on follies, do some growing for your mummy (that's told them!). I'm    that at least your 16mm ones will grow so you can move forward with your EC. You'll get there, you watch       

Sweets xxxx


----------



## mejulie40

Yazz - glad they have grown a little. try eating half a pot of cottage cheese & pint of milk everyday also put hot water bottle on your tum esp at night. it worked for me x

Sweets - pray you get good news on fri. my otd is thurs but i'm going to test in the morning. xxx


----------



## yazz

Thanks sweets and mejulie,


I've been drinking loads of organic milk and I've been eating Philadelphia cheese by the pot full with a spoon (am actually waiting for the chocolate one to hit the shelves down here) I tried cottage cheese eeeuuuuwwww it's disgusting...


Sweets.. Hang in there remember the pma !!!    Xxx 


Yazz xxx


----------



## mejulie40

Yazz - i agree cottage cheese is yuck!! but i swear it worked xxx


----------



## Claralicious

Morning lovelies  ,

YAZZ - only a couple moredaysnow and I'm sure they'll be big and strong - keep the faith sister!!   it really is so hard waiting isn't it - but at leastthey'regrowing woo hoo!!!

Hello MEJULIE how's it all going?    how long now till your test day?

SWEETS - keep strong - it's so bloody horrible this procedure isn't it? So up and down.  You know it ain't over till the fat lady sings - and my lips are firmly sealed....   

AFM 2 of the eggs fertilised which I am over the moon about - due for ET 4 tomorrow - any advice anyone I couldn't eat yesterday and then threw up! My back was KILLING me - do you reckon it was the ET procedure?? Anyway feeling secretly very pleased that 2 little embies are growing and waiting to come home tomorrow  

Love to all xxxxx


----------



## Maybethistime

i think i am out i have just found blood. its not heavy but its there, its exactly the way my mc started. confused though as always thought as long as i was taking prog and est it kept af away...


----------



## stelpo

Elaine - chin up, keep positive til OTD, bit of bleeding isn't necessarily bad news.   As you have said yourself, it aint over til the fat lady sings! Fingers crossed.

I'm confused about the prog issue too, I was given enough for 14 days starting the day before ET, which isn't enough to last til OTD which is 15 days after ET, surely if there was any chance of BFP prog should continue into early preg? I'm really hating this 2ww, its much worse than all the drugs bit!  

Clara, magic news about your 2 embies, all the very best for tom, will be thinking about you - my advice would be to take a couple of paracetamol before you go, I didn't and wished I had. Good luck!

S x


----------



## Sweets_D

Claralicious, well done on your 2 little embies . Just think, this time tomorrow they will be back on board   Lots of      coming your way. I found the ET a lot easier than the EC, but if you're still aching, take a paracetamol about 20 mins before hand. Honestly you will be fine... the excitement will over take everything else. xx

ElaineMce, just take it really easy & try not to panic (perhaps I need to take my own advice). You've got to keep positive. Have you rang your clinic for advice?    for you xx

Stelpo, I was originally given OTD for 15 days after ET, but was informed today that was wrong & it's really 13 days after OTD. Clinic said test day should be the day you finish pessaries. Am I confused much?  xx

Love &  

Sweets xxx


----------



## julesbfd

Hello everyone

Thanks ever so much for your thoughts and wishes, have been abit anxious the past few days, what with scan Thurs, at, Mon and today.  Everyone's words are a great help.  I have told them at the clinic that if it wasn't for this site, I would know nothing as you are told very little.

Claralicious, congrats on your two eggs that have fertilised and the very best of luck for ET tomorrow, you will come home with your embies on board, exciting eh

Mejulie Congrats on you BFP, hoe it all continues for you

Sweets, it's not over til its over, best wishes, my thoughts are with you and hope it’s not what you think, thinking of you, you are always giving everyone else some love

Yazz – positive thoughts for your egg, mine have taken some time but now I have some big enough so believe me, it happens even when you don't believe they will grow enough.

AFM today I have been back for my 4th scan in six days and after 12 days of stimming and I now have some follies that are big enough.  Will the ones that were under 17mm continue to grow and might be big enough?
I am now booked in for EC on Thursday.  I have to take the other injection from the fridge at 11.30pm tonight.  I am very tired after these past few days, it will be a killer staying awake.
I'm sure it will be fine but on Thursday, all the other ladies will be with their artners and I will be on my own, I hope I don't get too many strange looks.

Thanks everyone and the very best of luck to all
Jules


----------



## Claralicious

jULES- you'll be fine - no-one will look at you on your own believe me - you'll be fine   and if your follies are 17mm then that sounds like a good size to me - well done!!  

This just a quickie cos I'm a bit tired so off to lie down.

Love to all and let's all keep strong on this crazy journey  

Xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## piesie

Evening ladies,

Sorry, not been on this thread since ET on Friday and have pages to read back through!!

I still have a bit of a sore tummy but not too bad now - just bloated!  Getting the odd twinge but assume that's due to all the prodding and poking that went on at ET (changing speculums and catheters mid-way through etc!)?  Not had any bleeding or notable discharge.  I'm still taking the progesterone pessaries twice a day (stuck with the 'back door' as I'd heard it can cause thrush the other way - sorry if tmi!).  I'm a bit confused about my OTD... LFC said blood test on 28/03 (2 weeks after EC) and poas two days later but when I called my nurse at the satellite clinic she said poas on 29/03!  I've only got enough pessaries to last until 29th so will go with that I think?  Has everyone else been given consistent dates? 

I've taken 3 days off work and have been sitting trawling the internet for what to eat and what not as I wasn't given any advice for what to eat etc after ET.  I don't eat red meat and am a bit of a fisholic so I think I'm going to be mainly eating chicken seeing as certain fish are out!!!  I have bought a little book that tells my if I can/can't eat certain things but I think I maybe better with actual eating plans and then the worry is taken away... perhaps I'm overthinking this - lol! - too much time on my hands!  

We spent Sunday afternoon visiting our respective mothers with flowers and cards and I was itching to tell them we'd been having tx but DH wants to wait until after we've tested so we know one way or another.  Mind you, I was really self concious about feeling bloated and the weight I've put on in the last month or so... I wondered if they noticed!


----------



## yazz

Evening ladies


Sweets .. How are you Hunni hope you still got that pma by the bucketful thinking of you xxx


Julie's.. 17 mm is good I'm a bit behind that so know how your feeling, it's a nightmare, to ing and throwing to hospital dreading every scan,    Your stubborn little buggers grow, when's your next scan ? Xx


Claraliscious ... Fab news with the embies    Good luck for et tomorrow, I've never bothered about et it's ec I don't like at all, but if your worried take a couple of paracetamol an hour before you go, wayy pupo tomorrow girl xxx




Elainemce... Lots of pma my girl bleeding does not mean its over sweetie, I know it's hard but that big fat lady ain't sung yet    That you will get that   xxx


Piesie... Lovely to have you back glad everything going good for you, as for foods to eat, I drink pineapple juice (do not eat fresh pineapple) eat plenty of brazil nuts, these are supposed to be really good for implantation, seeds ( pumpkin, sunflower etc) porridge, baked potatoes baked beans, chicken, eggs etc.... A good book is ziti west but you don't need to buy it google what to eat by her , lots of luck for the dreaded   xxx


Hi to mejulie and stelpo hope your both ok xx


Scan in the morning so d-day has arrived 


Take care everyone 


Yazz xxx


----------



## Sweets_D

Good morning evryone,

Calaralicious - I want to wish you all the very best luck with your ET today. Just think, next time you post on here, those little embies will be home with you  Lots of love,   &    coming to you from me xxx

Yazz - sending you lots of    that your follies are now big enough. Thinking of you with your scan today xxx

Piesie, congratulations on your ET - lots of    &    that you got extra sticky ones  xxx

Julesbfd - hope the trigger shot went well last night?  . We will be with you in spirit tomorrow so please don't feel alone xxx

ElaineMce - how are you this morning? Been hoping &   it's not come to anything much & has now stopped?    xxx

Mejulie - the very best of luck with your test this morning. I have everything crossed for you. Hope you're back here soon with some positive news    xxx

To everyone else,        that you're all doing ok xxx

With love, Sweets xxx


----------



## memebaby

hello all

just wanted to let you know that i am so anxious for you all at your various stages.
Julesbfd....i went for all my treatment alone as my partner couldnt come due to work. I was absolutely fine. I did feel a little like everyone was siting with partners but to be honest i just picked up a mag , had a read and zoned out. I suspect nobody else was in the slightest bit intersted thst i was on my own but i understand how you feel. It will all be fine

Sweets.......hey am just sending you big hugs and waiting to hear with everyting crossed.

mejulie.wow on the bfp,  all good wishes and vibes

Elaine.  i so hope you are wrong. nothing i can say to make you feel better but im thinking of you and so hoping for the best

love and wishes to all of you, having failed in my first try i honestly feel like to see success for you all makes me feel so much better. you are great , lovely people who deserve a bit of a break (so come on god.please xxxxxxxxxxx)

SUsan


----------



## yazz

Hi all 


Hope everyone is well will do personals later... X


Well I've had my scan and.... YAYYY they've done it the buggers have grown, I've got a 19mm, a 18mm and a 17.5mm and the lonely follie on one ovary that was doing very little is now a 14mm so egg collection Friday and they will aspirate the little follie as there might be a mature eggie in there woop woop,    Of course...


There is one hurdle over been a stressfull week 


Have a good day everyone will catch up later 


Yazz xxx


----------



## Maybethistime

Well done Yazz..


----------



## stelpo

woop woop - fab news Yazz!! Knew the little blighters would get there in the end!

S x


----------



## piesie

Yay!  Great news Yazz!  That's the power of positive thinking   Good luck for Friday


----------



## Jammy J

Fab news yazz. 

Sweets. - hope you are ok xx


----------



## Sweets_D

Well done Yazz,   I am absolutely over the moon for you -  knew they'd get there for you. That's another  achieved  

Lots of love, Sweets xxx


----------



## Claralicious

YAZZ - well done you!!! Have been thinking about you all day.  I kept a hot water bottle on my belly for the last few days and I think it made a big difference. Good luck for Friday     

AFM - got 2 embies on board - wooooooo hooooooo - welcome to the good ship Claralicious my little lovelies....
Am very pleased as we're the embryologists who said more or less - good going for a bird your age ha ha ha  

Anyway will catch up tomorrow ( just got two more days off work ) just got to sort out all my cover work.
Love to you all xxxxxxxxx


----------



## stelpo

Oooooh, congrats Clara! Welcome to 2ww hell    Your embryologist comment made me chuckle as mine said something similar - she would be happy if these embryos were from a 35yr old - whoop whoop - at least we have something going for us...

Now       those wee ones stay put right there.

S x


----------



## Sweets_D

Good morning, just a real quick one

Julesbfd, just want to wish you all the very best for your EC this morning. I'll be thinking of you all the way. Good luck & lots of love   

Sweets xxx


----------



## yazz

Morning ladies


Thank you for all your lovely messages xxx


Sweets... How are you Hunni ? Xxx


Claraliscious... Great news with the embies woop woop    That they are extra sticky, loved the embryologist comment but goes to show being 40 doesn't mean we're all dried up xxx


Elaine... How are things with you ? Xxx


Piesie, Memebaby, stelpo, jah1234 hope you are all well xxxx


Jules.. Good luck for ec today hope it all goes well and you get lots of eggies and they get jiggy over night xxx


Afm... Had my trigger shot last night (ovitrelle this time as can't get pregnyl) omg did it make me Ill within 10 mins was so sick, and I have more of them to use as cannot get gestone either so using that for extra progesterone support, happy days, well booked in for egg collection at 11am tomorrow morning I finally got there ...


Have a good day everyone xx


Yazz xxx


----------



## TheYankee

I'm back!

Hi all.  For those who joined this thread after I left, I'm an American in London, going to CRGH, I had one cycle of taking primulot and sniffing but my lining didn't lessen, so I've been taking primulot since day 5 and I just started sniffing again.

I haven't read the past posts, so hoping that there has been some positive news, that I'll get to know everyone else and that I'm hoping that I can finally join on the journey to IVF.

Be back after reading!!


----------



## mejulie40

Hi ladies,

Not good news for us  my bfp from mon has now changed to a BFN clinic think my trigger must have still been in my system even though 16 days after!! we are gutted xxx


----------



## Maybethistime

Mejulie, I am so sad for you... Rest up and keep in touch....


----------



## yazz

Mejulie so so sorry Hunni    Lots of    Xxx


Hi Yankee and welcome back x


Yazz xx


----------



## Claralicious

Mejulie - am SO sorry. Are you 100% sure??  I really, really feel for you     - as if ths process isn't up and down enough.  Sending you all my love - keep strong lovely lady xxxxxx

Yankee - lovely to have you back   how have you been? You must be excited about your up-coming treatment  

Stelpo - how do you deal with this crazy time? I keep feeling really happy and then thinking what for and then think it's not going to happen and then think why not and then.....blah blah blah - sorry I'm boring myself AAGGHH .......sorry  

Elaine - how are you doing??   are you feeling ok? Sending all my love  

Meme sending you all my love too   xxxxxxxx

Piesie - how are you doing with that 2ww? Not long now till test day woo hoo  

Jah1234 - how are things? Where you up to now?   xxxx

Yazz - SO excited about tomorrow for you - go home and feet up for the day (don't forget to let us know   )

OK ladies back to my lounging around (really getting quite used to this - goodness knows how I'll get on when I'm back at work next week) 

Take care y'all - group hug  . xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Jammy J

Mejulie, that is so unfair. I really hope you are ok. I'm thinking of you lots. 

Afm I am now 8 days post 5 day transfer and feeling really down today. Am praying my AF is not due to come knocking. Haven't had any symptoms apart from period like cramping this afternoon. Am keeping everything crossed. 

Hope all ok xxx


----------



## stelpo

Mejulie, so so sorry to hear your news, hope you're OK. 

Clara, I don't think I'm coping with it very well at all. literally just counting down the days - hopefully going back to work on Mon might distract me a bit! Now 7dp3dt and no symptoms.....I'm still concerned that I only have enough progesterone to last until next Wed and OTD is next Fri, though I also think OTD is quite late at 15days post transfer - god, I am driving myself mad overthinking this!

Piesie, when is your OTD? 

Everyone else, hope you're all OK and plugging away at it all!

S x


----------



## julesbfd

Thankyou all for the good luck messages, I was feeling pretty positive this morning.
Home now and not feeling so good.  They have said that my known donors sperm hasn't defrosted right,they want over 6 mill and there is only 1 million,don't know why as when his sperm was frozen,it was fine.
Been told I cannot do ivf and will have to do icsi which from what I can gather,is not an option that they wanted.
They have also said that I have ohss so wo have to measure how much I drink and how much I get rid of.  Got to go back on sunday and tuesday for blood tests.
I am laid hear feeling totally deflated,I need to find out more about icsi,the bit they did say is it can damage the eggs.

The only bit that was ok was that out of 22 follies,I got 17 eggs.


Jules


----------



## stelpo

Chin up Jules, I did ICSI and got 5 eggs out of 7 fertilising normally, 3 of which are now tucked up nice and warm   I know its not what you expected or wanted, but at least its a viable option of continuing.

Good luck!

S x


----------



## piesie

Evening ladies,

Stelpo - I'm now 6dp2dt and I've been given THREE OTD's so I'm going with the middle one! lol!  I had ET last Friday and LFC told me blood test on 28th or poas on 30th.  After ET I spoke to the fertility nurse at the satellite clinic to let her know how I got on and she said to poas on 29th.  I really don't know whay they can't all be consistent.  I've counted up the pessaries and I have enough to get to Thursday morning so I think I'll wait until then to test.  If it's positive I assume I'll have to get more quick smart!  I might call the nurse early next week to see what happens in this situation.

I don't really have any symptoms - bit of a dull ache with the occasional stabbing pain, sore (.)(.) but other than that, nothing - don't know if that's good or bad?  If you are going to bleed, do you bleed when af would be due or does the progesterone hold it back?  Theoretically af would be due next Monday so fx she doesn't arrive .  I went back to work today and it did take my mind off things to a certain extent but was feeling really self concious for some strange reason! lol!


----------



## stelpo

Oooh Piesie, I didn't realise we were so close! I had ET last Thurs (3dt) and OTD poas 30th! I'm thinking 28th would be better, seeing as I only have progesterone up til then, and thats 16 days from EC, 13 from ET - what do you think? But then again I really don't want to test early either though incase its too early - aaargh.

S x


----------



## TheYankee

Stelpo & Pesie - I was told 14 days past ET for poas.  Why not call your clinic and ask about the progesterone issue and testing.  and best of luck to both of you!!

Jules - great number of eggs and best of luck with everything...will cross fingers that it all works out!

Stelpo - hope that your wait continues for a long time!

jah - will keep things crossed as well

Hi Clara - things are going well, though having break-through bleeding right now, which is annoying.  Oh, well...once my period arrives I head into CRGH to see if my lining is thinned and if so, I'll get a dilapan inserted and hopefully then start stimming.

To everyone else...will try to keep reading and getting to know peoples' situations.


----------



## Sweets_D

Good afternoon ladies,

Hi Yankee, welcome back - good luck with the stimming  xx

Jules, 17 eggs is fantastic - try not to worry about the change of plan, I have everything crossed for you that it will all be good   xx

Stelpo, I was given two different otd's... first one was for 15 days after ET, second one was 13 days after ET & told it's always on the last day of your pessaries. Hope your'e handing in there & not going too      xx

Piesie, hope you're doing ok too? What a bonkers time the 2ww is... I am hoping &   that you're doing ok.   xx

Jah1234, how's it all going for you. Hope you're relatively sane still.    xx 

Claralicious, still enjoying your time off  Hope you've got plenty to keep you sat on your bum    xx

Yazz, hope you doing ok too?  Can I ask a quick question please... you say you're having ovitrelle throughout for extra progesterone support - has it been identified before on a previous try that you had a low level? Fingers crossed you're still sane too    xx

MeJulie, I am so very deeply sorry  What a cruel trick mother nature played on you. How are you bearing up now   Lots of    xx

ElaineMce, how are you doing? What's your thoughts about trying again? Hope you're doing ok    xx

Memebaby, same to you - how are you doing now?    xx

Afm, as most of you know, my AF arrived bang on time on Monday 9 days past my ET. Clinic told me to hang in there until today, but from the colour & amount of loss, I knew for sure it wasn't our time  Anyway, I've had since Monday to come to terms with it & I'm getting there with it now. Really didn't want to do the test this morning, but as predicted, it was a very instant & definite BFN. Got our follow up with the consultant next Wednesday as I have lots of questions I want answering. Haven't got a clue about what to do next really... don't honestly know if we can another "spare" £5.5k & i'm not sure if I can mentally do this again. You watch, I'll be back next week saying I want to try again  

On a positive side, it's Friday afternoon & I have a very hot date with 1 or 2 bottles of wine tonight   

Girls, I'm so very grateful for the friendship, best wishes & support you've all shown to me. For the ones of you that have ended up with a sad conclusion to your journey, I hope you all gain the strength you need to pick yourself up & find the courage to move forward     . Good luck with whatever you decide. 

To those of you currently still on the 2ww, I am sending all the positive vibes I can your way & i trully hope &    you win through & all get your BFP's. I'm gonna keep lurking & wishing you all the best.

I'll be toasting each & every one of you tonight       

With thanks, love, grattitude & lots of kick-ass PMA coming your way

Sweets xxx


----------



## yazz

Hi everyone..


Sweets ... Am so so sorry Hunni      Xxxx they put me on gestone on my 2nd and 3rd cycle and ovitrelle this cycle as gestone unavailable, it's because I bled on day 8 after transfer on Ivf no 1, they didn't test me but took it that I was not getting enough progesterone from the bum bullets and my own body, keep positive my lovely your time will come xxxxxxx


Julie's ... Wow 17 eggs is amazing Have got everything crossed for you xxx


Stelpo... How are you doing ? I've always been told to test 16 days after ec, not that I've listened I'm sorry to say I'm a bugger for early testing I have no patience xxx


Jah... How are you today ? Xxx


Mejulie, Memebaby, elainemce   Xxxx


Yankee... Good luck with the stimming xxx


Afm... Ec went so smoothly today I was dreading it as I've always found it hurts like hell and beyond but today was good, I got 3 eggies (not a huge amount I know) but the best I can get considering the last week of not knowing if the follies was going to get there, so      That they get jiggy overnight and I have 3 embies to come home on Sunday or Monday ...


Lots of love and luck to everyone 


Yazz xxxx


----------



## yazz

Ohhh dear how bad am I 


Claire ... How are you sweetie hope your relaxing with feet up and doing nothing and those lovely little embies are getting seriously comfy    Xxx


Sorry I missed you out I didn't mean too xxxx


Lots of love and luck 


Yazz xxxx


----------



## julesbfd

Thanks all so much for your thoughts, I think yesterday, finding out, being doped up etc, I just wasn’t handling things well and didn’t really know what ICSI was, I have now read up and feel better.
I am drinking lot’s and lot’s of water to try and ward off the OHSS, have to have checks and blood tests on Sunday and Tuesday to see how I am going with it. At the moment I don’t feel too bad, just sore as I’m sure everyone does after EC so fingers crossed it doesn’t cause too many problems.

Myttc, glad to hear you are home, hope you are feeling ok and are on the mend.

I have not long had the call from the embryologist (wow, what a rollercoaster this is day to day).
Out of the 17 eggs, they were able to inject 13 and 9 have fertilised.  They said they will see me Sunday and then decide if ET is then or day 5, Tuesday, as long as OHSS is ok
She said if it is day 3, would most prob put 2 in, if there are 2 left and if I get to day 5, prob just the one.
I know it is good if I can get to day 5 but are the risks worth going to that day in case you lose them and have none.
She said for my age I had a good response and the eggs looked nice yesterday, whatever that means.

I am trying to go back through people’s posts to reply but my computer is now playing up, I have to write it on word first, I don’t know how you all remember who has posted what to respond.

The very best to everyone that is on this rollercoaster sending us all dizzy, you are all helping me enormously, I am learning so much and gaining confidence in my knowledge.

Jules


----------



## Jammy J

Julesbfd.  Excellent news, glad egg collection went well. Keeping my fingers crossed for you. 

Yazz. Well done on your egg collection. Another hurdle ticked off the list. Let's hope they are getting jiggy as we speak xx

Sweets. Hope you are ok love. Have been thinking of you lots. 

Afm. I am now 9dp5dt and having no symptoms apart from sometimes feeling like period is about to start. Really felt like it last night but after 11 hour kip I felt fine today. Just want to know now. Dont think I can stay sane much longer. 
Have a great sunny weekend all xx


----------



## yazz

Morning everyone


It's been very quiet on here 


Jules... Lots of luck with your transfer xxx


Jah1234... Your nearly there only a few more days to keep sane xxx


Yankee... How are you doing ? ...


To everyone one thinking of you all xxx


Afm... Clinic has just called 2 out of my 3 have fertilised so having et Monday morning another hurdle crossed, 


Have a good day all 


Yazz xxx


----------



## Maybethistime

I got my BFP..


----------



## yazz

Yayyyy woop woop big congratulations elainemce so so pleased for you, now take it easy for the next 8 months 


Lots of love 


Yazz xxx


----------



## Jammy J

Yay, wonderful news Elaine. So happy for you. 
How many days after transfer did you test?
Xx


----------



## Claralicious

WWWWOOOOOOOOO HHHHOOOOOO - so much good news on here      

Congratulations ELAINE - you must be sooooooo happy - well done   - do keep us all updated  

Congratulations YAZZ - wooooo hoooo 2 lovely embies ready to snuggle into your belly - you must be SO excited   all the downs were worth this lovely up

Keep strong JULES - you must be so excited about ET woooo hooooo   did you go today? I'm sure it all went really  

JAH1234 - how's it all going? How are you keeping occupied?   when is your test day? Xxxx

AFM - going a bit loopy googling the slight belly pains I'm having (probably wind ) and am in fact going to peel myself out of bed, hose myself down and ACTUALLY LEAVE THE HOUSE (not left since wed!?!). Going to go to my allotment (no digging! Just gentle perusing) - looking forward to the fresh air.  Spring is SUCH a lovely time of year     

Am def going back to work and to be honest really looking forward to the distraction  

Love to you all lovely ladies - may the craziness continue     x


----------



## Mish3434

Fab news Elaine xxx


----------



## stelpo

Think I'm out, AF pains all day yesterday and bleeding today 9dp3dt : (  Too late for implantation. Gutted.

S x


----------



## stelpo

PS Fab news Elaine!


----------



## Claralicious

Oh no Stelpo! Are you sure? The symptoms are so varied from person to person (I've googled  them non stop and must have read 100s of experiences) I'm sure you could wait for a few more days. Sending you all my love xxxxxxx


----------



## Maybethistime

Stelpo.


I bled on day ten........ And according to my baby ap, that's right..... Keep taking medication. I too was plagued with af symptoms and still am.....


----------



## Jammy J

Hang in there stelpo. It's not over yet. Sending you a big hug. Xx


----------



## stelpo

Thank you all so much guys, def feel its all over as getting more& more like normal AF - so frustrated I can't find out for sure as too early to test   I get the feeling that it's only the progesterone that's keeping full AF at bay - I guess time will tell. Resisted the temptation to drown my sorrows tonight though so feeling relatively proud of myself! keep everything crossed for me

S x


----------



## Maybethistime

Stelpo, I was exactly the same and was on 24hr knicker watch. Try to do some visualisation.  On my day ten I let off two Chinese lanterns into the night sky. I watched them till they disappeared and also took pictures. When I felt bad or was achey. I lay down put some yoga music on closed my eyes and imagined those lanterns as eggs implanting deep into endo. I also gave up and lay down with even the merest hint of an ache. It feels just like af.


----------



## Jammy J

Elaine. You have given me some hope. Have felt like AF has been trying to make an appearance for days but no bleeding yet. Today is 11dp5dt.  Not sure whether to test tonight or tomorrow. OH is on a stag weekend and def want him here when I test. How many days after transfer did you test?
Xx


----------



## Maybethistime

I waited fifteen days as I had a houseful of hairy builders all making a mess and demanding tea. I tried to test early twice, once on day eight got bfn and on day twelve (looked like bfn but dropped it down loo). Took this as a sign and waited. I did the clear blue one that says pregnant and ws so scared to look I gave it to dh and ran away.... Came back and he was silent, but beaming.. all day long yesterday we kept saying oh my god, it's a baby....


Elaine


----------



## Jammy J

Thx Elaine. Was that 8,12 and 15 past ec or et? Many thx xx


----------



## Maybethistime

Past et... I was using frozen eggs... I also took Low dose aspirin for a month before. Anytime I had an ache of any sort I put my feel up. For me most of the action seemed to happen at night as well. I'd be having af  symptoms in the daytime and if I was doing something I would sit down or do my visualisation. Then there would be nothing at all for hours and then I'd think hang on.... However when I sat down after dinner with my cup of tea and bickie. It would be stitch type sensations (pain too strong a word for those), tingling in both ovaries (never at the same time) and that draggy, sickie AF pain. I get a cold sore about ever five years, last one on my wedding day and I got a doozie in February that stayed for weeks, it cleared up and last week another one appeared and that has never happened before. Also my digestive system was sluggish.


----------



## Maybethistime

What I mean is Jah I think it's too early to test... I had my et on march tenth. So give it another few days...


----------



## Jammy J

Thx Elaine. Will try and keep calm and wait another few days. Tomorrow will be 12dp5dt. Not sure how I feel about testing on a Monday morning though. It will either be a fab week or a very very long week! 
Xx


----------



## Maybethistime

Still too early I'd say.... Wait till Wednesday if you can stand to.....


----------



## stelpo

Elaine, did the bleeding you had on day 10 stop, or did it carry on? I think mine is getting heavier : (

S x


----------



## Maybethistime

I had it for three days, at one point it looked like it was getting heavier. A common issue with pesaries applied vaginially is that they can cause irritation. On top of that you can also injure yourself inserting them, particularly if you have long or even raggedy nails. My clinic told me to switch to taking progesterone orally and I am now inserting them again. They also increased my dose, as bleeding at this early strange can be either implantation or because you need to increase your progesterone dose is low.  I doubled my dose and am now (fingers crossed) on double dose till week twelve... Feel free to email me on my personal email (details on my profile). If you have any other worries...


Am rooting for you..


Elaine


----------



## Maybethistime

Morning stelpo


How are you today? Did you call clinic about increased dose?


Elaine


----------



## stelpo

Hi Elaine

I did and they wouldn't increase it saying there is no evidence it helps. Pretty much full AF now so I have lost all hope  

S x


----------



## Maybethistime

Do you want to email me on my other email address? Where is clinic by the way?


Elaine


----------



## julesbfd

Hi everyone

What a beautiful day,I'm in the garden,bikini top on catching some sun,not a pretty sight,especially with the bloating.
On sunday I went and had my bloods etc done for the ohss,feeling a little sore n achy on my rhs but to b expected I think from 29 on thursday.  I am drinking loads to try and flush my system.
(Hey had booked me in for et sunday as well but embryologist talked to me about going to day 5,hope I made the right decision and they carry on doing what they are supposed to.
She said my eggs on sunday should be 6/8 cell and I have five that are,one growing too fast at month and is 10 cell,a five cell,two 4 and a 3,means nothing to me.
She said they are overall a 3/3 and that the best you can get is a 4/4,I have two that are 4/4 at the month.
I had thought that as I had produced the eggs,they have fertilkised and doing well to go to day 5,my chances might have imprpved abit but she said it would still be around ten per cent.
Fingers crossed tomorrows blood test is ok so that they can go ahead and that the ohss goes away.
Right bak to the sun,can't believe how warm it is.

Take care everyone and I hope things are going well and to plan.

Jules


----------



## Jammy J

Hi ladies. 
Quick update from me. 
I tested this morning as this was the date the clinic originally gave me but it was negative. I still have no sign of period so I'll test again on weds but am really not holding out much hope. 

Will keep you all posted xx


----------



## Maybethistime

What test did you do jah?


----------



## Jammy J

Cheapie tesco and clear blue digital. X


----------



## Maybethistime

How are you feeling jah?


----------



## TheYankee

jah - best of luck to you...hope it's just too early or something like that.

jules - the eggs sound great!  Hope it all works out...drink, drink, drink that water!

stelpo - hugs babes!

hi everyone else!  I've been mad busy - my FIL had a minor heart attack and we're still waiting to hear what they are going to do next about his health.  Plus grading, writing comments, etc.  Teaching is great but the extra work you take home with you is crazy making at times.  I'm waiting for AF to come fully (have been having light brown bleeding for a while) so I can start stims and get the dilapan inserted...really hoping my lining is thinning with all this stupid bleeding going on!  Best to everyone!


----------



## yazz

Hiya everyone


Where has everyone gone too ? ...


Stelpo... Big    Xx


Jah... Have you tested again Hun    Xxx


Yankee... Hi hope everything works out for you xxx


Claraloscious ... How are you ? ...


To anyone else still reading this board hope you are all well xx


Afm... Had et on Monday, only 2 eggs fertilised over the weekend so had transfer of 2 4/5 cell slightly fragmented embryos not overly optimistic but must find my pma yet again 


Have a good day everyone what another gorgeous day 


Yazz xxx


----------



## Maybethistime

Come on Yazz. I sound like an old hippee but I swear the visualisation really helped me.. Try it, get out in the sun, find a quiet spot and get imagining......


----------



## mollylew

Hi Yazz,
Congratulations on your transfer.I will be over the moon if I get to that stage this time.
I hope you don't mind me gate crashing this thread. I usually just follow everyone in the background.

I am on my 3rd ICSI.

I had my first scan yesterday after starting the injections last Wednesday and it was not good news. There are only three follicles and one of those was very small so its unlikely to grow to reach the other two. I was so disappointed that I left the clinic crying my eyes out and couldnt even speak to arrange another scan for Friday!! 
I have been so stressed about it that last night I was not thinking clearly and mixed some suprecur into the menopur vial in errror. It was a new vial of menopur so I wasted that!! 
In reality I don't actually know what I was expecting as I have never had more than 5 follicles and only ever had 3 eggs but I am so worried that the cycle will be cancelled or that theses will disappear or i will not have any eggs.... 

Congratulations to everyone who has had good news and thinking of everyone who has not x x x x


----------



## julesbfd

Afternoon
What a gorgeous day,my mast one off before I go back to work tomorrow,been off for nearly a week.
ET yesterday, a 2bb which they said was good, a 5 day blast, I still had five that were still doing there thing and they were waiting until today to see if they could freeze any.
I have just rang them and they have said none were suitable for freezing, I don't really know how I'm feeling now,does it mean the egg I have had transferred isn't going to be good enough if none were for freezing?
I know I am kucky to have got to a 5 day blast but don't know enough if to tink the one inside me won't be strong enough.
Anyones honest thoughts please.

Jules


----------



## Maybethistime

not at all. my friend had five eggs taken, none suitable for frezing and two put back in she has twin girls now..

elaine


----------



## Jammy J

Hi all. 
Still negative tests for me although no bleeding yet. Clinic advised me to stop taking progesterone so I guess that's it for this round. Am heartbroken but will have another go when I have restored my energy. 
Positive thoughts to you all xx


----------



## Claralicious

Hello everyone - been off for a while as I've been working   (benefit : very busy so no time to think) and it was my 43rd birthday yesterday - which is fine except fertility wise I'm really up s**t creek  

YAZZ - great news! You must be really excited   remember not that long ago it looked like game over and now you've got two lovely embies snuggling down in the good ship YAZZ woooooo hoooooooo  

JAH - you super sure it's over?? If you've not had AF yet.....    sending you  

ELAINE - how you doing?? Sending you a big, fat   xxxxx

MOLLY - hot water bottle on the belly, brazil nuts, pineapple - that'll sort you out   x xxx

JULES - Good luck with everything - got everything crossed    

STELPO - how are you? Any updates? Sending you   xxxxxx

YANKEE - sending you a big   too xxxxxx

Sorry if I've missed anyone? 

AFM I keep swinging from joy (acupuncturist said the signs were good, my doctor said I looked pregnant today (fat )) to despair (it can't have worked for me- no way - I've not got any symptoms....). AAAAGGGGGHHHH but then again only a week to go. Belly has been hurting (is it just AF?) and felt sick yesterday but then I burped and realised it was just my (million) supplements ha ha ha  . 

This IVF is SUCH a challenge but group hug everyone   and keep positive (!)

Love to all xxxx


----------



## piesie

Evening ladies,

Sorry, not had time to read back.  It's not good news here   I'm 13dp2dt, tested this morning and got a    I've got to retest on Saturday which was the day given to me by LFC (the satellite clinic said to test today) but I'm not holding out much hope.  I did go to work but kept breaking down in tears.  I'm gutted.  DH is staying strong and trying to keep positive until Saturday but the fertility nurse said it would be very, very unusual for the test to change to positive now.  I've not had any spotting or bleeding, my tummy is still bloated and I'm still getting the odd shooting pain.  Strangely enough I don't even feel like af is on her way like I have for the past 2 weeks!... where do the embies go and how long will it be until I do start bleeding?

Good luck and   to you all, I will pop back every now and again to see how you're all doing.


----------



## Claralicious

Oh I am sorry Piesie but you do need to wait till sat to test again just to make extra sure.  My heart really, really goes out to you    .

All my love C xxxxxx


----------



## TheYankee

Piesie - I really hope that this test is wrong and that the Saturday test is the right one.

Clara - happy 43rd!  I'm 43 as well...sigh.  Stay positive!!!

Jah - hoping that you are wrong and you are pregnant.

Jules - congrats on your ET!

Molly - hugs!

Yazz - hope that the statement, it only takes one, applies to you!

AFM - I'm heading to CRGH tomorrow for a scan and to get my dilapan put in (if my lining is thin enough)...so cross your fingers for me that it has thinned.  I really don't want to get a d&c to thin it out.  And it it all works out...then I start my cycle!!!


----------



## Sweets_D

Hi again everyone!

Yankee, good luck for today - hope it all goes well for you xx 

Clarlicious,    coming to you. Keep sane girl. Happy belated birthday wishes to you    xx

Piesie, so sorry you're getting bad news at the moment - have everything crossed for you that you get the result you deserve   xx

Jah, still hoping &   that it will be good news for you xx

Jules, congratulations on you ET - lots of   &   for you xx

Yazz, congratulations to you too on your ET. Everything crossed for you    xx

Elaine, how are you feeling?  What wonderful news - hope you;re looking after yourself!    xx

Molly, hello! Hope you're cycle is going ok - it's hard work waiting to see at each stage whether you've jumped through the right hoops   xx

Stelpo, so sorry - it really hurts doesn't it, but you will soon bounce back - we are tough.    xx

To anyone else I may have missed, sorry xx

Afm, licked my wounds, picked myself up & pulled myself together. Went through all the usual thoughts, like "i will never put myself through that ever again", to telling DH "go off & find yourself your own age to make babies with as i'm a failure"! Anyway we saw the consultant on Wednesday for our follow-up. Basically "one of those things" - it may be down to progesterone but we will never know. Going to try DHEA for 3 months, then try again. Will do exactly the same drugs, but we will start the injections on day 1 or 2 instead of on day 3 (to hopefully increase the size of the follicles by day 14 instead of going to day 16 for EC like this last time) & I have asked to double the progesterone pessaries (because I just love that bit so much!  ). So going to enjoy some nice bottles of wine over the weekend, then it's back onto the vitamins, no caffeine, no booze etc. Fingers crossed (and if we can save up enough) I shall be back on here whinging about my bloated tummy around June time... I just hope there's less of the familar names that are here now (in other words I hope you're all on the pregnancy boards instead!).

Love & lots of  to you all

Sweets xxxxx


----------



## TheYankee

I feel like crying.  . My lining was fine (had to do an external ultasound to figure it out due to way ovaries lie) but I had two cysts.  It's like my body doesn't want this.  I have to keep sniffing and go back on Monday.  Hope they disappear.  Sigh...


----------



## yazz

Evening all


Sweets... I feel for you so so much big    Xxx, Nice to read that you've picked yourself up rubbed yourself down and are gearing up for another try, lots of Pma you go girl, enjoy your wine and have a glass for me xxxx


Piesie... So sorry to read your news xxxx


Claraliscious...   Belated, hope you had a fab day xxx


Molly... Hi and welcome, good luck with your treatment, if you read back through the posts mine wasn't plain sailing either follies were slow growing only had 3 on one side and a small one on the other had to coast for a few more days but I got there in the end, I was on the verge of throwing in the towel but here I am now 2 embies on board, xxx


Elaine.. How are you ?    And hoping that the rest of us will be joining you in the next week or so xxx


Jah.. So sorry Hun to read your news too so so sad, hope you find the strength one day to try again xxx


Yankee... So sorry to read your news today, lots of luck for appointment on Monday will be thinking of you xxx


Hi to anyone I've missed and sorry if I have xx


Afm.. Have a rough couple of days, have had an upset tum, feeling a bit better today but have been stressing a bit as was told not to eat anything that could cause an upset tum which I haven't and I got it anyway, stomach is sore from vomiting just    It hasn't affected my little embies....


Have a nice evening all 


Yazz xxx


----------



## Claralicious

Piesie - any updates      
Thank you for my bday wishes.

Sweets - you're Such an inspiration - now keep enjoying the wine (till Monday!)  

Yankee   that the cysts disappear xxxx

Yazz - hope you've stopped throwing up - how awful   

AFM - still got some tummy pains but a spot almost appeared and my DP just rolled his eyes and walked out of the room when I started bawling (AGAIN) - methinks his sympathy maybe running out!!! Anyway OTD on we'd but just got first response HPT - do I use it early?? Or wait?? Hmmmmmm.........

Sorry for no more personals but just on way out to see (human) circus......  xxx


----------



## TheYankee

Clara - step away from the HPT!!!  And hope that the pain has gone away.

Yazz - hope you aren't throwing up any longer!

Thanks for the best wishes...if they haven't gone away, I'm going to ask them to test my estrogen levels...if they aren't throwing off estrogen than I ought to be fine to continue.  My new concern is that what I thought was my period didn't last for more than 2 days, which is not my norm.  We'll see.  Life will continue.


----------



## Claralicious

x


----------



## yazz

Aww Claire big big    Hun xxxx


Yazz xxx


----------



## piesie

Clara, I know how you are feeling right now  .  It really hurts    I did my second test on Saturday as they told me to but still a  .  I then finally starting to bleed Saturday afternoon which made it more real   For some reason I was clinging on to the hope that, as I hadn't had any bleeding, maybe the test was wrong  .  We will go to our follow up appointment, see what the consultant says and then take it from there.  If we can afford to fund another round maybe we will, we'll see what she says first.


----------



## TheYankee

Sending you a hug claire!  It may just be that things are early.  Still hoping for you!

I'm a no go, yet again, due to thickening lining and the cyst growing.  Different protocol this time - starting again on Primulot tomorrow (Day 5) through to Day 25, 3x a day.  Will get a scan to see if cyst has stopped on Day 22, and then have a scheduled Hysteroscopy & D&C scheduled for Day 25.  Will start stimming immediately after that instead of starting on Suprefact.  So...one more month of waiting for my stupid body.  Really hoping that this cyst goes away!!!


----------



## Jammy J

Hi Claire. Am so sorry. Big hug to you. It's such a difficult time but we will get our dream. We can't give up hope xx


----------



## Mish3434

Piesie and Clara, I'm so sorry to see your BFN's     


Shelley x


----------



## stelpo

Hello Ladies

Clara & Piesie, so sorry to hear your news, hurts like hell doesn't it?  We all know our crap odds, but we all think we'll be one of theses 10%.....

Yankee, sorry you're having a time of it   all those meds help!

Sweets, glad you're feeling stronger - I too am considering another bash in June(ish) Cycle buddies again??

Sorry of I've missed anyone, you are all in my thoughts.

AFM, review appt in a couple of weeks which I've been told not to expect too much from, does anyone have any advice for what I should ask for next time - I feel I started AF way early (8dp3td) and the poor embies never really had a chance, anyone think extra progesterone is the way to go or any other suggestions? Have also read that on short protocol, progesterone may not be needed anyway as its the DR drugs which deplete it, so it may not be the issue at all.....have no idea what else to ask for, but I'm fully expecting them to make no suggestions so any advice would be much appreciated!

S x


----------



## SamJ

Clara

Sorry to see your news   

sam


----------



## freddy

Hi Girls
Hope its ok to crash, I'm going for egg collection tomorrow so wanted to nestle in with a group cause it ain't no fun going it alone.
I'll try and read up on you all so I know whats what with you all.
Freddy.


----------



## TheYankee

Freddy - hope your EC goes well!

Stelpo - I'm not sure what to ask other than what could be done differently and how might those differences effect the outcome?


----------



## MaisieCat

Hello,
Can I join in?


I'm not having tx just yet, but should be in May.  I'll be 43 in June, so I'm not holding out that much hope, but we are not ready to give up just yet.


We changed clinics after a failed IVF (2 eggs 0 fertilisation) and having been told at our review that they could not really offer us any further tx.
We had our first appt with Fertility for Life in London in January and the consultant there was much more positive and when we described the protocol we'd been on for the IVF (Clomid followed by Menopur) he seemed surprised at that approach and thought we'd have a better chance on a higher dose of the injectable drugs.  He sent us away to try naturally for 3 cycles whilst taking 75 mg of DHEA a day and told me to test for ovulation and take cyclogest each day for 14 days after ovulation and then do a HPT and stop the cyclogest if BFN.  


We did that for 2 cycles, but this cycle just gone I didn't ovulate (or at least the tests didn't pick it up) and then AF came on day 21 and caught me by surprise.  I was supposed to be calling them when this AF came in order to book my scan and start tx, but I just didn't feel ready after such an odd cycle plus a nasty episode of travellers tummy last week whilst on holiday (so much for booking a holiday to line up with ovulation time!)


So, now I'm sitting here with usual AF grumbles and a still slightly dodgy tum and now trying to get into a positive frame of mind to get set for tx when next AF comes along.  My body had better play ball this month and ovulate nicely so I can follow this protocol properly for one more cycle.  


I'm afraid I haven't the patience to read back very far, but I'm sure I'll get to know you all as I go.


Wishing you all luck and sending hugs to those that need them.


A-M


----------



## Chandlerino

Hello everyone - can't believe I started this thread back in December and am just getting ready to start round #2! AF due on Saturday so will starting to D/R on day 21 - long protocol again but this time with ICSI and increased dose of gonal-f. This is our final try....

Sorry to see all the BFNs and Yankee - you've had a time of it chick.

Maisiecat - I think I have a low progesterone problem - have had several mcs and starting bleeding 5 days past transfer on my 1st cycle. I've been spotting since 4dpo on this natural cycle which says to me progesterone or hormonal imbalance. I have read that some women don't absorb pessaries very well and may well ask a friend in the US to send me some progesterone cream as you can get it over there.


----------



## milma71

Hello there Ladies

I'd like to join you here - been a lurker for a bit but wanted to join in for my current FET cycle with Salisbury Fertility Centre (which will be my last!). 

Starting DR today, if all goes well (which it hasn't always  ) I've got a scheduled ET on May 17.

Hope everyone has a lovely easter

x


----------



## yazz

Hi everyone and welcome to the newbies


I said I wouldn't but I did couldn't help myself this morning did a test and it's a   I'm 10dp 3dt is this for real I am in total shock....


Yazz xx


----------



## stelpo

Woop Woop Yazz!!!!

SO happy for you!

S x


----------



## Maybethistime

Stelpo how are you?


----------



## MaisieCat

Wow!  Congratulations yazz!


Just what we need to hear.  Go girl!  xx


----------



## stelpo

Hey Elaine

I'm good thanks, picked myself up a bit, considering options - would love to change clinic from Aberdeen, but Glasgow is a bugger to get to from here....but their success rates are double for old birds! Have a review next week, hoping they will agree to more progesterone support for me if we do another cycle with them, but their response to everything appears to be "its not proven to help" I was actually pretty happy with cycle right up til it didn't work - just shouldn't have had full AF 8dpt whilst on progesterone, so I'm hoping they will see my point. Will have a chat with gynae consultant colleague before I go to check I'm not talking rubbish! 

Hope bubs is well : )

S x


----------



## Jammy J

Well done Yazz. Excellent news. Xx


----------



## IwillKeepTrying

Wow, nice to hear some good news, it's really encouraging. 

While I'm waiting and wondering what we will do next, just taking my supplements, doing acupuncture and yoga, and trying to stay positive.  Some of those things are easier than others....


----------



## TheYankee

IWKT - it is tough to keep going.  But keep remembering that a lot of what you are doing is good for your general health as well.  Keep those positive thoughts going!

Stelpo - I hope that they both listen to you and hear you when you talk about the bleeding.  

Yazz - that is awesome news!  Whoop whoop!!!    Sending you sticky dust!

Milma - I know what you mean about things not going as planned...I'm on try #3 to get to the stimming stage.  I hope this cycle works well for you!

Chanderloo - best of luck with cycle 2!  D/Ring is a ***** isn't it!

Maisie - I'm 43 and trying for my first.  And I am going in with totally positive thoughts even though my body seems to be screwing me at every pass (can't get to stimming due to cysts and thick lining).  You can do it!!!!

If I missed anyone, sorry, and HI!

AFM:  I went for my first fertility accupuncture yesterday.  I felt like a pin cushion...but relaxed.  No pain at all.  The woman doing it didn't speak any English so had an interpreter...which was kinda cool in a way.  I had one needle between my boobs, a load on my tummy and a few down my legs.  And then they put a heat lamp on top of my tummy and my feet - it was nice and calming.  And now I have to drink a tea 2x a day which tastes like a mix of burnt coffee, garlic and maple syrup (not so nice but not awful).  Hoping that the accupuncture plus 3x a day Primulot pills will get rid of this cyst and get my body ready for stimming.


----------



## TammyWynet

Hi ladies, is it ok if I join you in the cycling? I have just failed  my 13th IUI treatment with immune meds like Prednisolon and Intralipid IV. It went wrong in the second waiting week. Very frustrating because I was just feeling pregnant a bit (I know the feeling since I have had two double pregnancies which both ended in a miscarriage). I am 41 years old and started when I was just 39. I got pregnant after 4 IUI treatments. This went wrong after 7,5 weeks. The second time I got pregnant after another 4 IUI treatments and this went wrong after 5 weeks. 
After the second miscarriage I went abroad to seek answers.  I live in The Netherlands and when it comes to infertility problems the doctors here live in a cave and hunt with sticks still ! So now I am treated in Germany (I have my IUI treatments in Belgium) and after extensive testing nothing is wrong with my uterus or my eggs. Also there is nothing wrong with my ovary (I have only one left, which is working just perfectly )The reserve is still very good. 
I have severe problems with my immune system. In short, my body does not allow a pregnancy and will destroy the fertilized egg or eggs when they are nesting in the uterus. 
Hopefully I will get my period next week around the 11th so I can start up the 14th cycle. Hopefully I can share my experiences here and give support to others .


----------



## MaisieCat

Hi TheYankee,


Thanks for the positive vibes.  Sorry to hear you're having trouble even getting to the stimming stage.  I don't seem to have that problem (well not yet).  It's lack of eggs and fertilisation that has stopped us so far.  It would be nice to get an embie or two to put back this time.  If we don't, I think we'll have to give up.  There are so many hurdles to leap in this process.


It lovely to find this thread where there are plenty of people with similar age-related issues.  Hearing about people producing 20 or more eggs on other threads can be a bit disheartening   .


----------



## TheYankee

Hi Tammy - such a shame to hear about the immunes.  I hope they find a cure for your issues so you can have your baby.

And Maisie. - I hope you can produce eggs.

It's so weird when each of us has a problem.  Put together we'd make one person who could give birth.


----------



## stelpo

Ain't that the truth!!


----------



## TammyWynet

Yes, I am relieved ! I am having my period. Also nice to know the factory is still working . Especially with all the meds I am taking. So I will be back on track. On day 3, I will take Clomid 100mg again and start the Prednisolon on day 6. I will see my doctor on day 10 to discuss how we go from here. I know, Raise the meds and go for it ! Onwards to the next treatment !


----------



## pipandattic

I haven't posted here before, but I have read the postings and it's nice to know I'm not alone in this. I'm posting today to share some good news and to give others hope too. We got a BFP this morning. I'm so happy!
Background is on the ticker below (I hope). F/F couple, I'm 43, DW 41. We used her eggs. This is our second over 40s pregnancy. Our first IVF was when DW was 39. I had our son when I was 42. I'll be 44 when this one arrives if all goes well. 
Wishing all of you success. 
Pip


----------



## babygirlforme

hi ladies, good luck to all   ... becky how are you,


----------



## mamabear3

Hi Ladies

Not posted on this thread before but have been following. Went in yesterday for FET only 3 out of our 7 donor embryos survived  . Had 2 embryos 5 & 6 Cell put back, difficult transfer but midazalam (sedation) helped!
Quite crampy today so just took it easy. Not feeling very positive as thought 3 day transfers should be 8 cell? Anyway HPT 23rd so will just have to wait.

Love to all xx


----------



## TammyWynet

Stay positive Mamabear, you have made it to this stage! Now keep positive and keep your uturus warm, very important. Pomegranate pits are very good for innesting. And wheat germ oil, one spoon with every meal. 

Good luck, stay positive and think of happy things these weeks! (And yes I think the weeks are killing too. I hate waiting. So I try to stay busy)

I hope you will have a positive result at the end of these weeks. And yes they will end !


----------



## milma71

Evening ladies

Thanks for the welcome  

Congratulations Yazz, just the best news  

Hi TheYankee, I did acupuncture last cycle and I thought it was brilliant so hope that works well for you.

Welcome Tammy  

Maisiecat, I never got many eggs but my consultant always perked me up by reminding me that I only needed one and he was right. 

Pipandattic, woo hoo, many congratulations to you, what lovely news  

Mamabear, brilliant to get this far, hope you’re taking it easy. 

AFM, feeling the lovely twangs of DR as now on day 7,  no worries though, only another 5 weeks to go hee hee


----------



## TheYankee

Milma - glad to see a success story and hope you get a second.  I hate down regging!

Tammy - great words of wisdom!

Mama - welcome!  Sending sticky dust for those two embies!!

Hi babyg!

Hi pip!  It's rare to see a guy on our board...welcome and thanks for sharing your good news.  Hope you get even more good news.

AFM - just relaxing during half- term.  Have accupuncture session 2 out of 3 for the week tomorrow.  I've gotten used to the taste of the tea and can now swallow multiple mini pills at will...go me and TCM!  9 more days until I get my next scan to see if I'm cyst free and can move forward (stims).


----------



## TammyWynet

Hi ladies, thanks for the warm welcome ! 
Does anybody know about the boek GI diet with the autor Worrel Antony? It is supposted to be very good for getting pregnant and when you are pregnant. Does anybody know if this is a good buy?


----------



## pipandattic

"_Hi pip! It's rare to see a guy on our board...welcome and thanks for sharing your good news. Hope you get even more good news."_

Oh Yankee, that made me lol. 
We're an f/f couple, two ladies. I'm pregnant! Still lol-ing


----------



## TheYankee

Pip - dang..so sorry.  My brain doesn't work sometimes..oh, well...won't make that mistake again!  . And being in charge of my school's GSA, you'd think I'd figure that one out.  Sigh.  Well, welcome and best of luck with your pregnancy!


----------



## Chandlerino

Hey Yankee - where are you in your cycle now - I've lost track?

Paid for my drugs yesterday [ouch!] and have a mini-planning appointment on Monday so I think I'll start sniffing synrael on 26th April. Doesn't seem like 5 mins since my last IVF but I hope that this time it will work as I can't go through anymore financially and emotionally!

Hi to everyone else!


----------



## TheYankee

Hi Chanderino - I'm waiting for Friday to see if the cyst I developed last cycle is gone so that I can have the surgery to scrape down my endometrial lining (which has been two thick the last two cycles).  If all goes well, I think I'll start stimming right away after that surgery.  Best of luck to you in your second cycle...this IF is tough!

AFM - DH went in for accupuncture and has agreed to do it for the next month or so at least.  She totally read him and his issues so well that he was impressed.  He's drinking the tea and taking the herbal meds as well.  I'm so happy that he's willing to try this!


----------



## Chandlerino

It is tough my love.... but its a means to an end!

Read your blog, great stuff - wish I had the time to write one!

Fingers crossed that everything is ok for the scan on Friday for you. We might be cycling together


----------



## trinibabe

Hi all, I have not been on this sight for a while as I've been in the Humira waiting room. I was told last week that my first round of Humira did not lower my killer cells sufficiently, so I needed a second round. In the meantime I have been feeling quite nauseated, tired and my boobs had been really sore.  last month my cycle was over 35 days late and this month, it came very early and only lasted 2 days.To top it off I thought I was in my menopausal phase. However, on Friday I did a pregnancy test before having my second round of humira and the result was positive. I repeated the test on Saturday and got another positive result.   I am going to my clinic to have this confirmed on Wednesday . In the meanwhile, I am enjoying my positive result. 

This thread has provided me with so much hope since I started the monitoring phase of the IVF process, it has been my life line. I am very grateful. Over 40's miracle women, kick it!


----------



## Chandlerino

Congrats on your BFP trinibabe! Wow!

Yes us over 40's know how to kick IVFs butt!


----------



## TammyWynet

Trinibabe, fantastic news and inspiring for us! Let's not give up hope but go on! The reward is so great! Enjoy your fabulous news and best of luck!!!!


----------



## babygirlforme

hello ladies   I hope you are fine and don't give up  ... congrats on the new bfp... nausea kills me, I can't eat or dring even water 
best wishes


----------



## TammyWynet

Babygirlforme, so sorry to read that you do not feel all to well ! 

I got my ultrasound today and have one follicle of 16mm. My IUI treatment will be next Saturday. Very exciting. Especially since my doctor suggested yesterday I should increase the meds since I reject so soon and heavily. This gives me hope for the coming cycle. 
So Saturday I give up my freedom and stay home for the next two weeks as he told me to avoid any stress and restraint. I should not aggravate my immune system. Hopefully my favourite gyn is working this Saturday. He is the one and only, who can get me pregnant !
Have a good one ladies !!


----------



## TheYankee

Sorry for no personals, but I did want to pop on (will check again later when I have more time) to say that my scan went well today & my cyst is gone!!  Woo hoo!  I can start up stimming after I get the hysteroscopy & D&C!!!!


----------



## TammyWynet

Good news Yankee!   ! Let's get back on track and try again. Good luck  . I am going for the IUI tomorrow, very exciting ! It is my 14th one but this time the meds have gone up to the max so I have the feeling that this IUI is going to get all the help I can offer and therefore I see it as my first one that could have a chance ! 
Hopefully my little eggy gets fertilized  that is the main thing . The rest should then follow.


----------



## LellyLupin

Hi,

Tomorrow I start my very first ivf treatment at the grand old age of 45.   Feeling a little apprehensive to say the least.  I haven't told my family that I am doing this as I can almost hear the cries of 'at your age, what are you thinking!'   But here goes, good luck to everyone and I hope we all have a happy ending.


----------



## mamabear3

Hi Ladies

BFN for me  . 

Good luck on your journey.

Love Mama xx


----------



## LellyLupin

Thank you for thinking of us when you have had such a disappointment, I hope when you've gathered your strength that you try again and you get your  dream, take care  Mama  xx


----------



## TheYankee

Hi all...a bit loopy right now due to anesthetics, but it seemed as if hysteroscopy went well.  The plan is that I'll have a scan on Friday and if that looks okay will start stimming on Monday.  Hope every one is okay...will check back later when I've fully woken up.

Mama - so sorry!

Leslie - I'm 43... If anyone comments, tell them to stuff it.  Good luck!

Tommy - hope your iui went weel!

Later all!


----------



## TammyWynet

Lesleylupin you go for it girl!!  Who cares about the age. A little 10 year old girl told me that 40 was the perfect age to have a child. I melted at the spot! I am now 41, had two miscarriages and still going strong! We just cannot give up on a dream just because we are a few years older. And it is just a few years. 

The Yankee good to read that the surgery went well and that you can get back on the babytrain soon! 

Mamabear so sorry to hear your news  

Tommy did your IUI went well, are you now waiting with me as well? The   the merrier! 

I am on   day 2 now and wish I was further! Sitting at home doing nothing is horrible !

Have a good one all!


----------



## urbangirl

Hello ladies, I would like to join you    I had ET today, three day 4's, all looking good.  Last ET I had 4 grade1's put back and zip, even though I drove myself crazy being 'good', so this time I am going to do what I want and enjoy myself a bit more.  In fact, I've been so good that a couple of brandy truffles today actually made me tipsy!

LesleyLupin, I'm not far behind you, it may be worth your while taking a look at the vits and supps threads to make sure you are in best shape you can be, There are vits you can take, like antioxidants, to protect your eggs against DNA damage and provide everything your body needs for optimum fertility.  The stats aren't good for the 43+ but it certainly does happen.


----------



## Chandlerino

to all those on the 2ww. Welcome Urbangirl - have read a few of your posts on other threads so glad you can join us.

Yankee - whoop whoop stims here you come!

Mamabear sending you  

AFM : waiting to start DR on Thursday - no idea why clinic does it for 3 weeks. Hated that bit last time - just hope this cycle is the one as its our last. Can't afford anymore and putting our lives on hold is just crazy...


----------



## LellyLupin

Hi Girls

Thanks for all the encouragement, I made a little mistake in what I posted.  I had a blood test today with the DP (all good)  FSH level 7.4.  I start my IVF on 1st May, I got a little confused on the process, I thought it was starting today lol  .  I am taking some Zeta vitamins for conception and have got DP some daily vitamins for good sperm, also I am on a strict colourful diet of fresh everything. I am tying to make sure everything is tip top.  I had some good news off my consultant as he said my Antimalerian hormone was 42.2, he said he had never seen that result in anyone of my age before in his career, and he thought I had the same chances as someone in their 20s with a touch of PCO.  Does that level sound right it seems very high looking at other peoples posts, do you think its a mistake?  Anyway I know all these facts and figures don't mean zip when it comes to this black art.  My friend who is/was going through this got a BFN yesterday so I am not counting my chickens.  I have let my sister in on my secret and she is so excited so its nice to be able to talk to someone about it.  However shes now driving me mad with suggested baby names    I  hope we all get our babies in the end,  I have read some of the other posts and am amazed at what some people have been through its mind blowing.  You people are amazing and relentless and such strong characters


----------



## TheYankee

Lesley - are you starting stimming on May 1? If so, we can be cycle buddies as I hopefully will be starting on April 30.  Best of luck!

Chanderlino - hope d/ring is not quite as bad this time!

Urbangirl - welcome and best of luck to you in your 2ww!

Tammy - crossing my fingers for you as you go through your 2ww...while I know you don't want to do too much, try to keep yourself busy (or at least watch some fun movies!).

Best to everyone else.  I'm still a bit woozy from the general anesthetic - didn't have a great night's sleep - felt heart racing and breathing was weird.  Feel a bit better today but out of it.  Yeah, works going great (should have taken day off).  Happy Tuesday!


----------



## TammyWynet

Hi all, yes Yankee, that is what I do, watch fun movies  (no drama ones) and am on online. It is still doable but this is only day 3 . And I look forward going to Dusseldorf in Germany where my doctor is (I live in The Netherlands, where they have no idea what to do with my problem). I go on Thursday to him and get the bloodtests and another Intralipid drip. So I can get out of the house for a day. 
Take it easy with yourself and hope your are feeling better soon. 

To all the others,   and a lot of


----------



## LellyLupin

Hi Yankee yes please to being my cycle buddy!   I don't know what stimming is, I have to go on 1st May to be talked through the process and be shown how to inject, is that what it means?  I am not up on the jargon yet  I am still trying to decipher what all the initals mean.  

I saw that you and Chandlerino were chatting about d/r and it being for 3 weeks.  What is it and why is it bad, will I have to have it too?

Good luck to you all wherever you are in in your cycle sending you lots of   for a happy outcome.  XXXXXXXX


----------



## Chandlerino

LL - If you go to the main ivf board they are some better explanations....

D/R  is down regulation where you sniff a drug called syranel/narafarelin or have injections of a drug called burselin. Basically it shuts off your ovaries and puts you in a false menopause. 

Stimming is when you inject stimulating drugs which make your follicles in your ovaries grow - drugs are usually gonal f or menopur.

Hope that helps xx


----------



## LellyLupin

Aw thanks Chandlerino that does help yes - I see I have a lot to learn    I have read you signature I see you have been through a lot, I hope you are successful this time (you've earned it), sending you lots of   and lots of   xx


----------



## Chandlerino

Thanks LL - yes its been a long crappy journey and I thought it would be so easy after DD as she was unplanned!

She is 10 this September and is now, after a pregnancy announcement yesterday, the only child in her class without a sibling so now she is putting the pressure on!

DR starts tomorrow - eek!


----------



## LellyLupin

I know what you mean my stepdaughter keeps saying she would like a baby sister called Lily.  When I was told I had no chance by the NHS, Lucy's words would bring tears to my eyes.  Now I might just be able to do it


----------



## LellyLupin

Hurry up May 1st I just want to get started.  I feel like I have been waiting years and years I just want to get on with it!!!


----------



## TheYankee

Lesley - get used to waiting...it seems such a part of this frickin process.  Hope May 1 comes quickly for you!

Chanerlino - best of luck with DRing!

AFM - my scan did not go well.  Again my lining is too thick, which is what I thought the hysteroscopy was meant to take care of, so I'm flummoxed.  I have to go back again tomorrow and hope that 2 mm have gone in less than 24 hrs.  I'm angry and not hopeful, but if it is okay, then I start my gonal f and Menipur injections right away.  And then on Monday I find out the results of the hysteroscopy which, if bad news, would also stop treatment.  Honestly, I'm so over this experience and almost ready to give up.


----------



## TammyWynet

Yankee,  !


----------



## TheYankee

Update - today was a whirlwind of emotion.  Went to CRGH and the normal doors were closed which confused me, but a workman came out and showed me the way in.  Checked in and eventually went for my scan.  The doc said that my lining was way too thick still.  I started to cry and she said she wanted to talk to my consultant as he was there about doing another scan on Sunday.  Poor propel who saw me in the waiting area...I'm sure I looked miserable.  My doc found me and told me he wanted to do the scan himself.  He knows that my womb lies weirdly, and when he did it found that the lining was at 5mm which is the max it can be to start...so I start stimming tonight.  I'm doing menopur and gonal f...scared of needles but going to try to do it myself.  I'm so happy and relieved!


----------



## TammyWynet

Good news Yankee!!! Best today! Good luck with the needles. They do not hurt as much as they look!
Sending you lot's of     for this cycle. Hopefully this is your round !


----------



## LellyLupin

Oh thats great news Yankee, I must admit my heart sank for you when I read your previous post.  Now we can be buddies  after all.   I hope it works for you as I can see you were at the end of your tether, just look the other way with the needles and think about something nice (like a healthy bouncy baby!)

AFM I am so impatient now its all so close.  It can't start soon enough I am sick of wait wait wait.  Still taking lots of vitamins and trying to eat the right stuff. 

Good luck everyone xx


----------



## urbangirl

I didn't know your lining couldn't be more than 5mm, why is that?  Mine was nearly 8mm on my last cycle and it went fantastically.  The lining by the time I got to ET was 'perfect' (that's what the doc said, anyway). No, I didn't get pregnant but I got plenty of extra grade one's to freeze so I'm still very happy with the result...
I'm glad I didn't know about this, actually, as it would have just been one more thing to stress about.  If it happens again I wouldn't consider not starting a cycle because of that, whatever my consultant said.  So long as I get some good embs out of the cycle then I consider it a success.  There are just so many factors to consider and I still think positive that if it's going to happen it'll happen even if we don't get everything perfect.


----------



## TheYankee

Urbangirl - I think it's cause your lining increases quite a bit as you stim and there is an optimal thickness...too thick and the embies won't implant well.  I think at my age they want things to be at the best levels as they can be.  

I'm quite pleased with myself as I did the two injections on my own.  I've fought a needle phobia for years and have done therapy and the like to work on it, so proud Incould inject myself.  And it didn't hurt which was awesome...tough to do, but little pain.


----------



## TheYankee

Sorry for the post and run.  My first scan was a big fat disappointment.  I only had 4 follies visible.  My doc was surprised as my AFC was 12 and I had okay numbers for FSH & AMH.  So now I've been put on Human Growth Hormones in hopes that this stimulates the growth of any follies he couldn't see.  I'm very sad and scared that I'll get absolutely no mature eggs.  And one more injection to take...argh!


----------



## urbangirl

Yankee, what is this growth hormone they are giving you?

I thought having not every follicle grow was quite common for over 40's, anyone know?  I had an afc of about 16 once, only half of them grew and only half out of that lot had any eggs in them anyway, but all of those fertilised, so I was happy, really.  At the end of the day it's about quality, but of course it's nice to have lots with spares.  I hope they manage to grow more for you, but if they don't fingers crossed they're all good ones and you get 3 A1's to transfer.


----------



## TheYankee

From what I've read the HGH helps raise the qualities of the eggs so you get better ones if you are a poor responder.  And it encourages the smaller ones to come out from hiding.


----------



## Chandlerino

Yankee - I only had 4-5 on my first scan but ended up with more and 7 eggs on my 1st cycle so dont lose hope. I had 2 follicles only on my left ovary and 6 +2 small ones on my right. My AFC was 12 too.

Didn't have an AFC scan this cycle so we'll have to wait and see what happens.

AFM: Started getting hot flushes this morning - hate, hate, hate DR!


----------



## milma71

evening ladies

Chandlerino, best of luck with your DR, i don’t get the hot flushes thank goodness just the moods and sickness lol

Yankee, so pleased that you got through to the stimming, i know how the process doesn’t flow from a to b so really pleased for you  

Tammy, how are you getting on?

Lesleylupin, hello there, how’s it going?  I’m also on the vitamins, every little helps!

Urbangirl, hope it's going OK for you

AFM
well, as suspected by me, baseline scan today showed lining too thick and a follicle - they did a blood test to be sure but i'm not DR.  been here twice before on the long protocol  

am gonna keep going for an extra couple of weeks to see if that helps but on the other occasions when i didn't DR, the extra time didn't help so feeling a bit deflated.  

now that's said, have decided to chill out and go with it 

hugs to all x


----------



## TammyWynet

ladies, for me the   are going to end in disappointment again. I have not been feeling anything throughout the days and I know from my own previous pregnancies (both miscarriages) that I should start feeling the implantation and feel differently after day 10. I have done a test this morning and got a  . I will try again somewhere this week, but it will not turn into a positive result.
I have to adjust the Prednisolon slowly from 40mg to zero. I will be so happy though when I do not feel so tired anymore and are able to do stuff again. My doctor is out because it is a holiday in Germany. Hopefully I can speak to him by phone this week to review the situation. Which will save me a 7 hours trip back and forth. 

I am afraid he will tell me to wait several months to get my body back in check again. Although, I do not see the reason for that as I have lost the fertilized eggs in several cycles before I even took meds. Anyway I am prepared to wait one month but definitely no more! Waiting and doing nothing to improve my chances to be pregnant and stay pregnant is something that I find hard to handle !

Question for the Prednisolon girls, did you go through with the next cycle or did you have to wait to get your body back in check?


----------



## LellyLupin

Hello Everyone  

Well done for facing your needle phobia Yankee, as Chandlerino says don't lose hope it sounds like your growth hormone will help you, and you may get more eggs on your first cycle. 

Hope everyone is ok and bearing up under the strain.  

Milma thanks for asking, I think I am having a minor meltdown today.  I went to be talked through the process and when the nurse said if I got two good eggs they wanted to put both back in, my DP suddenly went pale and looked really shocked.   He said we can't afford two babies if they both 'stick'.  We can only afford the childcare for one.  I would have to go back to work there is no question about that, but now I feel really terrified in case we get twins and and can't afford the childcare.  I feel so stressed I am on the verge of tears and I am not normally that emotional.  I don't know what to do for the best, tell the consultant to only put one in and have less of a chance or go with both and hope I only get one. Arghhh  

I am so sorry you didn't get good news from your scan  ,what are your options now?  Sorry to ask but I am totally new to all this so forgive me if I ask too many questions. 

Chandlerino I got the hotflushes, headaches chat from the nurse this morning, I already suffer from migraines so am hoping I don't get the headaches.  I've never experienced a hot flush so that will be interesting.  

Tammy and Urbangirl how are you both doing?

   to all xx


----------



## LellyLupin

Sorry Tammy I think we posted almost at the same time.

Are you sure it won't be a positive later, I thought it was very rare to feel anything in the 2ww?  I really hope you are wrong  .


----------



## TammyWynet

Hi Lesleylupin, wouldn't that just be fab , but I really do not think so . I am coming done the meds slowly so I still be protected against rejection should it still be going the positive way but I really do not think so. It is going to be hard to have to wait another cycle before I can go start again. Six weeks of doing nothing seems endless...Any suggestions what I can do in the meantime ?
So sorry about this not so happy post. Feel disappointed and miserable .


----------



## TheYankee

Tammy - I've had two miscarriages and felt stuff for one and not for the others, so there is always the possibility that your body is just behaving differently.  I'm doing tons of meditation to keep positive about everything (or at least calm)...perhaps doing that regularly will help with the wait?

Lesley - if you really can't afford to have two, then I would ask to have only one put back in.  It's really your choice, and you can freeze the other.  I know in the States (in certain states), that you can selectively abort one of the twins if you have to...not sure about here.  Good luck with the decision.

Milma - I know that feeling.  I ended up doing the hysteroscopy to thin out my lining as my body wouldn't do it on it's own or with d/ring.  Good luck!

Chander - yeah, hot flushes...just a lovely reminder of what we have in store in the not so distant future.  Thanks for the encouragement!

Hi urbangirl!

AFM - I was looking through my schedule and discovered two meds that no one had talked to me about...cetrotide being the injectable which I'm meant to start today!  So I called the nurses...and now I have to go back to the clinic again today to get them.  I'm not thrilled to be one three injections every day plus another every other day...argh!  So I bought emla cream to help numb the area - it will hopefully help me mentally as I was crying last night for a while before I could force myself to do the HGH shot (which seemed to have a thicker/blunter needle than the others).


----------



## TammyWynet

Hi Yankee, thanks for the positive energy ! I will blow you a bubble in return !I meditate too especially after the first ultrasound where they can see how many eggs there are and how big they are. And before and after the IUI then after that three times a day when I give myself the progesteron capsules. Of course I still  for a miracle! I tried to call my doctor but he is too busy. So I will probably have to wait until next Tuesday when I go there and see him. 

Good thing is that I have elimated sugar and salt out of my diet now ! I will try to keep that up even when I have to wait a month. Hopefully I will manage that. 

You seem to be on a big, painful journey now yourself. Those needles do not sound like a walk in the park! Hopefully it will give you your biggest wish  and you can forget about it very soon ! Hang in there and I send you   

Good luck for all you ladies


----------



## milma71

Hello all

Thanks for the comments, I shall keep going (as we do) and see what's up at the next scan on the 15th.

Yankee, last time when DR didn't work for me they put me on Cetratide as an alternative to Burserelin and it worked a treat for me.  What was a bummer was that it came in it's own syringe and I couldn't get it in my autoinjector so I was really scared about each injection and they had to show me how to do it!

Tammy, hoping as the others are that you may get better news yet  

Lesleylupin, I have worried about the same thing,  there are twins in my family and I know how hard that can be.  That said, I've risked 2 embryos each time at the transfer stage and when I have had both my BFP's (one now being my lovely wee girl) they were both singleton pregnancies.  Agree with Yankee here, it's got to be right for you and if you need to go one at a time then do.

This is my last go on this fertility journey, I have 3 snowbabies and I have made the bonkers decision to have all 3 transferred assuming they defrost OK.  'Cos of my age this is allowed.  I know there are risks but I would do anything to increase my odds and I don't want to leave an embryo behind - they will defrost all 3 anyway so I want them all to come home.

Hope everyone else is OK
Roll on the weekend

Milma x


----------



## urbangirl

LesleyL, I would have the 2 put in, statistically there's a much, much greater chance that you'll end up with nothing than twins, unless this is DE. In a years time you might wish you could have put more in....I think I need to have about 5 to have a chance of one sticking.  I can't remember though- was it you who had a ridiculously high amh?  In that case maybe you're right to worry!!
That HGH sounds really interesting, does it have a brand name?

TammyW, likewise I'm sure it's a bfn for me, not good news but whatever. !  Try not to let it get you down, it's just a numbers game and it will happen. I know what you mean about taking a break, it's not easy but maybe it will help. I am going to take a little break and just use the time to try and get more healthy, stick to diet, exercise etc etc

Yankee, hope the cream works, the cetrotide needle should be a thinner one than your stim meds, at least. It's not nice, but it will get easier.

Milma, I hope you can get this cycle to work, I don't really understand how DR works so I don't know exactly what you're going through, I hope you can somehow salvage this one though, losing a cycle is such a disappointment.  Good luck with your icebabies, I hope they all come out of the thaw perfectly.


----------



## LellyLupin

Hello Everyone

Milma  I have just read your history to my DP and he was amazed at how much you've been through.  I said to him if you read what most people have put on here you would be gobsmacked, there are some strong ladies around.  After much debate and tears we have decided to have 2 eggs put back (should I be lucky enough to get 2).  I gotta give this all I've got as this could be my only chance, I turn 45 next month. Wow 3 embryos I really hope you get a BFP thats a huge decision, I understand why you have done it
though and why you don't want to leave any behind.  Sending you lot and lots of    My DP says to tell you that you are very brave xx

Yankee would it help if someone else did your injections for you?  Is the thought of it worse than the injection itself, maybe if someone else could do it you wouldn't get so upset?  They are not pleasant I know, the nurse showed my the second phase needles and they looked huge, not looking forward to that part at all.

Tammy I admire you for eliminating both sugar and salt that is some mean feat, are you having to cook everything from fresh?  I hope you are feeling better today and am sending you     

Urbangirl how are you getting on?

Chandlerino how are you feeling, have the hot flushes calmed down?

Love to all  xx


----------



## TheYankee

Looks like it's game over for me, folks.  At today's scan they discovered that I'm not responding.  At all.  They have no clue why this is as my numbers would not point in that direction.  They do want me to keep stimming and come back on Saturday to see if I'm late developer, but they aren't really hopeful.  I'm at work and have to give an exam so I'm trying hard not to lose it.  I had to at least write this down.  I think it would have been tough if I didn't get pregnant from IVF, but to not even get to the point of having the possibility is devastating.  I've been ever positive and hopeful, I've done almost everything that I could to make this process work, and spent huge amounts of money - and all for nothing.  Not even a shot at it.  I want to scream, cry and hit something.


----------



## TammyWynet

Yankee, my heart goes out to you! What horrible news! Sending you lot's of    and still    . It is not over until the fat lady sings. In this case that would be you with a baby in your womb . Suppose you cannot go on with your own eggs. Did you ever think about egg donation? That could be a possibility. Thinking about you and I hope you will have good news still over the weekend!!

Milma, 3 snowbabies sound great!!! This must be your round!!! Sending you lot's of    ! When are they going to be defrosted and put back? Keep relaxed, meditate a lot and keep your womb welcomed and warm. No cold drinks or icecreams. 

Urbangirl  . Good of you to take a breather in between! Then you can get some more   to continue on this crazy rollercoaster ride!

Today for me I have made the decision to skip the next cycle. I have to because I have a huge hospital appointment early June with bloodtests, thorax xrays and probably many things more. It will take all morning. I have been on the waitinglist for over a year now with a doctor that specialises in B12 shortage. Something I ended up with after a ovary surgery. I assume that taking the Prednisolon in the amounts I take 'em will harm the results. So I have to wait and start again in June.
In the meantime I need to keep busy. Luckily I will be healthy again without the infections and can go away for a couple of days. Clean my house thoroughly and go visit friends and host a couple of dinerparties. The thought about a cycle not used, drives me crazy but I know I am doing the right thing. For this month I try to keep away from sweets and chips. And eat lot's of fresh foods. Basil by the way ladies is very good to calm your immune system. I eat it with fresh leaves through the salade. I also just love to make fresh green pesto sauce and eat that with pasta. In June when I start again I will be tighten the regime again. 

Sending all you brave and determind ladies lots of     and lot's of


----------



## TheYankee

Thanks for the kind words!  Tammy - I actually have a friend who has just discovered she has ovarian cancer...she wants to freeze her eggs and has offered some to me.  It's something I would consider.

CRGH just called to tell me that after reviewing my stuff, they want me to keep doing the meds as I have, to pick up another HGH shot tomorrow for Saturday night and to wait until Monday to get another scan.  I'm not thrilled that I might get to Monday, having injected myself 3 or 4 times a night and find out that I'm still not responding, but I guess they found something that made them think changes are in the works - maybe my blood test showed a higher level of estrogen than before.  So I'll keep plodding on (tonight is a 4 injection night - yikes!) and hoping that my body responds in some ways shape or form.


----------



## LellyLupin

Yankee thats much better news, they must have seen some improvement to tell you to keep going, it would too cruel if they hadn't


----------



## milma71

yankee, so pleased you're carrying on for a bit, the results of these drugs can change though i know how crap it is to keep injecting when you're feeling blue, hope the next round of results are good 'uns  

tammy, hope you have a good break, it's nice to be clear of the regimen for a while and i hope you're other treatment goes well for you  

lesleylupin, thanks for the kind words too.  i've always gotton a lot of support from the ladies, fingers crossed that you get those 2 embryos  

urbangirl and chandlerino, hope you doing well  

afm, plodding on with the injections, my oh my that sharps bin is filling up nicely  

hugs to all x


----------



## TheYankee

Milma - I know what you mean about the bin filling up!  I had to do FOUR injections last night.  It took me 45 minutes to get it all done with the mixing and waiting a bit between injections.  But I did it.  Only one more HGH injection (on Sat) and the rest of the time it'll just be the other three, which are doable.  I barely flinch now.

Tammy - sounds like a tough but good decision.  And that you have knocked all vices on their heads - I haven't kicked the sugar one though that's my plan right now.  Good luck with getting all healthy!

Lesley- I hope the decision to put two back works out perfectly for you!

Happy Friday and long weekend!


----------



## urbangirl

Sugar makes your eggs hard, according to zita west and others.  Knowing that makes it slightly easier to focus and give up, as 'hard eggs' is one of the obstacles facing AMA's (advncd maternal age)....


----------



## TammyWynet

Urbangirl, thanks I did not know that about the eggs! Must say that I am cheeting a bit. I am eating dry small crackers. I am just craving for sugar but I still resist. I must say that probably means that my period is just round the corner. I always have cravings then for what ever. Not here yet though. 
Yankee good news, I keep my fingers and toes crossed for you! Lot's of    
I am already going  about my decision. My heart wants to go one with this coming cycle but my head says that I need to go to the doctor's appointment in June. Well I am going to see my GP for a referral letter and will explain the situation. See what she says. I hope a month is enough time to get the Prednisolon out of my system. Although my fear is that I will have to start all over again with the June cycle. I have also called the hospital to explain the situation but the assistant needed to talk to the doctor. They will get back to me. Yeah right, not! Sorry girls, I am very frustrated   at the moment!!!


----------



## LellyLupin

Hmm having a little wobble, my 34 year old friend just got a BFN, at 45 am I just kidding myself?  Start the injections on Thursday witha little less confidence than I did have.  On the plus side questioned my Antimalerian Hormone Test and it was definitely 42.5, but now I am fretting that it will mean I hyper stimulate.  Whats wrong with me I am suddenly full of fears


----------



## TheYankee

Lesley - deep breathes!!  You are not your friend, your clinic will do their best for you and you have to be as positive as you can be.  Deep breathes!!  Visualise success!  

Tammy - I can imagine your frustration.  The waiting game with IF, particularly at our age is hard.  

Urbangirl - you are a fountain of knowledge!

AFM - tomorrow is my scan to see if I'm a go or no.  I have eaten a ton of protein, visualised, meditated, acupunctured, bathed, heated, etc.  if it doesn't happen, it's not for trying and we'll go from there.

Happy bank holiday ladies!


----------



## LellyLupin

Thanks Yankee I am giving myself a talking too as we speak   !!.  How are you getting on with your injections, are you getting over your fear of them?  Good luck for tomorrow I WANT you as my cycle buddy, sending you lots of xx

Urban girl, sugar is now off limits to me!!  I just found a note you sent earlier, yes its me with the ridiculous AMH result, however I am not really sure what it means, I thought your FSH level was the one to watch.    I am still having 2 put back (if I get two), I have over-ruled my DP, and like you say I don't want to end up with regrets as I am not sure we can afford to do this again, we struggled to get the cash together for this attempt.  What has been happening with you are you still on your 2ww?

Tammy hope you are feeling a bit happier about your decision, sending you lots of  .  Reading your earlier post I think you are doing the right thing by waiting to see the specialist, he is going to have a lot to tell you, so you can go to your next cycle with a lot more knowledge.  Have you managed to book any time away yet?

Milma how are you and your icebabies?  What did the doctors say about your decision to have 3 put back?  Just imagine if all 3 implant and you have triplets, total chaos but wow wouldn't it be fantastic, a whole family in one fell swoop  

Chandlerino how are you doing?

Love to all you brave ladies


----------



## TheYankee

Hi ladies - not good news, I'm afraid.  Seems like I'm a very rare case of someone who has the numbers to respond and should respond but doesn't.  The doc today (who is new to me) was floored that I only had one measurable follie.  So the team is going to get together to discuss my unusual case and figure out what to do next.  I've been told to keep injecting (bleh) and to come back on Wed for a scan.  Not sure what the point it, but okay.  I guess the docs will get in touch after they have the team meeting and let me know their thoughts.  While I recognize that I'm an old fart, my numbers didn't point in that direction, so I had high expectations of at least getting to the final stages with at least a few eggs.  I'm going to be really upset if I've spent all this money on something and couldn't even get to the point of having a go.  Stupid body.


----------



## LellyLupin

Oh Yankee thats so disappointing, you poor thing  .  There is still some hope though, if they are getting together to discuss your case they must have expections of a way forward.  Please don't give u hope yet, you have been through so much.  If your numbers are pointing in a good direction they must be able to do something.  Is this the first clinic you have tried or have you been to others?  I am so frustrated for you, why is it that those who don't care and don't look after their kids can pop them out like its going out of fashion, and those who deserve to have them and can provide them with a fantastic upbringing have to struggle, its maddening!


----------



## Chandlerino

Don't give up Yankee - Lesley is right they are obv getting the team together to discuss options.

AFM: Af showed up so DR is working but no natural miracle for us...... Still got a week and a bit to go until stimms xx


----------



## TheYankee

Lesley - this is our first IVF round ever, so it's all a mystery.  I do feel like they are trying to do everything possible at CRGH.  I hope that they can come up with an alternative plan.  If they decide I need a donor egg, I do have a friend who has stated that she is willing to do this (as she wants to freeze her eggs anyway due to cancer treatments coming up).  It's just weird.

Chanderlino - glad that d/r worked and hope that stims go well for you!


----------



## LellyLupin

Mine too, I have no idea what to expect.   Its so kind of your friend to offer you one of her eggs, especially when she has an uncertain future herself, in fact its a huge compliment to you that she would give you something so precious, she must love you a lot. 

Chandlerino glad its all going well for you xx


----------



## TheYankee

Update - one of the consultants just called.  I'm to stoop taking Gonal F and up my Menopur to 450 iu.  Guess they are trying something.


----------



## Chandlerino

some people have a better response to menopur Yankee

can't remember which way it is but one is from the wee of menopausal women and the other is from mice! You probably did not want to know that


----------



## LellyLupin

Oh good - see they've got a plan!!!!


----------



## urbangirl

Gonal F is recombinant FSH, which basically means it's man-made, in thsi case from genetically engineered hamster's eggs or something like that.  Menopur is the natural one.  SOme people do well on one but not the other.  I didn't get anywhere with Gonal so I only use Menopur now.  THey tend to use it for older women, I think, because it's meant to be a bit gentler on the system.

Yankee, i hope they can salvage this cycle for you, but the first one is always akin to a shot in the dark, until they know more about how you respond, before that they can only go on what works for most people, and you may be a little bit different.

lesley, your amh is your ovarian reserve, an indication of how many eggs you have left.  To put it into perspective mine is less than 1.  Maybe you are one of those lucky ladies who can get pregnant at 55!
ZIta West's book is a really good 'starter' book by the way, takes you through the basics of a cycle, the drugs etc and has a lot on diet, stress, acupuncture etc too.  I have a whole library of books now, it's just a feature of being unsucessful and having to search for answers.
I'm taking a break till June or July now, going to concentrate on being healthy then it's back to the 'battery farm' to try and force out some decent grade embies before everything runs out  

GOing to follow you ladies though and am    for sucessful cycles on this thread.
x


----------



## Chandlerino

Urbangirl - sorry your tx didn't work out this time & good luck for whatever comes next xx

I had a goodish repsonse for my age from 150iu Gonal f on my last cycle according to my Cons but they have decided to up it this time to 225 to see what happens. I had 7 eggs with 1 x immature, 2 fertilised, 3 didn't and 1 fertilised abnormally [presume that means 2 sperm got in?]. I have seen lots and lots of people on this forum collect loads of eggs, who are more often than not under 30 and still only get 1 or 2 decent embryos. Only some of those are lucky and get a BFP.

IMHO its all a lottery as to how it goes and the 1st cycle as UG says is a of experiment to see how you respond. It amazes me too that the science bit can help make an embryo but it can't make it implant! If only it was that easy we all wouldnt be doing cycle after cycle!


----------



## LellyLupin

Urban Girl I am really sorry your TX didn't take this time, thank you so much for your support I really appreciate it, and I hope you get your baby on your next cycle.  XX 

Re: AMH  Wow thats amazing I wondered why the consultant and nurse were gobsmacked.  I wonder if its because I started my periods so late, I had left school by the time they appeared.  I hope you are right because if I do get pregnant this time, I'll be 55 by the time I can afford to do it again  .  I think I am going on Menopur later and I will be on something beginning with a B at the beginning, Buselin or something like that.  

I was reading that the optimum amount of eggs to produce is 15, if you produce more statistics say it lessens your chances, although they don't know why, I really should stop reading the web. 

To me trying to get pregnant is like messing with a chemistry set, it all has to be so precise, I NEVER thought there was so much to factor in.  I only wish we had gone straight to IVF and didn't have DP reversal done, we wasted so much time


----------



## TheYankee

Hi all!  I went to the clinic to try to get more Menopur as I ran out after using the huge dose...and they ended up having to switch me to Merional which is meant to be a similar thing.  I have to do a ton more mixing but at least I have meds.  The Menopur made me VERY nauseous this morning - I had the cold sweats and everything...made my way downstairs and ate a few crackers which seemed to solve the problem.

Lesley - believe me, I feel like it's more difficult than Chem...it's crazy thinking about everything that goes into it.

Urbangirl - I definitely feel a lot calmer now...either it'll work or we'll try something new.  My clinic seems to be trying to be proactive, which I like.  I'll definitely be on here in June/July and cheering you on!

Chanderlino - hope this amount of Gonal F works for you.


----------



## Chandlerino

Thank you Yankee and I am   that the change of meds works wonders for you xx


----------



## LellyLupin

Hi Girls,

I have a dilema I am hoping you girls can advise me on.  I have a friend who copies everything I do, and I mean everything, her life now mirrors mine  .  When she found out I was going to try for a baby and my DP was having a reversal, she did the same thing and both our partners got the same results - antibodies.  I went down the ivf route and was told to give up and she followed suit - shes 11 years younger than me.  I told her I was not going to pursue it because I didn't want it to be a competition, but carried on.  She also carried on and has just got a BFN.  She is quite upset about it and I have tried to comfort her, however now I am in a sticky situation because if I do fall pregnant how do I tell her?  I know its a bit premature but I feel really awful now, even though I know she was doing it for the wrong reasons, she totally freaked out when she thought I would get pregnant without her.  Any advice on how to handle this?  My DP who has had enough of her says I shouldn't even consider her feelings, however we have been friends for a long time and I feel like I have a responsibility towards her, she suffers from depression and is not the most stable person.


----------



## TheYankee

Leslie - As a therapist, I can honestly say that you can't keep worrying about her feelings in this way.  It's understandable that you don't want to hurt her, but you seem to be taking responsiblity for her feelings.  If you keep doing that, you are adding to her own issues and she'll not learn how to deal with them.  You are only responsible for how you handle yourself - so if you get pregnant, know that she won't handle it well and be kind, but other than that, you can't be responsible for how she reacts.  If she truly suffers from depression, she ought to be working with a therapist and thus ought to have learned some coping mechanisms for dealing with life's pain.


----------



## Chandlerino

I can only echo what Yankee has said - we all have to deal with life's disappointments and believe me I suffer really badly from pregnancy envy but I don't force my feelings on my friends. Its something I keep to myself or discuss with DH. Many people live in their own bubble and won't consider your feelings, IVF is a tough enough journey so support your friend but don't feel bad that you are following your dream.

After my third miscarriage last year, I was a mess and very depressed - it was truly the worst thing ever. One of my best friends, whom I have known for 20 years, told me to get a grip and get over it. It was harsh and easy for her to say with 2 little boys 15 mths apart, both concieved naturally first month of trying in her late 30s but never having gone through it she didn't understand. We are still friends but I don't discuss my IVF treatment with her.

If you look on the fertility in the news thread - there was an interesting article about baby envy and friendship. http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=281461.0


----------



## TheYankee

Hi all.  Well, my cycle has been cancelled.  I only made one follicle.  They still have no clue why.  So I have an appointment to talk to my consultant in two weeks and the husband and I will figure out if we want to continue doing whatever they suggest or not.  I'll pop in to check in on you lot and to let you know what Dr. O told me.  Best of luck to all of you...may you get that elusive BFP!


----------



## Chandlerino

I am so sorry Yankee - stay with us as your journey is not over yet


----------



## TammyWynet

girls, 
Lesleylupin, what a horrible situation you are in. I cannot commend. I can only say I agree with what Chandlerino has said, I too do not discuss my IUI and Immune problems with a couple of girlfriends who I know are single and in their 40's and do not have a child, which was not their choice. They know that I am trying for a baby and that I have these problems but we stopped discussing it some time ago.
Luckily I have two very close friends who are single and both have a donorchild so they know my situation and understand me. Hopefully you can take some distance from her and not discuss this issue with her and still have fun when you are together. And I hope you have some other friends that you can turn to for support and otherwise turn to us. Lot's of support from this side!

Yankee, what an ending to a journey ! I am so sorry for you! Could you not do an IUI treatment? Here in the Netherlands if the ladies do not have enough good eggs to harvast the hospitals sometimes decide to do an 'escape' IUI treatment instead of an IVF treatment. I can only say, do not give up yet ! We will not be beaten by a mere treatment ! Lot's of     and   for you!!

I have changed my desicion slightly . I will use this cycle and start taking the Prednisolon in a couple of days. I should get my IUI treatment on 21 May. I have not taken Clomid so there will be one follikel. I could not have peace with waiting for a month before I could start again . I should be able to know if I am pregnant on Thursday 31 of May on day 11 so that will leave me enough time to cancel the appointment or stop the meds if I am not pregnant and go to that appointment anyway. Hopefully I will get a  !
I will still go on a small holiday next week for 3 days to get out of madness . Just visting my friend and her son in another part of Holland. So nothing mayor but just nice enough to get away.


----------



## milma71

Hello ladies

Oh Yankee, sorry to hear that after all the ways you tried to get this cycle on track.  Hope you get better news from your consultant and your next treatment plan is better for you  

I’m agreeing with the others Lesley, it’s always crappy to tell people you’re pregnant if you know they are in the same boat as you, I had to tell a very dear friend who had also been doing IVF but she has always been a great support and not competitive.  And we’ve all had friends and colleagues tell us about their news and been upset but that’s part of it too.  Please think about yourself first  

Chandlerino, hope the DR going OK for you

Urbangirl, hope you’re OK

And Tammy, enjoy your holiday.  I planned a week off for what should've been first week of 2WW but decided to take the leave anyway and chill out some   

AFM, new sharps bin on the way – this one is full.  I’m feeling more of the horrid side effects now so on the upside, I’m hoping that my scan on the 15th will show thin lining and evidence of DR

Best wishes to all

Milma x


----------



## MaisieCat

Hello again, I'm back!
I visited this thread briefly about a month ago when I was waiting to start this tx cycle and got so caught up in all the travelling for scans (we are having tx with Fertility for Life in London and live in Kent so it's a 2 hour trip for me on train tube & foot/taxi if it's wet and nasty) that I didn't make it back to keep up with you all!
I had my last scan yesterday and my Ovitrelle jab and have 6 potentially egg-containing follies, 2 big (so big they are worried they'll go 'too far'), two a bit smaller and two they're hoping will catch up by EC tomorrow morning.
I've been on 450 gonal-f (stepped down for the last few days of stimming to try and stop the big follies going too far and let the smaller ones catch up) plus cetrotide and have also been taking DHEA for 3 months prior to this tx.
Oh and I found out yesterday I have adenomyosis (like endometriosis, but within the uterus if that makes sense), so they are going to have to avoid affected areas of my lining when putting any embies back in.  Of course, that's jumping the gun a bit as we got only two eggs and no fertilisation last time (different clinic). 
Oh and, joy of joys, I'll have to have prontogest injections every other day, which I'm told really hurt   .
Getting a bit scared now.  EC is tomorrow at 9:30 a.m. and they want me to be sedated this time, which the idea of really freaks me out (just don't like the thought of being out of control).  Apparently success rates are better if you are sedated as you don't tend to move about (and jog them I suppose).  I wasn't sedated last time and don't think I moved much (was nowhere near as painful as the HyCoSy that I had), but now that I've been told about the success rates, I'm worried I'll blame myself if I'm not sedated and it fails.  I suppose I'll just have to 'lie back and think of England'!
I have tried to read back a bit and catch up, but am struggling to remember who is doing what so I shall have to do my best to catch up and offer support as I go along.
Best wishes to you all and   to those that need one.
A-M
xx


----------



## TammyWynet

Maisiecat!
That sounds horrible those injections. I am doing IUI treatments and ususally have only Pregnyl to inject. That does not hurt. I do not envy you but hope that it will not be as bad as it sounds. And remember, it is for a good case!
I hope that you can relax and maybe meditate a bit before you go back to hospital! 

Hopefully everything will go well and this will be a treatment followed by a   ! Thinking of you


----------



## MaisieCat

Thanks Tammy, 
I had Pregnyl when I had IUI a while back and don't remember it being too bad.  This other stuff is apparently better (not sure in what way and whether it's only better in certain circumstances), but has to be injected into the muscle, not just subcutaneously.  I suppose that's why it hurts! 

I see you're going away for a few days soon.  Have a lovely time!

A-M
xx


----------



## MaisieCat

Well I'm home now and have had 3 eggs retrieved.  Just have to wait for the dreaded phone call tomorrow.


Off for a Rock Choir rehearsal now so that'll take my mind off it!


----------



## TammyWynet

ladies!
Maisiecat   sending you some     and   for three good results!!! Good that you have some distraction tonight. 

Here, my friend had her babygirl today. She is two weeks early. But she has her baby while I lost my pregnancy. It has been very difficult at times to see her grow and hear her talk about ultrasounds and other things. And she still went to the gym until last week! She really does a tough training 4 times a week. While I cannot do anything which activates my immune system and still end up with nothing. I am happy for her but still feel a bit sad for myself. Luckily I start Prednisolon next week so I cannot go and see her and the baby. I will send her a nice card and a small present. She knows my situation which I have explained to her earlier. I am not a happy camper today .


----------



## LellyLupin

I am *so* miffed I wrote a huge post to you all last night and then accidently deleted it  I will start again in a shortened version.

Aw Tammy you will get your dream , hang on in there . It is very tough when someone close has a baby. I see my God daughter every week and each time I have to stop myself thinking 'if she was mine'  I thought you would change your mind about this cycle, you have to do what makes you happy, try and have a relax when you go and see your friend and have some 'time out' from the rollercoaster  XX

Chandlerino your depression after you miscarriage sounds awful, I can't believe what your friend said to you, has she no empathy, no wonder you don't talk to her about what you are going through anymore . Some people can be so thoughtless.  I don't often get baby envy but just every now and then something will cause that awful pang, it was terrible after I'd been told I was too old, there seemed to be babies and pregnant women everywhere. Now I know I have a chance again I have calmed down. If I get a BFN I am sure I will revert though!!

Thanks for all the advice with regards to my SWF friend, I am taking all your comments on board and am going to concentrate on my dream, she will deal with it in her own way as you all so kindly said .

Yankee I am so sorry that your cycle was cancelled , please don't disappear off here as someone may have some experience that may help you, or have been through the same thing and know of an excellent clinic. You will get your dream I am sure of it XX

Milma can I ask you a question about your snow babies? Will you have to go through the DR and the stimming all over again? My friend says they will just put them back in you without all the process, but that doesn't sound right to me. xx

Urbangirl are you ok?

Maisiecat good luck for tomorrow  everything goes well for you, I will keep everything crossed for you xx

Love to you all
Lesley xx


----------



## LellyLupin

Oh forgot to say: AFM  I did my very first injection tonight, I am no longer an ivf virgin


----------



## MaisieCat

Hi ladies.
We've had the dreaded phone call and have just the one fertilised egg. They were able to inject all 3 though (we had IMSI), so at least we know I can produce more than 1 'OK' egg. We've got to go back tomorrow at 12 for ET as they don't want to risk waiting any longer. I just hope it survives until then. 

One bad thing though... I forgot to take my Cyclogest last night  . I took one vaginally straight away and 10 minutes later remembered they told me to take them rectally until ET!! I cannot believe I was so stupid.

Luckily I called Mr N's secretary and they got him to call me and he said it was fine and to just carry on taking them as planned from now on. Apparently they only say take them rectally in case you're bleeding after EC. Phew!

*Tammy* - I'm sorry you're feeling low today. One of our neighbours has popped out 3 children in the 6 years since we moved here so they now have 4 noisy under 10s. Hearing them yelling and screaming in the garden isn't exactly a help when you're going through all this. I am sure it's so much worse when it's a close friend. It is much easier to be happy for the other lovely local ladies that I have met through FF (most of them have had their babies now, but most of us still meet up around once a month).

*Lesley* - I hate it when that happens! I've lost big posts in the past so I tend to write them in notepad and paste them in when I've done. Sounds like your injection went OK, so welcome to the world of worry! Sorry - shouldn't say that (although it is true). Good luck for your next scan - when is it?

Best wishes to everyone else. I'm sure I'll be getting to know you over the next few weeks as I've booked annual leave for my 2ww.

A-M
xx


----------



## LellyLupin

Hi Maisie, I have no idea, the clinic just said to ring them when my period started.  I just did my second injection, I feel really calm I don't know why.  When do you get you egg put back in    Had a quick look at the other stuff in my little bag they gave me, don't like the look of some of the needles they look like knitting needles


----------



## MaisieCat

* Lesley *- I see... You must be on a different protocol with injections before your AF. I've only had short protocols and have not had anything to do before AF. Whichever protocol you are on, you usually ring when AF comes and they book you in for your baseline scan within a day or two (often when you are still bleeding - yuk!). Then, as long as they don't find a problem and your lining is thin enough, you start the stimming drugs and soon after (or sometimes straightaway) start the drug that stops you from ovulating before they can collect the eggs. Don't worry about the big needles, they are most probably just for mixing if you have the powder or tablet form of your drugs  . 
Hope AF turns up as planned and your baseline scan goes well.
A-M
Xx


----------



## LellyLupin

Thanks Maisie,  I feel a bit more informed now.   I had blood tests and a scan before all this and I had something like 11 follicles. I am a bit worried that I will overstimulate as my AMH is crazy high, thats the only thing I am a bit worried about. I wasn't told it was an internal scan I thought I was going for an ultrasound.   I feel a little underinformed as my clinic are a bit vague and I am not totally sure what I should be asking.  Glad I found this website as I have learned so much from all the lovely ladies on here.  I have been trying to put some holidays in for when I go for EC but the date keeps moving, I am being told 4th June now    Good luck with your egg transfer heres hoping you get a beautiful healthy baby   xx


----------



## MaisieCat

Lesley,

I wonder if that scan where you had 11 follicles was your 'antral follicle count'? That's where they count the little follicles that are waiting in your ovaries ready to grow when stimulated by either your natural hormones or the injections. When they did my antral follicle count at my baseline scan (the one you have once your AF has started) they counted only about half that many, so it sounds good to me.

It's a bit of a shame that your clinic/consultant aren't explaining much to you. Perhaps they think 'ignorance is bliss', but that does not suit everyone - certainly not people like me with 'control freak' tendencies! However, they may explain more once you get further along the process. At least you will now be armed with a few questions.

As for me - I am PUPO at last. We have a picture of our embie and were told they expect 2-4 cells at this stage and he/she had 4 cells at 9 o'clock this morning, so very good. As far as grade goes, they grade from 1 to 5, 1 being best (and they hardly ever give a 1) and ours was awarded a 2. So, all in all, things couldn't be much better!

As far as the other eggs go, one was too fragile and didn't survive the ICSI and the other fertilised but abnormally and started multiplying out of control so had to be discarded. At least they were both mature enough to do ICSI on though, so that gives us hope if we have to try again.

Hope everyone else is well.

A-M
xx


----------



## LellyLupin

Hi Maisie, I think it was, they were checking for fibroids and womb thickness too.  All good, I had one tiny fibroid but it was nowhere where it could do harm and my womb thickness was good.  It sounds silly but it was nice to know there was nothing there that shouldn't be, as I lost my best friend from womb cancer a few years ago   She asked me if I wanted children and I said no at the time, but her question got me thinking and now its all I want, I think she kickstarted my clock  .  

So you have seen your embie, how exciting, thats your little son or daughter wow    .  Its all so fascinating isn't it (as well as stressful), imagine showing your child that picture when he/she is older, amazing.  It sounds like you are well on your way now, when does he/she get put back in?  Do you have to wait a week to see if the egg develops?  I am hoping to have 2 eggs put back although I know its not a guarantee of twins, my DP is hoping for just the one  

Everyone else has gone really quiet, where are you girls?

 to allxx


----------



## MaisieCat

Oh sorry - I forgot you would not know what 'PUPO' stood for!  Pregnant until proven otherwise.
We had the embryo put back about 12:30 today.
x


----------



## TammyWynet

ladies, 
Maisiecat,   on successfull putting back of your embies! Now take good care of yourself, rest a lot and send positive, white energy to your uterus for a good implantation! .

Lesleylupin, I too have one fibroid but it is also small and sits far away to do any harm to a pregnancy. It is a relief to know that a least that can not stand in your way of getting pregnant and have a healthy baby. 

Here nothing new. I wait with the meds until Monday. I have sent my doctor an email about me changing my mind and wanting to go ahead this cycle. He did not reply. Funny thing is that sometimes when I send him an email it ends up in his inbox as Spam so he sees it too late or it will not get delivered at all. I one time got an email back with failure notice one week later! He never got it! So I will ring his office on Monday. I would like to talk to him about this. Tomorrow is Mothers Day here so I will go and see my parents.


----------



## LellyLupin

Hello Tammy    Yes you should speak to your doctor or you'll end up getting frustrated, I can see you are chomping at the bit to get started again  

Maisie I thought PUPO meant an embryo, I must swot up on the lingo on here, is there a list of the meanings anywhere?.  I don't even know what AF means


----------



## Chandlerino

Hi girls - nothing new from me - just waiting for scan to hopefully start stimming on weds.

Have lost my PMA and feeling very negative and old.

Yankee - sending you   and hoping you are still reading.

Lesley - AF means aunt flow common nickname for your period!


----------



## LellyLupin

Aunt Flo well I never would have guessed that one  

Chandlerino you are not old, there is a lady on here who is pregnant at 51!  I am 45 and I am not old so I am not allowing you to be either, and sending you lots of     xx


----------



## Mish3434

Here is a list of the common abbreviations used on FF, hope this helps xx

2WW = 2 Week Wait (the nailbiting period between embryo transfer/ovulation/basting and pregnancy testing)
AF / Aunt Flo = Menstrual cycle
AFM = As for me
BFN /   = Big Fat Negative 
BFP /   = Big Fat Positive
BMS = Baby Making Sex
DE = Donor Egg 
DH = Dear/Darling Husband 
DN = Dear Neice/ Nephew
DP = Dear Partner 
DW = Dear Wife 
DD = Dear Daughter
DS = Dear Son 
DX =Diagnosis
D/R = Down Regulation (the first stage of long protocol IVF)
DPT or DPO = Days past transfer or Days past ovulation.
EC = Egg collection
ET = Embryo Transfer 
FET = Frozen Embryo Transfer
FSH = Follicle Stimulating Hormone
HPT = Home Pregnancy Test.
IF = Infertility  
M/C = Miscarriage
OPK = Ovulation Predictor kit
OTD = Official test day
Pee stick = Home Pregnancy Test 
PG  = Pregnant
PM = personal message (sometimes IM is used)
PUPO = Pregnant Until Proven Otherwise (i.e. on the 2ww)
SA = Semen Analysis  
TTC = Trying To Conceive  
TX = Treatment


Shelley xx


----------



## LellyLupin

Aw thanks Shelley thats fabulous,    I am now up to speed


----------



## Queen_Bee

Hi,
Chandlerino told me about this thread so I am hoping to make some virtual friends here. 
I am 41 and currently doing IVF at the Lister. It's my second time, I did IVF last year at London Fertility Centre and after it failed went to Zita West for a second opinion and she suggested we tried naturally. So we did and got pregnant but miscarried in February so we are trying again...
I am feeling pretty down and unmotivated at the moment, and my younger sister is also doing IVF and has just had a great result and a good transfer. It's brought up all sorts of conflicting feelings of competition and pressure to do well and I am exhausted by it. 
Still, I am still with a chance so I am trying to keep positive and sharing on the forum (as I don't feel comfortable talking about this process to outsiders). 
I have a scan this morning that will show more information. At the moment I have 6 follicles (first scan) but they didn't grown much in two days (second scan) so hopefully there will be more to see today. 
Baby dust to you all
QB x


----------



## Chandlerino

QB - I had 5 follicles + 2 small ones on day 9  then 8 +2 on day 12 so it can change. I got 7 eggs in total and the Dr told me to expect 4 before I went into theatre! Let us know how the scan goes.

AFM: really down in the dumps today, didn't want to get up so called into work sick. Just can't face anyone...


----------



## Queen_Bee

Chandlerino, thanks for the update. That's good to know! 
Hope you have a good day, you say in your message you're taking the day off, which is a good thing as it means you are looking after yourself and putting your needs first.
Good luck! x


----------



## bernie1971

Hi I´m new and I´m currently cycling... On day 6 of stims, had my first scan this morning, 7 follicles but it´s still early days...  Will put it in my "history" so people know more about me. I´m 40 and have a very bad AMH reading for what it´s worth... not a lot I hope!!! Good wishes to all...


----------



## TammyWynet

to Bernie1971 and QueenBee welcome to this thread ! I find a lot of companionship and support here! I hope your are both successfull on this long and sometimes very lonely journey   . 
Bernie I hope your scan went well this morning and you will have lots of follicles !

Chandlerino, good that you listen to your body and mind! Hopefully you can do something relaxing today. I always, when I feel down, I really do feel that feeling of being down. It helps me to intensely feel it. And eat a jar of Ben&Jerry's Chunky Monkey ! After a day of maybe two that feeling changes and I get hopeful again and start for the next IUI treatment. I hope it works for you too. For now a big   and lot's of    . Keep the faith that there will be a baby for you . (That is just what I feel, I will be a mummy I just need to do extra work to get to being a mummy but I will succeed. Please girls remind me of this post, when I feel down  . 

AFM, I feel really great today. Lots of energy and very hopeful. I already told my one follicle to do it's best and grow. I eat a lot of eggwhites (not the yokes) as this is proven to stimulate the growth of the follicles (before ovulation). Tomorrow I take the train to see my friend and her son. So I am looking forward to that. I have started the meds today but it will be too soon for me to get the bacterial infections if I get them at all this round. So my little holiday will not be spoiled by lack of energy and a sore throat. 
Being naughty  and not obident gives me a good and hopeful feeling  that it will work this time round !


----------



## MaisieCat

Hello all - especially newbies.

7 Follies sounds good to me for a first scan *Bernie* - more than I had anyhow, so good luck!

Sorry to hear you are feeling down *Chandlerlino*. I don't blame you for calling in sick - this stuff gets you down sometimes and the last place you want to be is at work.

I hope your scan went well *Queen_Bee* and the result has lifted your spirits.

Sounds like you have got just the right idea at the moment *Tammy*. I am a firm believer that trying to stay happy and relaxed does us the world of good.

I'm sitting here downloading stuff to get ready for Rock Choir practice this evening. Was wondering whether or not to go as I'm early in my 2ww, but have decided that singing is so uplifting and good for the soul, that I shouldn't miss out. I'll just go steady on the 'dance' moves - they are not exactly strenuous anyhow, mostly swinging from side to side and finger-clicking, so I can't imagine it'll do any harm.

 to all
A-M
xx


----------



## TammyWynet

Mish3434 thanks so much for the list. It is also very helpful for me as I am not a native.


----------



## TammyWynet

Maisycat your evening sounds great! Singing  sounds like the right exercise   Have fun  !


----------



## Queen_Bee

Hello ladies,

God to hear how everyone is doing. I had my scan and there's still no change, which worries me a little. The lining has thickened and one of the follicles has grown but the nurse said to ignore that one is it's probably the one I would have released anyway. She said she wasn't too concerned at the moment and that for some people it just takes longer to react but I am feeling despondent. 
Tammy, I noticed you said that you eat egg white to stimulate growth - is that because of the protein? How many egg whites a day? Is there anything else I should or shouldn't be doing to try to get the little follies to grow? 
I am not sure how much longer they will wait before deciding to perhaps give up on this cycle...my last cycle 10 months ago was very different but I had 8 follies growing at a steady pace...not sure what is going on.

I am trying to let go of the outcome now. I can drive myself crazy trying to figure it all but the truth is maybe this time is not my time.

Any advice would be helpful - otherwise plenty of patience and trying not to dwell on it I guess!

Oh and Maisiecat - happy singing tonight! sounds like fun  

hugs to all xx


----------



## bernie1971

Hey Queen Bee
I only just joined but wanted to let you know that I am with you in spirit... Don´t give up, and forget about your sister! It is not only about quantity of eggs, all you need is one good one!

cheers

B-1971


----------



## Queen_Bee

Thank you Bernie! That's very kind of you to share.
I am not ready to give up, that's all I know. If this cycle doesn't work, there may be another way.
After all I got pregnant naturally a few months ago and even if I miscarried it must count for something!

Let's stay strong x


----------



## TammyWynet

Queen Bee, I just read it on internet. There are so many tips and tricks but I could only find those for the implanting. To eat almonds, use wheat germ oil (one tablespoon with every meal), pomme granate juice or pits. I have used all these methodes but recently found out that because I have a severe immune problem it actually works against me. So I am on a strict diet, without vitamine C, sugar, salt and no fizzy drinks. It is a problem which is not that common. 

Somewhere in those tips I found the one of the egg whites. Of course when you ask your doctor about this, they laugh in your face but since egg whites are healthy for you I eat 2 egg whites almost daily until the ovulation 
I also read somewhere that you should be careful with dairy because when you have it too much it affects your lining which will get thinner.  

Maybe it is a tip to get yourself tested on immune problems? I have been busy for two years and m/c twice of twins and in between had several positive pregnancytests but then lost a big bloodcloth when peeing . I thought that was not normal but it was only after 1,5 years when I went to a immunologist that we found the problem. I had been checked on everything else and that was all fine. 
Maybe you want to look into this. There is a book of doctor Alan Beer 'Is your body babyfriendly' and that is my favorite book of all times! It is about all sorts of problems and solutions! Maybe worth looking into. I have read it twice and now use it to look things up. It is definitely your money's  worth.


----------



## MaisieCat

Don't worry *QueenB*. The nurse is right - sometimes the follies take a while - and every month for us is different too, which could explain the difference from last time.
Also, I was told this cycle by my consultant that the follies tend to mature in 'waves', so that larger one is probably just the first 'wave'. I had 2 in the first 'wave' and 3 in the second. What they usually try to do is keep an eye on the first 'wave', hoping that they don't over-mature, whilst stimming you enough to try to get the others to catch up. In my case, they stepped down my Gonal-F once the large follies were getting really big (I think one was 32mm!) to avoid them getting 'over-cooked', which let the others catch up and I ended up with 3 eggs. In case you are wondering (I did, so I asked Mr N), if the larger ones do go too far, it won't impact on the others, so there's no need to worry on that score.
So, if only one has grown since last time and you have 5 others still there, that's fine - they'll probably catch up like mine did.  

I didn't eat egg white to help follie growth, but I did try to drink 1 litre of milk a day as well as 1.5 - 2 litres of water. It was Mr N that said about the water, but some of my other FF friends that have had success that said they were told to drink the milk. Don't know if it made any difference, but I'm sure it didn't do any harm (apart from filling me up so much I had to force myself to eat properly some of the time).

Oh and yes ladies, the singing is FUN! I joined up last September and am SO glad I did - it is just the thing to lift your spirits. If you want to see what we get up to, just Google 'Rock Choir Tonbridge' and you'll find some videos of our performances (for charity usually) on YouTube.

A-M
xx


----------



## Queen_Bee

Thank you Maisie Cat and Tammy Wynet for your feedback.

I am drinking water as we speak and had 4 egg whites   I should try milk also - I guess I have nothing to lose...
I'll keep you posted. The nurse just called to say the blood test was very good and indicated that the follicles had eggs in them, and said that if I just end up having one big one and the others don't grown I'll need to speak to the doctor and make a decision as to whether to go ahead with one follicle or stop the cycle. Ho hum...let's hope these follies get bigger soon...

hugs to all 

QB


----------



## Queen_Bee

PS - Tammy I have hear about this book so I am going to get it. I was avoiding an information overload, but I think it might help.


----------



## TammyWynet

Queen Bee, the book is really great. Just a question, I assume that you are doing IVF, here in the Netherlands the ladies who do IVF and have less than 3 follicles can do an (escape) IUI treatment (sometimes) to get the still the best out of that cycle. It is better than letting that cycle go unused. Is this an option for you? Hope it is  
Hopefully the rest of the kindergarden will still grow and become big. Lot's of


----------



## Queen_Bee

Hello Tammy,
I just bought the book from Amazon 
Yes, I can do that too, but I am not sure it's worth it...maybe it is. I am just so shocked that they are 
not growing...the last one was fine and then I got pregnant and miscarried but I thought that that wouldn't 
be a problem...maybe it won't be in the end. I am going to see what they say at the next scan...
Thanks for your good vibes 
xx


----------



## TammyWynet

Queen Bee, I blew you a bubble for good luck !


----------



## Queen_Bee

Oh! Thank you Tammy


----------



## milma71

eveing ladies and welcome to all newbies  

this is post number 2 as the last one tanked when the laptop died precisely when i hit the 'post' button so am a bit vexed about that  

Maisecat, congratulations on being PUPO, hope you’re managing to enjoy yourself, the choir sounded good fun  

Lesleylupin, hope stimming going well and needles OK for you.  Thanks for asking about my snowbabies, anxious about defrost but so looking forward to having them all back with me even if it’s risking a multiple – I’m more babydaft now than i was before i had DD  

Tammy, good to hear you’re going ahead again, and you sound so positive  

Chandlerino, hope your time off was what you needed and that you had some good ‘you time’.  Its proper hard work this treatment lark.  On my last treatment i told my best friend that i had given up and that i was just going through the motions with the drugs and all that and she said to me that i must have some hope otherwise i wouldn’t be doing it all.  When i thought about it i did feel a small, but persistent feeling of hope somewhere inside which kept me going, hope you're feeling better now   

Yankee, hope you’re OK too  

Queen_Bee, 41, hope you’re getting the growth you need  

Bernie1971, hope the stimming going well  

AFM, scan tomorrow to look for DR (again) been an extra 2 weeks and i think it’s the same as before.  Not sure what they will do, last time DR didn’t work they went with a change to another drug (cetratide)  but when i asked about that they said that they don’t like to use that for FET which is what i’m having.  Guess I’ll find out tomorrow  

Babybust to all  

And a big  
for us all x


----------



## Queen_Bee

Hey Milma,

Good to hear from you. Good luck tomorrow. What a journey this is turning out to be!

Baby dust to all of you wonderful, brave& courageous women!

xx


----------



## Mish3434

hi Ladies,

Just jumping in about the protein queries, protein is derived from the egg yolk rather than the egg white, another good source of protein is from full fat milk, both the milk and eggs I would suggest buying Organic too    


good luck ladies    


Shelley xx


----------



## Queen_Bee

Shelley, 
Thanks for sharing. Is yoghurt also good protein-wise?
QB xx


----------



## Mish3434

Hi 

I believe Greek Yoghurt is good for protein but in my opinion the best sources are the ones that haven't been processed too much, hence why I mentioned about Organic eggs and full fat milk they have had the least treatments done on them.  If you can't stomach milk or eggs though you would go with what you can have    hope this helps


Shelley xx


----------



## LellyLupin

Hello Queen Bee and Bernie    I see you are already getting lots of good advice, you will find the ladies on here really helpful.  QB don't compete with your sister it will just make you more stressed.  I know how you feel though my best friend has just been through treatment, I haven't told her that I am doing it too as I don't want the pressure and to feel we are competing.

Chandlerino you seem to be down in the dumps and you are usually so positive,  I am sending you some  . Has something happened that has knocked your confidence?    

Tammy you have done the opposite, so nice to see you happy and positive again, it gives us newbies a boost    I WILL remind you of your post if you start to slide  

Milma when will your snowbabies be thawed out?

Maisie, I find my singing very uplifting, unfortunately no-one else seems to share my enthusiam for it    

Macca hope you are doing ok.

AFM day 6 of my DR I am finding that I am really bloated, uncomfortably so, is that normal?  I thought the bloating came when stimming started?


----------



## MaisieCat

I just wanted to say I totally agree about the milk & eggs being organic.  I very rarely touch anything animal-related that is not organic (and have been doing this for over 5 years), mostly for animal welfare reasons, but of course there are many other benefits such as no nasty additives in their feed or unnecessary antibiotics.  

Oh, and also I was very pleased to find that we spent most of our choir session tonight learning 'Something Inside So Strong'.  Rather appropriate I thought - I just wish my embie could hear us singing.

Lesley - You sing if you like!  It's good for the soul, even if it's not that tuneful   (although I'm sure you can't be that bad).

A-M
xx


----------



## Queen_Bee

Thanks Lesley Lupin and Maisie Cat,
I'll definitely make sure I get organic. Maisie - I am sure your embie could hear you - or at least feel your good vibrations!

Feeling flat still but trying not to dwell on it. I'll know more tomorrow and if there is no progress we will discuss with the doc...

QB xx


----------



## milma71

Evening ladies

Hope everyone is well  

My scan today was unclear re extent of DR so went for another blood test and although it is a better result than last time, my body still refusing to DR all the way  

So, my choice was to cancel this time and start again with a double dose of Buserelin next time or keep going for another 2 weeks and see what happens.  So I'm gonna go on for another bloomin 2 weeks to see what happens, I mean why waste all those lovely injections lol? 

Snowbabies sleeping for a bit longer  

How is everyone?

Milma x


----------



## Queen_Bee

Good choice Milma - good luck with it! A lot could happen it two weeks...
I am waiting to find out more tomorrow. So far my follicles don't seem to be growing except for one, so hopefully tomorrow they will have started growing  
If not I guess we will need to cross a few bridges...
Baby dust to all!
QB x


----------



## bernie1971

Hello to all

Queen Bee, how was your scan today?

just got back from my scan (Day 7) and I must say I am rather un-impressed...   The doc took measurements of the 3 biggest out of the 7 follicles, they were 7, 10 and 12 mm... I guess I would be ok with it all if the doc hadn´t said "well, your response is very slight, but given your base antral scan we knew this would be the case" which brought me down bigtime!!! Oh well. I keep telling myself it only takes one egg. I am just bummed because I have the feeling that even the doc isn´t entirely sure if we´ll get to EC or not... 

Does anyone have similar stories to share?? 

Best of luck to everyone and I am so glad this forum exists!

B-1971


----------



## Queen_Bee

Hello Bernie,
Well, the scan showed that only one follicle is growing (responding) so I saw the Dr and he said we should terminate the cycle. But since there is one good follicle which looks like it has an egg in it (apparently they know this from a blood test) he said we could do IUI. I am not feeling very hopeful about IUI but at least I am clearer about the situation.
After the IUI, if it doesn't work, he has given me a new prescription for a different set of drugs. He said he saw this as a blip and is sure we will get there, as I have a good AMH, which was a lovely thing to hear...
Anyway so I am now doing IUI tomorrow! Anyone else here has done IUI? I am not sure what to expect and whether I need bed rest or not, etc. They didn't really tell me either way at the hospital...
Stressful times, huh?
QB xx


----------



## Chandlerino

Sorry QB - u never know though the IUI could work - you only need one eggie!

Bernie - a few days of drugs can make a lot of difference - I know it did on my last cycle and I only had 8 follicles.

AFM: Back from scan and am DR'd! Lining was good so start stimms tomorrow. Nurse could see 12 resting follicles so I'm taking that as good news.....


----------



## LellyLupin

Chandlerino - Hurrah you can cheer up now !!!  You just may get that little bambino this time xxx


----------



## Chandlerino

I bloody hope so LL!

Potentially 12 eggs so am pleased as would like more eggies to play with this time


----------



## Queen_Bee

Hang in there Bernie 
You never know what might happen next! And Chandlerino I hope your follies grow nicely...
Feeling flat and exhausted but keeping my focus and my goal in mind.
Hugs to all!
QB x


----------



## MaisieCat

Hi all,

*Bernie* - Please don't get too down. By day 7 I think I just had 3 visible follies. I did end up with 5 measureable ones in the end and 3 eggs, so all is definitely not lost for you yet. As I think I said before, I was told they tend to mature in waves, so there is plenty of time for your others to catch up. 

*Milma* - Hope your DR works next time round. I have never had to do that (and am quite relieved as it seems a bit of a drag  )

*Chandlerino *- All sounds promising. Good luck! 

*QB* - I had IUI a while back. The actual process is quite similar to an ET really - putting 'washed'/selected sperm right up where it is needed. No sedation or the like required and DH was allowed in to hold my hand. Then you have a 2ww just like you would if you'd had an ET. Same recommendations for IUI 2ww apply as for ET really, although perhaps not quite as much rest really needed in the first few days. Whatever you feel comfortable with TBH. It's really not an awful lot different by then than having TTC naturally. Good luck 

*Lesley* - Hope the bloating is not so bad now. As I said above I know nothing of DR, so can't advise I'm afraid.

*AFM* - I have just endured my first intramuscular Prontogest injection. It really wasn't as bad as I thought it was going to be. I had been dreading it ever since seeing the 3cm long needle that needed ramming into a muscle! I am not good with needles at the best of times, but that was pushing it  . Fortunately, with the help of a hot wheaty-bag and a patient, steady-handed husband, it was nowhere near as bad as I had imagined vividly in what seemed like 100 different dreams last night!

Just as well really as I have at least 5 more every other day until OTD (and possibly more afterwards if I get a BFP).

Hope everyone else is well.

A-M
xx


----------



## Queen_Bee

Thanks Maisie Cat!
Well, let's see what happens. I also have a blocked tube, and I am not sure which side my good egg is on, but the doctor said that the healthy fallopian tube can move to the other side and pick up the egg if need be, so that's not necessarily a problem and when I had my Laparoscopy they saw it was long and floppy  . Oh well, I think at this stage it's in the hands of God...

Praying for us all

QB x


----------



## MaisieCat

Well I had no idea that was possible!
Aren't our bodies remarkable (when they feel like it).


----------



## memebaby

Hello ladies

may I join the gang. I was part of  the thread in March when I had my first and unsuccessful IUI treatment. decided to give up on that as a treatment as DP's sperm count was pretty low which when put together with his 95% sperm antibodies never did look like a match made in heaven.

We moved clinics and have just started our 1st IVF. My consultant basically said we should never have been advised to try IUI bearing in mind the male factor issues which upset me greatly but hey ho, on we go along this merry road.

We have been advised that ICSI is our very best bet but made the decision together that we did not want to pursue this . It was just how we felt about it and maybe we were a bit spooked by the recent study. Am in no way making judgements about te treatment but weve dcided to have a go with plain old ivf but there has to be a big risk of non fertilisation which would just about finish me off as this is our one and only shot at this. No more pennies in our pot, and no more support form DP to take it any further .

any way got to cut it short now but will be back later so...... Im Susan. Im 42  and Im on day 5 of down regging.. (sounds like something from an alcoholics anonymous meeting)

I find this over 40's thread so supportive and comforting.

xx


----------



## Chandlerino

Hi Susan and welcome  

Great bunch of ladies on here. I joined the cycle buddies thread for both cycles and felt like an old biddy. Couldn't keep up with the threads either  

First injection tonight and feeling a bit nervous but excited too. Not sure what time to do it tho


----------



## stelpo

Hi ladies, can I join in?

I was around a bit in March when we had our first failed ICSI, just about to start again with a different clinic. Having misgivings as we did really well last time, 8 eggs, 5 fertilised, 3 transferred, but not even a hint of implantation   New clinic has better success rates for old birds, but not quite sure what they can improve on, as far as I can see, there doesn't seem to be much they can do to improve implantation? Anyways, first appt on Mon, hoping they will let us start straight away as it will be day 21, but we shall wait and see.

Wish I could feel more upbeat about this!

S x


----------



## bernie1971

Hey I just wanted to send a big warm hello to everyone!!!


----------



## Queen_Bee

Hi everybody!
Welcome Susan, great to have a new group member on the thread and good luck with your ICSI treatment!

Stelpo, welcome to you too and good luck with your appointment on Monday.

Well I had my IUI today and the egg turns out to be on the side of the working tube so a little more hope now.
I met a lady at the clinic yesterday and she told me she had lots of friends who had done IUI and it had worked so let's see...
Maisie Cat - our bodies really are amazing! You're so right there...

I had a moment today and feel a bit guilty: my boyfriend told me this evening that he found out that his cousin's wife is pregnant and I told him I hated her and got really angry at him for telling me (crazy or what!) - I don't know where it came from and of course I have apologised but my emotions are still all over the place...I also know stress is the last thing I need right now so I trying to take a step back and to relax...

Anyway - hope you are all having a good evening and thanks for listening (reading),

QB x


----------



## Chandlerino

Welcome back Stelpo - I have the same views on implantation too - science hasn't worked out how to help with it as far as I can see. I asked my consultant to prescribe me low dose prednislone but she wouldn't and I asked her at my review if there was anything and she said no just keep taking 75mg aspirin. Its strange that clinic differ in their approach to things! I know that some clinics prescibe it to all their patients.

still life in the old birds yet.........!


----------



## MaisieCat

Welcome *Stelpo *and *memebaby* and good luck with your forthcoming treatments.

Re implantation - I'm having intramuscular Prontogest injections (progesterone in oil). I think this is to help implantation as they decided to give it to me after discovering evidence of adenomyosis (which they said can hinder implantation) in my lining when I was having my scans. From what I've read, this releases the progesterone slowly - I suppose the Cyclogest 'bum bullets' alone give peaks of progesterone just after they've been inserted, and the Prontogest makes sure it never dips too low at any point.

Let's hope it does help anyway (although I suppose I'll never know if it is that that was responsible if I do get a BFP). Same with all the different things we try I suppose. For all we know it might just have been the 'lucky month' that our bodies just decided to cooperate!

Best wishes to everyone. 
A-M
xx


----------



## Queen_Bee

Maisie Cat I am also having progesterone injections every other day. I start today but I am going to the hospital to get it done. The nurse told me she would show me how to do it but if I found it too hard I could go in to get it done every other day...Have you tried injecting them yet? If so, how hard are they to do?

Honestly the things we do!  

Good luck to you all - have a restful and positive day!

QB xx


----------



## MaisieCat

*QB* - DH is doing all my injections, including the Prontogest, as I'm too much of a coward. These instructions are very helpful:

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=260829.msg4861313#msg486131

I have a friend who has had a FET and has been doing them daily for nearly a fortnight so she gave me some advice too. She said to warm up a 'wheaty-bag' in the microwave and to warm up the oil using that. That makes the oil a bit runnier and easier to inject. Just make sure you don't get it too hot or it's going to hurt - not much more than body temperature I'd say.
What we did was get the syringe all loaded up (with the cover still on the needle of course) and wrapped the warm wheaty-bag around it for a few minutes. Then I laid on my tummy on the sofa and put the wheaty-bag over the injection site for a while to warm that too. (In fact it was quite a while as DH decided to answer the phone in the middle and we let the syringe get too hot in the wheaty-bag, so I left the wheaty-bag on my bum for ages while the syringe cooled back down.)
Anyway, after all that, the injection went fine - in fact I think it was less painful than some of the stimms injections to be honest. It did bleed afterwards (DH thought it funny to tell me it was spurting like a fountain, but it wasn't), so don't worry if that happens. My friend also said to massage the area afterwards to help distribute it better, but I just rubbed it a bit and left the wheaty-bag on there for a while until I got bored! If you have the larger volume to inject, the massaging is probably more important. My friend said you can end up with hard lumps where it builds up otherwise, so I shall probably persevere with the massaging a bit longer once I've done a few, just to make sure.
I hope that helps!


----------



## Queen_Bee

Thanks Maisie Cat!
I am going to the hospital today with my boyfriend to get a 'lesson' and I hope that he will do it for me, but he says he doesn't want to as he can't stand blood!! Hes a real wimp  
Anyway, maybe we can try with the heat and see what he says to that..I'll keep you posted but I must say I am a bit nervous!  

Thanks! xx


----------



## milma71

hello all, welcome to Susan and Stelpo


----------



## LellyLupin

Hello everyone and welcome to the newbies    Can anyone enlighten me on what was said in the press about ICSI?  I am having both IVF and ICSI so I am a little worried by the comments about it  

Feeling very bloated still, and very spotty suddenly    and did I mention grumpy?  

Hope you are all doing ok xxx


----------



## MaisieCat

*Lesley* - I just looked up recent articles on ICSI and found this:
http://www.channel4.com/news/ten-per-cent-of-babies-conceived-with-icsi-have-defects
It seems to imply that the risk is higher when ICSI is being used because of sperm problems. I suppose you could take the view that if the sperm wasn't 'good enough' to do the job by itself it might create a baby with a 'defect' if unnaturally enabled to fertilise an egg.
I am not going to let this worry me, as my DH was not diagnosed with any issues. The primary reasons for us using ICSI/IMSI were to select the best sperm and help it fertilise what might be a 'tough egg to crack'.

Hope your injection went OK *QB*. I had another last night and it was a little bit painful, but not too bad. Feels a little tender this morning, but no visible bruise.

Hope everyone else is OK.
A-M
xx

/links


----------



## Queen_Bee

Hi Maisie Cat!
My injection was painless, the nurse showed my boyfriend how to do it and he said to her it looked like she was playing darts - not sure if that should worry me 
So he is going to try tomorrow...fingers crossed it works OK 

Hope you're all having a relaxing weekend

QB xx


----------



## MaisieCat

Hi QB.  Sounds like your BF has a similar sense of humour to my DH!


----------



## Queen_Bee

That's funny - hey as long as he gets the job done I am happy  he can even draw the circles on my but if it will help him  

xx


----------



## LellyLupin

QB & Maisie, you are very brave getting your fellas to do your injections, I am doing my own as I don't trust mine    I read the report on ICSI I must admit it does worry me somewhat, we are having ICSI because of anti-sperm antibodies due to vascetomy reversal.  If we had known that 70% of reversals lead to permanent infertility we would have gone straight for IVF, it shoufd be law that you are advised first  

Hope everyone is doing OK xx


----------



## MaisieCat

Lesley - There is absolutely no way I could do it myself.  I have a needle phobia and cannot even look at the needle, let alone stick it in!
QB - I won't tell DH about your idea, otherwise he would do it and want to throw it in!


----------



## TammyWynet

ladies, I am back from my small holiday. It was great . Weather was reasonable and I am rested.  Which is good because the prednisolon is kicking in again. It does not give me a good feeling to know that I am sick again. Due to the fact that I have not taken Clomid this cycle (stupid me, thought I could be patient and not use this cycle) I am still waiting for my ovulation. In my own natural cycle I am slower than the average woman. I get my ovulation usually on day 17/18. Which gives me the huge problem that it will interfere with the other hospital appointment on the 4th of June. I might actually test in the hotel I will be staying the day before. Because it is too early and too far on the day to travel to. Tomorrow I will go back to the hospital to see how big the follicle is now. 
I have also ordered the GI diet book which is recommended by some Immune ladies to use to avoid the sugar/salt and other things that are not healthy for me now in this situation. I need alternatives for the stuff I am leaving out like the vitamin C. 
And also I have ordered the two meditation and visualisation Cd's from Zita West. I hear so many good stories about this, here on the threads and also in the Netherlands. So as I try to meditate on my own and sometimes have the idea that I could go further if taken by the hand, I wanted these CD's. Apparently ladies do get pregnant after listening to the Cd's. Whether it is that or something else I do not know but it cannot do any harm and will get me through these horrible .

I have a question for you, does anybody know on which day after IUI, I can have a bloodtest done to see if I am pregnant or not. If I am I need to inform the hospital to cancel the Thorax xray. And probably the ultrasound. Although I think I could have this ultrasound done as this is from my tummy.  
If I am not I can get the meds down before my appointment. Of course I will do the   I guess I will start on day 8/9.

For now for all you ladies lot's of     and good luck with the needles. It is the end result that counts and then you will forget about this whole ordeal!

Big   and  for all!


----------



## MaisieCat

*Tammy* - I have just checked the dates from when I had my IUI in 2010. I had the insemination on 13 Sept and was told to test on 1 October. So that's 18 days afterwards. As it was, AF came the day before so I already knew it was -ve.
Hope that helps.


----------



## TammyWynet

Maisiecat, thanks! That sounds very late, I will definitely not hold on till then . I have 8 pregnancytests laying in my bathroom cubboard . Hopefully I will have a normal ovulation and it should happen tomorrow as that is my day 17. Then there is no need to go back to the hospital here in the Netherlands to have a second ultrasound. The lady there (a young girl 26/27) told me again that my age is against me and that is causing the m/c's . I told her that my problem had nothing to do with age. I was so low when I left there. She also must have found it necessary to pook me so hard with the stick that I bled a bit yesterday. So hopefully I do not have to go back there. 
Don't people know that I KNOW that my AGE is against me ?? People also start to ask me when I intend to stop the procedures. I just now know what my problem is, give me break! Sorry this whole ordeal is getting to my nerves at times! 

Hopefully those Cd's will arrive soon. (So sorry for my down post     )


----------



## LellyLupin

Tammy - What a crock, age has nothing to do with m/c.   I know how you feel, I get sick of people writing me off - I'll show em    I hate the questions about kids and then the 'look' of sympathy, it drives me nuts!!


----------



## urbangirl

TammyW, don't let anyone get you down about the age thing, the thing is very often us seasoned cyclers know more about our fertility issues than the 'experts' treating us. It's very hard, but try to do the water-off-a-duck's- thing. I have to fend off this stuff all the time, I know age is an issue, but I'm sure it's only part of the story and unfortunately for a lot of consultants it's the only thing they consider when faced with a failed cycle and because of that they often miss the real issue so it is an uphill battle to get them to treat you properly. I have read heart-breaking posts on FF by women who put up with this only to find they couldn't get pregnant with donor either because their real problem was immunes, or thyroid etc etc. Can't see your post now, but I think you're 41, that is _so_ not over-the-hill.


----------



## TammyWynet

Thank you LesleyLupin and Urbangirl . I most of time can handle it but sometimes it is hard. Luckily I get the real treatment (IUI) in Belgium and my immunologist is in Germany. Unfortunately I depend on the Rotterdam hospital for the ultrasounds. I hope for my ovulation tomorrow so I can go to Belgium for the IUI and skip the ultrasound. 
Have a nice evening  and lots of     for us all!


----------



## milma71

evening ladies, off to york for a week tomorrow and still haven't packed but just wanted to say hello and stick up for us 40+ers  

also, tammy, i think those zita west cd's are amazing   
when i had my last treatment in 2010 i did everything i could to help it along (diet, vitamins, acupuncture) and i listened to the cd every morning and every night at the transfer time and during the 2ww - found it so comforting and relaxing.  this was the cycle that gave us our dd  

if i ever get through this DR and we have our ET, i will be back to the cd's again  

be off for a week now

baby dust to all of us 


milma x


----------



## LellyLupin

Have a lovely time Milma, I love York


----------



## TammyWynet

Milma, thanks for the recommandation for the Zita West cd's. I look forward to start using them. 
Have a great time in York. I have been there in the past and loved it. Hope the weather is great !


----------



## Queen_Bee

Hello ladies! 
Hope you had a good weekend...
The injection was great - didn't feel a thing! Maybe my BF should have been a nurse  
I have been meditating all weekend (did a course in a Buddhist centre). Not sure it will help, but I feel calmer than usual.
I also have a Zita West CD and several others for meditation. I go through phases where I listen to them, but I do find that generally they are very helpful. 

Have a lovely day!! 
QB x


----------



## TammyWynet

ladies, Queen Bee sounds good that mediation course and you also use the Zita West Cd's? I really look forward to start using them. Hopefully I get them this week. 

This morning I had to go back to the hospital for a second Ultrasound. Luckily the other nice lady was there. The follicle has grown to 19mm and the DED was 11mm. All very good again. Tonight I have to inject the Pregnyl for the ovulation and then I go to Belgium on Wednesday for the treatment. Unfortunately this means that it will interfere with the other hospital appointment in two weeks. Well I am thinking I will cross that bridge when I get there. Tomorrow I have a meditation scheduled with a lovely lady that massages me and can give a good meditation. So in time for the IUI treatment. 

Have a good one ladies   !


----------



## Queen_Bee

Good luck Tammy Wynet,
I am in a bit of a state of shock at the moment. I had my AMH done again and it has dropped from 11.5, 11 months ago to 3.5. I really wasn't expecting such a drop and I am now wondering if I should give this up. I feel devastated and confused.

i read somewhere in FF that you can increase it by taking DHEA - don't know what that is or if I should take it. 
I am finding it hard to come to terms with this at the moment. 
I guess ultimately what will be will be...
QB x


----------



## TammyWynet

Queen Bee, what horrible news! I blew you a bubble . I have read about this drug DHEA on the thread of the Immunes, maybe you should have a look there? Appearently you need to order it in the US. Do not give up just yet. Explore all possiblities!  .


----------



## jenofarc

Hi everyone!  I hope it's okay to pop in here - I just got home from my first beta (results still tbd) but I just don't feel anything so have been a crying mess the last 24 hours.  My poor DH...

We're both 41 (I'll be 42 in July) and in the past 2 years we've had 2 miscarriages from "natural" pregnancies, 3 failed IUIs, and this is our 2nd IVF cycle (xferred 3 good embies on 5/6.)

I'm trying not to be doom and gloom but it is getting harder and harder.  We've now used all of our insurance coverage and nearly $20k of our own $ to try to get pregnant and I don't know what to do next.  We've considered going abroad (we live in the states) so that is still on the table but I just feel like time is not on our side and apparently the universe, God, or whatever is out there doesn't seem to want us to have a kid. 

End grumpy grumble.  As DH says, "do you have any data that this didn't work yet?"  For now the answer is no.


----------



## Queen_Bee

Hi ladies,
Tammy Wynnet, thanks for your reply and I will look into that I have read it can increase your AMH. 
On a more positive note, I emailed my doctor to see what he made of it all (my low AMH results) and he said that it actually doesn't make a huge difference when it comes to live births. As long as there is an AMH they can work around that and my chances are still around 18% or so as opposed to 19% or something. So that's a relief, saying that I don't want to rest on my laurels and will ask him about the DHEA.

Jenofarc, I am pleased I wasn't the only grumpy one here today   welcome to the group! Are you in the 2 WW? I am form an IUI so don't give up - you really don't know what is around the corner.

Hugs to all 

QB xx


----------



## TammyWynet

Jenofarc! Welcome to the group! Nerve racking this whole thing if having babies is not so simple as it seems to be with others! I had an off day last Friday but got over it today after a good ultrasound of the growing follicle and a nice lady who did not say I am old so that is my problem as the Friday lady did. 

I have the great book of doctor Alan Beer 'Is your body babyfriendly?' which I can recommend to all. This doctor had his practice in Chicago (he passed away several years ago) but the clinic is still there. I know a lot of ladies that send their blood there to see if they can find something. I myself have immune issues and get treatment in Germany. 
Why do not not look into this clinic in Chicago? I do not know where you live but maybe they can find something which is wrong and have a solution for you. Hopefully you get your spirits up again! Lot's of     and   for you!


----------



## Queen_Bee

Thanks Tammy Wynet!
I live in London and I am at The Lister. I am sure they test in London, I think someone said that there is a Dr Gorki that does these tests in London, but he is very expensive. It all seems so complicated! 
Anyway, I will read the book first and see if I might need some help. it can't harm to get tested though...

PS - Tammy where do you live? I am confused  

Lots of love QB xx


----------



## TammyWynet

Queen Bee, yes lot's of immune ladies go to see doctor Gorki. I live in The Netherlands near Rotterdam. As doctors here have no clue about immune issues and infertility I had to go to Belgium or Germany and the doctor in Germany has more knowledge than the Belgian one. I do my IUI treatments in Belgium though. When I started this whole journey of having a baby on my own, it was almost impossible to have a donor and treatment here in The Netherlands, so I had to go abroad .


----------



## jenofarc

Thanks for the warm welcomes TammyWynet and Queen_Bee!  

So, alas, BFN for us today.  I just wasn't feeling anything and while I tried to be zen about it, was afraid that would be the outcome.

Just got the call from the nurse, had a good cry with the hubs, and now it is time to think about how to do this differently.  We feel we've done everything we can except sink our life savings into more treatments so now we're going to focus on buying the house we're looking for and trying the old fashioned way until we think of what we want to do next.  Another IVF?  Adopt?  I really don't know if I trust my biology for DE at this point.

I really appreciate having you all to chat with!  We're the last of our friends without kids (except a couple of ladies who are still single) and it's pretty hard sometimes.


----------



## Queen_Bee

Jenofarc - I am sorry to hear your news. Keep strong 
I am not sure what the answer is but there will be one. There are always options to consider.
Big hug
QB xx


----------



## MaisieCat

Hi all,
No time to reply to everyone, but just wanted to answer *QB* about AMH and DHEA.

I can sympathise about awful AMH news. We went through that last year, although I had not had it tested previously because they tested my FSH the first time and said that was so good for someone my age that there was no need to test AMH. Of course I was then lulled into a false sense of security and thought all would be fine... Little did I know! 
My AMH, when last tested, was only just over 1 and here I am PUPO with a high grade embie - so don't be too down. My consultant wasn't even worried about my low value - he said that was quite normal for my age and it would still be possible to get eggs, just not that many at once. He told me to get DHEA and take 75mg a day. He did not say it would increase AMH, but it helps stop cells dying prematurely, which in turn affects your eggs. Do speak to your consultant though. I know of one lady that took it without checking first and found that her testosterone levels went right up, so it would be a good idea to get that checked first.

Must get to bed now, but best wishes to you all.

A-M
Xx


----------



## urbangirl

Queen B, 3.5 amh isn't such a disaster, mine's far less than 1, well, it was last year and there's no point testing again as it is only going down. Anyway, I normally get 5 or 6 eggs fertilised so it's fine. I take Dhea, I think the research is very strong on it. When you take it you have to have some tests done, SHBG, testosterone and one other one (check the DHEA thread which I think is in supplements, if not do a search) because if for instance your testosterone is high increasing it (which Dhea does) can affect egg quality. I had to cut down from 3 caps to one a day because of that.

Jenofarc, loads of US Patients come to Europe, treatment in the States is notoriously expensive, so loads come over here for better value treatment, though not to the UK obviously. There are dedicated threads to that in the States but you could also check the overseas threads on FF which have everything you need to know. Also, here in Europe you get a far more personalised service, you get to talk to your consultant pretty much as much as you want, not just through nurses or on the phone. It may suit you better and help you get answers to your questions.

Immunes -anyone having this should check out Agate's faq in the immunes thread here on FF, it is about 120 pages long, it is pretty comprehensive, and much easier to understand than Dr Beer's book! Though reading both is ideal as they complement eachother. There are also tips on that thread on the various pros and cons of every part of immunes treatment. Dr Gorgy is very expensive, alot of people on these threads love him, but the same stuff done can be done for cheaper.


----------



## bernie1971

Hi everyone!
Hello to the newbies, good luck Queen Bee! 
I have been "away" for a few days because my DP arrived and we have been spending lots of time together (he lives abroad...) and it´s been great because the news regarding my cycle weren´t so great... At one point I was seriously fearing that the cycle would be cancelled altogether. However, at yesterday´s scan I had 2 follicles in the left ovary that looked ok (one 15 mm the other one 20 mm), estradiol was ok too, so the EC will take place on Thursday. The follicles in my right ovary stopped growing :-(.... Oh well we only need one, don´t we. Fingers crossed.... 

Updates to follow...

I have been "preparing" myself for bad news and I must say it helps to feel "prepared". Whether the "preparation" will work or not is another kettle of fish...

Apologies for the "me me me" post.... 

Love to all!

B-1971


----------



## Queen_Bee

Thanks Maisie Cat and Urban Girl for your support. I think I was just shocked to go from 11.5 to 3.5 in such a short space of time, but as you say it's all down to that one good egg. If anything this new information has given me a focus.
I think the DHEA is a definite question to ask if I am not PG this time from the IUI, Bernie like you I am 'preparing' for a negative result but you never know!
Just got back from meditation - i live very close to a Buddhist center and it's free, and it's really helping me to remain calm

Hope you're all having a lovely day!
QB xx


----------



## TammyWynet

Queen Bee, I just got back from meditation too, was great. I dozed off a couple of times  but I feel so good now! It really is making a world of difference! Still waiting for the Cd's. They have been shipped yesterday so hopefully tomorrow or the day after. I just found a couple of songs on my Ipod that I really love and are calming. So I will use these tomorrow before and after the IUI. 
Good that the others could ease your mind a bit about the AMH. And it only takes one egg. Sending everyone lot's of


----------



## Queen_Bee

Tammy Wynet - that's great - we will end up being incredibly zen by the end of this  
Good luck tomorrow - sending you good vibes 

I am actually working (from home) today - I haven't done any work in ages so it feels quite nice to be a bit normal today - as opposed to an obsessive mess that can't think straight  
I have to laugh once in a while at myself...

Good luck to you all positive vibes on the way!


----------



## AngeinParis

Hello,

Is it ok to join this thread at page 77?    So amazing to read through all the previous posts and see what a great support network is out there.

I am Irish, 40 years old, living just outside Paris and currently on my 2nd round of IVF (today is Day 7, have scan tomorrow).  I don't mind starting a new thread if that's best - not sure of the etiquette as I'm new to this site and to online groups really (apart from ********).  Happy to take advice on this?  Or is this an ongoing thread for people to join as and when?
  
I'm feeling very headachey and tired these past couple of days (which I don't remember from the last round of IVF in 2010).  I've only been living in France just over a year and so I am feeling a bit out of my depth and constantly worrying whether I'm following the instructions right.  My doctor is French but speaks good enough English but all the literature, prescriptions, info etc is in French.  Which I'm obviously learning at the moment but just not up to IVF standards just yet.

Good luck to all you other ladies out there.


----------



## TammyWynet

Queen Bee ! Good that you can still laugh!

 AngeinParis, welcome to our very active thread. You are very welcome to join in and chat! We try to support eachother here, where we can. In good and bad times! Paris sounds exciting!

Tomorrow I have to get up at 05.00 hours! To catch the subway at 06.00 hours and the train at 07.55 hours. My appointment is at 10.30 hours in Gent. I have had a good chat with my egg and told it to expect company and gave it dug instructions for in about 5 days when it needs to implant ! I feel very zen and calm . 

To all the ladies    !


----------



## LellyLupin

Hi AngeinParis of course you can join us, the more the merrier, I used to think I was the only over 40 yr old  having ivf, there are lots of us on here so I feel a lot less over the hill, welcome aboard  

Bernie you only need one egg, I am sending you lots of     and hope you get good news on thursday.

Big   to Jenofarc I hope things improve for you soon xx

Tammy and QB how long have you been meditating for (not literally), was it something you took up during ivf or have you always done it?  Never tried it myself but it sounds like it does work.  Good luck for tomorrow tammy and don't forget to set that alarm  

MaisieCat how are you getting on, still singing to your embie?


----------



## Queen_Bee

Welcome to the group Ange in Paris - Bon jour mademoiselle  

Ange: I am sure you can find instructions on You Tube if you're not sure about something - I did that when I wasn't sure about the injections and it was easy to follow. I am sure you will do fine. I always write everything down in the clinic because when I get home I can never remember exactly what the nurses told me. I think the fear of it all blocks my memory  

Regarding the meditation Lesley Lupin, I did meditation years ago but have always found it very hard to do at home. I have always done yoga though, which has an element of meditation. But a couple of weeks ago I really thought I was losing my mind and that's when I joined this forum and also went back to meditation but this time to a school of meditation. And I have found that it has helped enormously. I think meditating in a group setting (with other people) is quite a powerful experience and helps me gain a sense of perspective on things. For now I am feeling calm but I am not sure how I will feel if the IUI doesn't work and I need more injections as I think that is what messed me up! But still, one step at a time.

My stomach feels bloated and I feel tired, my glands are slightly sore and I have read that to be a good and a bad sign so I have decided to stop researching it...sometimes it can all get a bit out of hand and overwhelming, and it's best to talk directly to the doctors who are 'looking after us' if we are worried about something...

Anyway, hope you're all well and feeling positive. By the way, I am sure you all read in the paper today that the NHS has been advised to extend their IVF treatment funding age form 39 to 42, which I found really encouraging. They wouldn't fund something they didn't think was going to work, would they? So that gives me hope

QB xx


----------



## Chandlerino

Hi ladies - just checking in to say nothing really to report  

other than feeling really bloated. Just got back from reflexology session and lady said she had never seen me looking so swollen before and I certainly don't remember being like this last time. I guess its because the clinic have upped the dose of gonal f as I can certainly feel in going in when I inject!

welcome Angeinparis and muchous love and babydust to everyone else xxx


----------



## Queen_Bee

Hello Chandlerino I am also soo bloated after the IUI   such an odd feeling - I am normally not like that so once again I am trying to laugh at it...One day we will be normal again


----------



## Chandlerino

QB - I will never be normal


----------



## Queen_Bee

Chandlerino,  that's funny


----------



## bernie1971

TammyWynet that really made me laugh!
Now here is a horror story for all of you... hehe... (good that I can laugh about it now). So yesterday I, or rather DP, had to do the Ovitrelle injection (not sure if it is called the same everywhere... anyway, the last injection one needs pre-egg retrieval) at 8.45 pm. At 8.10 I start getting ready, go to take the medication out of the fridge and realize that I had accidentally put AN EMPTY MEDICATION BOX in the fridge... the Ovitrelle had spent the 24 hrs since I bought it outside of the fridge!!! It is warm in Spain right now! Very warm! I panicked, called the clinic... thankfully they were still open and had some Ovitrelle in the lab, so we jumped in the car and drove there and managed to get the injection done only 20 minutes after the assigned time. Wow! I could NOT believe my stupidity!!! Not to check which box I put in the fridge.... aaaaah... but they all look the same! Oh well, all  is well that ends well....

Queen Bee, when do you test?

Cheers to all...

B-1971


----------



## Queen_Bee

Oh Bernie! that made me smile   so easily done...thank goodness you managed to get a replacement! Where in Spain are you having treatment? is it cheaper there? I am half Spanish and grew up there, and was thinking that might be a nicer place to go through this...

I test next Thursday, but I am not holding my breath. I don't really have any symptoms except for tiredness and a very slight sore throat which if I read one lady describing her symptoms who had a sore throat and turned out she was PG but other people say it could be a sign of immume problems...so who knows, huh? I think you can read so much stuff that it can actually have a negative effect. Anyway, so far I don't feel pregnant so I am assuming it hasn't worked. 

xx


----------



## AngeinParis

Thanks for all the welcomes - I'm really happy to join in with the group!

I had my scan and blood test today (day  and have 8 follicles.  Another scan on Friday and then all being well retrieval will be either Monday or Tuesday.  Monday is a bank holiday here and my "lovely" French doctor said he would work Monday if necessary.  I think I'm starting to like him!  I don't think anyone has ever heard of a Frenchman working on a public holiday!  My husband is going to collapse when I tell him that.

QB - thanks for the Youtube tip.  I will definitely have a look - there was a big air bubble in one of my injections last night and I think I lost some of the meds trying to get rid of it!

I am also going to start looking into some meditation.  The sun is shining today so I feel a sun lounger coming on.


----------



## Queen_Bee

8 follicles is great Ange! Fingers crossed for you next week xxx


----------



## TheYankee

Hi all!  I'm just popping in.  I don't think it's possible for me to read all the posts since last I was here, but I'll try to catch up eventually.  

I had my appointment with my consultant and they are still flumoxed.  So I'm going to be having another ORT once my period arrives (any day now) to see if my ovarian reserves just went away rapidly.  But they said that even if I had a weird reveral very quickly, they couldn't understand why the 4 follies that did show up on the first day of scans after stimming wouldn't have responded.  So I'm a weird case.  They talked about a Natural Cycle, so I'll have to do some research on that.

Anyway - hope all is well, that there are tons of long lasting BFPs and all the babies born are wonderful!


----------



## Queen_Bee

Hi The Yankee,

Good luck with your appointment, I am also researching into mild IVF (I think it's the same as natural IVF) but I could be completely wrong. I am not sure if it's applicable to us but I think the aim is to produce one or two eggs with less drugs - so hopefully they are better quality, as often it's the drugs that affect egg quality...

QB x


----------



## TammyWynet

ladies, I got my IUI treatment today. I feel very very happy. I must say I am super tired now since I was up at 04.45 hours and did not go to sleep until 01.30 hours. I just could not sleep. So I am going to bed at 21.00 hours like an old grandma. I have decided to take the progesterone capsules as of this evening. So that always gives me a good moment to meditate. 
I am a beginner in the meditation business. But I have always been very spiritual. I also did a Tarotcard course in the US when I lived there. I am not very good because I have not practiced for ages but it is nice to draw a card and look at it (and look up the meaning of the card in the books I have) I just feel very good with sending my energy and strength inwards and try to visualise my baby. 
Still waiting on the Cd's. Tomorrow another Intralipid drip. 

Queen Bee, I have big immune issues and am on 40mg Prednisolone. Sore throat sounds to me as you have an bacterial infection. Which does not have to be a bad thing. As for me it means that my immune system is down and hopefully the TH1 cells will listen to the TH2 cells and allow a pregnancy. So do not despair just yet. 

Going to sleep now. Have a good one all! Lot's of


----------



## Queen_Bee

Good night Tammy Wynett - I might ask you more about the immunes another time...I am still researching...
QB xx


----------



## TammyWynet

ladies, well it is the day after. Today I lost a piece of bloody I do not know what. That puts me back on earth. I know that my doctor told me yesterday that my cervix bled after the IUI because of the speculum. So I hope that is it. I took progesterone yesterday and this morning but will stop. Hopefully then it can heal what ever it is down there. 
Did anyone ever had this? I cannot believe it is the immunes already that would be very very early for them to act up. The time would be around the implanting in the womb. Which is in about a week or so.


----------



## Queen_Bee

Tammy Wynett, 
I didn't have that after my IUI but don't worry - it's probably something the speculum scratched or something. I have had bleeding after a smear test for example so I wouldn't worry too much. But it must be upsetting. I keep thinking every twitch is of great significance but it probably isn't, I probably twitch all the time but haven't been paying that much attention before  
It's now out of our hands and God willing we will have a positive outcome but if we don't then we take the next step, whether it's trying again or continue to TTC naturally...what ever it is. I keep remembering that a good friend of mine had a baby naturally at 46 and another lady I know last month at 45 (without wanting too!) and I have a friend who is pregnant at 50 with DE...

Big hug to you, it's not an easy time...for any of us!! Lots of love to Yankee, Ange, Chandlerino, Lesley, Jeanof arc, maisie cat, urban girl and bernie...hope I didn't forget anyone! if I did I blame the drugs  

QB x


----------



## AngeinParis

Hi everyone,

I have a question! 

I am due to have the egg retrieval at 8.30am on Tuesday morning.  Therefore the ovitrelle injection at 8.30pm Sunday evening. 

But the doctor didn't say whether I'm supposed to also take the other meds (Sunday and/or Monday) ie. the Gonal F etc.  It's now Saturday lunchtime here and I've tried calling all morning but no answer from his office.

Do you know if the Gonal F etc cease once the Ovitrelle happens.  I can't remember!

Thanks!!


----------



## Chandlerino

Ange - last cycle I didn't take gonal f once trigger was done - here's my schedule

mon - day 12 Gonal-f as normal pm with sniff of syranel am/pm
tues pm - syranel am/pm at normal time [no gonal-f]
weds - ovitrelle trigger at 0130am!
thurs - egg collection at 1230

I'd say no meds on sunday except your down regging drug. I'm sure I've read that trigger is done up to 36 hrs before egg collection.

Good luck - I'm having egg collection on weds hopefully x

Hope this helps x


----------



## TammyWynet

ladies, 

Thanks QB, I must say that the success stories about your friends give me good hope! Too bad I have no symptoms yet . 

Ange, that sounds like the same hassle I sometimes have. I do IUI not IVF but since my clinic is in Belgium they do not want to help me here when I cannot reach the Gent clinic. Very frustrating. I hope the others can help you out!

Looks like by the end of the week the waiting weeks will be nicely crowded! 

I just booked a hotel room on a racetrack in Belgium. I have decided to go racing with my brother. I can sit very still in my very hot house or I can have fun. I think the fun hormones will help as well. And the days will go faster! (and last year in August I had an IUI and asked the doctor if it could do no harm and later found out I was pregnant two days after the race day! Must have been a boy). So hopefully that will be a good omen .


----------



## urbangirl

AngeinParis I don't think you take the stimms on the day of trigger, I never have, anyway, though I have taken cetrotide, not at the same time in the day as the trigger though. Hope that helps.


----------



## Chandlerino

Oops just given myself an extra 40iu of gonal f by using the wrong pen. Used an old one instead of new pen. Shouldn't make that much difference should it? I'm on 225iu.....  

Had progress scan on Fri - same response as last time when on 150iu. Was disappointed that there wasn't more after an AFC of 12 at baseline. Just don't want to end up with nothing as I know some eggs can get damaged during ICSI. Finding it really hard to have any PMA for this cycle because I know its our last one


----------



## LellyLupin

Hello on this gloriously sunny day!!

Hope you all sorted out your various injections and nobody got it wrong  .  Its so confusing isn't it    I went for a baseline scan yesterday and a blood test, only to be told that they had made a mistake and I was too early, so I have to go back on Wednesday and repeat it all again.  I do have a job to consider and its not easy for me to get out of work, especially as I don't want anyone to know what I am doing.  

Anywho while I was there the nurse said she would go through my meds but not to start any till after Wednesday, so she brings out this HUGE sack of meds and starts showing me this that and the other.  I was sooo confused   so I asked for a pen and paper to write it all down, I can't believe they expect me to remember all my appointments and meds without writing anything down, has it been the same for you ladies too?

Also they then told me that they had calculated my EC incorrectly too and they were a week too early, so I have been moved to 11th June now  .  I am so miffed as this is the third date I have had so far, and I have to keep moving my holidays at work which is causing chaos for the other people in the office, I would think that as I am paying a lot of money for this service that they would at least be on top of their game!!  

RANT OVER!  How is everyone else getting on? Bernie it sounds like you had an Ovitrelle nightmare, I couldn't take that drug with me as I was going back to work so had no fridge to put it in.  Wondering how I am going to hide that drug from my stepkids as they are forever rooting through the fridge for snacks  

Tammy I am sure what you lost was nothing serious, as you say its far too soon to tell what is going on, good luck at the races!  Chandlerino I will think about us both being in hospital on wednesday, hope you EC goes well xx  Angeinparis 8 follies is fab, well done girl xx  QB stay positive you will get your BFP!  Hi Yankee nice to see you on here againxx Hi to UbanGirl and MaisieCat xx


----------



## TheYankee

Lesley - my dates originally kept changing.  I don't think they always have control over it as it depends on your reactions to things.  Good luck!

Chandlerino- I'm sure you'll be fine on a bit more of the Gonal F.  Hope that you get that one good fertilised egg!

Tammy - I think the race sounds like a great idea.  Hope you have/had fun!

Ange - hope the trigger went well and best of luck with your EC!

Queen - good luck with your wait!

Hi Urbangirl!  And sorry if I missed anyone!

AFM - just waiting for AF.  She's late.  I Jad to cancel my appointment on Friday and may have to cancel my ORT for Monday.  The brown ick has stopped and now there is nothing.  May test on Monday just for ****s and giggles if AF doesn't show up.


----------



## bernie1971

Hi guys

My internet isn´t working too well so I have decided to do other things instead of driving myself crazy with it.
OK, bad news alert....
EC yielded 3 eggs. This sounded like good news, because only 1-2 were expected. EXCEPT that then they tell us that DP´s sperm was terribly bad!!! This made no sense whatsoever since all of his previous sperm tests had been excellent. The main problem was the low amount of live sperm. We suspect that this happened because he ended up having 6,5 days of abstinence (due to the fact that they moved EC by 2 days) - I heard somewhere that this can happen? Does anyone know

Anyway, so they had to do ICSI and it turned out that only 1 out of the 3 eggs was fit enough for that. It fertilised but the cells did not divide properly. So no transfer. I found out yesterday morning and have been feeling between devastated and numb ever since. Had some wine last night for the first time in nearly a month and it tasted nice but somehow... it´s a meager consolation to be able to drink alcohol again!!! 
Limboland now... I am thinking that perhaps with such a low egg production it might make sense to just have IUI and then move on to donor eggs 
I have an appointment at the clinic tomorrow, am curious as to what they will say. 

Another me-me-me post, I apologise... I am not in my best state, needless to say.

Love & good luck to all

B-1971


----------



## LellyLupin

Oh Bernie thats terrible news   you poor thing!  I hope you get a good explanation from the clinic, and they help you come to a good decision about what to do next xx.


----------



## TammyWynet

Bernie, what awful news! A big   and I send you some    ! You really had it all this time, bad appointments, bad sperm, your eggs. I have had a couple of cycles where everything went wrong from the start. Needless to say that those cycles only gave me grief and heartache going through and a negative result. I know a bit how you feel and I send you all my love and thoughts and hope you will get better news soon or at least a different plan of attack.  

I have one bad one now and am so stressed. This morning, ladies on day 4, I did a . I could not help myself. I wanted to know if the Pregnyl was still in my system, so then the test should be false positive. I took Pregnyl last Monday so 6 days ago. And nothing, very much BFN. I did it only to see if the Pregnyl was still in my system. I know I cannot determine if I am pregnant or not. 
I hate this cycle!!! I want to go to sleep and wake up 2 months later. Because that will be the time I probably need to wait with the meds.


----------



## urbangirl

Hi Bernie,big    to you for your bad luck with this cycle, it's been hitches at every turn. I don't know whether the timing of your DP's sample made a difference to quality, I would post on the mens' room to ask, they may know.   Or your consultants' should know really.  But I would have thought that if your DP's sperm is normally good it shouldn't have made such a huge difference as in the real world women get pregnant without their partner's timing these things.
Terrible cycles can happen, I've had a few of those, but it doesn't mean you won't have a very good one in the future.  If you think you are going to get very few eggs you could try natural IVF, i.e. IVf with no stims, or mini IVF with very low stimms.  This would be cheaper, and easier on your system.  IVF has a higher success rate than IUI but I'm not sure if natural IVF does, so you would need to ask your consultants about that to know if it would be worth doing.  It seems a shame you lost a precious egg just because it wasn't robust enough for ICSI, could they not have frozen it?


----------



## AngeinParis

Bernie, I'm so sorry to hear your news.  It's just a bloody lottery isn't it.  We women try and do everything by the book - no drinking, eating well, trying not to stress, resting, trying to decipher all these weird meds we are shooting into our bodies and not screw that up -  but really it's so out of our control in the end.  I really hope you are not despairing too much.  I have no idea re. sperm.  I know my husband's samples (3 so far) have always been just average.  BUt who knows what will happen this week.  I am going to look into that myself now on the men's board.  

Tammy I think it's too early to get any sort of response (positive or neg) so I'd try and forget about that result and keep hoping.  I have everything crossed for you.

I eventually got hold of my doctor yesterday morning (hospital paged him for me) and he said to go ahead with the stimms as normal at 6.30pm and then the ovitrelle at 8.30pm.  He was obviously delighted to be disturbed on a Sunday morning but feck it, I'm paying him enough and he was supposed to confirm everything with me on Friday pm.  I felt crap yesterday - no real reason - and within an hour of having the ovitrelle shot, I was sitting trying to read my book but couldn't see the page for the tears.  Bawling like a baby!  Husband came out of TV room and nearly died when he saw me.  He asked how I was then busied himself in the garden.  He really didn't know what to do.  

Which brings me to my next question - how supportive are your partners?  My husband is just not great at Communication (I'm Irish and very open, he's English and very reserved - a cliche I know).  But I do feel like I am going through this alone with him as a spectator.  I have not touched a drop of wine since I started the treatment and trust me I love my wine - he had previously said he would also not have any alcohol but he buckled on the first night (we were away for the weekend in a wine region so it was tricky I admit!).  It's fantastic bbq weather here at the moment and a bank holiday weekend but I insisted that he didn't have any alcohol starting from yesterday.  A couple of days won't kill him!  Do your partners go off alcohol with you?  

So I've stopped bawling, but am feeling like my stomach is very bloated and full and the headache is back with a vengeance.  Retrieval at 8.30am tomorrow morning and husband is off on a business trip to London on Weds and Thurs so that's rubbish timing but I have ordered the Fifty Shades of Gray trilogy to keep my mind off things over the next week or two  .  

Wishing you all a great week.  Thanks for listening, I feel better for having this little rant.

A x


----------



## AngeinParis

ps. Chandlerino - I don't think the extra Gonal F will make any difference.  Might even help!!!

And Lesley, I totally agree with you on the meds thing.  Mine have all got French names apart from the Gonal F pen (Euro 325 here approx - cheaper than UK apparently).  Anyway, I just noticed yesterday that I have been given a box of someting called Specialfoldine - it was amongst the bag of gazillion other meds - and it's Folic Acid!!!!.  I should have been taking it from day 1 but it wasn't on my printout sheet of instructions but was on the prescription list.  So I refuse to feel guilty about not taking it until now.  It's just all so full on.


----------



## TammyWynet

Ladies! 
Angeinparis, what a awful day you had! Good to let it out though! A big   for you.  Hopefully this cycle will be the one for you! 

I feel better than yesterday. I start to think that my insecurity has something to do with the Prednisolone. Because I am usually not moody and teary at all.  Luckily I am off to the Zolder track with my brother for two days. Good to take my mind of things! 

For everybody lot's of   vibes and    ! Have a good one ladies!


----------



## Queen_Bee

Hello ladies,
I have been away from the computer since Friday in an attempt to have a break from researching on google about all things IVF and infertility  mu boyfriend thinks I am a posessed woman...

good a lot has happened since then! I'll reply one by one (I hope I get the responses correctly, please forgive me if I don't - there's such a backlog!) 
:
*Ange in Paris *- regarding partners...mine is obsessed with cycling and football. NOTHING else, except food occasionally. I told him yesterday that I found it frustrating that I was the one researching, making appointments, in essence running the show. And he said football and cycling was escapism and his way of coping. He does take supplements though - we started something called the Foresight Program after my miscarriage which gives you tailor-made supplements following a hair analysis, and his sperm has gone from average to excellent (99% last time!). I don't know if it's helping me thought. Anyway...
*Bernie:* maybe this is something you could look into or something along those lines. I know Zinc is meant to be good for sperm production - I think there are make fertility supplements - maybe think about that.
*Bernie *- I am so sorry, I couldn't help crying when I read your post (all I do at the moment is cry!) I send you a big hug and hope that the next cycle has a better outcome.
*Lesley Lupin* - I get very frustrated with doctors too - I have an operation after my miscarriage which had to be repeated a month later because the scan showed there was something left over in the womb! I know they are doing their best but that cost me an IVF cycle...I guess they are human after all...
*Chandlerino -* good luck with everything! Sounds like you're doing OK
*Tammy *- happy racing!

So I am preparing for the worst as I have no symptoms. I am also not working at the moment because I freelance and I can't bring myself to meet clients at the moment. Wondering if I should look for some part time work or something but with all the hospital appointments - who is going to want to employ me?
Anyway - wishing you all a good day

Queen Bee xx


----------



## Queen_Bee

Thanks Tammy! Yes, the drugs definitely affect your mood - glad you're feeling more positive - easy on that car now


----------



## Chandlerino

Well had my day 12 scan today and clinic have decided to keep me stimming for today and tomorrow with trigger on weds night. This was based on estradoil levels being low and the number of small follicles which may catch up. Egg collection booked for Friday and they estimate 5 follicles will be ready and I may lose the 6th as it will be too big. I have to pick up more drugs for tomorrow night. I am putting my faith in them. Oh joy this means transfer will be over the bank holiday if I'm lucky enough to get any embies! PMA in very short supply at the minute....

Bernie - sending you a   darling xx


----------



## Queen_Bee

Good luck Chandlerino! I hope it all got well on Friday.
Fingers crossed for you


----------



## LellyLupin

Wow we are all feeling v emotional this week aren't we.   I made the mistake of watching The Lovely Bones last night, and then got the blues.  I tear up at everything at the moment and its just not like me at all.  

As for partners Angeinparis, I too feel like I am going it alone, I am doing my own injections, appointments and research, my partner already has 2 kids so he is about as interested in this as I am in cars. Luckily I don't drink so didn't have to give it up, that said I am having trouble getting DP to cut down and to stop taking hot baths.  So you girls are my only support as I haven't told my family either.

Chandlerino good luck on Friday, try and keep your chin up  

Good Luck for tomorrow Ange, my friend is reading those books and shes hooked, I bet they are rude  

QB  don't lose heart, no symptoms means nothing you could still be pregnant  

Tammy don't spend too much money!

Bernie I hope you are ok xx

Love and hugs to you all.


----------



## Queen_Bee

Oh Lesley - that's a sad film!
Good to hear form you. I'd love to put all the DPs in a room together and watch them to see what they make of all this  
It's a difficult week all round, but I have decided that whatever the outcome I am going to remain positive. It it's not positive it simply wasn't meant to be this time round and if it is well...I am sure you'll hear all about it!  
The truth is I have a feeling it will be negative - maybe because I have had such bad luck this year or maybe as a way of protecting myself...anyway hope you're all having a great evening
Queen Bee xx


----------



## LellyLupin

Aw I truly hope you are wrong Queen Bee, I think you would be a fab Mum so I am sending you lots of      .  and    xxxx


----------



## memebaby

Hello everyone

havnt posted since I introduced myself and asked if I could join in and then  promptly sat back and couldnt find the ability to post. I have been reading and cheering everyone on but its so strange that I feel like I cant put my thoughts down. I feel under such incredible pressure at the moment and we all know thats no good for you.

Quick resume, im 42 and on my 1st ivf. Had iui in March ....no good. Got a lovely dd (4 years) conceived naturally but have struggled to have the 2nd child I crave. 

My dp has 3 children from a previous relationship and I have to say I can so relate to Ange and Lesleylupin when they say they feel alone with the process. My dp feigns interest but im not convinced. I know in my heart we are doing this becasue I want to do it. I think he would just love me to walk in the room and say "you know what , lets just forget this whole thing!!"

I will attend all appointments alone and have done all the research. My dp will say its becasue he has to work and he looses money if he takes time off and he's right but I read all the posts form ladies with such supportive partners and I feel sad.

Anyhow..........enough self pity. ha ha. Im on day 16 of down regging and have a baselins scan tomorrow. Am sniffing buserelin and eveytime I think that bloody stuff has not gone up my nose. it always seems to drip out !!!!!!!!!! Wish id gone fo rinjections. Ive also started light bleeding again having had my period start over 9 days agoand stop after about a week. whats that all about 

My amh is 21, fsh 6. afc 18.  Not too tragic. DPs sperm has 95% sperm antibodies which I liken to them having to try and swim with concrete boots on !!!! His sperm count was a bit low also and so we were told ICSI but made the decision we didnt wnat to do that and so are going for straight ivf . Therefore there is a strong riskof low /no fertilisation. They then did a sperm check last week and it was a fair bit better so who ever knows.I give up. ...Dont know what to think. 

Chandlerino...I so feel for you becasue this is our one and only go at ivf. there is simply no more money in the pot for further treatment and my dp will not support it im sure. As such I immediately feel negative becasue I sometimes think what keeps you going with treatments is the thought that if it doesnt work you can try again. ....and i cant !!

We are struggling so much with the cost of this and I have to say our clinic is a bit ruthless with te financial side of things. when I went for my consultation to confirm I wanted to start treatment i was handed the bill after and they semed very suprised that i wasnt in a position to pay it there and then.  I was so shocked to be asked for £4,500 I nearly laid an egg ( !!! All monies have to be paid by tomorrow before the down regging scan and weve literally been  raiding the whiskey jar tonight to scrape it together...sigh......I guess we'll laugh about it one day. My old eggs had better stim up on a low dose of menopur because otherwise I will have to consider selling my body which incidentally seems to be getting fatter and fatter and im only on down regging. Not attractive. I know the edge has been taken off the romance in mine and dp's relationship since this process began and my bloating up aint helping. Mind you my dp came home with some new pants the other day which I seriously think any self respecting grandad would have refused to wear and when I gently mentioned how completely hideous they were he said "im not out to impress anyone"  .................mmmmmm 

anyway , I digress. gotta try and find some humour in this mad process. will check in after tomorrows scan. 

hugs and best wishes to all

xxxxx


----------



## Queen_Bee

Hello Memebaby, Good to hear from you. I identify with you with so much you said especially with your DP...I know for a fact that if I wasn't driving this it wouldn't be happening.

Lesley Lupin, your comment made me cry - damn hormones  Seriously I cry at everything these days! But thanks, it's very sweet to hear.

I am struggling today, I slept badly waking up every hour and I think it's because my sister finds out today about her IVF she is only 33 and it's her husband who is 'the problem' so I am confident that they will achieve it. I am so conflicted about my emotions on the one hand I would be devastated for her if it didn't work but on the other I think "well she is getting it for free on the NHS and has 2 more goes for free....etc". I also wish it wasn't happening while I am struggling so much. I know this is completely selfish and I have to forget about her but I would be lying if I said I wasn't thinking about it. OK, I am forgetting about it now. OFFICIALLY.

I also feel alone in the process,my DP hasn't come to any appointments with me, and he freelances so sometimes he is out riding his bike or something so he could definitely come with me but doesn't want to. 

I never thought trying to become a parent would be so hard, I assumed it was pretty much a given and that if not IVF was a good back-up. How wrong I was...I wish I had started trying earlier now. 

Anyway, I am going to meditation again today and I have volunteered to help a friend next week for the day at a charity she runs so I am trying to put the focus out in the world. The buddhist teacher was telling us yesterday that suffering stems from self-centeredness so here's hoping it shifts!

Hope you're all having a good day - hey at least the sun is out! And despite feeling a bit despondent I do have a glimmer of hope somewhere in the distance...

Queen Bee xx


----------



## memebaby

sending you big hugs Queen Bee (and to everyone else). I hear the pain in your post and totally get it. Your feelings about your sister are entirely natural. You haev not turned into an evil person. Lets face it its a bit bitter sweet on this forum. we want in our heart to hear of successes abuit when we do it si tinged with why cant it happen for me or it will never happen for me. But its not that we in ant way resent any person their success ...its just hard hard hard, Baby steps is what I say. A little at a time, deal with teh present, regroup and continue on the path to whereever it leads us.

ASM.......had my baseline scan and so far so good. I thought I would be on menopur only but my prescription starts with a 9oo iu goanl f pen which i take over the first 4 days. All i could think about was  ...how much is this bad boy gonna cost  !!!!!!!!!  zoomed to my lovely local asda and £286 pounds so not so bad. Cant recommend asda enough for teh drugs. Last time i bought menopur there it was £13 per 75 iu......bargain (said ironically)

My clinic tried to get £25 for the sharps bin and needles. I thought to myself "things must be tight for us financially "  as I almost shouted " its ok , ive already got one of those and loads of needles left". They looked at me as if to say.shes on the edge already .ha ha .

We aer off camping for 4 days on sat. where on earth do  you refrigerate drugs in a forest in the back of beyond. (chosen for its cheapness and not becasue I am in tune with my earth mother).. we aer so poor at the mo the campsiet we haev chosen doesnt weven have showers and you hire a portable loo type thing for a fiver............mmmm, nice !!!!!!!! You just gotta laugh

hope all you ladies are doing ok and enjoying the sunshine


----------



## Queen_Bee

Thanks memebaby - I do feel quite ashamed of my emotions sometimes. Well, I spoke to my sister and she is pregnant. But I pretended to be really happy for her and not make it about me and my struggle. She picked up that I was feeling a bit low and tried to cheer me up, which was nice. She is such a lovely person...
I went to meditation and it REALLY helped me. The breathing calmed me down and although I am having a bad day it gave me a little more perspective in general. 

I didn't know you could get the drugs at Asda! Can you also get them in Boots for example? I don't have an Asda near me but at The Lister they charge an admin fee of £4.50 every time you pick something up! Seriously on top of all the other costs... 

Memebaby did you take Menopur before? I took Gonal F first time and although it didn't work I responded well to the treatment. The second time they gave me menopur and I didn't respond enough so they did an IUI instead. I was wondering if you'd had a similar experience...

Hey enjoy your camping - or is it glamping? 

Hope you all have a lovely afternoon

x


----------



## AngeinParis

Hello everyone,

Yep, seems to be a tough week all round.  Let's hope this sunshine sends some happy hormones our way!  Or at least transforms some of the hormones we're on, into happy ones.  I am rattling at this stage with the amount of pills I'm swallowing.

Just back from hospital.  Had 8 eggs collected this morning.  Will know tomorrow pm how many (if any) have fertilised.  Then ET would be Thurs or maybe Friday.  Husband away from tomorrow morning until Thurs night so I'm really hoping for Friday as have no idea how I'll do the school run and get pregnant at the same time.  Have done all I can for now so just going to chill and wait for news.  Feeling a bit sore obviously.

Had a chat with DP last night about not feeling supported so at least it's out there.  He has been very good today - not even moaning about his toothache    But I just think it's hard for them - they really don't have any idea what we're going through.

Big hugs to everyone especially Queenbee, Lesleylupin and Memebaby.  One day at a time eh!  There will always be good days and bad days, we just have to remind ourselves that tomorrow might be a good one.

A x


----------



## AngeinParis

Queenbee - our posts just went up at the same time so I didn't get to see your latest one before I put mine up.  Great news for your sister.  But I totally feel your pain too.  It is so hard.  We all know!  My twin sister popped 3 boys out without hardly even trying.  But they are gorgeous!  And I am one of 10 siblings and my mother is forever harping on about how fertile she was (sometimes twice in the one month - yayyyy, thanks for constantly telling me that mother.....).

xx


----------



## memebaby

congrats to your sister Queenbee. Its great for her and the family generally and we hear know how you feel and its ok, it really is. you are only human 

I believe you can get drugs from boots but nowhere near as cheap. This drugs thing is a nightmare. When I was given my bill ity had £1600 for medications on it butr not broken down. As i had sourced my own drugs for IUI previously I said I wanted to get my own drugs and to be honest they did seem very suprised but said ok. On the face of it I think (unless I dont respond and have to seriously up my doses to max strength) that my total cost for drugs will come in at leess than £600. .and that is one big fat saving. Maybe you can enquire at Lister if you can source your own drugs. Asda take your prescription, quote you and its available the next day or even the same day if in stock

Your comment about menopur is really interesting. When I did IUI they said they were a bit concerned about over stimming me becasue my AFC was quite high. But i have to say that they quickly upped me from one powder to two and at the end of it all all i got was one follicle at 18mm. I was a bit gutted as felt I would have got that on my own. Now I know ivf doses are higher but I am worried that the menopur wont do much and Im wondering if thats why my consultantn has added Gonal f into the mix because he definately said at the start that i would be stimming on menopur. I have this nightmare of going to the first scan and them saying I have no follicles growing and nothing to harvest.

PS, can i apologise for the appalling state of my typing,. im trying to do it too quick becasue at work and ive just had a look back at my posts and they are terrible !!!!!!!!!!!!

Well done Ange on the egg collection. Thats good news and another hurdle ticked off. moving on, deep breaths and happy thoughts. its all we can do ( well apart from drink pineapple juice and eat brazil nuts ha ha )

must go before I get the sack. Im a solicitor and am sitting in court typing this when I really ought to be thinking of other things. I will stand up in a minute and say "your worships , my gonal f is very sorry  for his actions...ooops i mean my client  now woudnt that make me smile

x


----------



## Queen_Bee

Ange that's really good news! What a great start! Fingers crossed they all fertilise.

Memebaby, you made me laugh with the last bit about telling the court you're on Gonal F by mistake ha ha!  
Had a loooong chat to my mum. Bless her she said she was happy for my sister but not as much as she could due because 
she is wanting me to get pregnant too. 

I think I am going to look for a part time job. I freelance and work form home but I am finding it hard to motivate myself and spend a lot of time on my own, so I am thinking of maybe getting a job that isn't very demanding even if it's poorly paid...dunno...I have been tang my lap top to Starbucks to work form there, but I think maybe it would be good to have a bit of a routine.

I was also thinking of maybe going to Spain to do the next cycle if this one doesn't work. My father is in Madrid so I could be there for free or my mum has a place in Mallorca so I could also stay there. Do you have nay experience of Spanish clinics? 

That's it from me for now...having a cup of tea...always makes things better  

xxxx


----------



## urbangirl

QueenBee, so Lister charge money to pick up meds?  I haven't heard of a clinic doing that but I've seen the Lister's price list       so I'm not altogether surprised, they charge far more for the basics like scans. I freelance too & also spend a lot of time in Starbucks so I know what you mean about sometimes feeling unmotivated.. ..

Memebaby- what clinic charges you £25 for a sharps bin and needles??!!!  You can ask your GP if he/she has any needles at the surgery and they will give them to you for free, I'm sure.  I don't use a sharps bin, I just put mine in a jar with a lid & take them with me to the clinic when I've finished.  
These are just outrageous little add-ons!!     One clinic tried to charge me extra for a blastocyst transfer, even though there was no mention of it on their price list...

Angein P- hope you get a good fertilisation rate, 8 eggs is fantastic.  Hoping everyone stimming gets lots of growth this week.  AFM another month off so just trying to get fitter & eat super healthy.


----------



## Queen_Bee

Hello Urban Girl, 
Yes! they charge an 'admin fee' it's a bit of a joke really. They charge for everything they can think of. And there are no magazines in the waiting room just the Daily Mail and the Times. 
I need to sort something out about work...and getting more motivated...I guess I'll figure something out.
How are you getting on? Are you waiting for treatment? (sorry I am getting confused with everyone here!)  

Positive vibes for everyone. Let's hope tomorrow is a good positive day with good energy.


----------



## AngeinParis

Hi all

Well we only have one embryo out of the 8 collected. I know 1 is better than none but still!!

Transfer tmrw at 11am. They said that I won't need to stay at the hospital for long afterwards and that my doctor is actually away tmrw and Friday so he won't be doing the ET. Has anyone else had this? I'm gutted it won't be my doctor and also, the first time we did IVF I had to stay at the hosp in a horizontal position for 3 hours. But the lady on the phone said I am free to go more or less straight afterwards??

I am planning on driving there and back which they've said is fine. Any tips for tmrw would be appreciated. I remember it really hurting last time and them using a catheter to empty my bladder afterwards. Sad my husband not here tmrw too. Anyway, me me me.......

How is everyone else doing today?


----------



## Queen_Bee

Oh no! I just lost my post as the internet went down... 

Ange, the same happened to me about a different doctor and about then telling me not to rest after IVF. I think for some clinics that is standard so don't worry. Let us know how you get on!! I felt OK after ET just a bit sore when I had to pee (sorry TMI!) but otherwise fine just an emotional wreck...

I am waiting to find out tomorrow, but I am pretty sure it hasn't worked as I have no symptoms other that the odd period cramp. I am just trying to take it a step at a time and to remain calm. I am not sure what the next step is...I am sure I will figure it out. I am looking forward to tomorrow just to know what is going on. The waiting is the worst bit...

Sending you all lots of love and good vibes!!

Queen Bee xx


----------



## ajw

Hello Girls
I'm back again after a few months off. Nice to see some familiar faces are still here, although I do wish you'd all been successful and moved off this page!
Good luck for Friday Chandlerino, you really deserve it.  
Good luck to Queen Bee and Ange in Paris too - don't let those French Doctors stress you    My ET was totally painless and the gyn told me to stay horizontal for 15 mins, then to get up and leave. (I waited 20 mins just to be on the safe side  ), then went home and lay on the sofa for the rest of the day. I wasn't allowed to go alone though. The Doc was insistant the my dp had to be present. (Quite strange - first time my dp has been present while another man tinkles with my bits! lol!!)
Well I'm on the Gonal F again. Started this week, so I go for a day 6 scan on Friday to see how many follies are growing. Hoping for a better result, as I've been on the pill for the last few months to shrink my endometriosis. Scan shows it's worked and only two tiny cysts are left, so fingers crossed...
Ax


----------



## Chandlerino

Welcome back AJW & thanks for the good wishes for Friday. Good luck with this cycle.....

I am completely stressed out - having nightmares about no eggs/forgetting the trigger shot etc etc - even my reflexologist  she could feel the stress last night. I am driving myself nuts


----------



## ajw

Oh dear, I know how you feel - then you get stressed about being stressed...
Try to keep yourself occupied so you're not constantly thinking about it. Not long to go now so try to stay positive.


----------



## AngeinParis

Queen Bee, period type cramps in the run up to an af due date are normal even if you are pregnant!!  So don't lose heart yet!

Chandlerino, so sorry you are feeling stressed. I am actually on anti-d's at the moment and only for them I would def be a ball of stress. I am definitely a calmer person now thank god. But obv happy pills are a last resort!!! You are doing all the right things tho so try to keep positive. Easily typed I know! But good luck for Friday. Try and do something nice tmrw like a massage, cinema trip, meet a friend for lunch...... Reflexology is awesome, and will hopefully help you to sleep well tonight.

Hi ajw and thanks for the ET info. I suppose all will become clear tmrw. I'm waking up at 6am every morn. Must be the lack of wine in my system.

Happy thoughts and vibes to you all. We are all one day closer!

Xx


----------



## Chandlerino

Ange - good luck for tomorrow. Think I was in and out from my transfer within 20 mins and then back on the road home [we are just over an hour away from the clinic!]


----------



## LellyLupin

Hello crazy ladies    hope you are all fine tonight and a little less stressed.

Sounds like a lot is going on for all of us.

QB I sympathise with you re your sister, but you will get your turn.   It is hard when its so close to home, but you need to focus on you now and start giving yourself a break    Period type pains can be a good sign of pregnancy too.

Chandlerino you really do need to calm down, can you find anything to do to distract yourself or anyone to massage you?  You won't forget your trigger shot you never have before, you must be making your reflexologist work doubly hard at the moment, everything will be fine. 

Memebaby you have a very good attitude to this mad process. Loved your DPs pants comment, that made me laugh so much   I am totally with you on the DP wishing it would all just go away thing.  My DP hasn't shown a jot of interest.   I went for another baseline scan and blood test today, the nurse messed up my blood test and I went really faint.  Then I had to go to the xray department which was jampacked with standing room only and red hot.  I thought oh no I am going to pass out in front of all these strangers.   Luckily I went for a walk and found an open window to stand next to till I felt better.  I think DP is feeling a little guilty that he wasn't there.  He hasn't been to anything with me yet and this is all his fault.  He didn't tell me that he had had a vasectomy until we had been together 5 years, I was totally clueless, by this time we had a house together and I was bringing his kids up, sometimes I feel such anger that I have to go through all this and he is being so unsupportive.   Its alright for him he has his family.  Anyway the good news is I had 3 follicles in my left ovary and 12 in my right and my womb was 2.5mm, so I have started my stims tonight.  

The drugs do seem to be v expensive, and how does any of us know we are not being given drugs we don't really need to bump the price up  I was asked to pay 3.5k within 24 hours, I was gobsmacked that they thought I could raise that much money in such a short timespan.  I too won't be able to afford to do this again but didn't get the option of buying my own drugs.  I am sure somewhere hidden in the charges the sharps bin and needles will be catered for.

Ange I hope it all goes well for you tomorrow and your precious embie sticks  .  Loved you comments about you Mum telling you how fertile she was - thanks for that Mum 

Good luck for Friday ajw xx

Better go DP is moaning about being ignored - feeling very off him today!!


----------



## Chandlerino

Trigger shot - no more drugs until the joy of the botty bombs lol   Onto the next stage now - will spend tomorrow sorting stuff out for the weekend so won't have to do anything when sore from EC.

I am trying very hard not to get myself worked up so had some chocolate to calm me down!!!

Good luck with stimming Lesley x


----------



## AngeinParis

Hello everyone!  

Another day and here we are....

Chandlerino, good luck tomorrow!  Hope you are keeping yourself busy today.  I did loads of ironing in front of the TV yest.  Passed a few hours!!

Lesley, reading your post made me feel a bit sad.  You are very brave to persevere yourself without much support from your DP.  I'd suggest giving him a kick in the b*lls to buck him up but that might be detrimental to the process  .  Great news tho on all those follicles - those ovaries are certainly working!  Good on ya.  You'll get there.  Men just don't get this whole thing from what I can gather.

I am now reclining on my sofa with a cup of herbal tea and my laptop.  Trying to resist the pack of hobnobs in the cupboard.  Transfer went well I think.  Shame you have to do it with such a full bladder - it was sooooo uncomfortable, I found it hard to get in the zone because I was so desperate for the loo.  But it was really quick and afterwards I just had to lie there for 20 mins (I timed it) and then pay and leave.  Pretty straightforward.  And no pain apart from my bladder.  Amazing the thoughts that go through your mind tho - the main thing being - I hope they've got the right embryo.  No one told me how good it was (or not) or anything else about the other eggs.  So I'm a bit in the dark until I get to see my consultant again, when he's back from holiday.  Also, was thinking just how random getting pregnant is.  If they only need you to lie down for 20mins then it must happen either straightaway or not at all.  Hope it hasn't fallen out.  Test in 12days - and so the wait begins......

Have a great day everyone.  

A x


----------



## Queen_Bee

Hello everybody! I did a pregnancy test this morning and it was negative   I am just waiting for confirmation from the nurses at The Lister, but they told me that if the test was negative it was a negative. 

I am meant to start straight away on IVF as this IUI was really a failed IVF but I feel so overwhelmed that I don't know if I can do this all over again. It's funny but I am not sad or have cried about it, I just feel tired and fed up. My life is on hold, and I think I need to start living it a bit but it's hard when you're doing IVF. 

Anyway, I have just been invited to the opera tomorrow night out of the blue so I think I need to be grateful for the little things that are good in my life, and try to be happy - as happy as I can. My sister has been calling me to see how I am and to ask me advice (I was pregnant in Feb although I lost it) so it was nice to be there for her and I am glad that I was able to offload my feeling here so they didn't get in the way of our relationship. She also had IVF so it's proof it can work!

Anyway ladies, apologies if I am sounding flat and I am hoping to be brighter soon

Queen Bee and hello to AJW!


----------



## TammyWynet

ladies, 
I am back from the race track. Had a great day and evening. Was lovely to spend some quality time with my little brother, since we see and talk so little. And he is a sweetheart, who brings me to Germany if I ask him. The race day itself I felt pretty bad physically. I was busy tapering down the Prednisolone, which is really horrible if you take it in such high doses. After 2 sessions I had to get out of the car, because I was super sick! I spent the rest of day in the Pitt lane, reading a book and listening to music. So frustrating! But it was a great getaway for a couple of days and the day and night before were great. So all in all it was a good decision. 
I am now off the Prednisolone completely. I have still a couple of days to get completely well again before going for the B12 stuff.

I have read up the last pages

*@Chandlerino*, I want to wish you all the luck in the world for tomorrow!!! Lot's of   !

*@Angeinparis*,  in your ! I  for a good result at the end of it!

*@Queen Bee*, how horrible to read that it again did not work for you this round!!! It is really so unfair! We have so much to overcome, we support eachother and still nothing. My heart goes out to you  !

*@Lesleylupin*, that does sound though that you feel you are alone in this, same as for the other ladies I read. I am single and wanting to become a mum. I have a great support system around me. My parents are superb. And as said, my brother is also great to drive me sometimes to Germany (after an IUI treatment, I do not want to go by train, just being careful) and I have told six or seven friends who are all great. Some of them do not ask how I am doing (but they are single and have no kids, it still is a painful subject I have noticed) and I have two very close friends who both have a donorchild. One has a girl and the other has a boy. So I can talk to them about everything. 
Hopefully you ladies have some (girl)friends like mine, it really helps! And of course we are here on the tread, ready to support!!!

*@Memebaby*, you make me laugh with your experiences in camping and court! Thanks I need to laugh more in these times. So you cheer me up !!! Sending you lot's of .
The IVF treatments in the UK sound super expensive. What an amount of money! Here it is I think half of that. I only do IUI (which I need to pay in cash just before I get the IUI treatment. If I need more straws I also need to pay in cash. Really weird to pay in cash to the doctor after such an intimite treatment! But I am used to it and happy it can be done this way. Besides they are even cheaper in Belgium than in Holland.

I wish everybody  and send you all    and


----------



## Queen_Bee

Thank you Tammy Wynet - it's lovely to hear that you're having fun. I think I need to have fun too!
Big hugs to all - feeling a bit down but no too bad  

xxx


----------



## TammyWynet

Queen Bee, I can recommend a drive in a Lotus Elise (when the car breaks out and drifts with high speed) Sending you lot's of


----------



## Queen_Bee

Sounds good!! Thanks for your support. I have to keep positive. The truth is that it feels terrible but actually I have a lot to be grateful for. For example my mum had breast cancer a few years ago and covered but a few days ago they did a scan and thought it had come back. But today she found out that she was fine, it was not malignant...
So it's not all bad...

xx


----------



## Chandlerino

Hello ladies

QB - sorry it was a BFN - onwards and upwards chick xx

Can't wait for tomorrow to be over - ovaries are a bit painful so hopefully some juicy eggies in there. Will report back tomorrow afternoon when I get back from the clinic......


----------



## Queen_Bee

Good luck Chandlerino!!!

I have a question for you girls, I want to know if you think I should rest before starting a new treatment. My doctor at the Lister has said I should start again the IVF when I get my period  – 

this is my history to put you in the picture: Pregnant in Jan 2012, Miscarried in Feb 2012, operation for miscarriage in Feb 2012, once period started I began IVF cycle. This was interrupted due to a scan revealing something in the womb (April 2012) . Another operation to remove this. 3 weeks of pills and then started the IVF again (May 2012). This time my ovaries didn't respond so we did an IUI. This brings us to the present day. The doctor wants me to start when I get my period. 

Any experience in resting between cycles? Does it make a difference to the outcome? Some friends have told em I could do with a break others suggest that I 'get back on the horse'...

Thanks xx


----------



## memebaby

dear QueenBee

im so sorry about the bfn...plain and simple....sometimes there arnt the words and you will deal with this disappointment in your own way. I remember when my iui was negative I didnt cry and didnt feel much of anything.i just felt empty and kept thinking what a massive waste of time. It was definately worth a shot and if you can find it in you to try ivf they will have such a better idea of how to tailor things and your medications. I feel for you tonight, I really do xxxxxxxxxxx

Chandlerino............. the big day cometh and keepin everything crossed for good results. Deep breaths, come this time tomorrow another big hurdle is overcome.....................big hugs

Ange..........every time i see your name |I feel envious ha ha. How exotic to be doing your ivf in paris, sounds so much more exciting that doing your ivf in the midlands !!!!!!!!!!!!!  You have done really well so far.... bonne chance mon ami  xxx

Lesley..........my dear fellow unsupported cyber friend. My dp has 4 children, it is little wonder he has no great emotional investment in this process. I too feel resemtment often about the amount of time and effort I have put into caring for my step children who I adore. I havent had a chat with him yet about the one/two emby debate and I am not looking forward to it as I can feel conflict a coming. he wil want 1, me 2 for the better chance of success.............sigh

day 2 of stimming gonal f at 225 iu per day. Am feeling a bit grotty to be honest and immediately feel different emotionally, Iritated is the word. I said to my mum today that I ve got one nerve left and evryones sitting on it !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I actually went out with my top on inside out. Im just so bloody distracted. I could still go red about it now......

Am fretting about my stimming dose. 225 iu gonal f for 4 days and then change ot menopur 2 powders a day unit day 8 scan next wed. It seems very low stimming to me baring in mind im a reproductive oap !!!!!

can i be nosey and ask about others doses

group hug


----------



## Queen_Bee

Hey memebaby,

Thank you for your message - it's so cool to have you all  
I was on Menapur and they upped the dose to the max at the end...can't remember what the dose was - would you believe? (form 350 to 450 maybe?). When I did IVF a year ago I was on Gonal F and the increased the dose at the end to the max (375 maybe?) 
sorry brain nor responding  
that probably doesn't help you at all but hope it does! I think everyone reacts differently to these drugs so the doctors are looking for the exact cocktail that works for you...

good luck!

xx


----------



## Chandlerino

Hi Ladies - back from egg collection - a disappointing 4 with 1 looking immature.   that all 3 fertilise overnight.  xx


----------



## AngeinParis

Hi all,

Chandlerino - Well at least the EC is over with.  Fingers crossed for you that they all fertilise overnight.  Hope you are not feeling too sore!  

QB - I'm so sorry that you have a BFN.  Your doctor obviously thinks you are physically ok to start again straight away but only you know whether you are emotionally ok so soon.  It's a really tough call.  What does your partner think?  Or your mum and sis?  I know that when I had my failed IVF in 2010, I backed away immediately.  Needed time out.  But there again, I am a bit of a wuss.  Good luck with your decision.

Meme Baby: Re: Gonal F - this time I was also on 225 dosage every night for 11 nights.  I started having headaches on day 3 which only lasted about 2-3 days - and I felt knackered too.  But otherwise ok after day 4 - felt very normal actually.  I must have been on a higher dose in 2010, cos I had more eggs then and also I remember throwing up a few times.  It was yuk!  I'm 40 by the way.

Also Meme, I wish I could say that having IVF in Paree is all glamour but alas no!  Takes me an hour and a half to drive to the hosp from my house.  Traffic is rotten.  The staff at the hosp are all lovely but we are paying privately so I don't think that's out of the ordinary.  To date, on this cycle, we've spent Euro 6300 - not sure how that equates to the cost back in the UK or elsewhere.  I know my DH is counting the cost!!!!

Today I also woke up feeling irritated.  I think it's the thought of another weekend without a glass of wine.  Sad eh?  There are quite a few things going on this weekend but I can't get in the party mood at all.  And I've started having desserts in the evenings or tea and biccies instead of my usual tipple.  A slippery slope I know...  Anyone else developed a sweet tooth?

For all you ladies in the UK, enjoy the Jubilee weekend.  Seems the UK has gone a bit bonkers!

Hugs to everyone.
x


----------



## memebaby

dear Chandlerino

gentle hugs that ec is over and I know you will be disappointed with 4 because so mjuch emphasis is placed on the numbers...and we all say it only takes one .........and you know that is so true...but we are disappointed anyway. So for now you have done all you possible can and it is in someone highers hands. Tonight, Relax , regroup and prepare for tomorrow. It is just as likely to be some good news as it is bad. Am dreading when it is my turn and feel for your anxiety now.

Queen Bee.........its a tough call re when to go again. If you would like my opinion I would say in the abscence of any good medical reason to wait ( and presumably there is not if your dr is urging you start on next period)  I would get right back on that horse and see this through sooner rather than later. we do not have time on our side and whilst I am in no way saying one extra month will make any difference, the one thing that has already struck me about ivf being nearly half way through it for the 1st time.is just how much I cant wait to get it finished come what may. I absolutely hate pumping myself full of drugs. and the feeling of your life being on hold while you spend hours secretly daydreaming over babies you may or may not ever meet......its simply tortuous. When we know what our realities are it is often easier to deal with them. Whose to say yours isnt with the child you so long for and deserve,  but either way once all of this treatment madnes is over , it is over and quite frankly I cant wait. But i strongly caveat those comments with only you know how strong you are emotionally and I wouldnt want to urge you to do anything thatmight casue you unacceptable levels of stress, distress and upset.
I suspect you are stronger than you could ever know. Gentle hugs to you as you wrestle with this decision.

Ange..........ok i accept ivf couldnt be classed as glamourous anywhere ha ha  but I so love france and everytime Im there i feel all excited and full of anticipation. we have a run down, beat up old farm house in the south west which we bought on an impulse and to this day have no way financially of restoring it but I dont care. It sits there and we get snooty letters from the mairie asking us to start work on it. No chance monsieur le mairie.....my pennies are all going on trying to make another petite bebe !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

have the best day you can ladies xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## LellyLupin

Oh QB I am so sorry  , I so wanted you to get a positive so you could enjoy sharing with your sister  .  I would say that if you can bear it emotionally, I would agree with MemeBaby and say get back on the horse as soon as you can.  Anyway if you can remember how Tammy  (I think it was Tammy) tried to have a break and just couldn't settle, I think you will feel like that, especially as you have your sister to contend with.  If you are going through treatment you will feel like you have a chance, whereas if you don't you will just feel upset whilst watching your sister bloom - does that make any sense?  I hope so I am sending you lots of       

Chandlerino well done for getting through EC, I am   for all of your eggs to fertilise tonight xx

Ange you are so funny, did you give in to the Hobnobs in the end?    You and Meme are bringing a bit of well called for humour into this emotional melting pot, thank God for you both    I am sure your embie is hanging on in there.  I was just having the 'getting pregnant is so random' conversation with my cousin.  We were laughing about how you spend your growing up years trying not to get pregnant, and then your later years desperately praying for the opposite  

Talking of being irritated and horses, I actually shouted at my horse yesterday for the first time ever, and then immediately burst into tears cos I felt so guilty.  Then I had to fill him full of guilt carrots and mints to salve my conscience    I am also so spotty I feel like a teenager, has anyone else experienced this?  So far I haven't had much bloating or pain but the spotty oubreaks are driving me mad!  

Memebaby I was injecting 0.5 of Burselin to down reg, and now I am on 0.2 of Burselein and 4 x Menopur Powders per day.  You and I will have to support each other, as our partners have been there done that and got the t-shirt.  I do feel envious of those whose partners are just as excited as they are, it must be so nice.  

Tammy I admire you for having the 'balls' to do this as a single lady,  its great that you have such a support network around you.  I am pretty sure my family and friends will think I am nuts for going through this at 45. I do feel alone in it as my DP just wishes it would all just go away.

Anyway my lovely ladies, time for bed now as I am totally frazzled and I can hear my bed calling.  Much love and babydust to you all, Chandlers keep us all posted, try and switch off so you get some quality sleep tonight. xx


----------



## memebaby

Hi LesleyLupin

where exactly are you in the process. you are obviously stimming. Im on day 3 of stimming. Have last gonal f tomorrow and then onto 2 powders of menopur a day. Again Im panicking about why its 2 when others seem to be on higher. Mind you I must say I think this gonal f stuff is doing something. There is definately some activity going on in my ovaries. It fells like they are bursting at the seams already. Knowing my luck they will self combust or something and I will be the first woman to meet her tragic demise through exploding ovaries.

And for the record .yes I am spotty. small spots but fat too many.

and so for the camping trip we embark on tomorrow. what was that I said about feeling irritated at the moment, i have worked my butt of preparing for it and my dp only had to deal with loading the tent........so far he has disclosed that the plugs for the airbeds are lost and now the electric pump for the air beds doesnt work and apparantly didnt last time we went camping..........aaaaaaaaaaaaagh..........and the master solution........he plans to whittle  plugs for the air bed out of wood....oh god, and the weather forecast is ****e......so much for my stress free holiday................

xx


----------



## TammyWynet

ladies, 
Memebaby, that camping trip already sounds like fun (?). You, your dp and the hormones. You rather than me I must say . I am experiencing the downsides to the Prednisolone. I quit the stuff too soon. And did not taper correctly. So now I am suffering the consequences. Feeling anxious, crying a lot and physically not fit but a bit sick. How horrible. I took the decision to go ahead this cycle but now wish I did not! Hopefully it will be better on Monday when I need to go to the hospital for the B12 thing. 

Chandlerino, good luck on your developing embies!!!!! Hopefully you be full by the end of the weekend !

Queenbee a big fat   for you and lot's of    .

And I must say this thread is a lifesaver for me. Since everyone around other threads are obviously younger. But you ladies give me the faith that we can do it too! I was sure of myself before but you just inspire me more!!!!!

Lot's of love for everyone!


----------



## Chandlerino

Morning ladies

Just got the 'call' - 2 out of 3 fertilised with ICSI and going back in the mothership tomorrow. So relieved


----------



## TammyWynet

Chandlerino,   Make sure the mothership is in excellent condition!!!! Meditate and relax. Take vitamine K for implanting. Have a great superb weekend!!!! 
I will keep my fingers crossed for you   !!!! Lot's and lot's of    !


----------



## Queen_Bee

OMG Chandlerino!! gooooood luck with transfer...

Thanks all of you for your comments. By my reation to the comments I now feel that actually you're right: I need to get back on that horse - yeeha! The sooner I'll start the sooner I'll finish...

I also have to tell you that after no drugs at all for 2 days I am starting to feel normal again - such a good feeling! I am going to Madrid this afternoon to see my dad and step mum and hang out in the sun. he is very supportive of what i am doing so that will be nice. 

I am also considering the donor egg option. I have been reading that the mother who carries the baby actually influences the baby's DNA to quite a high extent (this is fairly new research) so that it would seem that you are the part-biological parent not just an 'oven'. I have found this information to be quite a relief and think that if I can't get there with my own eggs (I am 41) maybe I can use a donor egg and still get to be pregnant and part bio-mum. And if you do it in Spain it's an anonymous process so no problems there...I know I am not there yet, but having a plan B helps me relax so I guess it gives plan A more of a chance.

Oh- Lesley Lupin regarding spots: I have had a rash for months on my face I hate it!! doesn't clear!! defo the drugs

Thanks to you all I really appreciate your support. I must say when I first going this forum I wasn't sure about it at all, but I am very fond of the friendships I am making now and get really excited when there's a reply and an update - especially when there's god news. I think IVF is a bonding experience between those who go through it so when there's a success it's a shared success. 

Happy weekend!!

Queen Bee xxxx


----------



## LellyLupin

Memebaby I am on day 4 of stimming today, EC is on 11th June, when is yours?  About the camping, aren't you supposed to be de-stressing?   

Chands thats brilliant news, hope you are feeling a bit calmer now.


QB glad to see that you are full of fight again and are getting back in the saddle.  xx


AFM still spotty and too self concious to go to the Jubilee Street party


----------



## AngeinParis

Good on you QB!  That's great news.  And also good to hear that you are feeling better after just 2 hormone free days.  You are very brave - I am so impressed with your go-get-em attitude.  Good for you.

Good luck tomorrow Chandlerino!  Well done those embies.  That's fab.

Tammy, really hope you are feeling better this afternoon.  That sounds horrendous.  I don't know Prednisolone - but it sounds horrible!  I must look it up.  Hopefully tomorrow will be better.  

Memebaby, I wonder if your DH will arrive home from camping in one piece?.  Does he realise he is treading on very thin ice?!!!!  Very amusing post though - sounds more like "carry on camping".  Enjoy!!  (by the way, don't think you'd get my DH to share a tent with me this weekend for love nor money....  so you must be doing something right!!).

AFM, still irritable (just ask DH!).  And have a few zits on my chin.  And the pessaries are getting on my nerves now!  And I have a touch of cystitis!  Moan moan moan....  

love A x


----------



## AngeinParis

Well, guess who wins the prize for the dumbest person currently on this thread.......  Yes, it's ME.

Tammy Wynet, I looked at my pills this morning which I needed to take for 5 days after the EC (2 x different pills and they finish today).  One of them is Prednisone Mylan!!  The other is Doxycycline Monohydratee (which google tells me is an anti-biotic).  

What was that I was saying about not knowing what Prednisone was??.  I'm on it too!  I really do need to wake up and at least be aware of what the hell I'm taking!  

By the way I'm also taking 4 x progesterone pessaries every day (morning and night).  Which I need to take up til the test date.

The only reason I googled these was because I woke up feeling downright lousy - like morning sickness meets really bad PMT - nausea, sore boobs, moody, peeing all the time, an achey feeling in my lower stomach.  

No wonder we all suffer so much during the two week wait.  I think most of it is down to the meds and not necessarily our impatience.  I felt fine on the Gonal F - it's only after the ET that I feel rubbish.

Memebaby - I'm thinking of you on your camping weekend.  Rain will not help fractious tempers so I hope it's dry wherever you are.  Hope it is going ok and you haven't kicked him out of the tent yet.

Looking forward to watching the Jubilee pageant later today.  Love to you all.  

A x


----------



## TammyWynet

ladies
@Angeinparis, yes Prednisolone and Progesterone are both a   and together they are a super  ! Lot's of the symptoms I recognize. They really fool you into thinking the good thing and then... Especially the Progesterone. From the Prednisolone you only feel lousy and very down and doubtful about everything!
I saw I am starting my period today. Will break through tomorrow I expect. Now I know that, that is also making me feel sick. You know stomach ache and back ache. Nice when I am in the hospital. Well they have beds there and drugs, so all is not lost !

Wishing all you good ladies a good day and Memebaby remember you need your dp to break up camp! Have a good one all!!!!


----------



## MPL

Hi Ladies

I am new to this site and was wondering if anyone could possibly help me!!!

I had a failed IVF last year and I am now on my 2nd cycle and currently on my 2 week wait.... Last time I bleed before test date.

This time I have been given Prednisolone and was wondering if it is this medicine that is stopping me from bleeding or it means it's a good sign.

Thank you 
MPL


----------



## Chandlerino

Hi MPL - I've just started my 2ww as of 2 hrs ago!

Transfer went very well - we have a grade A 6 cell and a grade B 6 cell on board named Bert and Ernie! Much better quality than last cycle [grade A & B both 4 cells].

OTD 17th June which seems ages away.....


----------



## AngeinParis

Hi MPL

I only know about Prednisolone from what I read when I googled it.  I think it's the progesterone that delays your period.  But I'm not sure whether Prednisolone helps with this too or not.  Sorry I can't be more helpful.

Good luck with your 2ww.  It's tough!

A x


----------



## LellyLupin

Chandlerino thats marvellous, perfect eggs they could be your new twins  

Hi MPL welcome to the mad-house  

Hope everyone iws ok and Memebaby isn't being washed out of her tent yet.

AFM day 5 of stims, feel ok had a couple of achey twinges, but other than that I feel completey calm, oh and spotty


----------



## Sandyc

Hi all,

Please can I join your group. My name's sandy & I'm starting my first cycle IVF in July at Gyne Health clinic in Manchester. I'm 42, single & very scared of the whole process! Can anyone let me know how it feels to self inject the hormone drugs & any side effects I can expect?

Thank you,

Sandy


----------



## Chandlerino

Hi Sandy & welcome

Are you doing long or short protocol? I found the injections easy and was using gonal f pens. Can't help you if you are using menopur as I've never had it and all that faffing about mixing powders would do my head in. Its really not as bad as you think its going to be and once the first injection is out of the way you'll be fine. Its all a means to an end isn't it!

Plus we're always here to help you out


----------



## AngeinParis

Welcome to the madhouse Sandy!!

I also found Gonal F easy to use once you get the hang of it.  I injected into my belly (quite a lot to grab onto!).  I didn't really find it painful at all and also you can have a look on Youtube for video demo's of IVF injections!  It's fine really and you get into the swing of things pretty quickly.

Re: Side effects - I started injecting on a Thurs night - on Sunday, I woke up with a  headache.  This lasted about 3 days on and off.  Wasn't too bad and I just kept drinking water to make it go away.  Doc had advised no aspirin so I didn't take anything else.  Good luck!!!

A x


----------



## ajw

Yes, good luck Chlandlerino! And good luck for the 2ww Ange. That's definitely the worst part! Sooooo frustrating!!!

Sorry to hear your news Queen Bee. My gyn has always said you should have a break of one cycle (ideally more, but at our age time is an important factor, so we don't have that luxury), having said that, you need to be in the right frame of mind, so maybe you should wait a week or so before taking any decisions. If I were you I'd take the advice of your doctor regarding whether it will affect your success rate and decide yourself if you're up to it emotionally. Don't listen too much to what your friends say. They're good for support, but they don't know how you're feeling and they're not doctors...

I had my second scan today and saw at least 4 follicles (which is a relief, as he only saw 1 on Friday!) They're still too small though, so I'll be back for another scan on Wednesday. 

Anyone taking Cetrotide and had big itchy allergic reaction at the site of injection? 
I've also been getting horrible pains in my joints. I didn't have this last time, only headaches, but I'm on a higher dose of Gonal F this time, so maybe that's why. I'm also a bit stressed as I've run out of Gonal and my pharmacy said there's none in the area and the wholesaler is out of stock! They are contacting the lab to see if they can get an emergency supply by this afternoon! Aaaaaaaa!!!!

Ange, I don't suppose you've been for accupuncture in Paris have you? Think I need to chill a bit!

AJW x


----------



## Bearchops

Hi, All,
Im new to the over 40's, im 41 just had ivf #1 after 2 IUIs and a MMC at 12 wks last July.  I only  got 3 immature eggs with IVF and i didnt get to ET. My husband has back problems and has been unable to have sex since my MMC, its nearly pushed me over the edge.  Ive been crying for days and my husband just wants us to move on. My mother n law just said its because your eggs are old!!!! I spent over £1000 on drugs and £5000 in total for the ivf. Firstly i didnt think i could get my drugs from Asda, so once i pull myself together and see the consultant on wednesday i hope to have my new plan of action. So if i go to asda for my next load of drugs do i just take a presciption from my consultant?


----------



## IwillKeepTrying

Hello ladies, hope everyone had a great weekend. I have quite a few posts to catch up on, I hope it's all good news.

I'm writing in a hurry because I have a question that defies logic - my Chinese TCM doctor said that even though the OPK doesn't show two lines that today (my day 11) that we should start BD.

DH thinks we should wait until tomorrow so we have the most potent man-stuff on the best day. I've tried a number of online calculators but the results vary of course.

One thing though, my temps went down today (hope you can see my FF chart below) from 36.50°C  yesterday to 36.05°C today. So we did the BD anyway even though DH is not feeling well today.

My CM is not so sticky or thick.

So what do you think about this idea of doing it before the lines show on the OPK?


----------



## memebaby

it is the dead of night and I'm wandering through a wooded glen. in the distance I can hear the wretched mournful sound of a stag breying for its mate. I wonder on and the rain starts to pound down my body making thunderous noises on the leaves. The glen opens and I find myself faced by the largest stag I have ever seen, antlers proud and huge, breying to the moon. The breying does not stop. The breying does not stop ......on and on and on...............I awake and its all been a horrible dream .except its no dream and its dp;s snoring that has woken me ( and it really does sound like the breying of a stag !!) and the rain noise is the sound of torrential rain on top of the tent. My dp (who is ever the romantic ) has given me a pair of ear plugs to use and so I am forced to insert them "top cat " style into my ears. ( does anyone remember top cat !!)

and so night one of our camping trip....................ha ha   

the great british bank holiday........wot a joke.The weather was appalling. So bad we simply had to abandon this morning and come home. We had a lovely time together but trying to mix and inject menopur in a wet tent is not fun. And becasue dp didnt put the tent pegs in properly the inside of the tent got wet.  grrrrrrrrrrrrh.  

There were no toliets in this site ( yes thats what ivf does for the finances ) and so we had to use our daughters old potty ( I swear you couldnt make this up). I very quiclky seemed to inherit the dunny emptying job. I quickly declared that the potty was for number 1's only. The thought of dealing with dp's deposits makes me shudder !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

An so back to some good news from the board. Big congrats Chandlerino............ I was a bit worried for you and so glad and relieved you got 2 good embies . Cant get much better than that so sit tight and fingers crossed  xxxx

Lesley.your a bit ahead of me. Glad you are suffering no real bad effects from the stimming.

Ange............tough side effects but you can do it. I wore 2 pair of pants at camping. I took a pair out to  change into in the morning and somehow managed to put the new pair on top of the old pair and didnt notice unitl later that day !!!!!I swear I am losing the plot a lot with these drugs.

Queen Bee .....its good to have options and its good to be well informed so take heart and glad to see you a re feeling stronger.

have to go now fo dinner , will be back later to say hello to our new friends later.

its nice to hear from you all my friends. I too find you such a support. I just want it to work for all of us  xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## memebaby

dear bearchops

im so sorry you are so sad and that your ivf didnt work. However what strikes me is that when you look at peoples histories they did an ivf and got no or very few eggs and then next time they get a good mount so im sure if you did decide it was right for  you to go again then your doctors would have a much better idea about how to stim you better. Your mother in law should really know better than to make such comments. It is not just about "old " eggs and even if our eggs are old does that make our desire for a child any less valid. Im sorry your husband is in the mondset that he just wnats to move on but I know that if my IVF does not work my dp will be exactly the same. I dont know what your husbands reasons are for not wanting to continue but I hope you can find a solution. Big hugs

ps .the drugs thing from Asda.what can I say.......Im pretty sure that unless I need to crank up my drugs afer my 1st scan that my whole drugs bill for my ivf will come in at about £600. id urge anyone to try for and get their prescription and source their own drugs.


----------



## bernie1971

Hi everyone
back again after a few days off the internet.

QB- I sympathise!
Chandlerino and AngeinParis - good luck on the wait!
I am torn as to what to do next... have been told from 2 separate sources to try again with my own eggs. which doesn't make a whole lot of sense... However, after only one attempt I do not feel comfortable with giving up on my eggs either.... in the meantime while I figure out the next step with IVF or donor eggs I will do IUI... need to do this as ttc naturally is not likely to work in my case.... aaaah!!!! 
Does anyone know whether a few months of break make a lot of difference at our age/with low AMH? 

QB - I live in Spain and am doing the treatment here. Medically I think the clinics here are sound. Not too happy with the treatment at the clinic I am using.... they seem to be a bit careless... but perhaps I am just expecting too much, not sure!!!

xx

B-1971


----------



## AngeinParis

Morning all,

Bet you were glad to be back in your own bed last night Memebaby!!!.  Such a shame re. the weather.  We watched the Jubilee Flotilla on Sunday night and I just couldn't stop laughing at the poor ladies from the Royal Philharmonic Orchestra.  They were like drowned rats but soldiering on and singing their hearts out.  Poor women must have been frozen!  If it's any consolation the weather has really changed here too, had to put the heating on yesterday!  (and yes I remember Top Cat).

Well I've had a bizarre couple of days.  My skin started itching on Saturday night and by Sunday night my feet were on fire - red hot and itchy to the point where I was scratching until my feet hurt (plus my face and hands also quite red and itchy).  I got a bit sunburned last Weds on my nose and on Sunday, my whole nose just turned really red and hot - so you can imagine how good I look.  I couldn't sleep on Sunday night - was lying in bed with a fan pointed at my feet and also had taken some of my DD's Mister Freeze's out of the freezer which I'd wrapped in a teatowel and placed across my feet.  It was awful!!!!!!!  Spoke to the doctor yesterday and he reckons it was a reaction to the dreaded Prednisolone (which I finished taking on Sunday morning thank god).  Feeling less hot and itchy today but still look like Rudolph.  I was bawling on Sunday night and swearing this is the last time I will ever do this.....  I think we've all been there.

Welcome to Bearchops and Iwillkeeptrying.  
Sorry but I haven't done IVF in the UK so don't know anything re. getting drugs in Asda but I really wish we had this option here.  My drugs for this cycle cost approx 1500euros.  
Re: doing the deed before you have a positive on the OPK - sperm lives for quite a few days doesn't it?  So there's no harm in an advance sesson!  The more the merrier.

Hope you are all having a good day.  Another bank hol in the UK so enjoy!

A x


----------



## Bearchops

Hi memebaby, Thank you for the lovely message it made me feel better to have someone who understands. My husband has now had a change of heart and we are going to docs together to get some answers and hope to try again. He wants another baby too but had his hopes set on the treatment working. Its been such a hard time and only people who are having treatment understand our feelings. Thanks X


----------



## AngeinParis

AJW, sorry I can't recommend any acupuncture places in Paris.  Haven't done it here (unfortunately).

A


----------



## Just40

Hi ladies,

Can i join all you lovely ladies. Would have joined ealier but forgot my log in  .

I had 2 blasts transfered today. So pleased to have got them onboard  

Otd is 15/06/12 so here's to driving myself nuts for the next 10 days.

J


----------



## LellyLupin

Hello all you newbies, looks like there are more of us golden oldies than we think!  

Good luck with your blasties Just40

Welcome back from camping Memebaby, glad yiou survived it    Top Cat was a fave of mine, its nice to be on a thread where people are old enough to remember it .

Wow Ange the itchiness doesn't sound very pleasant, very glad I am not on that drug you poor thing.  I too have a red nose but its all the spots the drugs seem to be bringing me out in. My DPp said he is trying not to look at me, he did poke me in my swollen belly and laugh, thanks for that DP.  

Sandy you get used to injecting yourself and it becomes second nature.  I know it is a scary thought but honestly after a while you won't feel it.

Bearchops your Motherinlaw should keep her mouth shut if she cant say anything constructive  

Iwillkeeptrying  hope I am interpreting your message correctly.  We have been told that you don't want to save up the sperm as it ages, so you have to keep having fresh.  My Dp has been told to ejaculate 4 days before EC.  If I haven't read your note right you will be going at the moment  

AFM Wowsa I am having such pains in my abdomen at the moment, I feel like my insides are going to fall out, I hope this is normal.  I have also been told to reduce my Menopur so I wonder is I am overstimming


----------



## Queen_Bee

Hi all!
I am back from my holiday in Madrid and had an amazing time  My dad lives there so it's lovely to see him and tell him what I have been up to!
Bernie - where is Spain are you living? If we end up doing egg donation we will do it there as I am half Spanish. That's still a way off, but it's a back up plan and having a back up plan makes me feel more relaxed in general...

Hello Bear Chops! When I had my miscarriage in February my boyfriend's mum said it waa because i was too thin - so I completely sympathise wit you. I was very upset as if she was blaming me and not her perfect son. When I asked my doctor if that could have been the reason he looked at me puzzled and asked me who had suggested it. When I told him he smiled...

Anyway, I am going to go for it again at The Lister and see what happens. I have asked for an appointment with the doctor and he can see me next week. I have a long list of questions I want answers too. This 'better luck next time it was a blip' explanation isn't good enough...
Hope you're all doing OK

Queen Bee xx


----------



## bernie1971

Queen Bee - I am in Alicante and doing the treatment at Istituto Bernabeu. Doing the IUI with my gyno though... she´s been looking after me for 10 years now and it just feels more comfortable. 

Bernabeu allegedly has a very good reputation for egg donation! Which is good to know.

AFM, not a lot to report... going to do IUI in July. My gyno is very optimistic...


----------



## memebaby

good for you queen bee.thats the spirit. Am off to my day 8 scan and am absolutely terrified that they will say nothing has grown or that they want to  crank my drugs up incurring more cost when we are at rock bottom.................wish I could feel more positive..sigh

I have a new mantra however that Im hoping will help me through this process.      F E A R .......


Face

Embrace


Accept

Regroup

I kind of like it. Now I just need to apply it to my mindset....ha ha 

speak later ladies. Lesley. have you been told how your follys are doing. you arent too far away form egg collection. They must be doing pretty well if you are reducing drugs. Id see that as | major  good sign

all good wishes xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## ajw

Hello everyone, gosh there's so much going on on here I can't keep up! Always seem to be behind on the stories and trying to speed read to catch up.

Anyway welcome to Sandyc and Just 40.  And good luck to all of you on the 2ww. Hopefully I'll be joining you soon. Really crossing my fingers for you this time Chandlerino.   It's sounding good!

Memebaby your holiday sounds a nightmare, but I'm sorry, you did make me laugh! Trying to inject in a soggy tent can't be fun   I remember doing it in the train station loos in Stuttgart last time and that was bad enough!

Ange your skin reaction sounds awful! What is Prednisolone then? I've never heard of that one? Is it something you started after ET or before? I'm on Gonal F and Cetrotide up to now. How come you are paying for your treatment? I get mine free in Paris. The clinic is great too. The only thing I'm paying for is accupuncture. Found a new person by the way. 

Had my 3rd scan and blood test this morning. 10 follicles   Nice and big too. Good job I work from home, as I'm sitting here with my trousers undone   Massive belly!

Have to phone up this afternoon to see when they want me to trigger. Need to think of an excuse to get a day off work...


----------



## IwillKeepTrying

Hi Leslie,

It was more about the timing to BD from what the OPK says vs. what the TCM doctor was recommending vs. temping. She said to BD even if there weren't 2 lines on the OPK yet, so I wanted to see what the ladies here thought of that.

Re fresh samples, when we were doing IUI and IVF he was told to 'clear' 3-4 days prior, but to BD every other day during the ovulation window which might help with potency instead of every-other day.

Thanks.....Alex



Lesleylupin said:


> Iwillkeeptrying hope I am interpreting your message correctly. We have been told that you don't want to save up the sperm as it ages, so you have to keep having fresh. My Dp has been told to ejaculate 4 days before EC. If I haven't read your note right you will be going at the moment


----------



## AngeinParis

Good luck with your scan Memebaby!!

AJW - we've only been here since last Jan and my husband's company have been rubbish about sorting out healthcare.  But even if they had sorted it for us, we wouldn't be covered for IVF...... or so we've been told!  Are you covered just on a Carte Vitale??  Would be interested to hear - maybe you could private message me if you have a mo??  At the moment, when I go for a normal doc's appt, I pay the fee and then my husband claims it back on expenses.  It's very dull.

I am feeling almost normal since yesterday morning - I'm just on the progesterone now.  Hurrah!  Been for a long walk both days, gave the house a good clean etc.  Trying to keep busy and not obsess.........  

The prednisolone is a steroid and I had to take it for 5 days - starting the day after the ET.  My doctor never explained what it was for and I never asked (silly me!).  But I will ask when I see him again next week as I did have a horrible reaction to it.  

Have a nice evening ladies.

a x


----------



## ajw

Phew, glad you're feeling better Ange! Sounded awful.
I'll send you a message later about our free treatment. 

Just called the doc. I'm in for EC on Friday!    Keep your fingers crossed for me girls. Hope he manages to get the eggs out this time! 

Anyone been advised not to travel long distances after ET? Looks like I'll have to go to a meeting the day after, which means either driving 5 hours, or a 3 hour train journey, changing trains a couple of times and carrying a heavy bag...


----------



## AngeinParis

Great news on the EC.  Will cross everything for you AJW!!

You might be a bit sore on Saturday for travelling!  I've never had any advice on travel so I don't know what the rules are but if you can avoid it so you can rest then all the better.  If not, then maybe the car is the better option - no lifting of heavy stuff or faffing around at train stations.  When would your ET be?  

A x


----------



## TammyWynet

ladies, 
I am reading along. Welcome to the new ladies! Lucky ladies that do not know about Prednisolone. Ange, that is weird of your doctor not explaining what it is for! It is for avoiding rejection of the fertilized egg implanting and even later up to even three months in the pregnancy. 

I am now very sick of the horrible Prednisolone. Which I stopped last Monday a week ago. I seem to have a bacterial infection. I gave blood yesterday and needed to give my morning P as well but as I am having my period now I did not wanted to do it yesterday (too bloody I would feel   to bring that) Today/tonight it is better so I have it ready. I must say I feel very   . I have the idea it is spreading. So I will need something to help my body recover. I really long for the time when I will feel good and healthy again and go to the gym and get my weight down. That skyrocketed due to the Prednisolone and the Intralipid drips for about 5 months. My body really aches badly that is why I am up at this early hour. I went to bed at 23.45 hours and woke up because of the pain at 03.45 hours. Can't wait until it is 08.00 hours and I can call the doctor's office to tell them I am coming. Desperately need meds. 

By the way the clinic in Alicante is very well known here in the Netherlands too. All good messages on the boards here. Barcelona seems good too for some and not so good for others. 

I hope everyone is well or getting well .

Chandlerino, how are you doing, still breeding, feeling good   ? I  ! Would be lovely to go from nothing to having twins ! I had two pregnancies with both twins. Just loved the idea! My mom was not so trilled and probably saw the practical side. Keep yourself relaxed and hopefull ! 

Love you all. And thank you another 15 minutes have passed.


----------



## Queen_Bee

Hello everybody!

Well after I wrote the message yesterday I started to feel strange and decided to go home (I was working form Starbucks) and I nearly fainted! I called the nurses as I needed to book a scan and they said do you think I could be pregnant? I wanted to kill her. Of course I am not pregnant - they did a test and I have my period but for her to say that like she said "oh it just started raining" or something I was really upset. If she really thought there was a chance surely they would have asked me to go in, but these flippant comments drive me mad. I could go on about the IVF nurses...I am not sure what your experience is but I have a long list of complaints...as far as I am concerned at The Lister they are useless.

Anyway I spent the day in bed and I am up today but still don't feel 100%. I think maybe I picked up a bug when travelling...anyway I will take it easy today. I am worried that if I am not feeling well I should be starting the IVF but I hope they tell me that themselves. I sometimes wonder if they just want my money and aren't advising me correctly...

Sorry about the rant! I just had to get that off my chest. Sounds like everybody is getting on very well! Fingers crossed for you all

Queen Bee xx


----------



## LellyLupin

Hi Memebaby I have my scan on Friday, I had a blood test yesterday and they said I was doing really well whatever that means, how do they know if they haven't scanned me?  Anyway still on 3 powders a day.  Must admit I am getting really uncomfortable now I feel huge.  Right there with you AJW with the open trousers, well done on the 10 foillies thats fantastic   good luck for EC  .  Memebaby how did your scan go?

Tammy and QB hope you are feeling better now   QB my experience of the nurses is also not good, mine seem to be unorganised and one nurse was wiggling the needle around while she chatted to me when giving a blood test.  She then decided she has messed it up and had to do another one, in the meantime I felt very faint.  I was so glad there was no sign of her when I went yesterday, I am very unimpressed.  I guess to them we are just a conveyor belt of patients and not actual people. .  Tammy what you are going through sounds horrific  

Chandlerino how are you getting on?


Iwillkeeptrying & Bernie how are you doing?


----------



## ajw

Lesley Lupin - I know what you mean about the conveyor belt feeling. I totally agree we are just one of many passing through and not significant for these nurses, but you would think by the nature of the profession they've chosen, that they would at least try to put themselves in our shoes and be a bit more sympathetic wouldn't you. 
Thankfully I had a really nice one last time for my EC. Hope I get the same tomorrow! I'm starting to get nervous now. Can't focus on work... 
How far are you in your cycle? Which scan are you going for tomorrow? Good luck anyway


----------



## memebaby

well yippady doo daa...........another hurdle ticked off ...........the day 8 scan and Ive managed to jump the jump and am a bit nearer to the finishing line 

The news was good........14 follys....the biggest ones were 14 mm. The nurse was pleased and reduced my menopur .hurray. Im back on saturday for another scan. I said when do you think egg collection might be.she said oh, tuesday, wednesday or thursday. MMMMMMMM not sure how to tell work that, this ivf is definately not an exact science.

Irrational fear of the day is that having reduced my drugs the follys will stop growing and when I go back I will have had very little progression. Please slap me........!!!!!!!!!!!

The nurse said "we dont want to over stimulate you " . I laughed and said "not much chance of that  at my age " and she said Oh yes there is. mmmm. dont like the sound of that. Like you Lesley I feel very big down there.

Lining is 9mm. have no idea if thats ok. They dont give out much info and after a while I just feel like all I can hear in the room is my voice whittling on so I shut up.

Nurse said." Ive read your consent forms.  So you dont want to freeze any embryos.??" She had a very concerned look when she said that.....Hidden subtext....at 42 youve got no chance love on round 1. Why on earth arent you freezing any if you can.

I felt like boring her for 3 days with my dp's old fashioned attitude to all things ivf. I have about as much chance persuading him to freeze embryos as I have putting 3 embys back.  Feel sad about it . Mind you, who do I think I am assuming Ill have anything to freeze. with DP's sperm antibodies (imagine sperm wearing concrete boots and trying to swim ) and our decision not to ICSI Ive got more chance of one of my old chickens in the garden's egg fertilising.

So sorry Queen Bee for the nurses tactless remark. you just dont need it. Big hug. When I had my IUI the nurse inseminated me and said "do you have your mobile phone with you". Yes I said legs a kimbo on the table. Good she said. Turn it on and when 10 minutes have gone past you can get up and go. Oh and by the way there is a piece of paper Ive left on your jeans. Please tick the box whether youre pregnancy test is positive or negative and send it us in the post................I kid you not. And with that she left me in the room alone and 10 minutes later I let myself out and left with out a goodbye or a kiss my a...e or anything. I felt like nothing. Needless to say I never went back to them for my ivf. ............and I never did send my piece of paper back telling them it was a bfn. I felt like sending it back saying ............"and a lot you care."

AJW sending all good wishes and positive thoughts for your egg collection tomorrow. I hope it goes well for you and please take it easy afterwards.

Lesley.good luck tomorrow. let me know how it goes. All signs seem positive though.

Chandlerino...................long time no hear. Hope you are resting up and not driving yourself too mad. keeping everything crossed for you

group hug ladies xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## de_vi

hello dear ladies , ok... here goes: I am outing myself as avid reader of this forum (and this thread) and finally post something, too. First of all thank you all for posting here - it is so inspiring, and if only to know that what I feel right now is shared by other women as well - I have very supportive friends and family but they just "don't know" how it is to go through one of these cyles.... 

I am a real beginner at this: in my first ever ICSI cycle right now, just had EC yesterday (4 eggs from 5 follicles) and was told by lab today that only 1 (one!) got fertilised.... transfer back is on Saturday. I was so disappointed at the news. I know it only takes one good one... but.... I think I had somehow hoped this would all be just "one medical procedure" - just go there, do as I am told by my doctors - and, tadahhh, beautiful baby at the end. Now I am starting to realise that it may not be all that easy.... (sorry, I hope I don't offend anybody - I really didn't realise that before  ) - something people in the "non-IVF-world" simply won't understand.

I also have a concrete question: will they be able at ET to tell us why only one fertilised? Are there any specific questions we could to ask them?

p.s. as you can see from my probably rather naive way of going into this all - no, I have no data about AMH or FSH levels (only read about their significance on here), we didnt do anything special before this other than me taking folic acid tablets.


----------



## memebaby

welcome de vi.

Am sorry you are feeling disappointed about your one emby. Will keep everyting crossed that it grows well over next couple of days and yes it only takes one and that is so true......... but yes we hope for more embys as it leads to better choice.

Im not sure they can tell why eggs dont fertilise other than to say that at our age a lot more of our eggs are chromosomally not great and hence wont fertilise. Im sure I read once that out of 5 eggs a younger woman might expect one out of five to be no good whereas over 40 its more likely to be one out of five that is good and 4 that isnt. Hope that makes sense and also I caveat that comment with that is a huge generalistaion and everyone is different and responds differently.

Did you have amh tested and fsh and just dont know results or did you not have those tests., That might be a good starting point for discussion with your dr, although you might want to hold fire for now, keep the faith and wait and see how this cycle goes before delving further.

when I had my dd I conceived her naturally and easily (age 37). When we wanted to try for her sibling I couldnt believe it wasnt working. I just thought it was a given that along would pop number 2. IM now 42. I understand your comment about expecting to go along a medical procedure and it all to work beautifully. I still cant believe with all this technology that there is so much disappointment but then I guess thats  old mother nature reminding us that we dont know it all.

So for now I say.......I acknowledge your disappontment  but it is NOT the end and you are still capable of having a successful pregnancy.

ONe step at at a time. one day at a time . Big hugs and all good wishes to take you to saturday and to get that little emby back where it belongs. 

And I can assure you I have read enough of peoples ivf stories to know that there are stacks of success stories from one emby fertilisation. Not trying to give false hope but want you to retain optimism because it can and DOES happen

Please let us know how you get on


----------



## de_vi

thank you so much memebaby, feeling better already! indeed, it only takes one good one  

regarding the AMH and FSH - I fear I might get thrown out of the forum for gross negligence in this whole process but this is how it went so far: we havent got any test results with us, all is with our doctor in our file.I am sure she did the 2 tests as well, but has never explained what each value means. She just said that I was "fine". When we went there in January this year we were sitting in front of her, she looked at the paperwork in our file and translated the (SA) test results for us into "I recommend you do ICSI", and we nodded and that was almost it. Since then we have been back a lot of times but we never asked to see any of the test result papers for ourselves.... We had to do a second SA in March and my DP insisted on being shown the results so that he could compare (so the gullible one is really only me....) - but now after reading the forum I am thinking IF this first attempt does not work there is a whole list of questions I will ask (and can ask, now)  - and maybe even to a different doctor in a different clinic. For now, however, I am holding on and keep hoping for this one emby!

re clinics and doctors - this "send the sheet back to us and tick the box" is just unbelievable! I wonder if they ever wonder why they don't get much "repeat business". one of the stranger stories I came across was a girl who had to go for an abortion after embryo did not develop further but body did not reject it, and being asked after the surgery a couple of "feedback questions" by the nurse, including whether she would chose them again "for this procedure" - what can you say? "yes, for my next m/c I will make sure I book into your hospital!" .... 

memebaby, good luck with your 14 follies!! (and congratulations as well! that's great!)
may they grow well over the weekend!

and best of luck to everybody else cycling right now too! 

d.


----------



## LellyLupin

Hi AJW I have EC on Monday and go for a scan tomorriowe to see how my follies are getting on.  Let me know how you get on tomorrow, be a brave girl   

Memebaby 14 follies thats fabulous well done  , I ended up taking 2 weeks off work so I didn't have to tell work what I was doing, I feel like I live at the hosp now  .  It sounds like both our DPs have the same problem with antibodies, I am surprised he doesn't want to freeze any. Why aren't you having ICSI if you don't mind me asking?

Wow your last clinic sounbds horrendous, fancy just saying let yourself out, thats scandalous!

De vi Hello and welcome to the fold  . I too thought this process would be easy, I didn't realise that it took so long and was so uncomfortable.  In fact the whole process of getting pregnant, even naturally, has such low odds its amazing anyone ever gets pregnant at all .  Don't be dispointed by your one egg, thats all it takes  .  As for FSH and AMF results, even if they are spot on its still not a given, so I wouldn't take too much notice of everyones results, however the curiosity would be killing me by now so I would gave to ask what mine were 

You will pick up loads of info on here, I was really uninformed beforer talking to the girls on here xx

Love to all


----------



## AngeinParis

Good luck tomorrow with the EC, AJW.  Really hope it goes well and your work trip has fallen through  .  

And good luck with your scan tomorrow Lesley!!  

Memebaby, that camping trip did wonders for your follies!  So happy for you!!!  That's amazing.

Tammy & QB - are you both feeling better this evening??  Sounds like you've both had a rough couple of days.  Tammy, if I ever see Prednisolone on a prescription again, I will refuse to take it.  Horrible stuff!  

De-vi - you are perfectly normal, trust me.  I too have been very naive about this whole IVF lark.  I only found out about three weeks ago that we'd had ICSI in 2010 rather than straightforward IVF!!!  How did I not know that.  Our doctor in Singapore never discussed it with us at the time.  I must say I went through my first IVF being pretty ignorant of all the technicalities.  I also don't know what my FSH level is - once I was told my hormone levels were fine, I just accepted it.  But I am going to start asking more questions and being more aware of what's going on.  I had no idea I was taking a steroid until TammyWynet mentioned prednisolone in one of her posts a few days ago.  So I'm quite annoyed with myself for just taking everything the doctor says at face value and not even being aware of what I'm taking.  This site is a godsend in that respect.  I've learned more on here in the last 3 weeks than from any doctor or other info I've read on IVF.  I had 8 eggs collected last Tuesday but, like you, only 1 fertilised (altho I had IVF this time rather than ICSI).  I would imagine your doctor will be able to give you some sort of idea on why the low fertilisation rate.  But I agree, it is disappointing when you only have one embryo so you just have to keep telling yourself, that it only takes one!

Hi everyone else, Chandlerino hope you are ok!!

A xx


----------



## urbangirl

Mememe, I had to post something about your post.  You are so lucky to have 14 follicles, if you have more embs than you need it sounds insane to just discard them at age 42.  Things can go downhill very quickly at this age and you might regret it. If your dp won't let you freeze any couldn't you instead fertilise half the eggs with donor and freeze those?  Just a thought, after all, DP's don't have a shelf life on their fertility like us...


----------



## Bearchops

Hi ladies, well i went to see consultant regarding my immature eggs and didnt get much info other than age related. I asked about changing the protocol to a long one but  she said she wouldnt change it due to my low Amh 6. My husband doesnt want me to do Ivf again as the percentages is too low 5-10%. So its only IuI for me but after two failed goes i dont have much faith.


----------



## LellyLupin

Hello ladies,

UrbanGirl you've just said exactly what I was not brave enough to say to Memebaby, Meme it really is something to consider you know.  As UrbanGirl says the clock is ticking ever louder, time to overrule your DP if you can.

AJW how did you get on today?  Hope everything went well  

AFM had scan today and I had 33 follicles, however only 2 were big enough and the rest just slightly too small, so no EC on Monday, Wednesday now.  Must say I am slightly miffed as they had dropped my dose, so I think if they hadn't I would have been ready.  Have to rearrange work etc now.  Feeling very bloated, headachy and grumpy today, I just want this to be over now  


Bearchops I wouldn't take too much notice of the percentages, everyone is different, I am 45 and have a good chance,  despite being written off by the NHS.  Its all about you as an individual.  

Hope everyone else is ok


----------



## ajw

Hi everyone. Just a quick note, as I'm still in hospital and a bit drowsy, but happy to say they managed to collect 5 eggs. Really pleased as last time they only got 1 due to the endo blocking access. 
ET will be Monday all being well. Thanks for all the good wishes.


----------



## memebaby

Lesley...oh my goodness.....33 follicles. That is amazing and sounds incredibly high. Are they concerned about over stimulating . I know what you mean about wanting egg collectionn over with and I suspect having reduced my dose that my progression may not have gone as far as Id hope. Looks like we may be in for ec on the same day. 33 folicles........jeez, you put a 20 year old to shame ha ha . things are going really well for you. Im so glad. Keep going.

re my frozen embryos..........i totally understand the comments but my dp is incredibly entrenched in his attitudes. If I even mentioned urban girls suggestion of using donor sperm I think he would self combust. .sigh......It doesnt help that we are so severely under financial pressure so every extra cost is an issue. I know his heart is not really in this ivf and I guess he fears frozen embryos means treatment dragging on and on for months and maybe years. I know its not just about him but its very hard. Lesley , we are not doing icsi becasue my dp thinks it is a step too far and mentally he cant accept the process so that is what I am up against, hence frozen embryos would freak him out. 

Please god just let this work so I dont have to be consumed with regrets and dare I say it .resentments ........sigh .so hard.

day 10 scan tomorrow.........completely pooping myself. Ok wierd confession time.does anyone else actually like doing the injections.i think its becasue I feel each one is taking me further down my road to my conclusion and so I cant wait for the next one to come around........... Its like my scan.i cant wait and yet Im dreading it. I did a very silly thing last night and looked at success rates on the internet. Brought me right down to earth. My clinic has an over 50% success rate for under 35's. How good is that but not so great for over 40's. Stop it , stop it . I will not allow myself to become consumed with doubt.

AJW.........glad ec over and 5 eggies. Thats great. A big hurdle overcome. well done. Praying for some great fertilisation overnight. Out of your hands now so try and relax..........

hello to everyone else xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## de_vi

@ajw - that is phantastic news!! congratulations, and well done you! I'll keep fingers crossed for the fertilisation - but you said last time with even just one egg that one fertilised so should be no problem this time either.     

AFM been to see my (usual) acupuncturist, who is not a fertility specialist, but she got advise from one who is - and am hoping that it helps as well. I trust her and wouldnt want to change. Also decided to be really positive about this one emby (who is coming onboard tomorrow) and stop thinking about "what we will do if this one doesnt work out".

@memebaby - I have to agree with the others - it seems such a long way to go to where you are now (14!!) , all the hassle, the soggy-tent-needle-experiences - not to mention even the cost of it all - and then not make the very best of what you have been given.... I'm sure you are discussing this with DP again, lots of     and a   for you for those chats..... 

Ange - thanks for your kind words! I feel much less of a loser now, phew! it's good to know other people start out with the same "un-rockable faith" in doctors  bestest of luck to your one emby!
(It also made me realise what fools we were to ever think "it" could happen naturally! if even with ICSI only one fertilised, I don't want to imagine the impossible struggle having been going on in my uterus at every "natural" encounter  

 and   for everybody here! devi


----------



## TammyWynet

ladies I have surfaced again. 
*Lesley* wow 33 possible babies   !!!!! Dazzling! Hopefully you can keep going strong sending you lot's of    and .
*Memebaby* try you best to make the most of this treatment and get everything out of it that you can. So that you will not later think, what if...sending you lot's of    and 
*AJW*, 5 eggs sound great. I guess they need to get fertilized now and develop? Onwards to Monday then. Sending you    and 
*Queen Bee *, how are you doing? I hope you feel better .
Chandlerino, girl how are you doing today are the  driving you  or can you handle it coolly? I  everything is still going great for you!

AFM, I am feeling better today, not completely recovered but will be in a couple of days and after a couple of good night sleeps. The bloodtest result came back today and was normal. So weird, on Monday it skyrocketed and the doctor asked me if I had cancer and two days later I go again for the bloodtest and now the result is normal. Oh well I have an overactive immune system so I guess it has taken care of the bad stuff with the turbo on. 
Today I have been reading about IVI-G drips in the famous Doctor Beer book and on the web. I am leaning towards giving that a try for the next time. Of course we do not have this in The Netherlands but they have it in Belgium.

Does anyone know about this and maybe using it? It should give rejection no chance. I know my immunologist in Germany is against it. As we discussed this issue before. But there seem to be a lot of ladies that use this method. And I want to try everything.

For everyone lot's of    and a big


----------



## Chandlerino

Hi ladies - not posting much but keeping up with you all. Nice to see such positivity!

Not much going on with me...slowly going   in the 2ww and trying to convince my negative self that maybe this tme it may have worked. No symptoms tho not even sore boobies from the cyclogest....

Just had 30 mins of fun winding up some internet scammers who called me because 'they had received a signal to their server there was a virus on my computer' . Yeh right, not falling for that one! DD thought it was hilarious!


----------



## AngeinParis

AJW, hope you are now home with your feet up.  That's great news on the EC.  

Chandlerino, I am also going slowly bonkers.  My test date is Tuesday.  I've sworn all along that I won't do a home pregnancy test but now that the date is getting nearer, I feel tempted......  I did one during our last IVF and I got a false positive as the drugs were still in my system.  I was so clueless and was so mad with myself for getting my hopes up.  But it's torture having to wait til the test date.  

On the upside, I just found a pack of mini-eggs in the cupboard that I'd obviously hidden months ago....  yum!

Lesley - that's amazing news.  

Glad everyone seems to be having a positive few days.  Have a great weekend.
A x


----------



## Chandlerino

Blimey Ange Tuesday is OTD! Sending you lots of positive vibes - any symptoms? I reckon I will test early as I bled 8 days past transfer last time. I have held off buying some cheap internet ones but I think I might crack today  

Mini eggs are a great pick me up - love chocolate so might have to nip out and get some for later. Am spring cleaning DD's room with her and its a nightmare


----------



## LellyLupin

Aw well done AJW thats fantastic news, hope you are feeling ok and it wasn't too traumatic.  

Aw thanks Meme and Tammy  .  It does seem a lot but I have stupid AMF levels so they did expect it.  I did wonder about over stimulation as I had heard that 15 was the best amount to have, but they seem to think I am ok.  It does explain why I feel so big and nauseous though, my jeans are cutting me in half   and they are going to make them get bigger  .  I feel really sick at the moment is anyone else getting that side effect, I have zero appetite and look like death too.

Meme I do understand what you are going through with your DP, mine also has no enthusiam for this.   However he has 'his' family.  We did have a spat yesterday as I feel so alone in this (I am so glad I have you ladies), so I understand how you must feel.   If you have the strength to fight for yourself you really should, if I was close to you I would come and tell him for you how incredibility selfish he is being, his attitude could rob you of your right to a family.   We too are strapped for cash and my DP keeps moaning about the cost, but you know what we pay his kids maintenance every month, and have done for the past decade, so I cut him off when he starts by mentioning that fact!  I did toy with leaving him at the start of all this, but that would have left me 45 and childless, and by the time I'd have met someone else I would be way past even ivf so I chose to stay.  Sometimes though I feel incredibly sad that I am virtually doing this solo, and yes I have had severe bouts of the resentment you mentioned. So my lovely friend,  I will be here for you and pray that you get your baby on your first go, cos you deserve it  

On the needles front, yes I do sometimes actually like doing my injections    does that make us masochists?  I don't really look forward to the scans though, I always think the lady who does mine must think shes driving a car,  cos she uses the probe like a gearstick  .  I have noticed that the further down the road I get the more painful the injections are, I couldn't really feel them at the beginning. 

And STOP reading the stats you naughty girl - they mean NOTHING!!!!!!!  Good luck for your scan tomorrow, keep me posted.xx


De vi I laugh when I think of all the times I did the 'legs in the air' thing after every 'natural' encounter.  If only I'd known My DPs little swimmers where all just going around in around in circles with concrete boots on!

Tammy thats a very strange blood result, what a thing to ask you re the cancer question.  I am glad you are feeling better today    I haven't heard of the drips thing before.  There are so many methods its mindblowing.

Chandlerino how many more days do you have to wait? Sending you some     vibes xx

Ange resist that urge!  Not the mini eggs one (I love finding missing chocolate  ).  Try and wait otherwise you may get a false result and upset yourself for nothing.  Only a few more days to go,  you can do it girl xx


----------



## urbangirl

Tammy, your doctor asked if you had cancer    That’s not nice, poor you, how frightening, I’m glad it came back normal.  I’m not sure which drip the Ivi-g is, I’m trying the intraplipids one for the first time though.  Agate goes through them all in detail in her FAQ in the immunes section if you want to know more about yours.

Chanldlerino, hope you manage to stay sane on the 2ww.

Lesley, 33?    That is insane! That is more than my whole year’s supply, happy for you but envious as well. Why   can't   I   have   more   eggs  ??!!!  I can’t wait to find out how many you get on EC, hope the clinic has got plenty of freezer space!

Memebaby, I understand you accepting your DP’s limits on your tx.  But….. if you do some with donor you don’t have to even mention it, your eggs, your decision & you could have ICSI too!!   I practise what I preach, I think it’s totally okay and  I’ve got some donor embs stashed away, though I was upfront about it with my DP, I just wanted to know if I’d get better quality embryos with good sperm.  And, as he’s up for donor egg bigtime if my eggs don’t work out he can’t really complain about it.  I just want to know I tried my very best, that way I won’t harbour any resentment or blame if things don’t work out with my eggs.  But at the end of the day it’s each to their own.

Hello everyone else!


----------



## sharon clare

hi i'm new on here not sure if i'm doin this right but here goes.I've been in this rollercoaster for 7 yrs now so far iv'e had 4 icsi and 1 fet all BFN   my partner had a vasectomey b4 i met him so he had 2 have an opperation 2 remove the sperm we have now only got 3 viles left plus i'm goin 2 b 42 in july so time is runnin out 4 me i am thinkin of tryin iui next and would love 2 hear your feedback xx


----------



## memebaby

hello all

well in the great fertility race I have just jumped a 2nd hurdle and managed to stay on the saddle. Follys continued to grow ok and I have a number that are 19mm or so with about 14 in total they think so my eggs are cooked enough and ready to come out. They have brought ec forward by a day and Im booked in for 8 am on Tuesday..

Irrational thought of the day ............will my body spontaneously trigger itself and release all the eggies on Monday. ive been told to stop sniifing buserelin on Sunday night at 8pm. What if myLH  hormone levels pick up overnight sun and through monday and I release early. eeeeeek.

I did sort of squeek that concern to my lovely nurse who just looked at me, smiled  and reassured me whilst im sure she was writing on her notes " this woman is bonkers .......keep your distance if she gets a bfn !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Told dp who said thats good news and then promptly changed the subject and clearly does not feel the need to speak any further on the subject whilst I could whittle about my fears and hopes for a lifetime !!!!!! The only time he has looked animated in this process was when he said we needed to have a boy and he wanted to call it Hamish. (hIs parents live high in the highlands of Scotland ).now not wanting to disrespect any Scottish person here but        Hamish.    I reminded him that WE do not live in the Highlands of Scotland and that neither of us appear obviously scottish.!!!! Hes probably winding me up. I may respond that if we were to have a girl I would like to call her trixibelle.      Oh what a lovely dilemma,  the naming of a child  

My consultant is just so lovely. He gives me the most massive hugs like hes known me all his life. He hugged me today and told me how great things were going. All I could think about was the fact that me and DP had eaten an INdian takeaway last night and I thought I bet I just completely ponk of garlic. He probably thought what a cold fish she is (as I tried desperately to keep my breath away from his face )  .ha ha 

Anyway, all my very best to you all.



AJW........so anxious to hear how your fertilisation went. Hoping for great news xx

Ange......a false positiv last time must have been a nightmare. i hear drugs are out fo the system in 10 days but not sure. Im pretty sure I might crack by Monday but I guess the best advice is the official position and wait to Tuesday. Big hugs during these last few days.

Chandlerino.........got no more to add than big hugs and all good wishes. Keep calm and eat cake ha ha 

Urban Girl.thank you for some very good advice .You are completely right. I wish I could find it in me to be a bit more like you . xx

Dear Lesley.........keep your eye on your symptoms. They all sound like common side effects of this nightmarish process but you have a lot of follys going on there  so be alert. Keep your jeans undone for a couple more days and it will be time for removal. I will be able to give you the heads up on how it really is in ec. Im assured by my consultant i will be asleep. I asked the nurse if anyone ever cried out in pain, she laughed ( with a hint of nervousness I felt ) and said 99.99 % of time no one knows anything about it....mmmmmmmm will I be that 0.01% 
I cant help but think you are doing brilliantly in this process. Your levels are fantastic and your antra follicle count must be great too bearing in mind your response. I pray that by having your ICSI and overcoming the male factor problems you have a great chance of a successful outcome. I hope you are keeping positive and thank you for your caring response to my problems. We too pay mega maintenance plus a dose of private school fees so it did stick in my throat a tad when dp moaned about the drug bill   

Welcome Sharon Clare.I am 42 , 43 in NOvember. I had one cycle of IUI...bfn        .my consultant says iui is really only a good idea for unexpained fertility issues and if there is an identified problem he wouldnt bother with it. Mind you my old consultant recommended we try it whcih we did. I wasnt impressed with it. They didnt really knoew how to pitch my stim drugs becasue didnt want me to over stim and so ended up understimming me so I only had one folly and just felt like it was never going to work. Have you been told not to continue with ICSI or perhaps money is an issue. At our age I would say ICSI every time over IUI if you can afford it and stand the process but that is my personla opinion and I know there have been some success with IUI for over 40's......difficult decisions eh


----------



## urbangirl

Memebaby, if the clinic's given you Ganirelix / cetrotide or similar ovulation won't happen before EC time.  That's what I was told, anyway, I think everyone worries about that.


----------



## LellyLupin

Hi Girlie Girls!

Hello Sharon Clare   I would stick with Icsi if I were you, it sounds like the best option.  You must be so disheartened after being on the treadmill for 7 years.  This is my first go at ivf and I am not sure I could go through it again, so I admire you for being so brave.  Stay on this website and you will find a lot of support here as well as find a lot of information.  Good luck girl   

Meme you do make me laugh with all your worries etc, you won't spontaneously ovulate, they've taken over your whole cycle so stop fretting.  So glad your follies have continued to grow on schedule.  And YES I am relying on you to be totally honest about EC (I know you will be), I am secretly relieved you are getting there first so you can tell me all about it  .  Honestly I am being such a wuss at the moment and I usually don't worry about medical things    I hope they were telling the truth about you being asleep.  What are you going to wear for egg collection, remember no deodorant or perfume.  Getting hugs from your consultant sounds a bit dodgy to me   are you sure he hasn't got the hots for you?  Does anyone elses consultant hug them?  Me and my consultant just eye each other nervously  .  Hmm Hamish I hope he is kidding, me and DP have had a conversation about names and we disagree a lot, I don't want my kid/s to have the run of the mill fashionble names that are around at the moment, there must be a squillion Lilys, Ellies and Jacks out there now, I do love the names but they are all too common now.  However I like all the 70's names and he doesn't.  I figure that as hes shown less than a slight interest in the whole process he can get lost.  This/these babies are mine, hes had plenty of goes at naming his other kids!!  Selfish huh (I don't care, its all about ME now )


Quick question, when your follicles are cooked enough, do they let you stop all your drugs in the days before egg collection?  

UrbanGirl just remember you only need the one, maybe having loads of eggs isn't as good as it sounds, I have heard that 15 is the preferred amount.  I have no idea why I have so many, I am just seeing it as a miracle after I nearly gave up when the nhs said I had zero chance, if I do fall pregnant I fully intend to send my scan picture to the horrible lady at the nhs who so humiliated me when I went to her for help xx

Ajw are you OK?

Mima are you still out there?

Love to you all xx


----------



## de_vi

hello Leslyelupin and all,

(Lesley - I was reading your earlier posts and I find your story really encouraging - thank you for having shared it here! note to self: it is not about some "age brackets" in a statistical table - everybody, and literally every body, is different and cannot be squared into that table that doctors seem to have in their heads....)

some answerss: reg. meds - on the day when I had to give myself the triggering injection (36 hrs before EC)  I still had to inject one of the down-regulating ones (Decapeptyl), but no more of the stimming ones. Then the next day (day before EC) I had "meds-free"-day, just nothing! (what was I going to do with all that free time?). In my clinic they also only tell you step-by-step, but I have heard from others that sometimes they get a full treatment plan at the beginning, so they know the whole time what happens when. looks like the step-by-step is more common....

reg. EC - we live in The Netherlands, coz of our jobs, and they have a very "tough" attitude here, I find. For sure you cannot accuse them of being over-fussy. So no GA - of course! - for EC, but morphine. So I was conscious the whole time but in some sort of nice haze - and afterwards I couldnt remember any pain at all, but DP (who was there with me holding hands, bless him) told me I was making awful faces, as if I was in terrible pain. Then I remembered that yes, it had actually been somewhat painful. Not overly, on that famous scale from 1 to 10 more on the 3-4 side - and definitely bearable, with the morphine.

oh, memebaby, I just remembered: yes, I had that too - "needle-fondness", and I thought it was very weird! but it gave me a strange feeling of "achievement" at the end of every day, and indeed - a tangible something that one more day on that journey had passed! 

AFM, had ET yesterday, and a nice surprise: the doctor who transferred back - different one to our usual ones - was full of praise about embys development, he said you cant get it any better than that.  transfer was absolutely painless, they even had "warmed-up" speculums (luxury!) , and after 5 mins laying down (did I mention they were not over-fussy here?) we were sent home... 

and now the 2WW....   that our one emby continues his happy life and likes it with us. 


have a nice Sunday all girls here!


----------



## TammyWynet

ladies, 
@de_vi, I am so happy I go for treatments abroad to Gent, Belgium and Dusseldorf, Germany. I only have the ultrasounds here before the IUI. And then I can notice the difference, I must say. One month back we had a disagreement about the 'good old' age issue. She tends to point that out every time I have her. And this time I was fed up and kind of told her off. In her turn she completely went wild with the stick and I bled in the evening, and quite a bit too. Shows me to hold my tongue or at least until the treatment is over . 

Belgium is sooooo different, I remember my first time there I was so nervous . But everything there is painless ! I want to give birth there!!! Also because I really think that they are more able than the Dutchies. To me they only said I am old as a explanation for my m/c's. And the rest of my story, they just did not reply. I went to three different hospitals in the area, one of which was a uni hospital.
In Belgium they told me there could be other things wrong too so I went to the immunologist in Düsseldorf. The Belgians could not help me because of the donor issue.  

@Memebaby, I hugged my Belgian doctor as well! She was so lovely. I went to Gent for an IUI and found out when I was in the tram near to the hospital, that Denmark sent the wrong units, not mine!! They told me to go home and try again next cycle. OF COURSE NOT !!! I went to the hospital and after   and explaining that this try cost me a dear sum already the doctor made some calls. The next day it was delivered with priority. The doctor told me she was awake part of the night, hoping and fearing about the delivery. I must say I was not. But we were both so relieved that we hugged! I have her now every IUI treatment. I must say the other doctor is the one who got me pregnant twice but my cycle is so regular I cannot mess around with it. So I always miss him by one or two days . But the other doctor is just lovely too. 

Ladies have a great day !


----------



## memebaby

oh god.why does it happen to me........i am in a bit of anguish and its all my fault.

I am in for ec on Tuesday. Was told this at my last scan on Saturday. was told to take one powder menopur on Sat and 3 sniffs suprecur and then today no menopur, 3 sniffs of suprecur (with the last at 8pm) and then trigger shot at 10pm tonight. Then nothing on day before ec.

Now my suprecur bottle was pretty low but I looked at it on Sat and thought no thats fine i'l get another 5 sniffs out of it . Sought Dps advice who agreed but have secretly worried about it ever since,

Today I have done 2 out of my 3 sniffs and Im not convinced anything is coming out. There is liquid at the bottom of the bottle but im wondering that because it is quite low that its not enough to get up the tube into the sniffy machine at the top ( a technical term!!!!!!)

why oh why did i not get another bottle prescription when I could. Whats another £90 in the big scheme of the ivf bill. cant do anything about it on a SUnday. Have googled my fingers off trying to find out how quickly after stopping suprecur does your natural hormones kick in. Am so worried about ovulating too early before my ec. Its so hard to tell if any supercur is coming out.


aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaargh          any thoughts ?Im such an idiot

PS  Lesley, the way im looking at the moment quazie modo (cant spell ) wouldnt fancy me and if my dear consultant did, once he's delved into my bits on wed I think that might put him off women for life !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I didnt know that about no perfume. or deoderant. Knowing how stupid I am at the minute id be going humming of chanel no 5 .

a big well done de vi. Thats great news. Sit tight now and relax.


----------



## TammyWynet

Memebaby, can not give you any advice or drugs (guess Prednisolon would help or aspirin?). I just want to give you a big  and   that everything will be allright in the end. Sending you lot's of    .


----------



## de_vi

hello memebaby, I hope you found a solution in the meantime! if not.... I would try and see whether your IVF clinic has somebody "on call" on Sunday, if not whether there is any IVF-clinic close to you who has some emergency number of somebody knowledgeable - who could answer your question or alternatively help you out with that spray (doctors sometime get free samples from these companies).

I am definitely not an expert but having thought about it and googled it - if Suprecur is the downregulating one maybe it is really not such a big deal if your last sniffs are not executed correctly? (but again, I would check with a doctor on that, and I am sure there MUST be somebody on call who can help, and if not at your clinic than somewhere else). The reason I am thinking that is that in my clinic they gave me one of their pre-printed sheets with the "last instructions", and whilst it had space to fill in soemthing re the trigger-med, the space for the DR med was already preprinted with "not required" on trigger-day (same as with Stimm. meds), and my doctor thought for a while before crossing through that pre-printed line and adding the one Decapeptyl again.

Another idea: what about diluting the little rest in the bottle with something else, just to increase the volume. maybe water? or another nose spray (not IVF-related)?

just posting this now quickly.... and crossing fingers that you will be ok!!


----------



## AngeinParis

Memebaby, try not to panic!  I've not had to so any sniffy type drugs so I don't know how the bottles work but I'm sure if there is a bit of liquid at the bottom of the bottle then it is giving off some sort of fumes!!!!  Is there anyway you can get your nose nearer the liquid by bypassing the tube??  Sorry if this sounds really dumb but I haven't seen these inhaler thingies.  But I'm sure you'll have enough for today and as De vi said, the down regulator drugs are prob not as critical at this stage anyway.  And tomorrow should be a drug free day anyway, yes??  So if you are still concerned then ring your clinic in the morning and see what they say.  I'm sure you will be absolutely fine.  So try not to stress.  Don't stress those follies out!!!! 

Lesley: to answer your question, yes I had a drug free day, the day before EC.  Think that's the norm.  It's nice to have a day off.

AFM, stress levels fairly high.  These last few days are soooo hard.  I was invited to a friends BBQ yesterday evening but I bailed at the last minute.  Dropped DH off at their house, DD had a sleepover with her best friend - so I stayed home alone and watched Sideways (movie).  It was lush!  DH has had a few drinks this weekend - Friday night and Sat night and it's got on my nerves to be honest.  Roll on Tuesday when I am out of this limbo torment..... or maybe not ...  I had some period type cramps last night and this morning and I felt bereft.  They're gone now but it hit me how much I want this to work.  And that's just scary.  Hence, myself and DH have more or less avoided each other all day.  Both locked in our own worlds.  Think I might crack tomorrow and do a home test.

Hope you are all having a lovely weekend.  Or as lovely as it can be when you're in the middle of this madness.

A xxxx


----------



## milma71

evening ladies

my goodness, it's lovely and busy on here - i've been on a couple of holidays and am back to a very busy board  

just a quick hello (need to catch up bigtime)

hello there lesleylupin - so lovely to see how you are getting on    i've got a scan on weds morning to see how things are and if all OK, will be ET on friday.  feel like i've been DR forever lol but at least no EC for me which was always the bit i dreaded.  just want my snowbabies to come home now  

hugs and babydust to all


milma x


----------



## sharon clare

thanx girls 4 ur thoughts the reason i want 2 try iui is i just think icsi haven't work 4 us so maybe this will not only that it's the money side of it aswell  it's just so unfair with this journey we r on i'm even thinkin of goin 2 c a fortune teller 2 c if she can see any children 4 me in the future  deperate i know coz i would never want 2 go and c 1 normally they scare me tbh it's just so hard knowin when enough is enough but when u want somethin so bad u will do anything


----------



## Queen_Bee

Hello everybody  

I have been taking a course so I haven't been online - and so much has happened on the boards!

I have started a new cycle.   I went in for my scan on Thursday morning and the antra-follicle count was good about 8 at this stage (is that what it's called before they start to grow?). I have started the injections and I am terrified that I won't respond to the meds again like the last time...They have changed the protocol for em this time, so the doctor said I will respond, but I am scared I might not.
I guess I just have to carry on and see what happens...and if it doesn't work we need to see what the next step is...but as usual I am racing ahead. 

On a more positive note, I am starting a meditation course tomorrow - can't wait! I am also going to see Anya Sizer, a lady who calls herself 'the fertility coach' for support. So I am looking forward to it. I need all the help I can get to get through this with strength...

Anyway, sweet dreams to all of you and remember - we only need one good egg!!!

Queen Bee xx


----------



## de_vi

hello everybody again, memebaby, I hope you could destress a bit and that a solution was found? I really hope that. this kind of stress is the last thing you need on top of all the other stress when you go through this! some soothing   from here!

Tammy - thanks so much for your reaction, so I am not the only one to think that about the Dutchies! and what an incredible story about the lab switching the units and then just say "sorry, try better next time round!". Belgium does sound a better place for treatment, and if I had not been so super-naive at the start of all this I would have opted for BE as well, or Germany straight away. I think our insurance covers treatments abroad as well. (here in NL the cut-off point is 42 for coverage, and for treatment at most clinics - just mentioning that for the benefit of the other readers) . Like I said earlier, I am now concentrating on this one little fighter embryo that is onboard since yesterday and not making any "plan B's" , otherwise I would probably pm you about that doctor in Gent! But I won't. Good luck for your next steps!  

Ange - so feeling with you! I am sure I will fall for the   before OTD, I just know me. hang on in there, its the very last steps of this, and you will know very soon. sending you lots and lots of       for the last miles on this journey. (and I am so with you on the evening-wine-withdrawal! that was my ritual, my signal that the day was over and "free time" had started. I find I can't even cook a meal without a glass of wine next to me, "for inspiration"! In my assigned wine-shop they sold me some "Sparkling Fruit Drink" that comes in a Bubbly-type-bottle so the bottle looks the part, I can use bubbly-glasses to drink it, but it tastes like apple juice from the next best tetra-pak... if anybody has any good replacement suggestions please post!)

Sharon-Clare -       for you too! I am in my very first cycle (ICSI for us) and I only learned all the rest over the past days, really, and mostly on this website and the internet, but I was wondering whether the clinics ever did further checks on why it has not worked so far? I read about polar body diagnostic, for example. One of my half-sisters had 10 IVFs (both "fresh" and "cryos"), and in the end decided to go for that diagnostic and they found there was something genetically altered with her eggs, and there was no way for her to correct that (not diet or DHEA or things like that. They did give up, in the end.)
On the IUI vs. ICSI question - this long journey must have been very exhausting for you, and ICSI is quite invasive for both you and the eggs/ embryos. Maybe an IUI is a good option now - a gentler option. Whatever you decide, I wish you all the very best with it.  

and that is the end of the weekend , and me and my one little fighter embryo are off to bed! tomorrow I am going to show him the office I work in - a place which hasnt seen me for 2 weeks (as I was working from home mostly). To be very honest, I wanted to avoid "being in the thick of it", as in my line of work (IT operations) often the stupidest things happen and when I need to patch it back together I can get a bit.... acidy.... and I was afraid of what would happen if one of these events caught me out when I was full of hormones! but by now I got quite used to Hormone-Self, I think I can risk to go back. Plus I would go   if I had to stay at home.... 

good night to you all, and may next week be a good one for all of us! devi

p.s. Queen_Bee, I saw your post after I had written & posted mine, just this little addition to say it's nice to see your name on the forum again and that you are (seem?) so relaxed and composed as you start this cycle! Good luck with it!


----------



## rachel1972

hi memebaby i just wanted to tell you that i had a  situation where i didnt realize the bottle was empty as they weigh quite a bit it didnt effect the cycle , i missed quite a few sniffs. hope that helps.


----------



## Queen_Bee

Thanks de_vi  
Morning everybody - let's hope we have a good week this week! 
I am feeling positive today and more importantly ready to accept whatever is in store...
I start my meditation course today - I'll let you know if I learn anything interesting  

Queen Bee xx


----------



## ajw

Good morning Ladies,
Hope you found a solution memebaby, or that you rang the clinic this morning and they were able to put your mind at rest. I went to the pharmacy last Monday to get more gonal f for my injection that night and despite the fact that I'd ordered it on the Saturday, they didn't have it. Said it was out of staock at the wholesaler and none of the other pharmacies in the area had any either! I was mega stressed  
I went home   leaving them to continue ringing round to try to get some. In the meantime I was trying to get a mobile number for the doctor, as it was evening and the surgery was closed. The clinic said 'we can't give out mobile numbers'     I was fuming!!! They finally agreed to get him to call me, but thanks God, in the meantime the pharmacist had tracked down some drugs...
It's soooo stressful, and just when you're trying your best to avoid stress. I so understand how you must have been feeling.  

Lesleylupin and Memebaby, fertilisation went well thanks. We got 3 fertilised eggs out of 5, so really pleased. Going in in half an hour for ET. Not sure whether I get the choice of how many to transfer? Anyone had this situation before? 

Must go now and get changed out of my joggers and slippers    Not a great look on the streets of Paris...
Not a lot I can do about the spotty face though  

Catch up later. Hoping for good news from everyone testing this week    
ajw


----------



## memebaby

Dear ajw.......hurrah for fertilisation and Im sure joggers and slippers might be considerd very avant garde on the streets of gay Paris. You should create a new look.....".ivf "chic ha ha !!!!!!!!!! Good luck on transfer however many you decide on

Queen Bee.welcome back .....and such positivity . I like it. It really is the only way to be although the natural tendancy is oftern to be down in the dumps. I am sure that on this cycle they will have got a much better angle on how to handle things for your body and that you will get better response. Big Hugs as you start your journey .

Ange.......my heart goes out to you. The final days must be torture. I so want this to work for you. It sounds like stating the obvious but its all I can say. Not long now. Big positive vibes through the airwaves xxxxxxx

De Vi...    sending all good thoughts to you and emby xxxxxxx


and to all of you ladies that were so sweet about my suprecur nightmare I thank you from the bottom of my heart. I read your relies and thought.....you all get this and are the only people who would get my anguish about a sniff of bloody medicine. I did manage to decant the remainder into a smaller recepticle and holding the tube at a jaunty angle  I think I got a sniff. My DP was convicned stuff came up and out the pipe so I have decided to let go of the stress and go with it and pray for no ill effects.  It didnt help that yesterday I felt absolutely terrible. I couldnt describe it . Bad headaches, hormonal. It felt like an accuulation of all the drugs had hit me last night. I feel quite sad and am dreading tomorrow. The trigger went ok. I feel soooooo fat too. My stomach is huge. Not just the bottom part but all of it. Yuk !!!!

Last day at work today and trying not to panick about all I wont get done today. Please eggs dont pop out now. Please dp produce some half decemt sperm tomorrow and ask them to take their concrete boots off. Dp in ususal supportive fashion hasnt reduced his alcohol consumption one iota during this process. The sperm will be pickled in their own juice... sigh

hope to give better and more positive news tomorrow.

I like this thread. Although I wish we werent suffering the negative parts of being over 40 ( in the fertility sense)I think we are a great bunch and Im glad you are here,

group hug my lovelies
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## TammyWynet

ladies!

@Hi Milma, welcome back nice to read you again! A holiday sounds great. My holidays are short and lead to either Düsseldorf or Gent. It is more like a commute these days. 

@Memebaby, I want to give you a big   and send you lot's of special   for tomorrow. Things will be ok in the end, you will see. Think positive and be as relaxed as you can this last day without passengers or guests. Know that from tomorrow on you will not be alone anymore and pupo!!!! I will think of you and send you lot's and lot's of    !

@De_Vi good luck on your passenger!!! My insurance by the way only covers fertility treatments until your 41 birthday. So I am pretty much on my own now. Let me know when you need more information, I be more than willing to help out where ever I can! 
Again super  in the . Hopefully with a good end result!!!!!!!

@Queen Bee, good to see you are back and in the hopefully period of the cycle. Sounds great, to have a fertility coach. What do they do exactly? Wondering if you have them here in The Netherlands as well. I know we do have doula's, they coach you through the delivery. Giving you a big   and lot's of    .

@AngeinParis, sending you lot's of   and  !

@Sharon Clare, the fortune teller sounds great!! Hopefully it will be good news!

AFM I am feeling fine again. And I did something incredible today, I went to the gym!! I have not been in 5 months. My immunologist told me it was better to slow down and stop during the Predmed. Since exercise triggers the immune system. It was very hard and painful. But hopefully I can go back on Wednesday. 
And I made an appointment with a Hematologist in Gent in July. For maybe having IVI-G during IUI. So hopeful again, although there needs to be a break . 

Hope all you ladies in waiting or almost waiting are doing alright and being positive! Sending all of us


----------



## Queen_Bee

Hello  
Everyone seems very positive on the thread today! Thanks Meme baby for your comment

I went to see my fertility coach and she was soooo nice. 

Tammy Wynet- She is like a counsellor but instead of looking back (for example to childhood stuff)  you look forward (strategies and plans). She made me write lists and stuff like that and she was great She was told that she had 1 in 250.000 to get pregnant - seriously! and she has 2 kids. So don't give up!

Also I went for my scan - very scared - but the follicles are growing! They were bigger today on the first scan that the last scan I had for the failed cycle after 4 weeks of meds. How strange is that? I am hoping they will continue to grow. I don't want to be too optimistic in case it stops working but a little...

I am also starting my meditation course tonight so I look forward to learning techniques to relax. I will share them with you later  

Oh, and AJW - that was very funny the Paris chic look you described!

Lots of love to you all!

Queen Bee xx


----------



## ajw

Queen Bee that's great news! One hurdle over. Just take things one step at a time and stay positive.  

I'm back from the clinic with 3 embies on board. Here's hoping they continue to grow.  
If only the next 11 days would fly by unnoticed...

Keep the god stories flowing to cheer us all up  

ajw


----------



## TammyWynet

AJW,   and much   with your pupo! Triplets sound great, wonder what kind of stroller you need 

Yes please Queen Bee, share some simple techniques with me. I try but I feel such a beginner. although the CD's of Zita West are great!


----------



## AngeinParis

Hello ladies,

Well I cracked and did a home test this afternoon.  It was negative.  The glimmer of hope is that it is only 11 days past transfer date and I did the test in the afternoon and not with the first pee of the day.  But at least I feel a bit more prepared now for a  negative tomorrow.  I was upset to start with but now I'm a bit more accepting.  What will be will be.  Weirdly, I got a shock at how cheap the test was - nothing is cheap in France but this test was only 6 euros something.  

Good news QB - all sounds really positive.  You are probably meditating as I'm typing this.  I might have to take a leaf out of your book this evening.  AJW, good for you and your potential triplets!!  Hope you are relaxing with your feet up and your DH is waiting on you hand and foot (mine is glued to the England game....).

Memebaby, GOOD LUCK TOMORROW!!!  I needed to shout there!  Please try not to stress about work and about DH's sperm.  Cut yourself some slack and chill.  Let DH worry about his own sperm!  Tomorrow will be a breeze - I loved the post-op high from the anaesthetic.  It was fab!!  Would do it all again tomorrow.

Hello to everyone else.  Hope you are all having a nice chilled positive day and evening.  Good work going back to the gym Tammy - I did a 6k walk today.  It was lovely!!  I definitely need to counterract all these biccies.  

Hugs   to you all.


----------



## TammyWynet

AngeinParis, big   for you. You were probably too soon with the testing and if this one was that cheap... I always use Clearblue digital,  expensive but it is stated in words. So no looking for lines, yes a line or not.

I am starting to ache already, my upperarms feel like they will fall off soon, my tummy is rumbling and I have experienced the consequences. I think my  therapy lady pushed a little too hard on my tummy and the muscles I apperently have in there. Did not feel them this morning though. Will be super sore in the morning and have an appointment packed day tomorrow. Shoot!


----------



## de_vi

dear AngeinParis, so sorry to hear your news!  
but I don't take it as definitive, let us know how the official test goes tomorrow! I do understand though that it feels better to go prepared, even for the bad news. 
 from here too, I am drinking a glass of [alcohol-free Syrah] and toasting to a better day tomorrow! devi


----------



## LellyLupin

Helloo all you lovely ladies, my you have been busy on the board in the last couple of days.

Meme what are you like?    Stop the panicking you need to be calm lady.  I am sure your lack of sniff medicine for 5 mins did you no harm at all.  .  Good luck for tomorrow, I was told today not to wash anything in anything scented, including your hair.  Also no make up  ,  no make up! with this face at the mo?   Has anyone else been told this?  My DP has just had a little panic about 'producing' on the day, nice that he has finally given the process any thought at all!!    I too have been feeling totally pants so it must be all the drugs.  Tomorrow will be fine, I have spoken to 2 girls at the clinic today who said they didn't feel any pain at all, so you will be ok babe.  xx

Ange I am so sorry,  I truly hope your bargain test is wrong  .  I wouldn't give up hope until you have had the offical test as I am sure that is ultra-sensitive, your bargain test may have been 6 euros for a reason  .  Good luck for 2moro xx

Milma, hello lovely lady so glad to hear from you, good luck with your scan and I   that all your babies defrost properly xx

QB Hello honey glad to see you back and being so positive.  xx

AJW 3 embies on board!  Wowsa thats fabulous, did you choose that many or did they tell you how many they were going for?  I am     that they all stay with you and you get to buy 3 of everythingxx

Tammy you know the cure for sore muscles?  More exercise!!  Truly its lactic acid that builds up in your muscles, so doing some stretches will help.  Or a nice Radox bath.xx  

Sharon Clare please let us all know what the Fortune Teller says, I hope she says good things and if not you won't take it all to heart xx.    

De_Vi  good luck with your little embie and I hope he/she enjoys the tour of your office xx


AFM I seem to have spent the entire day in the hospital  .  I had to go at 8 for a blood test, then half 1 for a scan, then the traffic was backed up in the car park so I got home at 6!!  Anywho I went for my scan and I now have 55 follicles so they had stopped all drugs apart from my trigger shot at 8.30pm.  I have felt very sick and bloated today and went to the hosp with my jeans undone.  I really felt the scan probe, and the lady who scanned me said I was fit to burst which is why it was so painful, now I just want them all taken out so I can breathe.  EC on Wednesday at 7.45am, really looking forward to it now  .  

Love to you all, I have to go and see if i can take in the instructions for the trigger shot.  Hugs and positive vibesxx


----------



## sharon clare

de-vi  Thanxs for ur support  i did my test on 2nd june so i'm still gutted those 2 wks wait r a killer and becoz i work in factory iv'e got 2 go on the sick coz it's lots of pullin ,pushin and liftin so the days just drag and u just can't sleep when u go 2 bed coz it's just always on ur mind i will mention  that test when i go next wed hope the days go nice and fast 4 u and i will b ^pray 4 u xx 
Tammywynet  Glad u don't think i'm bonkers about goin  2 c a fortune teller i just want some1 to give me some hope 2 carry on    
Big   2 every1 on here i'm so glad iv'e got friends 2 talk about our ups and downs it really do help 2 know u r not alone on this emotional 
  rollercoaster xx  
Lesleylupin yes i will let u know but it won't b 4 a while yet i'm gonna wait becoz my mate went and seen her and she told her she will b pregnant in aug/sept so i'm just waitin 2 c wot happens xx


----------



## Queen_Bee

Hello ladies - can't keep up with the news!
Meditation was brilliant last night. They taught us how to sit - I chose crossed legged but with two little cushions one at an angle (it looked like it was falling off) but it's more comfortable. once you find your comfortable pose - you can also sit on a chair if you want, it doesn't matter - you close your eyes and try to think of your breathing. Any other thoughts just ignore them and focus on breathing. Sounds easy but it's not! 
I felt sooooo relaxed at the end of it, it was great!

I find it hard that everyone around me seems to be pregnant thought...any of you feel that sometimes? 

I have a joke to share - you know you are struggling with fertility when you boss asks you which day it is and you say Day 15  

Have a good day!
x


----------



## Chandlerino

QB - I feel like there is a baby boom at the mo - babies, bumps, announcements and scan pics everywhere!

AFM 10 days past transfer, no symptoms, feel normal, disheartened  

Slight streak of pink yesterday morning but nothing since. No idea what that was.....


----------



## AngeinParis

Hello all!

Well my negative has just been confirmed.  Bit gutted but I'm ok.  DH wants me to make a follow up appointment with the doctor to find out why it didn't work.  Hmm, I said, not sure he'll be able to tell us why, it's so random, 1 in 4 chance etc.  Well, he said, you never know, maybe there's something we could have done...  God if he was in this room right now I'd strangle him.  I did everything I could on this cycle and yet he's still looking for someone or something to blame.  He can't accept the random-ness of this IVF process.  The last time (when it didn't work) he blamed me because I had a night out with my sister during the 2ww and drank wine.  But this time I did everything by the book.  And he still can't just accept that we were unlucky again.  Is it a man thing?  Or just my man thing?

Actually having re-read the above, it seems I am actually angry rather than gutted.  Oops.  I know I'll be really pee'd off with AF arrives.  I'll be so mad when it comes.  Full of resentment!  Best get back down that gym in the morning and get rid of all this aggression!!!

Hope you are all having a good day.  We need some positive results in this group.  I'm rooting for all of you!  And I'm not signing off just cos it's over for me.

A xxx


----------



## de_vi

hello Ange! I feared that much..... so sorry, really. I don't know how better to put it in words, but I feel with you in your pain and anger. 

I know you need to let it settle, both of you, and I'm sure your DH's reaction is just an instinctive first shut-down reflex.

Maybe that is not a comment for right now, but for later when you indeed look at what could have gone better: you know we only had one fertilised egg, and when I researched it I read often that when this happens after ICSI (what we had) then its likely the issue was with the egg quality, but if this is the outcome of normal IVF then its likely the issue is with the sperm. maybe the docs can confirm that with a look at the spermiogramm from EC-day - and then next time round your DH can try and stay on the Fanta the whole time as well.

Good luck with moving on from here, and good to know you will still be watching all of us here! we do need some supervision, otherwise we give in to all sort of excesses! (Lesley, 55 follies...?? wow!! I guess they will be busy for hours before they get them all - was going to say take a good book but only now remembered you'll be knocked out...)

 again, from devi


----------



## memebaby

Dear Ange      ..............my friend im sorry from the bottom of my heart. There are simply not the words. I totally agree with you when you say it is a crap shoot.  All our ivf/icsi procedures do is remove some of the obstacles and then we are left to natures chance with a big chance of it not working.  I send you my little mantra          ............Face...Embrace........Accept and Regroup and you will do each of those in your time. A big virtual hug for you . Im so sorry and I think anger is good and natural.  Going through what we go through you are entitled to feel a big dose of ****** off. 

Chandlerino..........symptoms/no symptoms.who knows what any of it means. I hope it means good for you. Hang on in there and take it easy 

Lesley.............here goes. I did wonder what I would say to you if EC was awful becasue I wouldnt have wanted to lie but equally would not want to freak you out. SO with a huge sigh of relief I can absolutely and honstley tell you it was fine. If I didnt have some naging pains down there now Id almost wonder if it had all been a big joke and it wasnt peformed. 

The IV for te drugs was ok. Not painful just like the sensation of when they draw blood, A bit stingy when the drugs went up the arm. A wonderful initial sensation of floaty being drunk and then.........nothing and I mean nothing. The next thing I knew was being in a bed in a diferent room and I have no idea how I got there. I was convinced that sedation would mean I was a bit out of it but still feel the nedle going through the vaginal wall.but No, not one iota.              Now I know we ar all different but if you are having iv sedtion Id pretty much say you will experince like I did and it was nothing whatsoever to worry about. It was fully becasue I was so panicked it wouldnt work and I wold feel everything that I kept saying to my consultant. its not working, im awake.................im still awake. the last thing I remember was his voice laughing quietly saying not for much longer .

So please .whilst the waiting for it was awful the reality of it was not. And that is the absolute truth "so help me god "

Am keeping it all crossed for you tomorrow. And now IM not being funny but 55 follys.thats just greedy. At this rate your ec will take about 2 days and there will be no room for all the eggies. No wonder your bloody trousers wont do up. You go girl. That is some impressive going. CAnt wait to hear how you get on

and AFM.....................


I have sneeky ovaries 

14 follicles i was told.........14 good follicles (whatever that means) and yet today only 6 eggs collected.  I know people have had much less to contend with and I know it just takes one but I am hacked off. What the hell was in the other 8, a whole big bag of nothing at all just sitting there pretending to be an egg to raise my hopes.

Im releived to have any and im grateful for them but I think it bought it home to me that I have an old reproductive system and now I feel totally despondent that anything goods going to happen overnight when we factor in the sperm issue.And theres me agonising over the issue of freezing embies. I doubt that will be an issue now.

As I was woozy etc after procedure I didnt get to have a good chat with the dr or embryologist about whether they were actually empty or rather immature. I guess it doesnt matter really...theres no future attempt. I just wanted a few more becasue the odds now are so much worse of fetilisation and then thres likely to be very little choice of embryo is the quality isnt good

Dp sat in the chair pre ec talking about drawing a line under things if it doesnt work and getting on with our lives. (was that really the place to bring that up!!!!)..............mind you his last words to me in the theatre were.......I take my hat off to you,,,theres no way I would go through this. ...........But strangely it was a comfort to be with him !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

And so to tomorrow and what that brings...................   

group hug lovely ladies


----------



## Queen_Bee

Good luck memebaby! remember you only need one!
Chandlerino hang int here - when I was pregnant I had some spotting - I then miscarried but it was nothing to do with the blood - apparently a lot of women bleed so just sit tight!
Ange I am sorry to hear it didn't work. Look after yourself...it's such a roller coaster!

I am feeling OK today, I have another scan tomorrow and hopefully it will be good news again. But this time round I am more prepared for bad news. My last cycle was SUCH a disaster it could never be that bad again: I had an operation half way through it so we had to interrupt and then it didn't work at all so we cancelled and throughout I felt like I was dying inside - so depressed! I don't feel depressed this time. I have no idea why I feel better but it makes things a lot easier. Maybe it was the anaesthetic or something...God knows!

I had a counselling session at the Lister (the only thing they offer for free ) and we talked about a lot of things but quite a but about managing other women's pregnancies and she helped me to understand that it's nature's way to make us yearn so badly - we are not being greedy or silly it's in our DNA all the way back to cave women   so she said it's more than just jealousy it is connected with our identity and need to be mothers, etc...you get the idea. Anyway the point is it made me feel better - more normal.

Hope you all have a good evening

Queen Bee x


----------



## LellyLupin

Oh Ange I am so sorry, I was so sure it was just a cheap test and it was wrong   Take no notice of your DH he is just lashing out as he is disappointed.  I am sure you will be angruy you have been through so much and did everything you could to make this a positive outcome.  I really feel for you both    I am glad you are still going to be here for the rest of us still locked in the nightmare.

Meme ah bless you girl  , I know you would tell me the whole truth.  I am so glad it was painless for you and not as traumatic as you thought.  My nurse told me that although a person can have a lot of follies, not all of them will have eggs in, I am sure I will get a fraction of what I started with, if any at all.  This is definitely my one and only go at this, I am too old to keep carrying on.  I am so glad your DP made you feel better and he said how brave you were, he needs to say that to you a lot more often. 

Another question, did they ask if you had contact lenses in and did they make you take off your makeup?  Not being vain but my skin is terrible at the moment, so wanted to wear just a little bit so I don't look quite so bad  .  Also do you actually go to sleep or are you just awake but woozy?  What did you wear?  6 eggs is still a good amount so stop fretting I am sure you will get a good phone call tomorrow, how many are you having put back in?  Good luck and thank you so much for being so kind to me   xx

Chandlerino stay positive no symptoms doesn't mean anything  

QB it sounds like you have been through such a trauma last time you poor thing .  I may go for counselling if i get a negative, I just want to move on if thats the result and not have the 'urge' anymore.

De_vi I wish i could just read a book and pretend nothing was going on  .  I don't think they will get 55 eggs I think a lot will be empty sacs, I just want everything out now but the nurse said they break the sacs and leave them in so I will still be swollen.    I took my dad out for the day today and had to drive with my jeans undone, I bet he thought look her she should go on a diet  

Big hug to all of you I would be lost without you all  xx


----------



## memebaby

I wasnt asked about contacts and I did wear some blusher and eye liner. I wasnt given any instructions about not doing it. I was told to wear a tshirt top or nighty. As it happened I kept my jumper on and was given a hospital gown to wear over it and some rather fetching clogs for my feet. I dont understand why the hospital would be concerned about makeup. your head is so far away from the business end ha ha.

I was fast asleep, not woozy.im talking out for the count asleep. To me it felt like a general anasthetic although it wasnt. It was a cocktail of sedative, pain killer and antibiotic and i kind a liked it ..................

Not sure how many embies will go back. Defo not 3, not a chance im prepared to take. My dr is very dismissive of one emby and basically says at my age it needs to be 2 to have any chance of success. This is something that i worry about. what is your view


----------



## LellyLupin

Meme thanks I am going to wear foundation and that is all, I'll take wipes in case they tell me to take it off, I will take my glasses too just in case ( I can see me going in there with a suitcase  )

I am having 2 embies put back in, my DP doesn't want twins as he is concerned about childcare costs, however if I just put one back and it failed I would think that I didn't give it a good chance.  If we get twins then so be it,  all over in one fell swoop, it was the Dr who thought I should have two, he didn't really give me an option.

Good luck for tomorrow babe I know you will get a good result. .    Off to bed now so I can take these bloody jeans off, will let you know if I could feel that needle tomorrow   Night night, get some sleep so you are fresh for that phone callxx


----------



## Chandlerino

AF has arrived and BFN for me. Broke and broken - can't say no more really.....

Wishing you lots of luck ladies on your journey........... xx


----------



## AngeinParis

Oh Chandlerino, I am so so so sorry.  That is so horrible.  Mother nature is a cruel    at times.  My heart truly goes out to you.  I just wish there was more I could do or say.

A xxxx


----------



## memebaby

Dear Chandlerino

Im so sorry...........Im upset and Im angry for you..........I hope you can feel the love and concern from us all and I am thinking of you today

be gentle with yourself . Sending a big cyber hug to you and your family

xxxx


----------



## TammyWynet

Chandlerino, what a disappointment! I am so sorry for you! I have been thinking about you and sending you positive energy. So sorry to hear this now! You let your anger and disappointment out and ventilate it. So you can get on afterwards! 
Wishing you all the luck in the world for the future and hope you have a loving support group around you now! Big  !


----------



## de_vi

dear Chandlerino, so sorry about your news, that's so unfair!!  

thinking of you and sending you lots of   and   

devi


----------



## TammyWynet

ladies, 
The computer just ate my long message, so here goes again!

@AngeinParis, just read that you had an BFN as well. Hope you can handle the disappointment, eat lot's of chocolate and drink a glass of wine or coke with it. Onwards to the next cycle! 

@Memebaby I would definitely go for two embies put back. I feel that with two you double your chances! I use Clomid and most of the time, unfortunately not always, I will have two follies. As I do have one ovary. I have found out over the months of trying with the meds, that when I had two follies I got pregnant (and lost it on the same day or three days later) and with one follicle I got my AF as if nothing happened. 

I am a kind of spiritual person (not overly though), like to do the Tarotcards, meditate and look for good and bad signs. When I got pregnant in March and August last year I was having twins as they could see with the ultrasound. Over the last months when I got pregnant or close to a pregnancy there were always two follies. So I believe that there are two souls waiting for me to get my body under control and they will try again. I find this thought soothing and pull strength and courage out of it. 

I saw my GP today and she told me the bloodwork all came back normal and the allergy test came back negative. I am healthy and have a healthy body according to her. She told me maybe I should accept that it would not work for me. But since I have had two pregnancies both after 4 times IUI I was normal in that respect and that I should keep on trying   . One of her really lovely assistants had a very large belly and was in her last week of working. She is great and I wished her luck and congratulated her. But had a cry when I got home . 

So I made next to appointment in Belgium with that hematologist another appointment with my immunologist. To see what he says and have some tests done to see if I am ready to go again maybe in July. If that horrible cyst is gone of course! They will need to check that on day 1,2 or 3 of my next cycle. When I have my AF, yuk!

So tonight I am going with two other friends to see the baby of the girl who did everything to sabotage her pregnancy and of course had an easy delivery and gave birth to a healthy babygirl. Sorry am not so into it. Just go and have it over with. Maybe my mood will change when I am there and otherwise I keep to background a bit.  

Well ladies have a lovely day, hope the   is shining with you as well and   with the treatments. And   all around!


----------



## ajw

Chandlerino, I'm so sorry    It must have been such a disappointment. 
It's so unfair, it makes me mad!     

Hope you are coping ok honey.  

ajw xxx


----------



## stelpo

Chandlerino, so sorry to hear your disappointing news - I havenn't been posting much on this thread but have been following your journey with interest, take time, regroup and have think about the next step.

Hugs S x


----------



## LellyLupin

Oh Chandlerino I am so disappointed for you  , you were one of the first people to speak to me on here so I have followed your story since then.  I so wanted you to have a sibling for your daughter.   I am so very sorry, I hope that you get the strength to give it another once you have gotten over the hurt from this try xx

Tammy thats a total mixed mesage you got from the doctor  , what is she saying?  I think that as you have been pregnant before there is no reason why you couldn't be again.  You just need to find out why they don't stay with you and I am sure your immunologist will get to the bottom of that.  Are you really sure you want to go and see your friends baby, surely she would understand if you didn't got?  

Well Memebaby I went for EC today and had such a different experience to you  .  Firstly they couldn't find a vein so I had 3 attempts to get the needle in, and then they decided it would have to go in my arm instead.  Then I felt every needle going in and moving, my toes were curling up with the pain so they gave me a bit more anesthetic.  It took them 25 minutes to get it over with.  I asked the girl in the next bed how she did, and she was exactly the same, so I guess this hospital must only give a bit of pain relief, she said it had put her off ever trying again if it fails this time!

Anyway they got 33 eggs altogether.  The embryologist came to see us and said she would ring me later with the results of whether they were any good or not.  My consultant came to say I had a bit of OHSS and to ring the hospital if I felt unwell later.  As for DP he couldn't perform and had to drive home and back again to get a bit of 'alone time'.  His sperm was not very good so they will have to do ICSI, when we got home he asked if I would leave him if we got a negative result,  bless him.  So at the mo, bleeding and cramping and waiting for a call from the hosp.


----------



## memebaby

Lesley .........Im not sure what to say. I firstly feel rotten becasue it looks a bit like I lead you up the garden path about the experience of ec. And secondly Im appalled that the clinic let you suffer that level of discomfort. Bearing in mind my experience it is absolutely unecessary. I am so so sorry that it was a horrible experience and bearing in mind you had so many folicles to poke about in  must have made the process all the more difficult. poor poor you. Im sending you a very big, warm  

Your poor dp. I cant imagine the pressure he must have felt to perform. did you have to wait for him to come back with specimin before you could go in for ec. If so that must have been an agonising wait. From what I know if you had ICSI it can ovecome a poor sperm sample so please try not to worry too much.

You know my dp has anti sperm antibodies (like yours).  well his concentration of antibodies is 95%. That is horribly high. You know we didnt go for ICSI. Anyway found out today that out of our 6 eggs , 4 fertilised so I Guess what im trying to say is sperm issues arent insurmountable.

Now whats this a bit of ohss comment all about. I hope the clinic have  sat u down and explained what it means. and the things to look out for. Im sure you are meant to drink loads of water ?? Please keep a close eye on your symptoms and take no chances if you feel unwell. seek advice.

Im praying for some good fertilisation. Now the odds have got to say that with 33 eggies you gotta get something good out of that so please keep the faith and I cant wait to hear some good news  . well done you for getting through a horrible morning.


----------



## memebaby

oh yes ..........and im sorry for your cramping. Im suffering from awful trapped wind (TMI). I described it to my dp as trying to fart an arrow head. It is so painful.      ...............oh the things we go through xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## LellyLupin

Actually Meme don't apologise cos you did me a massive favour  , normally I would have been a nervous wreck and really scared, but because of you I felt so calm you cut my suffering by half when you think about it    Its not your fault my hosp was different to yours so please don't apologise.

Yes my poor DP he worried all night about whether he would be able to perform on cue.  I had already been in when he was asked to do his bit, he tried for 45 minutes and couldn't so he went home.  He is more bothered by his sperm being so poor, I think he is worried I will blame him if I get a negative (I will try very hard not to  ).

4 out of 6 fertilised Meme thats fantastic, and all without icsi thats really impressive !!!!  Well done to both of you, I am so pleased, as I know you were worried about not doing icsi.  The clinic said Chris has 26% live sperm but with low motility and something else, I hope we don't have to do icsi as its just more to add to the bill.  Poor DP is dying for a 3D TV and can see his dream getting further and further away   We had originally been told that Chris only had 2% live sperm but he has cut down on his drinking and I have been whacking vitamins into him  

You know the clinic didn't actually say what to look for, so I have looked it up on the net.  I have to watch for swelling and shortness of breath, but the nurse said I would swell up anyway, and that in a week or so my follies would fill up with fluid  again.  I just want my jeans to fasten, I had to hold my t-shirt over my zip as I went out of the hospital  cos I just couldn't get the zip to do up even a fraction of the way   

Glad its over and hope we both get a positive result to give everyone a boost, and so we can support each other during it.  Catch you later sweetiexx 

Much love to all of you lovely people


----------



## bernie1971

A big loving hug to Chandlerino and Ange.... so sorry for both of you!!!!

Meme, Lesley and QB - it all sounds good! 

Love to those I haven´t mentioned too (hard to keep up!)

AFM, the plan is to do IUI in July and take it from there...


----------



## AngeinParis

Meme and Lesley - you two make for such great reading.  So pleased for both of you and your successful retrievals.  And 4 out of 6 fertilised is brilliant Meme!  What can I say Lesley re. 33 eggs.  It must be a record.  Take care of yourselves over the next few days.  We're rooting for you both!!!

A x


----------



## LellyLupin

Aw thanks Ange and Bernie  . The clinic have just rang and said 23 have fertilised, I know I can still lose some overnight but it is looking good.  They had to do icsi in the end and said everything is going smoothly so Chris is relieve thats his 'boys' are finally doing as they should  .  I am detemined to give you some good results on here, I want other over 40s to see that its not impossible.  

33 was a good result and I am told I am something of a freak of nature, but you know what there must be more of us out there.  I wish they could discover why its happened, I would put myself forward as a guinea pig if it was possible to isolate it and give it to other older ladies.  xxx


----------



## memebaby

Ange,your post brought tears to my eyes. Such genuine good wishes in the face of difficult times.  I thank you from the bottom of my heart for caring and I hope you are coping ok at the moment.  

Lesley .are you superhuman........23 fertilised is just plain old greedy ha ha. I actually have never heard of such a high level of fertilisation and at our age......wow. The great thing about your situation is that you are likely to have choice and that is wonderful. You maybe could get to blast is that something you have discussed yet with your clinic. I guess its a bit early yet. And you could probably be able to freeze.

I bet your dp is walking around tonight all puffed up like "superfertiliser"                 

My 4 is good I know. I am eternally grateful, I just feel like the chances of the wheel coming off in some way is so high. Cant wait for an update tomorow and find out what cells they have etc (im such a nerd for that sort of info) Am so worried they may stop growing overnight.

have you started the delightful progesterone pessaries.........such a delight. 

sleep well tonight. Youve earned a good nights rest.xxxxxxxxx


----------



## milma71

wow lesley, that's phenomenal!  sending you lots of  

my scan today showed i'm not playing the game again so they've decided to pull the plug on this cycle - after all those injections etc etc

will do another baseline after i've had a bleed, really hope i get to my snowbabies soon  

hugs to all

milma x


----------



## Queen_Bee

Hello ladies  

Chandlerino, I am really sorry to hear your news. Hang in there! 
Lesley and Meme - way to go girls! Remember you only need one good egg so having choice is amazing! Lesley, also regarding make-up I have always been asked not to wear nail varnish because I think they can monitor how you are doing by checking the colour of your nails when you are having an operation. Otherwise I have never heard anything about make up. 

I had another scan today and it's looking good for me. So far they can see 10 follicles at different stages so I am not sure how many will be the right size when they collect. And I hope they have eggs in them...at least I am responding this time. I know it can still all go wrong but I am responding so much better than the last time that it's encouraging. We had a meeting with the doctor and he said he was pleased and to just see what happens next. I have to go back in on Friday and then possibly Tuesday for egg collection...
I am not sure if it's the drugs, the meditation or the coaching but I feel a lot more relaxed this time around, and more accepting of the outcome. I am sure anxiety will kick in in the reader two week wait but for now I am enjoying feeling relatively normal  


I am going to acupuncture tomorrow in a new place that specialises in fertility, it's expensive but I only need 3 sessions so hopefully it will help...

Hugs to all  

Queen Bee xx


----------



## LellyLupin

Hi Milma, oh thats such a shame  , it seems so unfair cos those injections are just not pleasant.  I am so glad I am off everything and my headache has finally gone.  Your babies are still there just waiting for mama to come and collect them  .  I so hope you get all three, now that would be something to post on here to give everyone some hope.  I think AJW has had three put back too, so if you both got triplets that would be fantastic  

Meme it just shows that they can't write us off doesn't it, its your biological age that counts not your actual years    ar

I might lose some of the 23 overnight though, so I haven't rested on my laurels yet.  I only need the two and I am going to freeze the rest, one thing I am sure of is that I never want to do this all again.  All power to you ladies who have done this more than once you are amazing!!  Are you having 2 put back Meme?  

I think Chris was just relieved he managed to perform, he hasn't allowed himself so much as a smile at the result, I think he was a bit miffed that the 'boys' had to have help  

Stop worrying about your babies they will survive the night  .  Two in and two for the freezer (secretly without telling your DP). 

When the consultant was doing the EC he put a pessarie in for me  then I have to put one in morning and night till I run out.  This motherhood thing is not very dignified thats all I can say.

Am going to bed to watch a horror film at 10pm  just to give me some lovely dreams    I am sure I will be asleep before it finishes.  I have just received a big bouquet from my sister,  who said shes been in tears all day as shes waited so long for her baby sis to have a family, how sweet is she bless her .  I said don't you worry sis,  if I get any kids they won't be  brats and then she reminded my that my little dog is the spoiltest little primadonna on the planet.  Oops forgot about that  

Keep us all posted on your babies and get some sleep, your babies are in the best hands, so trust them to be fighters like their future mum xx

Nite all 

Ange/Chands I hope you are ok xx


----------



## LellyLupin

Oh QB thats wonderful news I am so pleased for you girl    I did wear makeup, just foundation, I just couldn't go bare faced I look like a dot to dot , I was surprised they didn't make me take my contact lenses out too.


Great news on the number of follies, I am sure your calm state will be helping you produce more, glad you are feeling so much better.  Keep us all posted xx


----------



## Queen_Bee

Thank you Lesley and enjoy your horror film  rather you than me  

Sweet dreams everybody! Tomorrow is another day...let's see what it brings! Oh, I just finished reading a book called Gold about cyclists racing in the Olympics and there is a sub-plot that is about motherhood. It's a great read if anyone is wanting to read something entertaining but also that indirectly connects to what we're going throug ...

Queen Bee x


----------



## urbangirl

Chandlerino, I'm so sorry your cycle didn't work out, it is absolutely soul destroying.  You're only 42 though, can you maybe save some money to try again in 6 months? In the meantime you could just concentrate on making yourself happy and maybe investigating those miscarriage issues more.  There are some great books on miscarriage, I read some after mine and found new things to look into that I hadn't known about.

LesleyL, 23??     Just kidding, I think everyone is finding your cycle very exciting.  Perhaps we are looking at a world record  

Memebaby, your consultant should have warned you the follicles might not all have something.  It's so disappointing to find that out for the first time.  It happens to me every cycle and I think maybe it's an indication of low amh, have you had yours tested?  It's good to know so you can plan accordingly (i.e. don't waste time).  Four is a good number though, it really is.

Angeinparis- very unfair, I hope you have a plan for your next step.

AFM, having a biopsy which is meant to help the embryos stick.  Who knows, but I'm willing to try anything.  It's just a bit of prep for next month's tx.  I want 5 in this time.  Consultants drive me mad, on the one hand they say 'you are too old, you will NOT get pregnant', then when you ask for more than 2 embs in they go "No, you might have a multiple'  so which is it Either I'm never going to get pregnant or I'm going to have triplets- just make up your minds!!!

Hi to everyone, sorry not many personals because there is just too much traffic on this thread!! I can't keep up with everyone...  but     for everyone waiting for EC or fertilisation


----------



## sharon clare

chandlerino i'm so sorri 2 hear ur news it's heartbreakin but u feel so angry aswell so unfair  


lesleylupin OMG 23 iv'e never heard of any1 havin that many b4 u must feel well  


angeinparis so sorri keep ur chin up girl  

memebaby don't b dissheartened 4 is good like every1 keeps sayin it does only take 1 so keep thinkin possitive


----------



## de_vi

Queen_Bee - I had to come back here and thank you for your joke - really made me laugh! forgot about it later in the flow of all the other not so good news on here, but told my DP in evening and we both laughed - so thank for you that!


----------



## de_vi

(an extract of what /one/ finds when in 2WW and spending /ones/ time on The Internet. I can't say whether its the medical truth - but it sounds plausible... and at least makes 5 more minutes go by, if in doubt. when read slowly maybe even 10!)

*What happens after a 3 Day and a 5 Day Transfer*!

3-DAY TRANSFER:

1dpt ..embryoCeais growing and developing 
2dpt... EmbryoCeais now a blastocyst 
3dpt....Blastocyst hatches out of shell on this day 
4dpt.. Blastocyst attaches to a site on the uterineDysfunctional uterine bleeding (dub)
5dpt.. Implantation begins,as the blastocyst begins to bury in the lining 
6dpt.. Implantation process continues and morula buries deeper in the lining 
7dpt.. Morula is completely inmplanted in the lining and has placentaAnatomy of a normal placenta
8dpt...Placenta cells begin to secret HCG in the blood 
9dpt...More HCG is produced as fetus develops 
10dpt...More HCG is produced as fetus develops 
11dpt...HCG levels are now high enough to be immediately detected on 
HPT

5-DAY TRANSFER:

-1dpt ..embryo is growing and developing 
0dpt... Embryo is now a blastocyst 
1dpt....Blastocyst hatches out of shell on this day 
2dpt.. Blastocyst attaches to a site on the uterine lining 
3dpt.. Implantation begins,as the blastocyst begins to bury in the lining 
4dpt.. Implantation process continues and morula buries deeper in the lining 
5dpt.. Morula is completely inmplanted in the lining and has placenta cells & 
fetal cells 
6dpt...Placenta cells begin to secret HCG in the blood 
7dpt...More HCG is produced as fetus develops 
8dpt...More HCG is produced as fetus develops 
9dpt...HCG levels are now high enough to be immediately detected on HPT


----------



## ajw

Queen Bee, Lesley and Memebaby - great to hear the good news.  

Lesley, you and DP must feel very pleased with yourselves! Great that you will be able to freeze some and avoid the ordeal again.

Memebaby, I'm sure your 4 will be fine. The first time I only had one, and it fertilised and survived until ET, so 4 is great! 

Keep up the good spirits Queen Bee, sounds like you're doing everything right  

Milma, really sorry you've had to abandon. That's tough after the injections. You'll get there in the end though.   

For anyone wondering how many embies to transfer, I read that if you transfer 3, and are successful in reaching pregnancy, you are very unlikely to get pregnant with triplets or a single baby. By far the highest probability is that you will have twins. That's what I'm hoping anyway  

Have a good day everyone. Hope Chandlerino and Ange are coping ok.  

ajw


----------



## AngeinParis

Morning ladies,

Well the witch arrived  .  I'm currently on cloud nurofen, suspected it would be a sore one!  Feel a bit tearful today but I know that's the hormones.  I'm invited to a client party that my husband's company are hosting tonight - there's going to be champagne!!!!    So I am looking forward to socialising and having a couple of drinks.  I do feel like I just hibernated all through my IVF.  I was afraid to have a glass of wine on Tuesday night as I was worried I'd turn into Father Jack (the alco priest from Father Ted) ie. one sip and I'd go mental.  Happy to say, I think I'll be fine this eve!!!!

I also have made an appt. with our consultant for June 27th to see what his feedback is from this cycle and why we had such a low fertilisation rate.  There is a fantastic list of questions to ask following a negative cycle on this website (in the negative cycle section).  God, what did I do before I found fertilityfriends!!??  We would like to go again asap but we don't have the dosh.  However, I've been liaising with AJW and she has told me that we can have IVF on the social security here so my DH is now hassling his bosses to hurry up and sort this out for us.  They have been so slow.  So we have a plan!!  And I'm feeling positive.  Also, something random, in my french class this morning, one of the things we discussed was "if you were an animal/flower/colour/season, what would you be"?  Two out of the other 3 ladies in my class said that if I was an animal, they thought I would be a lioness!!  Rrrrrrrr.  

I'm looking forward to today's updates!!  Hope all those lovely embies survived the night Meme and Lesley!

AJW, hope you are not going loopy yet.  At least the weather has picked up eh??!  Chandlerino, how are you doing  .  Hello to all the other girls on the rollercoaster.....

A x


----------



## LellyLupin

Hello Everybody  , well 18 have survived over night, they have one more night to go and then I am in for ET.  Feeling very bloated today and had a fair bit of pain in the night.  

Trust me AJW never again, if I hadn't got so many I wouldn't have tried again, I feel too old at 45 or maybe its the ordeal that has made me so tired.

Ange hope you are feeling a bit better now, champagne will definitely take the edge off, and glad you've got a plan sorted  

De_vi  been reading your post with interest it all sounds so strange.  


Urbangirl I know there are so many mixed messages, just think if you did get 5 babies now that would be a record on here  

Meme what is happening with you today?

Love to all of you xx


----------



## de_vi

hello Ange, what a phantastic bubbly post - the Champagne will have a hard time catching up with you tonight, tres chere! So glad things have perked up a bit for you 

I am SO bored today - despite work! - that I am glued to the bord these days, I bet you all hadn't noticed haha. (glue is good, though, right? we want glue, we want things to s-t-i-c-k these days!)

I so enjoy reading your posts and keeing up with everybody, keep posting people! (it also helps with the remembering which story goes with which name, I think I finally managed to sort that in my hormon-softened-brain now)

Tammy - how was the evening at your friends? or did you not go in the end? I am just ruthless these days and go by: "don't explain - your friends will not need an explanation, and your ennemies will not believe you anyway" (and what about the people who are neither nor? but that's another topic....) . Thank you so much for making me aware of the insurance limitation here in NL - I checked, and indeed the insurance covers only til the end of year 40, so any treatment started before the 41st birthday - so we better hurry as I turn 41 in october! (and its the hospital where we are in that treats until the begin of the 42nd year, but that is somewhat irrelevant now because if we are on our own financially then we could go anywhere for treatment, really, and other places do not have these limitations.)

QB - good luck with the scan on Friday! just one more day....

Lesley - indeed, 23, that is .... - well, I have only just started to breath again! I bet you and DP had a very nice celebration last night! I don't think I have ever heard anything like that - and I an now fully qualified to make a statement like that, after one full week of studying the Mighty Internet (and another one ahead). - (and now read about the 18 - well that is still ... breath-taking! I hope you start feeling less sore soon! )

Meme - four, that's great! I can relate though to what you say about feeling like you have an "old engine" ... This process really brings the message home to me. In my family I am still part of the "youngest" generation, as my little brother doens't have kids yet (only just got married) and we haven't either, so at every family Christmas or holiday we are still "the kids" so I guess that kept me in this cocoon of feeling very young - and then that day when they "only" retrieved 4 eggs, and only one fertilised - that was hard. and thankfully you guys were here to soften the blow!  
I really hope your four develop well over these 3 days, and that ET will go smoothly, as it should.

sharon clare - I wondered if you had seen the fortune teller already? did it help you?

urbangirl - in my clinic they also believe that biopsies before tx increase the chances, so they did a hysteroscopie beginning of May and then also "cut out" little bits of the uterus wall / lining, so the bioscopie part of the surgery. Well, we shall see next week whether they were right.... 
Good luck to you as you prepare for your next cycle!       

Chandlerino - hope you are coping, somehow! I was thinking, after all, you even started this thread, so without you we wouldnt even be here helping each other through this, thank you!!   

ajw - good luck for your still-triplets! that is very interesting, the research you found. I hope this will be true in your case as well. So I will be following avidly! And crossing fingers!  

AFM - as if this all wasnt enough I now have a new medical thing to worry about - high blood pressure. At every point in this process where they had to check my blood pressure they always commented on how high it was and I needed to "look into it" - they almost didnt let me go home after EC because BP wouldnt go down to normal levels - and so we bought a home-BP-measure-thing and last night DP tried it out on me - and it was hilariously high (180 / 90 - ish) so now I have to go to the GP for this. (Guess that makes time pass, too... )

so, lovely ladies, 'nuff of this for today! hope you are all keeping well! devi


----------



## TammyWynet

girls!
Well a quick one from me here. The visit to my friends with my friends went ok. I got the grand tour of the house they just bought. Big, very big. I live in an apartment. I thought about how to keep everything clean. But her three kids (two from her boyfriend and the baby from them both) have very big rooms. I felt a bit jealous there. My second bedroom is very very tiny. 
This morning I woke up out of a bad dream and had a big cry! The visit got to me more than I realised. I was very sociable yesterday evening. I just did not wanted my picture taken and hold the baby. I must say I am not at all for the passing the baby around game anyway. 

Devi, please have a good look at your insurance as mine stops the coverage at the 41st birthday so when you are full with hormones and have an EC or something after your 41st birthday they will stop with the coverage right then and there. Should you wish to have your treatments closer to home I can recommend Dusseldorf doctor Scholtes for sure. He is very good. 

What an egg fest! How fantastic for all of you!!!! Twins sound nice. I have been pregnant with twins twice. Liked the idea (my mother did not, she saw all the problems ahead, like my not so big apartment). One baby is perfect and two are very welcome. Hope you both will be pregnant at the end of the two weeks!!!!

To everybody, have a great evening, enjoy the party and onwards to a new day!


----------



## memebaby

hello all

bit of a short one as really feeling quite horrible. Got call to say my 4 embys going well and et is 3pm tomorrow. I asked about how many cells they had and the embryologist said had I read up a lot on this treatment then. I said loads (truthfully) and he said you shouldnt read too much as you end up being your own doctor...........which made me feel about as big as an ant. He did go onto say 2 were 2/3 cells and 2 were 4/5 cells . Guess knowledge is not the key in my clinic. He just kept saying they are good, but Im the sort of person that need to know what that really means..............Am I just wierd

And i have to say the pain in my ovaries area is becoming horrible and Im not sure why. wasnt too  bad yesterday but so twingy today and such a horrible feeling there . It feels lke an infection is brewing but Im not sure if itis just the normal feelings of pain and discomfort coming out.

Lesley how are you feeling and any advice dear ladies
x


----------



## rachel1972

hi ladies 

im reading alot but as im not yet started nothing to report at teh moment.  But just wanted to stress to meme and lesley to eat lots of protein and drink lots , lentil soup is a good source of liquid and protein you prob no all this but just incase to combat the ohss which i suffered with also.  i took rescure remedy aswell.  good luck 

meme my name is meme on another forum too.


----------



## de_vi

meme, he is right, they are fine, don't worry.  

if I understand this correctly, they have 2 important criteria when they judge the quality - number of cells, and regularity of shape (that includes also "fragmentation", i.e. if cell tissue has split off the embryo completely and is just "floating around" in that in-vitro liquid). so he didnt seem to have mentioned anything regarding the regularity of the shape - and what he said about the number of cells is good: they divide each day, so on EC-day it is just one cell, on EC+1 day its 2, on EC+3 day (today) it should be 4, and by tomorrow it should be 8 - exactly what you want!

The have these discrepancies in numbers of cells because of the timings when they look at them - you don't know if the "division" for the day for that cell has already occured when they looked at it last, or is still about to happen. Also not all cells divide at the same time, so you have discrepancies there too. (and these seemingly odd numbers, like 3 or 5 cells instead of the nice and round ones like 1/2/4/

this is such a high-stress process, I so understand why anything you come across on that journey has the potential to freak you out, but I think the embies are fine - or am I missing something badly?

lots of love and calming   from over here! devi


----------



## Queen_Bee

Hello ladies - wow so much activity I can't keep up! 
Devi - I am pleased you like my joke I laughed a lot too  

So today I went to acupuncture - a new place in Harley St that specialises in fertility so it made sense. So expensive but at this stage I want to try everything!

I am still feeling positive and I am trying to keep a distance if that is possible - almost as if I was observing the process. I went to another clinic to make an appointment as a back up in case this doesnt' work. They have very good results with over 40s.

I am really behind with my work though but that's OK...I am a freelancer so I can't fire myself  

This weekend my parents (well, mum and step dad) and my DPs parents are meeting for the first time as my DPs parents are coming to London for the weekend and mine live here. They are coming over for lunch but they don't know about IVF so I am going to have to hide everything - books, needles, notes on my wall, etc   that should be fun!

Have a good rest of the day I am looking forward to the football tonight I am half Spanish so I will be cheering for Spain!

Queen Bee xx


----------



## LellyLupin

Great Chris has now suddenly started to say he only wants one egg but back, the day before I go in!!  Great timing Chris


----------



## memebaby

aaaaaaah, tricky situation. i am having the conversation tonight to clarify dp's views. He just looks mournfully and says "this has got twins written all over it".....................................................(we should be so lucky.......have you read the stats.oh no , you havnt rread anything about this whole thing     

I really want to do one emby because we have a dd (4yrs) and dp has 3 children 20, 15 and 12. And I just know that with my dp's old fashioned attitude towards parenting I would be the one holding the babies !|

But equally I know that te success rates are so slim that one emby has a really low chance of success and 2 much greater and having gone through so much            .........sigh

The question is really isnt it. If push came to shove

Would you rather have no babies than have twins or would you rather have twins than no babies

unfortunately Lesley in our case I suspect our dps are shouting yes to the 1st and we are shouting yes to the second.

I looked at the stats for my clinic. In our age group and in the late 30's age group there was not one single elective SET in a whole year. There were a few non elective. Just shows you that 2 seems to be the way everyone goes..but its not about everyone.its about you and dp.

The bottom line I suspect is that if you go ahead with 2 embys and are lucky enought o conceive twins there ,may be some ramifications in your relationship but they can be overcome when thigs settel down

xx


----------



## LellyLupin

My DP is telling me we would be financially ruined if we had twins. I am so p*ssed off with all this, here we go again I am having to compromise


----------



## JillieBean

Hi Ladies, hope it's okay to join this thread. I am on other threads but everyone seems to be so much younger and so far I'm the only egg recipient. Anway just to say I'm hoping my lady EC will be around 25th June and god willing ET for me at 5d blast. I've just turned 48 and guess I'm looking for some reassurance that this journey has a real possibility of being successful. I already know if we are lucky to have 2 embies then we will opt for 2 to be put back even though my consultant still only thinks 1 as he says our success rate is good, what a rollercoaster of a ride!! Xx


----------



## LellyLupin

Hi JillieBean, welocme to the mad house.  

Does your consultant think that you will end up with twins, and why wouldn't he be happy for you to have twins?  Are you happy to have two babies at once


----------



## JillieBean

Hi Lesley! Personally we would be over the moon to have twins, I think the consultants concern is that sometimes having 2 embies implanted can have serious effects on the lesser stronger embie, he also said he feels my chances of this working is pretty good. He has also made us aware of a lady who had 2 embies put back and ended up with quads, I think he got a lot of media bashing over it, but hey we would welcome as many babies that want to come our way.

Whereabouts are you in your process? Xx


----------



## memebaby

Sorry my last post ended abruptly but dp walked in from work and I didnt want him to see what I had posted really.

Lesley, have you come to a decision yet. If you insisted would he go for 2 ??

Also. why arent you trying for blast with 18 embies. If dp insists on one emby back in why not try for blast because you surely have a great chance of getting there and a higher chance of success with one blast emby. 

You could freeze a batch of 3 day embys too maybe and some blasts.

what a nightmare. I share it. My dp has gone out playing badmington and Im in bed in agonies with my stupid ovaries. My stomach is so distended.it is completely enormous.

I am going alone tomorrow for transfer. My heart wants to say one emby becasue I really only want to have one baby. I suspect twins might finish off my relationship. Because I hav had a previous  pregnancy my dr says that increases my chance of having twins (not sure why)  what to do , what to do ??/

ladies what would you do .


----------



## rachel1972

meme i really know what a hard decision you are trying to make i has eset and had to stick to my guns and it worked but now i only have one child but i still think it was teh right decision for me at the time having said that i will go for 2 this time as im older and dont know if i will get another chance.  the decision is an unbearable one you can only do what you feel in your heart.  I dont know what your history is so cant make any guess as to what may happen.  hope that may help.


----------



## AngeinParis

Meme & Lesley, you poor dolls!!!  I can't believe how much you are both suffering physically.  I definitely did not have too much pain this time so it must be solely down to the level of meds.  You two must have been pumped full of hormones to be that uncomfortable and have distended stomachs etc  

Meme, If it was me (and I also have a DD who is now 7 yrs old) I would have one embryo transferred.  Just because that's me and that's what I would wish for given my circumstances and where I am in my life.  When I had ICSI in 2010, the consultant put 3 x embryos back because he said that they were all just average quality and, in order to up my chances of even having one child, I needed all 3 put back in.  I didn't really have time to think about it as this was sprung on me about 2 mins before the transfer.  But if I had one really really good one, I'd have just done that.  One would have been enough for me, if the consultant said it was a good one!.  

Lesley, I so feel for you and your situation with your DH.  But if I was you, I'd go for two.  My DH has not been present at either of my collections or transfers and seeing as I was the one there and being given the latest information/advice at those times and the one having to physically go through it all, I had to be the one making the decisions.  So depending on how things go for you with all your little embies, I would still opt for two.  You have the final call on this in my opinion.  No offence to your DH!

I hope you are both having a good night's rest and not stressing any more.

Big hug to everyone else.  

A x


----------



## ajw

Girls, this might not help at all, depending on your ethical stance and your (homonal) emotional state, but when my doc advised me to go with 3, he said if it came to it, and I got pregnant with 3, there was always the option to eliminate one. He knows a doc who is an expert at that and could perform the op without harming the other two embies. 
Personally I'm not sure I could do that, but it's nice to know the option is there. Maybe it's a way to reason with your DP to go for 2?

ajwx


----------



## memebaby

Lesley..........how has it gone. Been thinking about you as I wrestle with my decision.

On way now to et and still undecided. Dp says go with 2. ( Bit of a shock that one).

Will see what dr says and take it from there.

Big hug from me  

Looking forward to hearing from you when you are PUPO  ( that does make me smile )


----------



## TammyWynet

Ladies,

Welcome Jellybean!

Lesley and Meme what a horrible decision you have to make. In that respect I am glad that I am single. I do IUI but try to have two follicles with Clomid. Which does not always happen I must add. 
With IVF I would definitely do two. My friend had two put back on her second IVF attempt and is now the mother of one lovely little girl. So it does not always mean that with two you get two. It is just a double chance. 
I must say that I was pregnant twice with twins though. The father of my donor is one of twins. My donor himself is alone. But it runs in his family and he has no kids yet. And I also know that when you are older your eggs split easier. But that is maybe only true with IUI, or natural pregnancy. 

Good luck with your decision!


----------



## Worry All The Time

Hi Everyone,

This is where I admit to being a bit of a silent stalker for the past couple of weeks   but as I hadn't actually started TX I thought it best I hold back...

I have been reading all your posts and have been there for you (albeit quietly   through the ups and downs and the comic moments.  Personally I think the comic moments are much needed throughout the insanity of TX and even through tears I have the ability to smile if not actally laugh out loud!
I know it seems unfair as I have the advantage of 'knowing' you guys through your post so I will try and give you an overview of me...

As you can see from my sig, I am not exactly an assisted conception virgin and am a pretty typical example of 'Murphy's Law' (or 'Sods Law' if you aren't Irish   ... )

DH(45) and I(42) have been together 8 years, he has children from his previous marriage and our fertility issues are 'Unexplained' but we have just got confirmation that my NK levels are very high so perhaps this cycle we finally had the full picture and where possible all bases will be covered rather than the previous immune treatment which was basically a half ar$$ed attempt which didn't make sense  and was possibly a simple attempt at placating me .

I am lucky in that my DH is very supportive and attends almost all of the appointments (with exception of early scans in the earlier cycles where there was major work conflict and in reality I was fine going on my own).  
As DH became aware of all the possibly hurdles and dissapointments (I think!) he has decided he needs to be at all the appointments as he now realises it can to off track in the blink of an eye! So yes my DH is very supportive, but believe me he still doesn't 'GET IT' because basically he's a boy   

I like to think I am quite reasonable and balanced throughout TX but ask DH and he would tell you I am deluding myself and a right pain to be around LOL (My defence is well you should see how everyone else is behaving but in reality I know I am not my usual happy self when all this is going on... hormones aside, it is a real challenge for me to not allow it become all consuming because in reality our fantasy future is dependant on it working and thats a lot of pressure we put on ourselves)...  I guess I am lucky in that DH and I are on the same page with regard to treatment and what lengths we are willing to go to i.e. we are both willing to try all possible technologies(e.g. IMSI this time) on the recommendation of our consultants and to transfer the max number of embies possible as the likelihood of all sticking is so remote that its almost negliable but we have limits too - in our case DE is not an option and that is why we keep trying with what we have and hope for the best... if this doesn't work for us there simple isn't another option  . 

Anyway, I officially started round #7 yesterday, D1 with my first Suprecur jab, BaseLineScan is scheduled for tomorrow and assuming that is OK I will start Menopur jabs tomorrow also.  As with the last two cycles, this TX is short agonist protocol and usually I respond pretty well.  We are aiming for blastocyst transfer again but that is in the lap of the gods...

TX is @ The Lister but all monitoring etc will be done by our local consultant who has been amazingly supportive.  Even after all the heartache, it is comforting to know we have someone in our corner who still has faith in us and is willing to fight on our behalf.  After our last experience, he suggested The Lister and we met with Dr Thum.  Dr Thum is a really nice guy, easy to talk with and obviously 'knows his stuff' in the immune arena.  At our last appointment I asked what his policy was on number of embryos transferred and he said 3 if it was 3DT but only 2 if we got to 5DT again.  I have to admit I was bit disappointed with 2 blasts as based on my previous cycles I need as many in there to up the chance of success but I understand his reasoning as obviously there is a greater chance of success if we have blasts transfered and hopefully with the correct immune protocol in place my body will give the guys a fighting chance this time... A big assumption that we even get anything to transfer but hey ho - welcome to TX so     all round this thread.

I admit I am terrified as we face the inevitable rollercoaster of emotions and the constant worry (hence my username! - DH came up with it LOL) as there are so so many points of failure but regardless here we are again and onwards and upwards we go  

I feel good I think   but it will be an interesting few weeks so please let me join you.

Wishing everyone the very best of luck with whatever stage they are at and hope to catch up soon. 

WATT x


----------



## TammyWynet

Worryallthetime, welcome to this very busy tread. You have a long history since you started. Hopefully this attempt at the Lister will be the one for you! May I ask what Immune treatment you use at this moment? 

As I am also a severe case in rejecting. I am currently undergoing treatment with an immunologist. At the moment I am on a break. When I do the IUI I am on 40mg Prednisolon and Intralipid drips. Have not yet tried IVI-G. I am very curious about your experience with this.  I have a consult scheduled to talk about this. Bad thing is that I live in The Netherlands and my immunologist is in Germany. I get my IUI treatments in Belgium and the IVI-G is also in Belgium. But I am willing to try everything. 

Thanks for your reaction.


----------



## de_vi

hello WATT, welcome to this strange planet! (brilliant user name, btw!   
I am in the middle of the 2WW. Wishing you the best of luck with this cycle #7 !
devi


----------



## Queen_Bee

Hello ladies!

It's Friday!  This weekend I have my DPs parents, sister and husband coming over - they are staying in a hotel near by and I have spent all afternoon hiding things that might be clues that we are doing IVF - I didn't realise how much there was 
And Sunday my parents are finally meeting his, so I have something to look forward and take my mind off this whole adventure...

I have my final scan today and they told me egg collection is on Friday. It looks like there are around 10 follicles there...let's hope they have good quality eggs in them! I asked my doctor if he could preform the op and he said he would put me in first thing so that he could do it himself and I told him thanks and I told him to be careful with them and not to break them   we both laughed and he said he wouldn't.

I have been trying to laugh about the process because it's too hard otherwise.

I am upset though about missing my cousin's wedding in Spain next weekend. It has been planned for a long time but I have to be here for the treatment   My sister is also staying in London (the wedding is in Spain) but she is pregnant so that is a good reason...can you tell I am a bit jealous?  

Anyway, big sigh. I hope this time it works, but if it doesn't I will have to see what the next step is. It's not over until it's over, so I am trying to keep positive.

Worry all the time - I love your name!! 

Regarding twins - Meme and Lesley follow your heart. I would go with two for sure, but that is just me. 

Queen Bee xx


----------



## bernie1971

Hello to everyone and welcome to worry all the time!!! 

Since I feel that I am also a bit of a difficult case I am game to "try everything" too.. so what in the world is IMSI

Good luck for the embie transfers. Like many of you I would go for 2 as well, but that´s me, I have no kids so I am not speaking from experience.  

AFM feeling a bit weird at the moment. Had my thyroid tested again (was diagnosed with mild Hashimotos in March prior to starting all this). Well! Have been on 75 mg of tyroxine since the beginning of May and the TSH  has now gone WAY down, in just under 2 months from 5. something to 0.024 at the moment, which is too low, i.e. would make it hypothyroidism. (I feel fine btw, certainly better than before I started on the tyroxine). 

Instead of waiting for the specialist to call me back with explanations and instructions etc, I (typical me) immediately went and looked up the results and the fluctuation on the net. Yes, yes I know, I shouldn´t do that... however, one thing I did find (apart from lots of sites saying it was normal for TSH to fluctuate) was that testing the thyroid so soon after IVF is not advisable... as the hormones interfere with the actual thyroid levels. 

Well! If that is the case, then why did the clinic tell me to test 

Am I wrong in finding this a bit unprofessional?

Maybe it is not a big deal. In fact, it probably isn´t. But I feel that my case is difficult enough as is... very low AMH, a complicated history of cervical cancer aftermath.... so I don´t want to make it worse by not getting the right immune treatment. 

In any case, does anyone know how an overactive (rather than underactive) thyroid affects chances of conception?

Any comments would be much appreciated. 

As DP is here this weekend and internet at home is slow I might not be online until next week, have a great weekend y'all...


----------



## LellyLupin

Wow you lot have been busy bees!  Welcome to WATT,  lucky you to have such a supportive DH, I was ready to throttle mine today.  I can't believe we've been stalked, you should have jumped right in  

Good Luck for Friday QB hope you get lots of little drones  

Meme are you out there?  How did you do?

Well what a day and night that was  .  Firstly me and DP had a massive row about number of embies to put back in , he stressed me so much that I had a migraine in the middle of it all and had to go to bed!  We were still 'discussing' it in the car on the way to the hospital.  He then wanted to see the consultant, so a total of 2 consultants and the embryologist came to chat at various times.  We were told by all 3 to go for 2 eggs, as due to my age if only one went back we may get none at all.  In the end I just said I am having 2 and thats that, I didn't appreciate being stressed to death the night before the big day and by now I was completely hating him. 

Anyway I went in alone, I didn't want him there looking miserable and casting a grey cloud over everything, I've had about enough.  The biggest concern I had was that although I ended up with 18 eggs, out of the 18 only 2 were grade 1, one was grade 2 and one was grade 3 with lots of other borderline eggs.  The embryologist took me through each one.  So we put the best 2 back,  and I am not even sure I will get anything at all to freeze.  They rang earlier and said I had 5 borderlines to freeze but I said I wanted to wait untill Monday to see if I got any blasts, rather than freeze the borderlines and be disappointed later on.  

I still feel like I have OHSS as I am huge, when they were showing me my scan my ovaries were the size of grapefruits and looked like honeycombs . 

Thanks for all your support girls, I really do appreciate you all you know, especially when I feel so alone in this, you lot keep me sane  

Bernie it sounds like you've been through the mill, I really feel for you babe 


AJW I did wonder if I could abort one if I got 2, but I don't think I could do it. x

Tammy I think you are so brave to be doing all this alone xx

Ange thanks for the support xx

So AJW, De_vi et all I guess me and Meme are in the 2ww with you guys


----------



## AngeinParis

Lesley, I'm so glad it went well today and that you went with  your two little Grade 1'ers.  That's fab news!!!  And good for you for standing your ground - it's always nice when the experts back you up eh??!!  I hope your DH is not sulking and has come round to your and the experts way of thinking.  Enjoy a nice restful weekend.  Hope your bloating subsides soon.  It should do now that those honeycombs have done such a sterling job.

Memebaby - hope you are ok and today went well for you.  Looking forward to hearing your latest news.

AJW, hope you are still sane!!

AFM, I have a hangover.  A total of four drinks between the hours of 7pm and 11pm and I woke up feeling like cr*p.  My former self would have bounced out of bed with not a smidgen of a hangover.  Amazing how your stamina completely disappears in such a short space of time.  I am looking forward to my bed tonight.

Hello everyone else, hope you are all doing ok.  And welcome to the Over 40's group WATT!  It's a fab group.  Even though my cycle is finished, I don't want to leave!

A xx


----------



## LellyLupin

Gosh don't leave Ange,you are part of our Over40 family  

DP isn't sulking he just keeps saying, well thats my bit done now  ,  I have been punsihing by requesting endless amounts of tea  

Get to bed Missy and less drink next time


----------



## Worry All The Time

Hi,

Thanks for the welcome 

IMSI is basically ICSI but a highpowered microscope is used to choose grade 1 sperm - under ordinary microscope a sperm may look fine but when it is magnified even further it could have fragmentation and therefore compromise the survival of an embryo. My understanding is: While a 'substandard' sperm may still fertilise an egg and even get to blast, it may not survive much longer as it is after day 3 when the male ingredient kicks in and obviously if it is weak it may cause the embryo to arrest. We were told that the fert rate would prob be the same but there is a higher persentage of implantation(BFP) and less chance of MC - so all good in our books..
The reason our consultant has suggested IMSI (even though there are no known MF issues and no need for even ICSI) was basically to ensure the male part of the mix was the best it could be - he said if an OK/bad-ish egg was fertilised by a great sperm we could still get a great baby whereas if a just OK/dodgy sperm fertilised an OK/bad-ish egg it was very likely to fail. Using ICSI what looks like a good sperm could in fact be suspect as they can't see 'inside' the sperm and the ultra strong magnification used for IMSI allows them see inside the sperm body... Because DH's SA is not an issue we were told in our case it may be a waste of money paying the extra for IMSI over ICSI as all the sperm they choose may all end up being suitable and therefore they would have chosen the same guys for plain old ICSI too but at this stage any little extra insurance helps!

As I say my understanding but I have found this which may give you more detail (at least the spelling should be correct  ).

http://www.ivfconnections.com/forums/content.php/679-A-New-IVF-Technology-for-Increasing-Success-Rates-IMSI

PS Our charge for IMSI is an extra £1,855 on top of the regular IVF cycle charge but I dont think there are many labs with the necessary equipment.

Hope this helps.

With regard to my immune stuff...
I will be on Prednisolone, Aspirin, Clexane and I will be having IVIG infusions rather than Intralipids. The test I have just had done basically checks the impact of each drug/infusion on my NK cells. So they test against Prednisolone, Intralipids and IVIG. In my case Prednisolone reduced my NK cells by 30%, Intralipids reduced them by 10% and IVIG reduced them by 40%!!! 
So the optimum treatment for me is Prednisolone AND IVIG. Whereas last time I was given Intralipids and a low dose of Prednisolone (purely because I asked them to include steroids as well but the dose couldn't have possibly helped) which was basically a complete waste of time... 
Obviously it is all dependent on the individual and perhaps Intralipids may work better on your NK cells. By getting the right testing at least there is scientific proof as to which is a better bet rather than just throwing drugs at us which may or may not be doing any good.

Well I have done my D2 Suprecur and willbe having my first wonderful NOT scan in the morning. All my drugs arrived today but only a third of the kit bag to do the injections  - let the frustrations begin 

Hope everyone has a good weekend.

/links


----------



## Worry All The Time

DOH - Forgot to mention this bit..

Bernie,

I have raised thyroid antibodies (which in the normal i.e. non IVF world   means I am very likely to end up with an underactive thyroid and they just monitor every 6 months until I do end up underactive) and the treatment for that during TX is Prednisolone but at a lesser dosage than for the NK cell issues.  Either way I am covered but Thyroid issues definitely impact TX and its success but like any immune issues it depends on your FS and how cynical they are WRT the whole immune issue.  In my case Dr Thum requested that I get my thyroid tests redone but rather than just the high level thyroid test he requested the lower level tests.  Interestingly enough my high level tests came back normal but the lower level antibodies came back elevated.
At this stage I'm not sure if any bit of me works right... LOL

A quick question for everyone if you don't mind.

I had to laugh when I read about all the IVF 'paraphernalia' being hidden away before DPs family visit   but I was wondering if many of you have told friends and family what you are doing/going through?  In my case the only person outside of the medical profession to know is my Brother who happened to be visiting when I was MC'ing and obviously DH(!)  Personally I find this thing stressful enough without everyone asking or whispering 'How are you getting on' - especially with so many failures and screw ups under our belt.  We intentionally decided at the start not to tell anyone which is why it is great to have a site like this to share what is going on knowing people know where you are coming from....


----------



## LellyLupin

WATT I have only told my sister and brother.  My sister found out because she rang me while I was at the hospital, and I couldn't lie fast enough   She caught me on the hop so I just blurted it out.  Like you I find too many people stressful and I don't like hearing everyones opinion as to what they would do (apart from you girls)


----------



## memebaby

Hello all

Lesley.....hip hip hurray for pupo. SOooooooooo glad you got to to go with your 2 embies but how awful to have such stress at that time. You must have felt rotten when you should be feeling very zen.......

I went with 2 in the end. Its funny but I have been on another thread about my own clinic and got to know a girl who is similar age to me and undergoing icsi at same time. we had ec on the same day and et today. We met at the clinic for the 1st time today and she had just had her et.........and she had 3 put back and I just thought lets go for it and what will be will be. I spoke with my consultant and he said I should go with 2 and that I had to keep in mind just how many women in my age group that this didnt work for  so I needed to give myself the best possible chance. A tough comment but he is absolutely right. Yes twins are about a 1 in 9 chance but factor that in when successful pregnancy is probably only in the region of 15%,

After et I lay on the bed eatin choccy biscuits and felt very happy and a bit tearful and wanted both my babies to stay with me. Who acre is we wont cope !!!!!!!!!!!!


So Lesley my friend we are officially on our 2ww. I think my embies were grade 1. I didnt actually ask but the embriologist said your embies are really good and I said how good and he said the best so I left it at that. 

WATT welcome welcome. So glad you felt able to post. I have to say this is a lovely thread despite its heartache at times. Boy you hav had quite a journey. My one ivf attempt is quite simply that. One attempt. There will be no more. DP 's heart not in it and neither is the bank balance.  So success is my only option, failure isnt ha ha .

Queen bEE I cant believe how quicly your treatment has progressed and how much better it all seems this time.  Well done you for getting right back on that saddle . It cant have been easy.

Ange .your continued support and well wishes are fantastic. If Karma has anything to do with success you will have it. Im glad you have a plan now    and have successfully regrouped. 

AJW and De Vi.....nice to join you in the madnes that is the 2ww. I officially hate pessaries. I have turned into a fat bloated spotty ball of trapped (and often not ) wind. Its a good job im having assisted conception. I wouldnt wqnt jiggery pokery with me at the moment


----------



## TammyWynet

watt, I have firstly told my mum. She has know from the start as well as some close friends. My brother found out by accident and I told my father when I had my first IUI. I must say because I am alone I find it nice to share with my two closest friends since they both have gone down the same road. Though not as bumpy as mine is. Other friends know as well but I do not share as much with them as they have no children and do not ask at all.


----------



## TammyWynet

girls and welcome to the  . Wishing you lot's of   and sending you     and  , on your journey's to a   for all! Have two good weeks girls. Sending you all (and the rest) lots of positive energy!


----------



## TammyWynet

By the way thanks Watt for the part about IVI-G I have just made an appointment to talk about it, hopefully to do at my next IUI. Can I do both Intralipid and IVI-G or do I need to choose?


----------



## LellyLupin

Thanks Tammy you are such a sweetheart


----------



## bernie1971

Just a quickie to say thanks WATT... and good luck to the pupos, even though I don't mention everyone by name you are in my thoughts.... hey, I'm not very good at this!!! much love and so glad I'm not alone


B-1971


----------



## Worry All The Time

Tammy,

I think it is best for your specialist to test you to determine which works best for you  - in my case the bloodwork proved Intralipids reduced my NK cells by only 10% whereas IVIG reduced them by 40%. That added to the 30% reduction with Prednisolone is the optimum treatment plan for me. Due to the low % with Intralipid there wouldn't be much point in me doing Intralipid infusion again but I honestly don't know what would be suggested if both approaches had a high %.  
I have never heard of anyone doing both but that doesn't mean it cant be done!  
IVIG is very expensive - I have heard up to £2,500 a go but the price I was given was £1,350. IF we are lucky to get our BFP this will be a very expensive pregnancy as it needs to be repeated every 4 weeks or so throughout.... But at least at that stage there is a positive outcome rather than doing it all for no gain.  
At least if you get tested, you would know your doctor is giving you the most effective infusion FOR YOU rather than blindly pumping expensive blood products (while Intralipids are a pretty innocuous soya and egg proteins infusion, IVIG is actually a human blood product...) into you.

When our consultant told us the immune results on Wednesday and I 'translated' for DH and warned him that this was a costly procedure and he just looked at me and said 'at this stage we have spent so much that in the general scheme of things it is but a fraction of our expenses - if it needs to be done we will find a way to do it.'  
Because DH has children from his previous marriage I was not eligible for any NHS treatment so all of our treatment including any investigations has had to be self funded (In the past 2 weeks alone I have put £4,000 on my CC!).  By the end of round #7 I estimate the costs to be close to £60,000 over 2 years - and I add it is not £60,000 we had to spare.... 

Good luck with your appointment and I hope your doctor can either confirm that Intralipids is the correct way for you to go or agree with you having IVIG infusions


----------



## TammyWynet

Watt, thanks so much for your explanation! I will add this to my question list and am very curious as to what comes out of it all.
Have a great weekend. I am off to see my best friend and her fabulous little girl. 
Ladies in waiting, good luck and hope you are feeling allright today!


----------



## Queen_Bee

Hello everybody!

I can't keep up with this board - so much activity! 

Regarding telling people, I haven't told many people. Mu parents and sisters and a couple of very close friends. But I don't discuss the ins and outs with anyone except my mum and you lot! I think it's stressful enough to go through this without the added pressure of people asking...
I am getting worried about inmunes. I am wondering if I should have had the tests done before doing another cycle...Oh well, I guess I can address this if it doesn't work, but I feel like time is running out...I am SO much calmer this time around. Almost as if I am watching myself in a film not actually doing it for real. It's much easier when I feel like this otherwise I am an emotional wreck. 

Well done for Lesley and Meme the 2 embrio transfers!! 
Hopefully that will be me soon  

Have a lovely day

Queen Bee

xxxx


----------



## memebaby

morning all

Watt................my that is a hefty bill. you poor things. Like you say its never just money you have lying around, it has to be found and sacrifices have to be made. What a lovely  and kind manner your dp has to things. If you have the support fop your dp you can do anyhting

xx


----------



## TammyWynet

Queen Bee, if it helps there is lot's of information on the immune treads! Did you hear about the fabulous book of doctor Alan Beer 'Is your body babyfriendly?' It is a super book with lot's of information about all sorts of immune issues. I read in it almost every day. Maybe you can find information that is good for you.


----------



## Worry All The Time

Hi Ladies,

How is this wonderful wet Saturday treating you all?  We have a swarm of honey bees in an apple tree at the moment (we moved them back into a brand new hive and the little so and so's swarmed again back to the same apple tree!) and even the heavy rain isn't moving them  

How is the 2WW treating those of you lucky enough to get there (a double edged sword really as personally I think it is the most difficult part of the whole process with the constant swings between hope, doubt and despair)? Remember its not over till its over and even then it may not be quite over...

Regardless of where you are at in the process, I hope you are looking after yourselves  

Tammy - I hope you are enjoying your visit with your friend and her daughter  

Lesleylupin & memebaby;
I know I am very lucky to have DH (and I have no doubt he would agree  ) and he really tries his best to be supportive but it doesn't mean he can't be a total Muppet at times!  Like most of the OH on here (in all threads) it seems he has little interest in the detail of what we are doing assuming 'The Experts' will sort it out and we should just follow blindly as they know best.  He figures all worrying(sic) and googling etc does is make things more stressful etc. - WELL, thats not how I work at all   and while I agree ignorance can be bliss, there are times in our journey where 'The Experts' have gotten it wrong and we couldn't be fobbed off as I understood where things either went wrong or that indeed we had been blatantly lied to.  Sometimes its hard for me not to see his 'distancing' from the detail as disinterest but I try and remember just because he doesn't live this day in and day out like me it doesn't mean he doesn't care and ultimately he too wants to meet 'our' baby.
Throughout all our TX, I think the second last one hurt DH most and he really lost it (we rarely argue and it was a real shock to me) - he was stuck in traffic mulling over everything that was bothering him in life and took it out on me when he came home... 
What started out as 'I am fed up with all this treatment',to 'not being able to drink when I want to', to 'I hate HAVING to take the vitamins', to 'we aren't having enough sex', to 'there is a freezer full of food but nothing to eat!' (WTF) with me sobbing in a corner as he let off steam was absolutely horrid.  
In reality when he had calmed down and I had blown my nose   and we talked properly it was purely the fact that he truly believed this cycle would work as the clinic said they would be happy with one or two babies but not three - ending up with no baby wasn't even an option as far as they were concerned with 3 blasts transferred.  He hates seeing me in pain and feels helpless as he sees it as all happening to me and not him (I disagree but we agree to disagree on that one...).  We immediately agreed or talk with a fertility counsellor, went once and decided she was as useful as a chocolate teapot and we agreed in future we would make sure we talked to each other before we every got to that 'scary' place again - the scary place being the counsellors office NOT the initial argument . 
DH has children from his previous marriage and that makes a huge difference to how he feels about all this.  On our first date he said 'I am never getting married again and I don't want any more children!', my reply 'We don't even live in the same country so I think you are running ahead of yourself!' - We are together 8 years, married over 5 years and have been TTC since then .  So obviously he has recounted those statements but the reality is it is not as big a deal for him if we don't have a family as he already has experienced that and says you get very little in return for all the effort!  
He is great with kids and is a wonderful Dad even if they don't appreciate it.  I know he wants this to work as he would love us to have our child (the joke being he will bring skintone and the ability to spell in the DNA mix and everything else he hopes comes from me!).  I think his main driver is he wants me to be happy as he sees how upset and sad failing TX makes me - its odd as I am happy and I love DH to bits but I am still sad - in the way only a woman can be both happy and sad.  DH knows I love him more than anything and knows I don't just want any child - I want his child and that is why we keep going but in all honestly I have a lot more to lose if we don't succeed.  He is already a Dad and it isn't the end of the world if he isn't a Dad again whereas speaking as someone knee deep in TX and having put my career on hold for the past two years, it sometimes feels like it would be the end of the world to me if we don't achieve our dream.  
In saying all that, when we had that one argument I truly understood how much I loved him and what was more important to me - I will do anything to have a child with DH but I am not willing to lose him and what we have together to achieve it.  Sometimes I just need a good kick in the butt to remind me what is really important  

memebaby;
I understand you having one go and one go only and I have everything crossed that one is all you need x
Believe me when I say we didn't think we would ever be heading into round #7 - in our case 3 of the cycles really had to be discounted due to error/catastrophe so it only round #4   but the one thing we have always said is - when the experts tell us enough is enough we will stop but obviously there is a real likelihood that failing reserves in patience, emotional strength and money may stop us first.  We made a decision to put our house on the market and downsize and that will help us financially as we should end up paying about £1,000 less in mortgage payments every month plus release equity allowing us cover TX - that is removing a huge amount of stress financially.

QueenBee;
Apologies but I don't know how much TX you have been through etc but usually immune issues aren't considered until there are repeated failures (usually at least 3 as up until then it is just considered bad luck to MC or have implantation failure...) or MC but personally I think it should be the first thing they check for as it possibly could avoid lots of pain and disappointment etc.  
I also bought a copy of 'Is your body baby friendly' and I found it really interesting (but admit to only reading it once so would be happy to pass it on to someone if they wanted to read it) - there is still a lot of debate in the medical community surrounding fertility and immune issues especially the NK cells with most doctors believing it is still unproven.  
Indeed, my local consultant is very sceptical but to be fair to him he is open minded and very supportive of us being treated using the additional immune protocols and even this morning he asked how we got on with Dr Thum (Fertility Consultant and Specialist in Reproductive Immunology) as he said he would point his other patients if they were questioning immune issues in Dr Thum's direction if we found him good.  This is a big deal as he admits to being very 'evidence based' in his approach to TX and likes formal studies before trusting anything but he said if this turned out to be a viable treatment he would introduce it in his clinic also... 
In my case there are other factors pointing towards the case for immune/auto immune issues as I have some thyroid issues and joint issues.  
The Lister charge £590 for the complete immune testing and in my mind it gives scientific evidence one way or another - the results will either be normal or show up an issue.  If they return normal well perhaps you may say you wasted £590 but at least you know you have addressed that possibility.  Personally I asked my previous clinics about testing(in an attempt to ensure we weren't wasting out time going through TX) and it was only after TX #5 that someone agreed.  
We have just moved to The Lister and Dr Thum wanted me retested and based on their immune testing, my supporting protocol has been formulated and perhaps if this was in place for our previous TX perhaps we wouldn't have lost our baby or had such a lengthy journey.  There is obviously no guarantee that even with the correct immune support we will end up with our family but I think it increases our chances hugely and if we fail at least I will know I have done my best.

Apologies if I have missed out anyone or any questions or comments directed at me but feel free to nudge me for a reply!

As for bum bullets or psycho-gest   - I actually don't mind them too much(I administer them the 'continental way' so not mess at all) but maybe I am nuts.  A lady I met on an earlier cycle very kindly posted me her remaining pessaries (to help me save money) and I was thinking would it be weird to tell her I was so greatfull to her for being so thoughtful that I would think if her each time I had to use them...  

AFM: Well we went for Baseline scan this morning and DH had his fun raising and lowering the electronic examination trolley thingie with me on it as usual!  Scan was uneventful as the three of us talked about property  - we sold(well Sold STC) our house during the week and need to start looking for somewhere to live pretty soon   However, the consultant did find a very small cyst (not even technically a cyst as it is so small) on one of my ovaries which he didn't think was an issue - something which has never happend to me before - and I have had what feels like hundreds of scans and my ovaries have always been very well behaved!
  
Anyway, after talking with the Lister nurse (I know she was p!$$ed with me) and going over all the medical questions and giving the same details yet again I later got a call later saying they wouldn't let me start Menopur because of the 'cyst'.  Everything has been delayed and they have insisted I go on the pill for two weeks to reduce it.  This is not just simply delaying things by a couple of weeks as my local consultant (the guy doing all the scanning and monitoring) will be on leave towards the end of the revised dates so everything will be delayed further   but I don't know by how much yet.

So today I have had the first lot of tears (no doubt of many) for this cycle but I can not believe we have already hit an obstacle so early on in this cycle - boy does my mantra 'Man plans, God laughs...' fit so well for this mad world of Assisted Conception   That and 'What can go wrong will go wrong'!  SOD you Mr Murphy  

I am just about over feeling totally sorry for myself and I know this is one of the easier things to sort out but we are so ready to start again and its just disappointment but you know sometimes it feels like the whole world is out to get us when in reality its just Mother Nature playing silly [email protected]@ers  .  

I can't face talking to The Lister nurses on Monday or acting as go-between to schedule timings suitable for our local consultant and The Lister so our local consultant said he will phone Dr Thum on Monday and I got a text from him saying 'Don't worry - we'll sort it out!' - which I admit made me smile (through my attractive (NOT) runny nose   )

I know its stupid to be so upset over something so small but I guess it was a short swift reminder of how little control we all have over any of this.  

It looks like I won't have much to report with WRT my treatment progression as all I need to remember to do for the next two weeks is remember to take a single pill but if its OK I'd like to stay around and hopefully I can either be of help or act as a distraction   

WATT x

PS DH is driving me demented as he flicks between the two footy games!


----------



## urbangirl

Congratulations LesleyL & memeb, hope you enjoy being pupo.  I'm sure having 2 in was the right decision, some baby is better than no baby and no baby is by far the biggest hurdle we all have to overcome.  I'd have 10 in personally, if they let me   too many babies is the least of my worries!!

Queen Bee, lots of     for your 2ww, I really hope the biopsy makes the difference, & for me too!! That's good your clinic seems to think it works, I just went and had it under my own steam, in fact the consultant at one of my clinics said "This is just a way for clinics to get money from you."  He says the only thing stopping me getting pregnant is my rubbish eggs, but if that's the case, why do some over 40's get pregnant, my eggs aren't any worse than anybody else's    

Lesley, maybe you could up the quality if you try IMSI or one of those, since you are working with MF.  I have it all the time now, ICSI gets the best sperm, but IMSI gets the best of the best.  I wouldn't do a tx without it, now.  PICSI's another one.

WATT, welcome, and thanks for sharing your knowledge with us.  you know you say “Interestingly enough my high level tests came back normal but the lower level antibodies came back elevated.” - What is the test for lower level antibodies called? I’ve had lots of tests but don’t know if I’ve had that one…

Re telling people about tx, I don't tell anyone because they always, without fail, say the wrong thing, often something ignorant or hurtful, often without meaning to. So I just keep shtmm so I don't have to deal with any unwelcome comments.  It's just simpler that way.  Hope everyone's enjoying their weekend


----------



## sharon clare

de-vi hi hun i have'nt been 2 see the fortune teller yet i will let u know when i do and good luck on ur journey 
hi girls i'm gonna take some time out because iv'e just lost my nan so i just want 2 say good luck 2 everyone and i will catch up with u all when my head is in a better place


----------



## sharon clare

watt- welcome hun just want 2 say like u my partner has got 3 children from a previous relationship and had a vesectomey b4 i met him so we were not aligable 4 funding on the nhs which i think was unfair because i was the one who was being penalised .So far we have spent over 20 thousand pounds on icsi with a BFN on all 5 attempts


----------



## Queen_Bee

Hello ladies  
WATT and Tammy, thanks for your replies regarding inmunes. I bought the book Is your Body Baby Friendly but found it hard to understand, but perhaps I will try again now that i have  a little more information on the subject. It might make more sense  

I had one miscarriage earlier this year from a natural pregnancy, one failed IVF a year ago and a failed IUI a few weeks ago. I had a sore throat when we did the IUI which is why I thought maybe my immune system had something to do with it.

I completely agree that they should test you first to avoid heartache, especially when time is not on our side...I am going for egg collection Tuesday and depending on what happens transfer a few days later. I just wish I had had the tests done before, because I am worried that even if we do get a good transfer we might lose it...It's so annoying...I was even thinking of freezing them and getting tested before transferring them but that probably doesn't make sense...

Other than that I am feeling fine. We have guests over so we have been going out a lot for meals and walking around which has been a welcome distraction. But I forgot to hide a load of books in the flat on fertility though and my DPs sister was snooping. She knows we have been trying for a baby I hope she hasn't picked up on the IVF...

Hope you are all doing well. Look after yourselves - WATT said that and I loved it. It's so important! 

Oh, and WATT I am at The Lister and hate the nurses there except for a couple. But some of them are really, really dumb and it really makes me angry. Some people really shouldn't be in certain jobs. It's not like we are there waiting for a pedicure...

Rant over  

Night Night!

Queen Bee xxxx


----------



## Chandlerino

OTD for me today and BFN as expected. Af has also showed in full force....

I'll still be reading the thread and wishing you all the very best of luck xx


----------



## TammyWynet

ladies, 
Chandlerino, what horrible news! And also not good, that you are not feeling well because of the AF. Sending you lot's of     and a big  .

Queen Bee, yes give the book another try. I was very happy I read it before I went to my dr. so I could follow him as he went along in the huge immune story. 
For now I can give you the tips of avoiding vitamine C, sugar and salt. These activate your immune system and should you have trouble with the immunes you do not want that. And it is never bad to avoid sugar and salt. 
!!!!!!


----------



## LellyLupin

Oh Chandlerino I am so sorry  .  xxxx


----------



## Queen_Bee

Hi Ladies,

Tammy thanks for your tip - I will avoid al of those. By vitamin C do you mean food with vitamin C such as oranges for example or vitamin C supplements? I take both...Sugar I hardly ever have but salt I love so I will avoid it too. 

Chandlerino - sorry to hear your news, but thanks for your good wishes. Big hug 

My DP is trying to explain how the Euros (football) work in term of who goes through to the next round, I have got to the point to pretend I understand because he was getting so frustrated with me   We had a lovely weekend. My parents met his for the first time and it took my mind off things, so for a few hours I forgot about IVF it was blissful!  

I am doing the trigger injection in an hour...nervous and excited, but the truth is I am being realistic this time and not expecting too much. I know I am no where near the end of my journey and I am OK with that. I read a good quote form a fertility book by Anya Sizer and it says: Everything will be OK in the end, and if it's not OK it's not the end.

I liked that.

Lots of love to all

Queen Bee xxxx


----------



## urbangirl

Chandlerino, I feel really bad for you.  I hope you can find a positive way to move forward.


----------



## Worry All The Time

Chandlerino, so sorry it failed - my only advice is allow yourselves time to grieve before you make any rash decisions  

Tammy - I didn't know we were to avoid Vit C - I am actually taking 1000mg of it a day - and my consultant knows agrees with me taking it!!! As for sugar and salt - I am addicted to Rolo at the moment so maybe it is no wonder my NK figures are off the wall...

Queen Bee - hope trigger shot is uneventful and brings you a step closer to your dream  

As my laptop wallpaper I have a photo taken from the harbour at 'home' and inscribed 'Everything will be alright in the end - if it's not, then it's not the end' on it... OTD of our last cycle we went to the cinema in an attempt to escape everything and we watched 'The Exotic Marigold Hotel' - That is where I first heard the quote and DH and I just looked at each other and squeezed each others hand and believe it or not we left the cinema in much brighter mood than we entered.  I don't know what the end will be for us but I do believe whatever it is or indeed whenever it is, we will ready to accept it and get on with life...

AFM - I am still a little down because of the start/stop of this cycle and am convinced I am going to have serious difficulty each time I need to engage with the nurses after my scans but I am very glad I don't have to face them for the scans so hopefully that will reduce my frustration.

Love to everyone.

WATT x

PS DH is watching the football (of course) and as the commentator mentioned a player DH has just said 'That's a great name - what do you think of calling the bambino 'Pepe'? ' - sometimes I wonder....


----------



## Queen_Bee

Watt,

You made me laugh about the name thing Pepe is short for Joseph in Spanish (you probably know that) and I love that you knew the quote...

Trigger shot in half an hour - I have set the alarm...such a build up I could forget  

xx


----------



## Worry All The Time

Last cycle I had a different trigger shot than normal and I as I went to open it 5 mins before the allocated time I turned white when I saw it as it looked so complicated LOL.
I ripped out the instructions and was speed Reading them as DH came into the kitchen asking what was wrong  - managed to figure out what to do with 30 seconds to spare PHEW and of course it was fine - you will be fine also  

(For some reason; Last cycle I kept on forgetting to take my Menupur and it was DH reminding me when his daily alarm went off  )


----------



## de_vi

hello lovely ladies, was just trying to catch up, so many new posts!!  

WATT - thank you for sharing all your information! I have picked up so many useful things already (I had never heard about IMSI, and we have MF too, so that is definitely one I will remember to ask about, should we have to to this again). This is our first attempt, and I have also decided to put my career on hold - well, we were actually considering moving country (and jobs) before all of this, so all that now firmly on hold for the few years we have "now", trying to make the best of it. whilst these days (2WW) I feel very much "in limbo" anyway, I also feel "in limbo" in my life in general, because of all that uncertainty. but , hey, the things we  do! In the same spirit: I know 2 weeks delay is frustrating.... but.... in the bigger scheme of things...? keep writing here, hopefully that will make it shorter for you  

Queen_Bee - good luck tomorrow!!

lesley, meme - sending you lots of       for the 2WW! Hope yours is going alright! and well done both of you for going for the 2 embies!  

urbangirl - when is the biopsy, do you know yet?

Tammy - thanks for the book recommendation! bought it, too - just in case. and placed another call to our insurance - and got a different answer which I now try to get confirmed in written. new answer is: yes, treatment up and including 40th year, that is "treatment without any questions asked" - and after that tx is covered until age 45 IF the specialist thinks there is a chance of success.

Chandlerino, dear..... hope you are doing ok, or as ok as can be under these cicumstances....  

Ange - lots of   going to you as well! 

sharon - oh dear, seems like you are having a rough year this year! take care of yourself!

Re telling people - I told my family (and DPs closest), but I have known them for years as they supported my through other difficult times, such as divorce etc, so I know they are really good people and really want to help (and support), but often they dont know how to. So whenever I need support from them I have to tell them how to help me - and then they can do it and we are all happy. sort of "user guide to help me cope with my problem". this time the instructions were: we tell you because we want you to know, but don't ask all the time how we are getting on - and especially for this week (OTD Thursday) - don't ask. if its good news I will shout it from the rooftops and there is no way you can escape knowing about it, and if negative then last thing I want to do is spend my time on the phone updating you... 

As for friends, have told a handfull, but they are all very supportive people, and I created a list on my ******** who can read when I write updates about IVF (its 12 people on that list, all girls, all around the world, so difficult to keep in touch otherwise) , and same policy: don't ask me all the time, read the updates if you want to know - but from my side, I want you to know.

It's THE most important thing in our life right now, I find it hard to not share that with the people I usually share all the important stuff with.... IT feels fake to me to talk about "other things", knowing full well these are really not important whilst the other stuff is clouding my head all the time. but that's me, and I know most people are more comfortable with keeping things to themselves.

and so yes, all set for Thursday this week, OTD.... so far no symptoms, and I really dont know what to make of it all. I will do a HPT on Wednesday, just to see if its negative and be prepared.

have a good week you all! love and babydust to you all!! devi


----------



## Queen_Bee

Thanks Devi,
I am a bit nervous but strangely at peace with what will be will be...

Chandlerino, hope you're OK today? 

Devi It's interesting about what you say about putting your life on hold. I feel exactly the same way and find that quite hard. We want to move for example because we live is a one bedroom flat but we don't know what we are looking for until we know how many of us it will be...I don't want to move to a house with a garden and then find out we don't have kids...I'd rather stay in central London where I am...that sort of thing. The same with my career, it's totally on hold. I get bits of work but nothing like what i normally get - I freelance so I generate my own work...But it's true that this is the most important thing I will ever do and whatever the outcome I want to know I have given 100% and have no regrets.
I spoke to my wiser yesterday who is pregnant but nervous as it's early days. I haven't contacted her because I find it hard but she left me messages so I took a deep breath and called her and was supportive. I felt better afterwards...

Anyway, feeling enormous around my belly - let's hope those eggs are getting ready for tomorrow!

Have a lovely day and a great week!

xx


----------



## Chandlerino

Hi Ladies - thanks for asking after me... I'm doing ok.

Just about to type an email to a clinic in Athens as had enough of UK clinics.......


----------



## memebaby

good morning ladies

hope we are all doing well at our various stages in the ivf rollercoaster. 

QueenBee.................sending massive amounts of good wishes for you tomorrow. I was so excited about ec and dreading it too. Mine was a breeze, the 2ww is much harder. I hope you get some good eggs. We dont need massive amounts remember just some good quality ones. I only got 6 eggies and had 2 good embies so keep positive. I have to say you do sound positive and thats brilliant

Lesley, not heard from you so much these last few dys. Are you chilling away from the boards. How is day 3 of the wait going for you. 2 wks seems like eterntiy. Im ok. Getting cramping which I know is the cyclogest so I am absolutely not going to be reading anything into anything.

De Vi......bless you and bring on a happy result onThursday. ONe of my biggest hates of this process is feeling like my life is on hold and not knowing what my future is going to be. Strangely I am looking forward to closure whatever it may be.

Dear Chandlerino.........big hugs to you. You are obviously tentatively putting together a plan and thats good, whatever comes of it. You sound very strong. I hope to hear a positive update if and when you feel ready

Watt...I like your posts, they are great reading. I had to smile when you said your dp said when he met you he didnt want to get married and wouldnt have any more children. When I met my dp I was 35. He had 3 children. I immediately knew I was going to fall for him in a big way but I knew I wanted children. We spoke on the phone before our first date (although we had had a lot of interaction beofre we went on a date)and I actually told him that I wanted children and so if that was something he wasnt interested in at at any stage in the future It was best if we didnt bother. He still reminds me of that conversation but I just knew I was in love with him already and I thought if he doesnt want children this will absolutely break my heart so better get out early. !!!!!!!!!What a brazen miss I was. Im suprised he didnt think   PSycho and stand me up.

I feel calm and dare I say it a bit bored with the wait already. I know that sounds dreadful when you are waiting for something so important but with all the downregging this just feels like its been going on for ever.

Watched a programme on discovery last night about the journey of a child from fertilisdation to birth and just how difficult it is for a sperm and an egg to meet up at the right time. I just thought how the hell does anyone get pregnant if its so difficult. Interestingly it said that when sperm enter the uterus they are actually attacked by certain cells in the womans body and only those super fast sperm can get away from the killer cells and get to the fallopian tube...................aaaaah so now I understand why sperm anitbodies are such a big deal. Because they are wearing their concrete boots they are too slow and the nasty evil killer cells must gobble them up. Was quite fascinating.

I could tell dp was itching to switch over to the football but even he couldnt do it for fear of my wrath. He is football obsessed. It drives me nuts. He mmmmmmmd and aaahd at the right places and then as soon as the programme was finished back to footy.sigh.

And just because this is meant to be a no stress time for me, Dp disclosed that he has a lump in his mouth under his soft pallet and my mum announced she needed to talk to me and disclosed that after 25 years of living with a horrible abusive man he has disclosed that he has frittered away £35,000  on online gambling and that she is now leaving him but is worried that he is unstable and what he might do.

I could feel the tightness of anxiety coming into my body. That night I had a terrible dream she was dead and woke up absolutely sobbing. This is not good. But then again its not good for her and its not all about me......I just wished she might have waited another 2 wks !!!!

Anyway enough from the "me" show. Sending   to my fellow 2ww'ers and love and wishes to all

meme


----------



## de_vi

ajw, how are you doing? hope all is going well with you! 

meme - yes, can identify with the getting bored - but more so last week, this week its more "exciting" again as its so imminent.... also just realised that our loo paper is imprimted with pink patterns    - NOT helpful.... 
good luck in dealing with all the other things that now crop up in your life! really not like you needed that extra anxiety   

QB - we have a 1 bedroom too, but the (large) living room can be divided up with a sliding door. so far we only did that when we needed a guest room, so it was temporary, but that is the plan for if we end up living here with little one. it has a separate door, too, so that really makes 2 rooms , and then still that one normal bedroom. but because we still plan to move to country B at some point we dont want to make the investment now to buy something larger here where we live, if it's only for a couple of years....  so it will get a bit cramped here 
and I'm sure you  will be fine tomorrow! crossing fingers for you!


love and   to all of you, devi


----------



## TammyWynet

*Meme,* a big, big  What a horrible extra stress to add to your . Stay positive and try to take some moments for yourself, meditate and do visualisation.

*De_vi,*  in the .

*Queen Bee,*  for you and the embies!

I must say that in my situation with my immune problems I need to avoid vitamine C, sugar and salt and everything with antioxidants because this triggers your immune system to wake up and work . And this means in my diet and supplements, so no fruit and look out for veggies which are a vitamin C bomb. These days as I am not cycling at the moment, I do eat not as strict but in the  I am very strict. I am at the point that I do want to try and do everything possible to my pregnancy a reality.

There is lot's of information on the immunes thread where I got most of my knowledge from.

For now ladies have a good one! I am off cycling the city as I cannot do fitness. Too bad that it rains here .


----------



## ajw

Hello All,

Sorry to hear your news Chandlerino.   Good that you're thinking about next steps though. It's good to look at all posibilities before you take a final decision. I know it's hard financially as well as emotionally though. If only we had a crystal ball eh, and knew that in 2 more cycles it would work...    

Good luck for tomorrow Queen Bee. You've got an exciting few days ahead.  
Enjoy them before joining the 2ww  

Meme and Lesley, hope those twins are developing nicely  

Meme you poor thing, having everyone else's problems to deal with as if the 2ww isn't bad enough. Hope your mum sorts herself out. What a ratbag! Do you have other siblings who can step in and help a bit? 

Welcome WATT, sorry I haven't managed to chat to you yet! I know how disappointed you are at the mo. My doc put me on the pill for 2 months to reduce 2 cysts of endometriosis. One on each ovary. I was devastated, but it worked. Got 5 eggs this cycle rather than one last cycle, so be patient, it willbe worth it in the end.

It's been so nice catching up on all the posts and so good hearing that we all share the same feelings and emotions, which those not on ivf just don't seem to understand. Living day to day in limbo, putting career, house moving etc on hold... so familiar. I'm also putting my wedding on hold, as I really don't want to walk down the aisle looking like the back end of a bus! Nor do I want all my guests to drink all the champagne while I stay sober! And I want to dance like crazy and party with my friends...

De Vi I'm doing ok thanks. Just finding the 2ww frustratingly long. DP is trying to wrap me in cotton wool. I'm not allowed to do anything. He read on some website that after ivf women were advised to stay at home and rest for 2 weeks...
Yesterday we went out for a wander and he refused to let me go unless I wore trainers. My flat summer sandals were apparently not cushioned enough!!!   

Ok, sounds quite sweet, I must admit and I know he just wants it to work, but  he's taking things a bit far!

I sing in a choir and we had a concert on Saturday night. I had to stand all the way through and he didn't want me to go. Thought the standing was bad for me and the singing would damage the embryos!
I didn't listen and went anyway. Now he's threatening me, saying, well, we'll see in a few days time. If it hasn't worked we'll know whose fault it is...    I could scream!! He just doesn't get it. Last time he blamed me because we only got one egg. I've told him if this cycle fails I'm not going through it again to be blamed and put down.    

Anyway, enough of me ranting. Good luck with your test on Thursday. I'll be crossing everything for you! Mine's on Friday, so let's hope we'll both be celebrating at the weekend    

ajw


----------



## Queen_Bee

Thanks Tammy, Devi and meme!
It's nice to know you're all rooting for me  
I am trying not to think about tomorrow too much and tonight I have meditation so it's very good timing... But who am I kidding when they tell you to try not to think of anything it's going to be impossible! 

Chandlerino, I am pleased you are taking action. I don't know what the cynics in Greece are first hand but I have heard great things on the forum. Goo duck and let me know what they say! This could be the one! It' important to have a plan   

I also had a strange dream last night: I was getting married to my BF but it wasn't him and I didn't want to go ahead with it   I told him this morning and he just rolled his eyes...He is completely obsessed with football too. The Euros are on but he is obsessed with football and cycling like nobody I know...oh well I guess it could due worse!

Have a great rest of the day!

QB xx


----------



## ajw

Hi Tammy
Can you explain what visualisation is please. I've read references to it in books and on websites, but no-one explains what it's all about and I'm intrigued.  

Thanks
ajw


----------



## Queen_Bee

Hi AJW 
I am sure Tammy has more info but I thought I would come in to share my experience of visualisation. It's really imagining something, for example you can imagine your follicles growing or your embrio implanting, they say it's most effective when you are relaxed. I have a tape that has a man talking about what you visualise and you follow his words, but you can do it on your own. I also do it when I am doing acupuncture as I am just lying there with not much to do  

QB x


----------



## TammyWynet

ladies, 
AJW, I send you a personal message with a couple of my meditations and visualisations that help me a lot during the IUI and the weeks afterwards. 

Now I cannot wait to start again. I wanted to wait another month but I am ready to start in July. Just have to see what the doctor says next week. If my body is ok, which I think is not, definitely need antibiotics. We shall see.


----------



## AngeinParis

As always, it's lovely to log into this Over 40's thread and read up on everyone's news.  You are all just fab!  And I love hearing what's happening.  

Meme, try not to take on any of your mum's stress!  Jeez!!!  Sounds like he was a wrong un and you already knew it but such a shame that things are coming to a head just when you don't need the stress.  Deep breaths!!  Not your stress so don't take it on!!!!!!!!  AJW & Devi, can't believe you are over half way thru the 2ww.  I am sending you both as much good vibes as a I can.  We need good news here!  Chandlerino, I hope you are ok.  I don't know about you but I feel like my IVF was all a dream!  It's so strange being in this aftermath......  maybe I need to meditate to try and acknowledge what's just happened.  I feel like I've just gone back to my normal life but I somehow want to deal with the disappointment and I want my DH to talk about it.  I don't want to carry on like nothing happened.

   to Queen Bee, WATT, Tammy, Urban Girl and Lesley.  I love this group!

A x


----------



## LellyLupin

Hello Girls   I've stayed away from the board because I was not in a positive mood and didn't want to inflict me on you.  

Meme wow thats all you need when you are trying for a zen like state.  Your mum should get an injunction in place straight away if she thinks the rat is unstable.  Seriously she should.    Why are men such s*ts!  I pray she doesn't go back.  Does your DP smoke?  If not I wouldn't worry too much about his lump it could be anything at all, easier said than done I know   I also watched a programme on conception and wondered how the human race ever took hold, there are so many barriers to conception its just not funny, and here we all are with our various infirmities trying to make it happen in a lab!!!

QB  I hope it all goes really well tomorow and you get a good crop of Grade A eggs,     xxx

Ange thank you for that lovely hug I really needed it xx  Has your DH completely closed up about your disappointment, men tend to do that as a self defence method?  Maybe you could broach the subject and see what he says.  If he won't talk you can talk to u,s we are all here for you (I know its not quite the same) 

AJW your DP needs a serious  , how dare he blame you!  Does he not realise that after the first 3 days of conception the sperm plays a massive role.  Its shocking that he could be so insensitive.  

Chandlerino I am so glad you've got your planning head on again, thats so nice to hear  

Devi are you staying sane in the 2ww, I wonder if the pink patterned loo paper is a sign 

Tammy good luck with your appointment next week, I hope you get the answer you are looking for xx

WATT you made me laugh with your trigger shot story    And Pepe!  I know a poodle called Peppy!

AFM  Hmm I am a total misery today I am sick of myself.    Got some bad news from the hospital, all of my potential freezable embryos died, well 4 did and one struggled to a grade 1/2 and I was not advised to freeze it.  I can't believe out of 23 eggs I got zero for the freezer!  Now I am fretting that the 2 in me will die too.  Then we just got another bill from the hospital for just the ICSI (without drugs) and it was £1000 after we had been told it was going to be a couple of hundred.  Can I ask you lovely ladies who have had ICSI what you paid (without the drugs)??  

Love to all XX


----------



## rachel1972

create charge 950 for the icsi process on its own


----------



## rachel1972

lesley i wouldnt worry that the embies on board are of the same quality it just doesnt work like that , the more eggs you produce just mean alot of them would not of been mature.  stay calm be optimistic if you can xx


----------



## TammyWynet

Lesley and Ange sending you     and blew you both a bubble  .


----------



## LellyLupin

Thanks Rachel thats put my mind at rest, I  really need to give my head a shake  

Thanks Tammy xx


----------



## wishforamiracle

Hi ladies....
                i'm 41 and this is my last icsi cycle test 26th june..... i'm overseas with my military hubbie..... i paid around just under 5000 euro for icsi and all the stuff with it and 1500 euro for the meds ...and then i found out Belgium where i work have  government aid phew as that was very steep for us....... hang in there ladies sticky thoughts and BFP 's to everyone


----------



## sharon clare

lesleylupin hi hun we paid 3500 for our icsi cycle and with the drugs it woz an extra 950 that's why i'm considering tryin iui next coz it's a lot cheaper i will keep   for u xx


----------



## memebaby

Dear Lesley

Im so sorry you have been having a hard time.

Now as for the icsi bill I would say to  a certain extent it is what it is so, maybe file the payment of the bill under pending until testing is out of the way. we dont need the stressnow  right...??.....................but i would ask  .... who told you it would be a couple of 100 pounds because if it was someone at the clinic then that is not right and blatantly misleading (thats the solicitor coming out in me) We make our decisions on treatment based on lots of factors and cost can be one of them so the clinic must be upfront and clear about what aspects of additional treatment can cost.

It seems to me ICSI costs vary greatly. My clinic charges £380 for ICSI which I thought was very cheap. Some clinics charge nothing extra, many charge the £1000 you are being charged. I would hand this issue over to DH and let him sort it and argue with clinic if you feel you have been misled. This is maybe  not for you at this time.


I am gutted for you re the freezing of your embies. I know you were hopeful that you would have some frostys should you need them. It is of course natural for you to now assume there are problems with your 2 little pasengers becasue thats what we do isnt it. Torture ourselves with our little bit of knowledge and convince ourselves of things that we have absolutely no way of knowing. Please try not to do it.

You know what i try and say......................Dont live bad news twice. Imagine some good scenarios. Imagine the result as you want it to be. Im sending you   We are all rooting for you on this site. I share your anxiety in so many ways. How are you getting along with dh. Are you getting much support

xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## LellyLupin

Hey Wishforamiracle I didn't know you were one of us oldies  

Thanks for all your responses girls   Sharon clare I am going to look up IUI and see if that would suit me if this all fails xx

Meme it was the Embryologist when Chris was querying the one or two back in problem.  Maybe I interpreted it as a couple a hundred being a max of £400 so it was a shock.  To be fair to the clinic I never really demanded prices upfront I was in a fog of desperation at the time  

I do feel though that all this should be regulated as clinics just seem to charge whatever, its a bit like vets and dentists.

Meme I think you need to come and live with me, you always know just the right thing to say and in the midst of your own chaos too.    How are you getting on?  Today I have the most horrendous stomach cramps, just like I am about to get AF. I am really tearful too.  On the AF subject girls, should AF be coming, roughly how many days after ET does it usually show?  

Actually DP was gutted that the embies died, the first time I have seen a genuine look of disappointment on his face.  He even told me what OHSS stood for today, hes been surfing the net no less    I think its finally registered just how much this means to me and hes suddenly woken up.  

Much love to all you fellow ivf prisoners xxxx


----------



## de_vi

hi Lesleylupin, just read your post - my heart goes out to you! 

I know this is not a good time to try logic... but... I was thinking that your 2 embies on board must be really the very best quality out of such a large selection as you had, so please don't worry about them! and in all the implantation literature it says that often around the time of implantation (which must be around now for you I guess) one can experience pain similar to pre-AF, they even have a name for it ("nesting pain" I think) and it comes with some bleeding as well, not extensive but some. (I didnt have any of this which is also why I am not too optimistic right now, but I did read about it - these were the most common nesting symptoms).

not so long anymore, and I really wish this cycle works for you - you have been such a giver of hope on this forum you cannot let us down (and no, no pressure intended  )

on that - sharon clare, when reading one of your last posts about your DH's vasectomy, I remembered something which (I think?) Lesleylupin had written once, about how in _most cases _ with reversed vasectomys there is indeed sperm again - but also antisperm antibodies, which have a negative effect. (Lesley sorry if I quoted you wrong but it was on this thread - I think, or is it hormon brain agin  ) anybody remembers that?

hey wishformiracle, welcome! I guess we are neighbours then (we live in NL)   for you as well.

good night wonderful and brave ladies, checking out for tonight, and lets hope tomorrow will be a better day for all of us in this crazy lottery! (and especially for Queen_Bee!)


----------



## wishforamiracle

Hi again ladies
                      lets hope today is a good day for all of us...... and you know looking at my history i only had two eggs lesley and i got my little girl...never any frosties...... this time 5 fertilised and 3 made it to day three...i thought i'd won the lottery lol........ its probably a combination of my eggs and most certainly the number of sperm he has in each sample less than 10 for sure.... so miracles do happen....
                My hubbie is the silent type... you know "men are from mars and women are from venus".... he deals with it in his own way and i get my girly support from this web site and friends..... i just go get the hugs i need from him when necessary..... making him... lol...... just because he's silent i know he's just as nervous.... but i also know he has no idea what us ladies go through.... I think it pays to research the treatment options and stick to your guns ...with me it was an absolute insistence my DH did 2 samples on the day....so i know all box's have been ticked and we tried 100% from flexar vitamins for him ,no alcohol,and no cholesterol meds either for a month.... approaching this treatment with all guns blazing... so positive vibes to all you lovely ladies and i'll keep a few for myself too


----------



## ajw

Lesley, sending you   . You must be so disappointed after all the discomfort and then the high of all those eggs. Please don't worry though, as my doc told me it's quite rare at our age to get eggs that are good enough quality to freeze. Even if they survive long enough to be frozen they can die being thawed out, so that has nothing to do with the success of the eggs they transferred. Stay positive and don't give up on those little embies on board! Don't even think about what you'd do IF there was a next cycle.

Devi, hope you're coping ok. Only a few days now.     Are you the next person on here to test then? 

AFM seems like I'm thinking about it every minute of the day and night. I wasn't like this last time. I was so much calmer. This is going to be the longest week of my life!!!

ajw x


----------



## Mish3434

New home lovely ladies

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=289784.new#new

Shelley xx


----------

